# Rapture anyday now!



## GISMYS (Mar 4, 2013)

After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 4, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



Why NOW?

What are the "signs" that tell you it's upon us?


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 4, 2013)

Why are you mocking the rapture?


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 4, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...





don't ask for the list......


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm looting motherfuckas like crazy that day! Let's get that ball rollin!


----------



## PratchettFan (Mar 4, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



Hard to say.  Ask me that after it happens.


----------



## Underhill (Mar 4, 2013)

"Christ promised the resurrection of the dead. I just thought he had something a little different in mind."

Herschel, The Walking Dead


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 4, 2013)

The rapture isnt Biblical. So Ill probably forget this post within five minutes.


----------



## konradv (Mar 4, 2013)

Let's hope there aren't too many bus drivers, cabbies or airline pilots!


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 4, 2013)

"CAUGHT UP" is the rapture!!===1Th 4:16 For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a [fn]shout, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first.  


 1Th 4:17 Then we who are alive [fn]and remain will be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air, and so we shall always be with the Lord.


----------



## jodylee (Mar 4, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



I suppose you'll be a very depressed when it doesn't happen. and when it doesn't please ask yourself, why do I want everyone to die in horrable ways?


----------



## konradv (Mar 4, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> "CAUGHT UP" is the rapture!!===1Th 4:16 For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a [fn]shout, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first.
> 
> 1Th 4:17 Then we who are alive [fn]and remain will be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air, and so we shall always be with the Lord.



Why do you say this going to happen soon?  We can go with dueling Bible quotes, if you like.

_Matthew 25:13 (KJV)

Watch therefore, for ye know neither the day nor the hour wherein the Son of man cometh._


----------



## MaryL (Mar 4, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



OK, when it happens I will wonder why GOD didn't just make everything right and fix all the sinners because God is love and  because his is almighty? That is what I would think, but, given the alternate, what if there isn't  god and there isn't a rapture and  the pious Muslims/Christians/Jews are just wasting your lives waiting for a messiah and an afterlife that wont ever come?  Ever wonder?  Why not wise up? Good question.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 4, 2013)

> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????




Am I supposed to be surrender my "free will" because I am scared of the "anti-christ" or because you want me to validate your belief that the "rapture" is about to happen?


----------



## t_polkow (Mar 4, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



When you get raptured can I have your car and house?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 4, 2013)

Saw a bumper sticker on a really ratty looking junker car -

_Comes the rapture, the car is yours._

And for the very gullible:

Rapture Insurance | Apolcalypse and Armageddon

Eternal Earth-Bound Pets

BUT -

"
This service cancelled due to lack of clients.  Thanks for  all of your interest & excitement over the past three years.  "

AND 

Man behind 'Rapture pets' rescue admits it's a hoax ? USATODAY.com


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 4, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Saw a bumper sticker on a really ratty looking junker car -
> 
> _Comes the rapture, the car is yours._
> 
> ...



Luddly for true. 

My husband is a University of Toronto graduate.  Biology. All sciences.  I hope you know me enough.

We believe. We are no fools.


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 4, 2013)

GOD gave man freewill GODwill not force anyone to accept HIS love and forgivness you are free to reject GOD and thereby choose hell! your choice.but you can't then turn and try to  blame GOD for your poor choice and love of sin.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 4, 2013)

konradv said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > "CAUGHT UP" is the rapture!!===1Th 4:16 For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a [fn]shout, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first.
> ...



Christ Himself doesn't know the day or the hour.  That doesn't mean His return isn't emanate. In fact, He gave us signs to clue us in as to  *when* to start looking for Him:
The Church isn't mentioned after the 3rd chapter in Rev. and further evidence would be His word that His children will not be subjected to His wrath.  

All of the prophesies that had to be fulfilled before Christ's return have been fulfilled.  
Of all the end time prophesies, only 500 are left to fulfill, and will be during the tribulation.  (God's prophets rising after being killed and left in the street, etc).
The gospel has to have the tech to be heard to the 4 corners of the earth.
There has to *be* an Israel.
^ surrounded by it's enemies.
^being forced (for the sake of peace) to give up God's land.
A global initiative.
On 
and 
on.

He comes after the age of the Gentiles.  Each age we have had is approx. 2,000 yrs.
We Gentiles are at the end of our age, which began when we were adopted into Jewish line, by Christ.
The Bible Code identifies the time we are living in where we find the Twin Towers event, and then goes on to name every one of the terrorists involved.   The planes hit the Towers in the* End of Days*. 

Here this may help:
View topic - End times prophecy checklist... ? Evidence for God from Science

Any day now.  Because He said, this time, when it starts, it will proceed quickly.

If we knew the day and the hour, we'd act like hell until 1 minute till midnight and then hit our knees.


----------



## Capstone (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## BecauseIKnow (Mar 4, 2013)

Jesus himself doesn't know the day or the hour because he is not The God.


----------



## Capstone (Mar 4, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Jesus himself doesn't know the day or the hour because he is not The God.



Linus himself doesn't know the day or the hour because he is not The Great Pumpkin.


----------



## dblack (Mar 4, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> "CAUGHT UP" is the rapture!!===1Th 4:16 For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a [fn]shout, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first.
> 
> 
> 1Th 4:17 Then we who are alive [fn]and remain will be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air, and so we shall always be with the Lord.



Wow... seriously? All that rapture stuff isn't just based on one cryptic quote is it?


----------



## dblack (Mar 4, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> GOD gave man freewill GODwill not force anyone to accept HIS love and forgivness you are free to reject GOD and thereby choose hell! your choice.but *you can't then turn and try to  blame GOD for your poor choice and love of sin*.



What? Why would I do that? I don't even believe in the Christian god. I might blame Christians, for being deluded or worse, but from my view there's no "God" to blame.


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 4, 2013)

mockers and scoffers are tools of satan.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 4, 2013)

MaryL said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



Again, since the Rapture isnt a biblical concept, waiting for it is pointess.

And God wont force people to come to Him. He gives us free will for a reason. I dont know why you would want to avoid making choices or being accounable to them.


----------



## dblack (Mar 4, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> mockers and scoffers are tools of satan.



It's a good con, I'll give ya that. Brilliant setup. You preach some swindle about how we all have to do what your "god" says, and then label anyone who doubts you as "evil".

Go fuck yourself. Politely.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 4, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> GOD gave man freewill GODwill not force anyone to accept HIS love and forgivness you are free to reject GOD and thereby choose hell! your choice.but you can't then turn and try to  blame GOD for your poor choice and love of sin.



Then I invite you to accept God's love in your life. When you do, you will realize your mistakes in this thread. Because someone full of the love of God cannot help but desire all others to feel that love and seek to uplift them. There is a better way to bring people to repentence. God's way. By loving them as He loves them. 

Telling them they are going to hell isn't that way.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 4, 2013)

The Irish Ram said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



To be fair, the scriptures dont say no one will ever know the day or hour. It's quite possible that Christ knows when already. I don't know. God can start Christ's return as He pleases, i plan to be ready by doing my best to stand in Holy Places. Put it in God's hands.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 4, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> mockers and scoffers are tools of satan.



Then stop being Satan's tool and repent.


----------



## rdean (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## newpolitics (Mar 5, 2013)

The bible also said the reason it rains is because of a clear sphere that enshrouds the earth has holes in it, and water leaks through it. So... Yeah. The bible is idiocy.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 5, 2013)

newpolitics said:


> The bible also said the reason it rains is because of a clear sphere that enshrouds the earth has holes in it, and water leaks through it. So... Yeah. The bible is idiocy.



You're going to have to cite that one. Because ive read the Bible countless times and never seen anything of the sort.


----------



## hortysir (Mar 5, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



I'm glad you felt compelled to spread the Word, but you have nothing Scriptural to support the 'rapture' you describe.

There won't be dazed and confused people "left behind".


"Every knee will bow and every tongue confess"

When Christ returns to call us up, every eye will see it happen


----------



## newpolitics (Mar 5, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > The bible also said the reason it rains is because of a clear sphere that enshrouds the earth has holes in it, and water leaks through it. So... Yeah. The bible is idiocy.
> ...



Genesis 1. The firmament, with water ABOVE it.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 5, 2013)

You mean the firmament that was emptied out because a flood?  Do you still think it is there?


----------



## blackcherry (Mar 5, 2013)

Other deluded  and nonsense timings as below .


Some notable predictions of the date of the rapture include the following:
1844 &#8211; William Miller predicted that Christ would return between March 21, 1843 and March 21, 1844, then revised his prediction, claiming to have miscalculated Scripture, to October 22, 1844. The realization that the predictions were incorrect resulted in a Great Disappointment. Miller's theology gave rise to the Advent movement. The Baha'is believe that Christ did return as Miller predicted in 1844, with the advent of the Báb, and numerous Miller-like prophetic predictions from many religions are given in William Sears' book, Thief in The Night.
1914,1918, 1925,[ &#8211; Various dates predicted for the rapture by the Jehovah's Witnesses.
1981 &#8211; Chuck Smith predicted that Jesus would probably return by 1981.
1988 &#8211; Publication of 88 Reasons why the Rapture is in 1988, by Edgar C. Whisenant.
1989 &#8211; Publication of The final shout: Rapture report 1989, by Edgar Whisenant. This author made further predictions of the rapture for 1992, 1995, and other years.
1992 - A Korean group, the Mission for the Coming Days, predicted that the rapture would occur on October 28, 1992.
1993 &#8211; Multiple predictions were given for 1993, seven years before the year 2000; the rapture would have to start to allow for seven years of the tribulation before the return in 2000.
1994 &#8211; Pastor John Hinkle of Christ Church in Los Angeles predicted that the rapture would occur on June 9, 1994. Radio evangelist Harold Camping predicted September 6, 1994.
2011 &#8211; Harold Camping's revised prediction had May 21, 2011 as the date of the raptureAfter this prediction proved inaccurate, he claimed that a non-visible "spiritual judgment" had taken place, and that the physical rapture would occur on October 21, 2011. The physical rapture prediction also proved inaccurate.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Mar 5, 2013)

God actually tested the Rapture out in congress the other day, suprisingly everybody left without a scratch..weird..


----------



## newpolitics (Mar 5, 2013)

The Irish Ram said:


> You mean the firmament that was emptied out because a flood?  Do you still think it is there?



Do you actually think it was ever there? Where did it go? The reason the bible wrote of the firmament, is because ancient people didn't really understand how rain fell from the sky, and imagined a clear firmament, from which water fell, and also in which the stars and sun were placed. This is why it appears in the bible.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 5, 2013)

Cherry, Since Christ said NO ONE knows...........  anyone that tells you the day and the hour of His return, can be dismissed.  It doesn't mean He is not coming.  It means they don't know the day or the hour.
The Millerites must have forgotten that there needs to be an Israel before Christ returns. 

Newpolitics,  There was no rain for the ancients to wonder about.  The firmament filtered the harmful rays of the sun, and created a terrarium effect.  That all changed with the flood.


----------



## konradv (Mar 5, 2013)

The Rapture occurred 11/4/08!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJVNNxsyXdQ]Obama Wins The Presidency-CNN Countdown at Grant Park 11/04/2008 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## newpolitics (Mar 5, 2013)

The Irish Ram said:


> Cherry, Since Christ said NO ONE knows...........  anyone that tells you the day and the hour of His return, can be dismissed.  It doesn't mean He is not coming.  It means they don't know the day or the hour.
> The Millerites must have forgotten that there needs to be an Israel before Christ returns.
> 
> Newpolitics,  There was no rain for the ancients to wonder about.  The firmament filtered the harmful rays of the sun, and created a terrarium effect.  That all changed with the flood.



That's a nice story. What happened to the firmament? Where is it today? You are forgetting about that little thing called evidence? What was the firmament made of, that it was strong enough to hold the oceans, and why did it all of sudden decide to start leaking? Lastly, again, how do you reconcile the coincidence that the ancients believed this was how rain came?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 5, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



Will that mean less traffic on the roads on my way to work?   EXCELLENT!


----------



## bodecea (Mar 5, 2013)

maryl said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > after rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



it's a trap!!!!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 5, 2013)

t_polkow said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



I want the Xbox


----------



## pinqy (Mar 5, 2013)

Previous Predictions:
Between 21 March 1843 and 21 March 1844 (William Miller, founder of Adventist movement)
1878 (Jehovah's Witnesses)
1881 (Jehovah's Witnesses)
1914 (Jehovah's Witnesses)
1918 (Jehovah's Witnesses)
1925 (Jehovah's Witnesses)
1975 (Jehovah's Witnesses)
1981 (Chuck Smith, Calvary Chapel)
1988 (Edgar Whisenant)
1989 (Edgar Whisenant)
1992 (Mission for the Coming Days..Rep of Korea group)
1993 (Edgar Whisenant and others)
1994 (Edgar Whisenant, John Hinkle, Harold Camping)
21 May 2011 (Harold Camping)
21 October 2011 (Harold Camping)

Personally, I think they were all right.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 5, 2013)

Raptor of the Day (today's the day):


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 5, 2013)

An ANY Day Raptor:


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 6, 2013)

I see no unbeliever want to face truth and answer the question.=sad!


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 6, 2013)

AGAIN! The question I ask you is==After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do????


----------



## dblack (Mar 6, 2013)

I answered your question gismys. What part of "Go fuck yourself!" did you find confusing?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> The rapture isnt Biblical. So Ill probably forget this post within five minutes.



Maybe not but I don't allow it to create a division towards those who do believe there is a rapture.  There are christians who believe in pre-rapture - mid - rapture - no rapture - what is that to me? 

Here is the only danger I see with the teaching of the rapture that came out of the Baptist church in the 1800's.   Imagine you were in Afganistan.  Your military buddies have been told the heat of the battle is coming but some of you are getting an early discharge back to the USA in time for Thanksgiving Dinner and a nice peaceful civilian life afterward, whereas the other guys are staying. 

So the other guys train like their lives depend upon it.  They know their survival manual inside out, they have they have their weapons ready, they are united as one team looking out for one another.  

The battle begins early and you and the others who got early discharge are still there. Suddenly you hear the plans have changed and you are staying. Get your weapons and get out into enemy territory now and fight.  What are you going to do in that day if you have been preparing all along for an early discharge?  You see it would seem to me there would be two different mindsets going on.  As for me?  I'm not expecting an early discharge.    - Jeremiah  NOTE***  The weapons of our warfare are not carnal.  I'm not speaking of christians with guns, I'm talking about Ephesians Chapter 6.


----------



## UKRider (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ore6K3ESTLc]I Shall Be Released (The Band) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Capstone (Mar 6, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> AGAIN! The question I ask you is==After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do????



Here's my question to _you_: when you're 90 years old on your death bed and the goddamned rapture still hasn't happened, will you soften your stance that it could happen any day now?

Somehow I doubt it.

As for your questions to non-believers, I think they betray a deficiency of understanding where some of the reasoning behind the rejection of your faith is concerned. Not to speak for anyone else, but in my view, your god could appear before my very eyes and I'd still reject "HIM", though perhaps no longer on the basis of the absence of any evidence for "His" existence, because the god of the Bible simply isn't the type of being I'd personally be willing to "worship" or "praise". Hell (whatever it might be like) would be preferable to spending the remainder of eternity in the _glorious_ presence of the worst kind of genocidal dictator imaginable -- an all-powerful one.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 6, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> AGAIN! The question I ask you is==After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do????



You can go on and on about this. The rapture is still not Biblical.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 6, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > The rapture isnt Biblical. So Ill probably forget this post within five minutes.
> ...



Division with the OP comes through pride. He is created emnity between him and others and God with His attitude. He is doing this because of his belief in a false doctrine. I don't see how telling the truth about the doctrine and encouraging him to correct himself is a bad idea.


----------



## pinqy (Mar 6, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> AGAIN! The question I ask you is==After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do????



It won't happen.

What will you do when Jesus returns as a prophet of Islam in the final days according to the Koran? 

Oh, you don't have an answer because you believe that to be a false scenario? Then why would you expect someone who doesn't share your beliefs to have an answer?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 6, 2013)

pinqy said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > AGAIN! The question I ask you is==After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do????
> ...



I would expect the Muslims to quickly realize their mistake and recognize Jesus as the Son of God when they see the scars in His hands, wrists, feet, and side. 

Because they are right about one thing: Jesus will return.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 6, 2013)

I have my eye on my next door neighbor's BMW 745. When I see him flying up into the air, that car is MINE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 6, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> I have my eye on my next door neighbor's BMW 745. When I see him flying up into the air, that car is MINE!!!!!!!!!!



Conveting your neighbors' goods.

That's why you're not going to be raptured.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I have my eye on my next door neighbor's BMW 745. When I see him flying up into the air, that car is MINE!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Probably more reasons than just that. Main one being that the rapture isnt biblical.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 6, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



That's ok. Sometimes I have a fear of hieghts.


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 6, 2013)

The rapture happened last year.  No one seemed to miss the 6 qualified persons that were selected.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 6, 2013)

uscitizen said:


> The rapture happened last year.  No one seemed to miss the 6 qualified persons that were selected.



Damn! I was hoping that my x-wife would make the list!


----------



## pinqy (Mar 6, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


ummmm they also believe that Jesus was crucified. They don't think he's the son of God, because how would God have a son? They believe that he just made the virgin Mary pregnant without impregnating her.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 6, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> AGAIN! The question I ask you is==After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do????



If those "millions" make it easier to move on our freeways during rush hour, I'm all for it!


----------



## Missourian (Mar 6, 2013)

newpolitics said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > You mean the firmament that was emptied out because a flood?  Do you still think it is there?
> ...



This is not a true statement.

The word "firmament" is the transliteration of the Hebrew word _raqia_ which means "expanse".


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 6, 2013)

pinqy said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > pinqy said:
> ...



Pretty sure that Jesus appearing and saying "I am the Son of God" is pretty much going to remove all doubt.


----------



## Jos (Mar 6, 2013)

newpolitics said:


> The bible also said the reason it rains is because of a clear sphere that enshrouds the earth has holes in it, and water leaks through it. So... Yeah. The bible is idiocy.





> Theres holes in the sky, where the rain gets in, but there not very big, thats why rains so thin


The gospel of spike


----------



## pinqy (Mar 6, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



And when he appears and says he's not the Son of God and that Muhammed was a Prophet?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 6, 2013)

pinqy said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > pinqy said:
> ...



Why would He appear to say something like THAT?


----------



## pinqy (Mar 6, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



If Islam is true, what else would he say?

The OP was asking what those who do not believe in the rapture (particularly nonchristians) would do if the rapture occurred. Isn't it just as fair to ask those who do believe in the rapture what they would do if their beliefs were proven wrong?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 6, 2013)

pinqy said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > pinqy said:
> ...



IF Islam were true (and it sure as hell is not) then Jesus by that very definition would not be the Son of God and therefore you would probably have a very very long wait for Him to "come back" at all.

But if He does come back, then the explanation for that miracle might very well be His divinity.

And if He is divine, then why would He deny it?

And why would he say anything reputable about the disease we call "Islam?"
_
I fixed your foul up of the amazingly simple quote function, by the way._


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2013)

Capstone said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > AGAIN! The question I ask you is==After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do????
> ...



Your last breath is your rapture.  How soon could that come?  There is your answer.  - J.


----------



## pinqy (Mar 6, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


 Ummm the return of Jesus is one of the predictions of Islam. They expect him to come back.



> And why would he say anything reputable about the disease we call "Islam?"



Because in Islamic belief he's a Prophet.

You really should read about the role of Jesus in Islam before you post and sound like an idiot.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2013)

uscitizen said:


> The rapture happened last year.  No one seemed to miss the 6 qualified persons that were selected.



That might not be too far off.  The end will be like the days of Noah.  The earth was full of people when the flood came.  * Eight people were saved.


----------



## Underhill (Mar 6, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > The rapture happened last year.  No one seemed to miss the 6 qualified persons that were selected.
> ...



So it could have already happened and nobody noticed.    

So where do we get the electronic 666 tags?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2013)

Underhill said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Oh my gosh.  I was kidding, Underhill.  I am quite certain the rapture has not happened.  

-Jeremiah


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 6, 2013)

pinqy said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > pinqy said:
> ...



He's not going to lie.


----------



## Capstone (Mar 6, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Your last breath is your rapture. [...]



No, my final breath will mark the _end_ of my ability to experience the only kind of 'rapture' available to humans: emotional ecstasy.



Jeremiah said:


> [...] How soon could that come? [...]



Any day now.

Therefore, instead of wasting whatever time I have left living in fear of some invisible boogey-god who wants me to give financial support to some suit-wearing, self-proclaimed oracle with a bad hairpiece, I'll do my damnedest to maximize the pleasures and comforts of life for myself and those I love.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 6, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > The rapture happened last year.  No one seemed to miss the 6 qualified persons that were selected.
> ...



It was the violence that clinched the decision to start fresh.


----------



## Capstone (Mar 6, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> It was the violence that clinched the decision to start fresh.



...via the worst instance of hypothetical _violence_ ever postulated.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 6, 2013)

What God exterminated was an earth completely filled with vile nasty creatures.  A combination of demon and human breeding.  Methuselah was named, "When I die, it starts". He holds the record for longest living human, because what came after his death grieved God so much.  His death was postponed as long as God could put it off.  When there were only eight pure human bloodlines left, it was time.  If He hadn't, we wouldn't be here.


----------



## Capstone (Mar 6, 2013)

The Irish Ram said:


> What God exterminated was an earth completely filled with vile nasty creatures.  A combination of demon and human breeding.  Methuselah was named, "When I die, it starts". He holds the record for longest living human, because what came after his death grieved God so much.  His death was postponed as long as God could put it off.  When there were only eight pure human bloodlines left, it was time.  If He hadn't, we wouldn't be here.



And here we see the mythology of justification; because, without it, genocide on a planetary scale would be just that.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 7, 2013)

Here we see the History of Man.  Co-heirs of the Universe.  Children of the Most High.  
God can see the end from the beginning.  He knows what is best for us before there is an us.  
Trust His judgement and lean not on your own understanding.  

For instance, would you exterminate a swarm of African killer bees to protect your broods and keep them unaltered?  If the answer is yes, then you fiend? If the answer is no, then you idiot?  Preserving your precious bee colony  would make you which, killer or savior?


----------



## YoungRepublican (Mar 7, 2013)

The Irish Ram said:


> Here we see the History of Man.  Co-heirs of the Universe.  Children of the Most High.
> God can see the end from the beginning.  He knows what is best for us before there is an us.
> Trust His judgement and lean not on your own understanding.
> 
> For instance, would you exterminate a swarm of African killer bees to protect your broods and keep them unaltered?  If the answer is yes, then you fiend? If the answer is no, then you idiot?  Preserving your precious bee colony  would make you which, killer or savior?



Huh?? The opiate of the masses kinda thing i guess


----------



## blackcherry (Mar 7, 2013)

The Irish Ram said:


> Cherry, Since Christ said NO ONE knows...........



Many of us are not interested in anything that Christ may or may not say . 
His track record --  and that of his father in exile -- are so hopeless that his credibility disappeared a long time ago .


----------



## blackcherry (Mar 7, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> AGAIN! The question I ask you is==After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do????



As others have pointed out far more graphically , you do seem to have gone deaf , blind and become mentally challenged .
To ask a hypothetical question is fairly pointless . But to upbraid people for not giving you a hypothetical response to the originally useless question is silly .
I suggest that you repeat many times to yourself --- Sane people in balance see the very idea of " Rapture" day as delusional .


----------



## Underhill (Mar 7, 2013)

The Irish Ram said:


> What God exterminated was an earth completely filled with vile nasty creatures.  A combination of demon and human breeding.  Methuselah was named, "When I die, it starts". He holds the record for longest living human, because what came after his death grieved God so much.  His death was postponed as long as God could put it off.  When there were only eight pure human bloodlines left, it was time.  If He hadn't, we wouldn't be here.



Wow.   Just.    wow.


----------



## pinqy (Mar 7, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


You're kind of proving the point of the sillyness of the OP. You clearly cannot answer a hypothetical that contradicts your beliefs, but the OP expects non-Christians to be able to do so.


----------



## Care4all (Mar 7, 2013)

The Irish Ram said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


No, now is not the time....if there even is a rapture before the tribulation period....  

The TEMPLE has not been rebuilt....that's a biggie, and not something that can be done overnight....there has not been a 7 year peace treaty signed either.   For 1800 years after Christ, there was no mention of this "Rapture" in Christianity, it's a fairly new thing, created in the 19th century by some Pastor.....who said the rapture was upon us back then, in his day...and he was clearly wrong....  so, I wouldn't bank on not suffering through the tribulation, if I were you....  If you are right....then so be it, but it is highly unlikely in my opinion...yet I won't rule it out...anything can be done with God.

If there is any kind of rapture, it is for the 144,000 of the "elect"....12000 for each of the 12 tribes of Israel...


----------



## blackcherry (Mar 7, 2013)

Another prankster ,  care4all ?
If not , read your last sentence again -- out loud and slowly . 
Now do you begin to see why 99.9% of people find your words silly and very annoying when repeated . 
By all means hold your own opinion ,  but don't repeat your silly nonsense endlessly to  others .


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 7, 2013)

pinqy said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > pinqy said:
> ...



Why would i answer a hypothetical question with a lie? Christ is returning. He is the Son of God. That isn't going to change merely because I believe differently. Why waste time with lies?


----------



## pinqy (Mar 7, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Why should I answer a hypothetical with a lie? Jesus is not returning, nor the son of God. That's not going to change regardless of how much you or the OP believe it. So why should I answer a hypothetical that's untrue?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 7, 2013)

pinqy said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > pinqy said:
> ...



Im not the one asking a hypothetical. your mirror response just makes you look completely silly here.


----------



## pinqy (Mar 7, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



The OP is a hypothetical. My point is that it is a silly hypothetical.


----------



## hortysir (Mar 7, 2013)

blackcherry said:


> Another prankster ,  care4all ?
> If not , read your last sentence again -- out loud and slowly .
> Now do you begin to see why 99.9% of people find your words silly and very annoying when repeated .
> By all means hold your own opinion ,  but don't repeat your silly nonsense endlessly to  others .



So you're the only one allowed to???



I will never understand the fascination non-believers have with religious threads


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 7, 2013)

Care4all said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



What you are referring to is pre tribulation rapture vs mid trib. rapture.  Neither of which can happen until all of the prophesies concerning Christ's return are fulfilled.  They have been.  He can come at any time.  No other generation has been able to say that.

The temple will be built during the 7 year tribulation period.  That will come *after* the peace treaty is signed.  Nothing in the Bible says that the rapture *cannot* happen until the treaty is signed.  There is nothing in the Bible that states the rapture cannot happen until the Temple is built.  
What it does say is that the antichrist will sit in the Temple and the shit  will hit the fan.
THAT is what God said He would take us out of.  The rapture can occur anytime from now until the antichrist  sits in the Temple.
You are confusing what will take place in the end times with the act of being raptured in the end times.  Both occur around the same timeline, but one is not contingent upon the other.



> But I would not have you to be ignorant, brethren, concerning them which are asleep, that ye sorrow not, even as others which have no hope.' For if we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so them also which sleep in Jesus will God bring with him. For this we say unto you by the word of the Lord, that we which are alive and remain unto the coming of the Lord shall not prevent them which are asleep. For the Lord himself shall descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trump of God: and the dead in Christ shall rise first. Then we which are alive and remain shall be caught up together with them in the clouds, to meet the Lord in the air: and so shall we ever be with the Lord. Wherefore comfort one another with these words. 1Thessalonians 4:13-18



The word in question is "harpazo".  The term is found 13 times in the New Testament .
"Harpazo" means "to seize (in various applications): - catch (away, up), pluck, pull, take (by force)." 
You can find it in the Latin Vulgate from the 400's, not the 1800's.
Proof that it will take place comes from God.  He told us that His children will not be appointed to His wrath. And His wrath is clearly defined in Rev.  

Why on earth would God seal the 144, 000 Messianic Jews to spread the gospel during the tribulation and then rapture them instead????? They are sealed to keep them from being killed during that period.   No where in the Bible does it even suggest they are raptured.  Rapturing them would defeat their purpose. They remain safe here on earth until Christ returns.
It will fulfill God's promise to Abraham concerning his children.  Every tribe will survive the coming holocaust.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 7, 2013)

No no no
Not until I take delivery of my 2014 Corvette


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 7, 2013)

Better hurry, I hear whispers of the necessity of a peace treaty in the Middle East......


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 7, 2013)

pinqy said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > pinqy said:
> ...



I don't disagree there. Especially since it's based on false doctrine.


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 7, 2013)

HOW TO BE SAVED(BORN AGAIN) AND JOIN THE FAMILY OF GOD!!! Romans: Chapter 10 verse 9-10-13 GOD SAYS=
That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus,
and shalt believe in your heart that God hath raised him
from the dead, thou shalt be Saved. For with the heart man
believeth unto righteousness; and with the mouth confession
is made unto Salvation. For whosoever shall call upon the
name of the Lord shall be Saved....................

---------------------------------------------------------- ----------------------

"The Sinners Prayer"..........................
Heavenly Father:..........................................................................
I come to you in prayer asking for the forgiveness of
my Sins. I confess with my mouth and believe with my
heart that Jesus is your Son, And that he died on the
Cross at Calvary that I might be forgiven and have
Eternal Life in the Kingdom of Heaven. Father, I believe
that Jesus rose from the dead and I ask you right now
to come in to my life and be my personal Lord and
Savior. I repent of my Sins and will Worship you all the
day's of my Life!. Because your word is truth, I confess
with my mouth that I am Born Again and Cleansed
by the Blood of Jesus! In Jesus Name, Amen


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 7, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> HOW TO BE SAVED(BORN AGAIN) AND JOIN THE FAMILY OF GOD!!! Romans: Chapter 10 verse 9-10-13 GOD SAYS=
> That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus,
> and shalt believe in your heart that God hath raised him
> from the dead, thou shalt be Saved. For with the heart man
> ...





> Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven.
> 
> Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works?
> 
> And then will I profess unto them, I never knew you: depart from me, ye that work iniquity. (Matthew 7:21-23)



I will take Christ's words over your words any day of the week. I am confident He has the Words of Salvation.


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 9, 2013)

GOD SAYS SICK SEXUAL PERVERSION IS AN ABOMINATION!!!! 
Yes, they knew God, but they wouldnt worship him as God or even give him thanks. And they began to think up foolish ideas of what God was like. As a result, their minds became dark and confused. 22 Claiming to be wise, they instead became utter fools. 23 And instead of worshiping the glorious, ever-living God, they worshiped idols made to look like mere people and birds and animals and reptiles.

24 So God abandoned them to do whatever shameful things their hearts desired. As a result, they did vile and degrading things with each others bodies. 25 They traded the truth about God for a lie. So they worshiped and served the things God created instead of the Creator himself, who is worthy of eternal praise! Amen. 26 That is why God abandoned them to their shameful desires. Even the women turned against the natural way to have sex and instead indulged in sex with each other. 27 And the men, instead of having normal sexual relations with women, burned with lust for each other. Men did shameful things with other men, and as a result of this sin, they suffered within themselves the penalty they deserved.

28 Since they thought it foolish to acknowledge God, he abandoned them to their foolish thinking and let them do things that should never be done. 29 Their lives became full of every kind of wickedness, sin, greed, hate, envy, murder, quarreling, deception, malicious behavior, and gossip. 30 They are backstabbers, haters of God, insolent, proud, and boastful. They invent new ways of sinning, and they disobey their parents. 31 They refuse to understand, break their promises, are heartless, and have no mercy. 32 They know Gods justice requires that those who do these things deserve to die, yet they do them anyway. Worse yet, they encourage others to do them, too.

ROMANS 1:21-32


----------



## dblack (Mar 9, 2013)

So, you've been considering my suggestion?


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 9, 2013)

1Cr 6:9 Or do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: neither the sexually immoral, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor men who practice homosexuality


----------



## Capstone (Mar 9, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> 1Cr 6:9 Or do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: neither the sexually immoral, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor men who practice homosexuality



*Verse 10)*_ ...nor thieves nor the greedy nor drunkards nor slanderers nor swindlers will inherit the kingdom of God._

That eliminates many wealthy pastors and most televangelists from the equation.


----------



## blackcherry (Mar 10, 2013)

Capstone said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > 1Cr 6:9 Or do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: neither the sexually immoral, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor men who practice homosexuality
> ...



And the few Popes that are not cast into hell should be sent somewhere separate --- miserable , boring bunch of geriatrics .


----------



## Capstone (Mar 10, 2013)

blackcherry said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



The rejection of many members of the Catholic Clergy was covered in verse 9.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 10, 2013)

Today's Raptor:


----------



## UKRider (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm hoping to rapture tonight.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 10, 2013)

UKRider said:


> I'm hoping to rapture tonight.



I knew a guy who thought it would be a good idea to be standing next to a particular "born again" type we all knew in the event the Rapture ever did happen.

That way he could grab the born again guy's ankles for a "lift" up to Heaven.


----------



## UKRider (Mar 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> UKRider said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping to rapture tonight.
> ...



or a drift to hell


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 10, 2013)

BELIEVERS=WE ARE THE "RAPTURE" GENERATION THE GENERATION THAT WILL NEVER DIE!!!==Mat 24:32 "Now learn a lesson from the fig tree. When its branches bud and its leaves begin to sprout, you know that summer is near. 

Mat 24:33 In the same way, when you see all these things, you can know his return is very near, right at the door. 

Mat 24:34 I tell you the truth, this generation will not pass from the scene until all these things take place. 
THE SIGNS OF THE END DAYS JESUS NAMED TO LOOK FOR ARE ALL HERE TODAY!!! ARE YOU READY???


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 10, 2013)

Not Appointed to Wrath
11062007 


1Now concerning the times and the seasons, brothers, you have no need to have anything written to you. 2For you yourselves are fully aware that the day of the Lord will come like a thief in the night. 3While people are saying, There is peace and security, then sudden destruction will come upon them as labor pains come upon a pregnant woman, and they will not escape. 4But you are not in darkness, brothers, for that day to surprise you like a thief. 5For you are all children of light, children of the day. We are not of the night or of the darkness. 6So then let us not sleep, as others do, but let us keep awake and be sober. 7For those who sleep, sleep at night, and those who get drunk, are drunk at night. 8But since we belong to the day, let us be sober, having put on the breastplate of faith and love, and for a helmet the hope of salvation. 9For God has not destined us for wrath, but to obtain salvation through our Lord Jesus Christ, 10who died for us so that whether we are awake or asleep we might live with him. 11Therefore encourage one another and build one another up, just as you are doing.
 1 Thessalonians 5.1-11


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 11, 2013)

THOSE THAT SEEK GOD WILL FIND GOD EASY TO FIND. JUST TALK TO GOD============!!!!!!!!!!!Dear God in heaven, I come to you in the name of Jesus. I acknowledge to You that I am a sinner, and I am sorry for my sins and the life that I have lived; I need your forgiveness.

I believe that your only begotten Son Jesus Christ shed His precious blood on the cross at Calvary and died for my sins, and I am now willing to turn from my sin.

You said in Your Holy Word, Romans 10:9 that if we confess the Lord our God and believe in our hearts that God raised Jesus from the dead, we shall be saved.

Right now I confess Jesus as the Lord of my soul. With my heart, I believe that God raised Jesus from the dead. This very moment I accept Jesus Christ as my own personal Savior and according to His Word, right now I am saved.

Thank you Jesus for your unlimited grace which has saved me from my sins. I thank you Jesus that your grace never leads to license, but rather it always leads to repentance. Therefore Lord Jesus transform my life so that I may bring glory and honor to you alone and not to myself.

Thank you Jesus for dying for me and giving me eternal life.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 11, 2013)

Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven. Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works? And then will I profess unto them, I never knew you: depart from me, ye that work iniquity. (Jesus Christ, Matthew 7:21-23)


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## GISMYS (Mar 12, 2013)

The Next Pope The Last Pope??? The False Prophet Of Revelation 19:20 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

20And the beast was taken, and with him the false prophet that wrought miracles before him, with which he deceived them that had received the mark of the beast, and them that worshipped his image. These both were cast alive into a lake of fire burning with brimstone.


----------



## blackcherry (Mar 12, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> THOSE THAT SEEK GOD WILL FIND GOD EASY TO FIND. JUST TALK TO GOD============!!!!!!!!!!!Dear God in heaven, I come to you in the name of Jesus. I acknowledge to You that I am a sinner, and I am sorry for my sins and the life that I have lived; I need your forgiveness.
> 
> I believe that your only begotten Son Jesus Christ shed His precious blood on the cross at Calvary and died for my sins, and I am now willing to turn from my sin.
> 
> ...




You need specialist help old chap . 
Whatever medication you end up on  , I hope it stops you spewing your superstitious garbage over us .


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 12, 2013)

blackcherry said:


> You need specialist help old chap .
> Whatever medication you end up on  , I hope it stops you spewing your superstitious garbage over us .



No one is forcing you to be here. He may be incorrect on a number of things, but you can't pretend he is spewing anything on you when you voluntarily come to a religious forum.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 12, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> > You need specialist help old chap .
> ...



Why do you feel it is necessary to deliberately mischaracterize his position? He was not attempting to censor anyone. Instead it is you that is_ pretending_ that coercion is involved. That is inherently dishonest in my humble opinion.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 12, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > blackcherry said:
> ...



The real question is why do you feel it necessary to deliberately mischaracterize my position? I never said he was claiming to censor anyone. I asked why he was claiming that GISMYS was somehow forcing his views on him or anyone else when we are in a forum that is set up to voluntarily discuss religion.

And yes, your claim is inherently dishonest, but Im going to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you just completely misread what I said.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 12, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> I asked why he was claiming that GISMYS was somehow* forcing* his views on him ...



Like it or not but that is a deliberate* mischaracterization *of what Blackcherry posted. It was you, and you alone, that misused the term *force*. Blackcherry was merely suggesting that Gismys might benefit from professional help. If anyone was doing any *misreading* it was you.



> And yes, your claim is inherently dishonest,



First you that attacked him for expressing his opinion and now you are attacking me for expressing mine. Blackcherry might have a point.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 12, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > blackcherry said:
> ...





Derideo_Te said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > I asked why he was claiming that GISMYS was somehow* forcing* his views on him ...
> ...



Oh. So you _are_ deliberately lying. Like I said, I was willing to give you the benefit of the doubt. But as you won't read what he actually said and continue to make this intensely dishonest argument, Im going to have to conclude I was wrong.

So you are saying that blackcherry wasn't objecting to him "spewing superstitious garbage"? Tell me, how force isn't involved in that statement. 

BTW, where exactly did I attack Blackcherry? How is telling him he isn't forced to read or respond to Gismys an attack? Are you honestly trying to suggest disagreeing with an assertion is a personal attack and somehow wrong? If that's the case than this board is nothing BUT personal attacks and you would be the biggest hypocrite here.

In fact, the only person who has attacked anyone in the last few posts is _you_. Because I didn't attack you either. If you notice, I was willing to give you the benefit of the doubt that you just misread what I said. Stating you are mischarcterizing what I said is not an attack on you.

However, now from this interaction I can honestly say the following things:

1) You falsely accused of me mischaracterizing Blackcherry's position.
2) You falsely accused me of attacking him/her and then attacking you
3) You have done exactly what you falsely accused me of doing and mischaracterized my position, even after being corrected.
4) You have attacked me based on your false accusations despite pretending to be outraged at attacks I never made.

Therefore, the only conclusions I can come to is you are intellectually dishonest, a complete liar, and a hypocrite.

Now, you can honestly say I attacked you. But unlike you I stated legitimate reasons and hope that you don't take it as any indication that hate or even dislike you. My criticisms of you are made in the sincere hope that you will recognize the weakness of your argument and will correct yourself. So please stop being a holier-than-thou sanctimonious ass. We will have far better discussions if you pull the tree from your eyes and try to have honest and civil discussions instead of trying to pull a splinter out of mine that may or may not be there. I am already working on my own faults and I am more than willing to forgive you for yours if you do the same.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 13, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Kindly refrain from accusing me of your own mistakes.



> Tell me, how force isn't involved in that statement.



 The *onus* is on *you* to *prove* that force *is* involved in that statement.



> you are intellectually dishonest, a complete liar, and a hypocrite.
> 
> stop being a holier-than-thou sanctimonious ass.
> 
> ...



Oh, the *irony!*


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 13, 2013)

And I will punish the world for their evil, and the wicked for their iniquity; and I will cause the arrogancy of the proud to cease, and will lay low the haughtiness of the terrible. Isaiah 13:11




There will be a total of twenty one worldwide Judgments from God during the seven year tribulation. These will be an attempt by God to bring the hardened unbelievers to Christ and it will be their last chance to accept him. At the same time, Satan and the Antichrist will be plotting to enslave the world and destroy Israel. In addition, there the twelve tribes of Israel will be preaching the gospel of Jesus Christ all over the world.. 



As Gods judgments are passed down to the world they will become progressively more sever and there will be no doubt to anyone that these judgments will be of a supernatural origin. It should be pointed out that the world has never experienced anything like this at anytime in its history. Men will be terrified at what they see and they will know they are experiencing Gods wrath for rejecting the sacrifice of his Son, Jesus Christ.





There will be three sets of seven judgments, twenty one in total. The first seven will happen during the first three and one half years and the rest during the final three and one half years.

JH.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 13, 2013)

religion is myth


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 13, 2013)

And I will punish the world for their evil, and the wicked for their iniquity; and I will cause the arrogancy of the proud to cease, and will lay low the haughtiness of the terrible. Isaiah 13:11


There will be a total of twenty one worldwide Judgments from God during the seven year tribulation. These will be an attempt by God to bring the hardened unbelievers to Christ and it will be their last chance to accept him. At the same time, Satan and the Antichrist will be plotting to enslave the world and destroy Israel. In addition, there the twelve tribes of Israel will be preaching the gospel of Jesus Christ all over the world.. 

As Gods judgments are passed down to the world they will become progressively more sever and there will be no doubt to anyone that these judgments will be of a supernatural origin. It should be pointed out that the world has never experienced anything like this at anytime in its history. Men will be terrified at what they see and they will know they are experiencing Gods wrath forrejecting the sacrifice of his Son, Jesus Christ.


There will be three sets of seven judgments, twenty one in total. The first seven will happen during the first three and one half years and the rest during the final three and one half years.

JH.


----------



## dblack (Mar 13, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> And I will punish the world for their evil, and the wicked for their iniquity; and I will cause the arrogancy of the proud to cease, and will lay low the haughtiness of the terrible. Isaiah 13:11



Bring it, bitch!


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 13, 2013)

do you have any idea HOW many times I have heard your silly dance?


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 13, 2013)

Myths are myths no matter which myth you CHOOSE to call fact


----------



## t_polkow (Mar 13, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



The world has been hearing this rapture nonsense for over 2000 year now. 

From the words of your supposed godman

For the Son of Man is going to come in the glory of His Father with His angels, and will then repay every man according to his deeds. Truly I say to you, there are some of those who are standing here who will not taste death until they see the Son of Man coming in His kingdom. (Matthew 16: 27, 28)

Behold, I have told you in advance. So if they say to you, Behold, He is in the wilderness, do not go out, or, Behold, He is in the inner rooms, do not believe them. For just as the lightning comes from the east and flashes even to the west, so will the coming of the Son of Man be. Wherever the corpse is, there the vultures will gather.

But immediately after the tribulation of those days the sun will be darkened, and the moon will not give its light, and the stars will fall from the sky, and the powers of the heavens will be shaken. And then the sign of the Son of Man will appear in the sky, and then all the tribes of the earth will mourn, and they will see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of the sky with power and great glory. And He will send forth His angels with a great trumpet and they will gather together His elect from the four winds, from one end of the sky to the other.

Now learn the parable from the fig tree: when its branch has already become tender and puts forth its leaves, you know that summer is near; so, you too, when you see all these things, recognize that He is near, right at the door. Truly I say to you, this generation will not pass away until all these things take place. (Matthew 24: 25-34)

Then they will see the Son of Man coming in clouds with great power and glory. And then He will send forth the angels, and will gather together His elect from the four winds, from the farthest end of the earth to the farthest end of heaven. Now learn the parable from the fig tree: when its branch has already become tender and puts forth its leaves, you know that summer is near. Even so, you too, when you see these things happening, recognize that He is near, right at the door. Truly I say to you, this generation will not pass away until all these things take place (Mark 13:26-30)


Get a clue


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 13, 2013)

The era of myth is over


I cant wait until this stuff is just a footnote in history


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 13, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> The era of myth is over
> 
> 
> I cant wait until this stuff is just a footnote in history



So you've stopped being a progressive and supportng Obama?


----------



## Capstone (Mar 13, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> "And I will punish the world for their evil, and the wicked for their iniquity; and I will cause the arrogancy of the proud to cease, and will lay low the haughtiness of the terrible. Isaiah 13:11 [...]



Can't you see how much of what this passage describes has been inflicted on humanity as a matter of religious dogma, including but not limited to that of your chosen faith?

There's no reason to fear the god of the Bible, because even if "HE" exists, nobody would bear greater responsibility for the despicable state of human affairs throughout the history of "HIS" created playthings; which means that any future _punishment_ should be aimed squarely at "HIMSELF"; and if "HE" failed to see that, then "HE" wouldn't be worthy of the admiration or respect due the worst of the worst human beings who ever walked on this planet.


----------



## Aristotle (Mar 13, 2013)

What will Christians do if Jesus decides to take the billions of Jews Muslims Hindus and atheist and leave you Christians here? What would you do?


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 13, 2013)

After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now???? Imho. I am looking for the rapture anyday from today to the end of 2015!!! Are you ready???


----------



## dblack (Mar 13, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now???? Imho. I am looking for the rapture anyday from today to the end of 2015!!! Are you ready???



I am... I have mobile skeet shooting setup ready to go at a moments notice. Should be a gas!

PULL!!!!


----------



## t_polkow (Mar 13, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > The era of myth is over
> ...




Then they will see the Son of Man coming in clouds with great power and glory. And then He will send forth the angels, and will gather together His elect from the four winds, from the farthest end of the earth to the farthest end of heaven. Now learn the parable from the fig tree: when its branch has already become tender and puts forth its leaves, you know that summer is near. Even so, you too, when you see these things happening, recognize that He is near, right at the door. Truly I say to you, this generation will not pass away until all these things take place (Mark 13:26-30)



_Woopsie!!_


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 13, 2013)

myths persist


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 13, 2013)

note 

white smoke 

we have a new pope


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 13, 2013)

JESUS SAYS== "Call no man your father on earth, for you have one Father, who is in heaven" (Matt. 23:9).  BUT SO MANY  MEN FOLLOW EVEN IN MANY CHURCH THEIR OWN IDEAS AND OPINIONS!!!!=NOT GOOD,NOT GOOD AT.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 13, 2013)

Aristotle said:


> What will Christians do if Jesus decides to take the billions of Jews Muslims Hindus and atheist and leave you Christians here? What would you do?



Make this world a paradise. But then I would want to do that with them here as well.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 13, 2013)

t_polkow said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...





> Am I therefore become your enemy, because I tell you the truth? (Gal 4:16)



See. I can post random scriptures that have nothing to do with the discussion too.


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 13, 2013)

At first glance the new pope looks like a good choice!!! I expect to see millions of good bible believing catholics in heaven,but those that ignore god's word and follow man's ideas and opinions ??????? Where will they be?? Hot spot!!!


----------



## dblack (Mar 13, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> At first glance the new pope looks like a good choice!!! I expect to see millions of good bible believing catholics in heaven,but those that ignore god's word and follow man's ideas and opinions ??????? Where will they be?? Hot spot!!!



Hot spot? Hope it's 4G!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yx9BSFHL4Vg]Robert Earl Keen - Wireless In Heaven - Key West Songwriters' Festival - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## blackcherry (Mar 14, 2013)

One huge part of Americans are seen as Gun and Violence crazed . Another huge part is directly linked to an organisation permeated by child molesters .
Why do Americans expect to be taken seriously by the rest of the world whom they try to invade and over run wherever possible ?
Does America count for anything good in these modern times?


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 14, 2013)

NOW SECOND GLANCE==POPE FRASCIS in naming himself after Assisi, Bergoglio branded himself after an Italian (Roman) priest whose original name was Francesco di Pietro (Peter) di Bernardone -- literally, Peter the Roman. BEWARE!!!


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 14, 2013)

Props for doing your homework.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 14, 2013)

blackcherry said:


> One huge part of Americans are seen as Gun and Violence crazed . Another huge part is directly linked to an organisation permeated by child molesters .
> Why do Americans expect to be taken seriously by the rest of the world whom they try to invade and over run wherever possible ?
> Does America count for anything good in these modern times?



No. But not because we own guns.  
We are not taken seriously because we apologize.  We let Americans be killed in our embassy and then apologize for a film that somehow justified the killings.  Then we give them billions.  America is good for hand outs to those who like to kill us.  Would you take us seriously if you were them?


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 14, 2013)

NOW SECOND GLANCE==POPE FRASCIS in naming himself after Assisi, Bergoglio branded himself after an Italian (Roman) priest whose original name was Francesco di Pietro (Peter) di Bernardone -- literally, Peter the Roman. BEWARE!!!Modify Message


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 14, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> At first glance the new pope looks like a good choice!!! I expect to see millions of good bible believing catholics in heaven,but those that ignore god's word and follow man's ideas and opinions ??????? Where will they be?? Hot spot!!!



Im curious, you oppose following man's ideas and opinions and yet you have started a thread on the doctrine of the rapture which, as a doctrine, did not exist until the 19th century based, as far as I can tell, only on a misunderstanding of scripture. how do you reconcile that?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 14, 2013)

blackcherry said:


> One huge part of Americans are seen as Gun and Violence crazed . Another huge part is directly linked to an organisation permeated by child molesters .
> Why do Americans expect to be taken seriously by the rest of the world whom they try to invade and over run wherever possible ?
> Does America count for anything good in these modern times?



America needs to do some internal cleaning. We need to clean the inner vessel.

But I am not sure what is wrong with wanting to exercise your right to self defense. Seems rational to me. 

And just because there have been some molesters in the Catholic Church doesnt mean that people can't meaningly find God through the Church. Nor that they can't do much good for their fellow man. They need to do some internal cleaning as well to the extent that it hasnt been done yet. But why would people feel the need to throw out the baby with the bathwater, so to speak?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 14, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> NOW SECOND GLANCE==POPE FRASCIS in naming himself after Assisi, Bergoglio branded himself after an Italian (Roman) priest whose original name was Francesco di Pietro (Peter) di Bernardone -- literally, Peter the Roman. BEWARE!!!



St Francis of Assisi was born in France. In fact, that's where he got his name. His father called him "The Frenchman" or Francesco.

Not surprised that someone is trying to reinterpret the facts to meet words of that "prophecy". It was only a matter of time.


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 15, 2013)

Richard Dawkins Claims Unborn Children Are 'Less Human' Than Pigs. ATTENTION!!! TAKE NOTE,WATCH! IMHO. HE IS CURSING HIMSELF AND ASKING FOR EARLY JUDGMENT. MAY GOD HAVE MERCY ON HIS SOUL.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 15, 2013)

The RUPTURE is here!


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 16, 2013)

After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now???? Imho. I am looking for the rapture anyday from today to the end of 2015!!! Are you ready???


----------



## Grandma (Mar 17, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think???What will you do????



What will I do? Why, I'll go into their now-abandoned houses and eat all their sammiches!


----------



## LittleNipper (Mar 17, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now???? Imho. I am looking for the rapture anyday from today to the end of 2015!!! Are you ready???



Don't put a date on Christ's return. There must be some saved from every people group before Christ can return or God will be judged a liar.


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 17, 2013)

GOD SAYS SICK SEXUAL,PERVESION IS AN ABOMINATION!!! ITS A COMPOUND SIN!!AND SEXUAL PERVERTS HATE GOD'S WORD BECAUSE GOD'S WORD COMDEMNS THEM,SO THEY COMPOUND THEIR SIN BY TRYING TO DENY THE TRUTH OF GOD'S WORD AND PULL OTHERS DOWN WITH THEM!!! ==== NOT VERY SMART AT ALL!!! THINK!!! Leviticus 18:22
22 "`Do not lie with a man as one lies with a woman; that is detestable." 
Leviticus 20:13. "If a man also lie with mankind, as he lieth with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination: they shall surely be put to death; their blood shall be upon them."

1 Corinthians 6:9-10
9 Do you not know that the wicked will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: Neither the sexually immoral nor idolaters nor adulterers nor male prostitutes nor homosexual offenders
10 nor thieves nor the greedy nor drunkards nor slanderers nor swindlers will inherit the kingdom of God.

Romans 1:25-27
25 They exchanged the truth of God for a lie, and worshiped and served created things rather than the Creator-- who is forever praised. Amen.
26 Because of this, God gave them over to shameful lusts. Even their women exchanged natural relations for unnatural ones.
27 In the same way the men also abandoned natural relations with women and were inflamed with lust for one another. Men committed indecent acts with other men, and received in themselves the due penalty for their perversion.
Genesis 19:1-29 says God destroyed Sodom and Gomorrah because of homosexuality. It stinks in the nostrils of God. Genesis 13:13 identify the men of Sodom as exceedingly wicked sinners. Genesis 18:20 says that the sin of Sodom is "very grievous." Genesis 18:23 adds emphasis to the portrayal of the inhabitants of Sodom as "wicked." Genesis 18:24-33 shows that God could not find even 10 righteous souls in Sodom. The perverts who inhabited Sodom, even wanted to rape God's Angels who had come to Sodom to rescue Lot.


----------



## Toro (Mar 17, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



I really hope my neighbor vanishes.  He's incredibly annoying.


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 17, 2013)

ARE WE SEEING THE END DAYS WHEN THE "politically correct" WILL TRY TO DENY THE TRUTH OF GOD'S ETERNAL INSPIRED (GOD BREATHED) WORD?


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 17, 2013)

konradv said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > "CAUGHT UP" is the rapture!!===1Th 4:16 For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a [fn]shout, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first.
> ...



But He says we will know the "season".  That doesn't mean like winter, spring, summer or fall.  But when we see certain things happening, we'll know the time is near.  They say there is not one more prophecy that needs to be complete before this happens  So many things happening now was foretold in the Bible....wars and rumors of wars, people loving themselves more than others, removing God from our lives (taking the mention of God out of our daily lives), right is considered wrong and wrong is right.  We see these things happening every day of our lives.  And, we were also told there will be scoffers, people saying 'their is no god', calling us fools.  They're the fools.......


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 17, 2013)

dblack said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > "CAUGHT UP" is the rapture!!===1Th 4:16 For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a [fn]shout, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first.
> ...



Does it have to be quoted on and on throughout the Bible?  No......why should He have to tell us that more than once?


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 17, 2013)

jodylee said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



No Christian, or anyone else, wants anyone to die in horrible ways.  This is why we try to spread the Word.  I'd be very disappointed if i wasn't taken in the Rapture....but that doesn't mean it's the end for me.  There would be a reason i was left behind, and that's something I would need to work out.  It doesn't mean I'm going to hell, it means i have more work to do.

I suppose you wouldn't be quite surprised when it DOES happen.  If/when it happens, will you then change your mind, or will you not believe it?  Some say one of the excuses for millions disappearing is because of "aliens".....Lol!  Will that be your excuse?  Or will you finally admit God is real?


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 17, 2013)

MaryL said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



If it ended up that there is no God, well then.....I lived my life the way I wanted and it gave me HOPE for a better life with Him.  What's wrong with that?  It's a lot better than thinking there's nothing but your body ending up in dirt covered in worms.  I think many are a little jealous that we can feel like this and are usually a lot happier people.  I think I'm much wiser than you think....why don't you wise up?


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 17, 2013)

dblack said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > mockers and scoffers are tools of satan.
> ...



There's nothing wrong with doubting.  Many Christians have doubted and questioned God.  He doesn't condemn us for questioning Him, that's how we learn.  You don't doubt us...you just plain don't believe us.  You won't give yourself a chance to believe because of your pride.  And the fact that yes, Satan probably has some type of hold on you.  But if you don't believe in God, you don't believe him Satan either.


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 17, 2013)

Capstone said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > 1Cr 6:9 Or do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: neither the sexually immoral, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor men who practice homosexuality
> ...



You're probably right....I just love it when non-believers try to associate my belief with someone like Pat Robertson, or Benny Hinn (lol!).  There will be many of them still here if it happens.  It's people like them that God has told us to watch for....the "false" prophets.


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 17, 2013)

blackcherry said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > THOSE THAT SEEK GOD WILL FIND GOD EASY TO FIND. JUST TALK TO GOD============!!!!!!!!!!!Dear God in heaven, I come to you in the name of Jesus. I acknowledge to You that I am a sinner, and I am sorry for my sins and the life that I have lived; I need your forgiveness.
> ...



We're in the Religion & Ethics board here....if you don't want to hear it, go someplace else.  Don't worry, we won't follow you!


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 17, 2013)

Capstone said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > "And I will punish the world for their evil, and the wicked for their iniquity; and I will cause the arrogancy of the proud to cease, and will lay low the haughtiness of the terrible. Isaiah 13:11 [...]
> ...



He knew from the beginning of time that ALL these things were going to happen.  He either LET them happen or MADE them happen.  I believe it's because He is constantly testing all of us.  How will we respond?  No, we're not toys to Him.  God doesn't make mistakes or back down on His word.  You will never know the feeling you get when you believe and how things always "somehow" work out.


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 17, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > HOW TO BE SAVED(BORN AGAIN) AND JOIN THE FAMILY OF GOD!!! Romans: Chapter 10 verse 9-10-13 GOD SAYS=
> ...



Avatar.....GISMY just copied quotes just from the Bibly....none of his OWN words.  So why do you say that you will take Christ's words over his?  Those were Christ's words!


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 17, 2013)

hortysir said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



The Bible states ... two women will be in the garden, one will be taken the other left.  Wouldn't that cause people to be dazed and confused?  Even though if i was still standing there when my friends was "taken up", even if i watched it all happened, i would probably be dazed and confused at what i saw!  That if i was a non-believer.....


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 17, 2013)

blackcherry said:


> Other deluded  and nonsense timings as below .
> 
> 
> Some notable predictions of the date of the rapture include the following:
> ...



They are ALL the false prophets that we were warned about.  NOBODY can predict the exact date....but we are told to be away, and we would know the "season" it will happen.  I believe the season is near.


----------



## nitroz (Mar 17, 2013)

*Checks watch*

Any day, now...


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 17, 2013)

dblack said:


> I answered your question gismys. What part of "Go fuck yourself!" did you find confusing?



Why don't you want to answer the question? Will you then believe, or will you just think the aliens came and took everyone away?


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 17, 2013)

Capstone said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > AGAIN! The question I ask you is==After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do????
> ...



Then you better be getting your "fire-proof" suit ready


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 17, 2013)

But the words "caught up" is........

*For the record, the word "rapture" comes from the Latin word rapturo, which is a translation of the Greek verb "caught up" that's found in 1 Thessalonians 4:17. You can call it the "pre-trib rapture," the "pre-trib rapturo," or the "pre-trib caught up" - it's all the same thing. *
Isn't it true that the word "rapture" is not found in the Bible?


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 17, 2013)

pinqy said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > pinqy said:
> ...



They believe in 27 virgins when they die as martyrs....which one sounds less likely?


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 17, 2013)

bodecea said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > AGAIN! The question I ask you is==After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do????
> ...



There wouldn't be much moving on the freeways for quite awhile.....there would be quite a mess to clean up!


----------



## dblack (Mar 17, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > I answered your question gismys. What part of "Go fuck yourself!" did you find confusing?
> ...



Because it's not a genuine question. It's a threat, and a con.


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 17, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Myths are myths no matter which myth you CHOOSE to call fact



You made 3 posts in a row.....and NOBODY knows who you're talking to!  USE THE QUOTE FUNCTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 17, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Actually not, its delusional and pathetic. 

This is also representative of the arrogance of Christians, who perceive themselves better than those free from faith. 

So much for Christian humility and forbearance.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 17, 2013)

> in the glorious presence of the worst kind of genocidal dictator imaginable



He created a garden, had all of the work finished for His children, Attended to our every need.  Walked with us in the cool of the evening.
*We took over from there.*


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 17, 2013)

Aristotle said:


> What will Christians do if Jesus decides to take the billions of Jews Muslims Hindus and atheist and leave you Christians here? What would you do?



If he took all the Muslims and atheists.....i would probably celebrate because that means he removed the evil from the earth.  I really don't know much about Hindus, and i doubt all the Jews would go.  Many Jews are becoming Christians.....


----------



## t_polkow (Mar 17, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Aristotle said:
> 
> 
> > What will Christians do if Jesus decides to take the billions of Jews Muslims Hindus and atheist and leave you Christians here? What would you do?
> ...



the only way us Jews would become christians if we had head trauma


----------



## Capstone (Mar 17, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? [...]



I'll heave a heavy sigh of relief, knowing that _your_ annoying ass won't be around to bump this stupid thread again.


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 17, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > At first glance the new pope looks like a good choice!!! I expect to see millions of good bible believing catholics in heaven,but those that ignore god's word and follow man's ideas and opinions ??????? Where will they be?? Hot spot!!!
> ...



How is this a misunderstanding of scripture?  Scripture talks about being "caught up"

*For the record, the word "rapture" comes from the Latin word rapturo, which is a translation of the Greek verb "caught up" that's found in 1 Thessalonians 4:17. You can call it the "pre-trib rapture," the "pre-trib rapturo," or the "pre-trib caught up" - it's all the same thing. *
Isn't it true that the word "rapture" is not found in the Bible?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 17, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Remove what doubt exactly? Just because someone believes themselves to be something doesn't make it true. You could believe that you are the Prince of Wales but that doesn't make you a prince. Simply making an outrageous claim doesn't prove anything at all other than that there are some who are gullible enough to believe anything no matter how off the wall it might be. Jesus is going to have to offer something more substantial than just his words and no, some Hollywood makeup effects aren't going to cut it either.


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 17, 2013)

Grandma said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think???What will you do????
> ...



Enjoy it while you can!!!


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 17, 2013)

Capstone said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? [...]
> ...



It may be to you to act like a smart ass about this now....go ahead, have your laughs while you can.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 17, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Do you seriously believe that those that don't share your beliefs think about something as trivial and meaningless as that? There are a whole lot more important things to be thinking about. Like caring for loved ones and spending time with them. Enjoying time together because the love that you give to others is passed on down the generations. Friends and family are way more important than wondering about what might happen after one dies.


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 17, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



I didn't say my whole life revolves around thinking about the end!  I want to be here as long as possible with my family and friends.  I'm sure most people just dont sit and dwell about when they're going to die and what it will be like!  I feel that i can have a happier and more fulfilled life because i'm NOT afraid of where i'm going when i die. My family are very important to me, and i want to be with them as long as possible.


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 17, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



How am I being arrogant.  I stated it's a lot better than thinking worms are going to eat you....which MANY non-believers have said will happen!  Did i say i was any better than those "free from faith" as you put it?  No.....I just stated I'm happy with what i believe.  If it makes you happy to be eaten by worms....I imagine you'll find out some day.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 17, 2013)

C, you have confused arrogance with love. It is not arrogant to want all of our brothers and sisters in Paradise.  Christians want none left behind.


----------



## Capstone (Mar 18, 2013)

The Irish Ram said:


> C, you have confused arrogance with love. It is not arrogant to want all of our brothers and sisters in Paradise.  Christians want none left behind.



Plus, no self-respecting pastor in a cheap suit and a B-rate toupée would pass up the teeniest opportunity to increase the number of tithers in the pews.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 18, 2013)

Capstone said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > C, you have confused arrogance with love. It is not arrogant to want all of our brothers and sisters in Paradise.  Christians want none left behind.
> ...



How does that account for those who preach without pay?


----------



## Capstone (Mar 18, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



It doesn't; but then there's really no accounting for the Mormons.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 18, 2013)

Capstone said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Capstone said:
> ...



I highly doubt Mormons are the only ones who preach without pay.


----------



## Politico (Mar 18, 2013)

Damn it I am sick and tired of waking up and still being here!

How's that rapture thing going for you?


----------



## Capstone (Mar 18, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



No, but if the CJCLDS can rightfully be called a "Christian" sect (and I don't have a dog in that fight), it would be the only such sect that doesn't pay its clergy as a matter of official policy.


----------



## Grandma (Mar 18, 2013)

There will be no rapture.

How do I know this? 

Because the biblical rapture calls for physical bodies both living and dead to rise from the earth. That's not rapture, it's an alien invasion. I'm not being snarky, I'm not joking. When you die your spirit doesn't become worm food. Your body does. You have no need of a physical body in the place some call Heaven. Or Valhalla. Or Nirvana. Or Sto'Vo'Kor. 

So the rapture you envision defies all physical and spiritual laws.

Just saying.


----------



## ima (Mar 18, 2013)

How do you know Adam and Eve were not black?



Have you ever tried to take a rib from a black man?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 18, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



Why do you make the baseless assumption that others who don't share your beliefs are afraid of what will happen when they die?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 18, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > pinqy said:
> ...



No make up necessary.  Every scar will be visible.  And when we see Him the next time, He isn't going to be interested in whether or not you believe what He said the first time He was here. He's coming to over rule evil in this world. 
 But just in case you might miss it, the sky you are used to is going to be torn in half just like a *canvas backdrop* in a vaudeville show. < *dimensions (Bible science).* 

He'll be the white haired warrior on the big white horse, with His troops on mount behind him.  The one with a name on His thigh.  The one that wins WW3, and saves mankind from self extermination.
You'll know Him by the way your knees are going to  buckle at the sight of Him.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 18, 2013)

Capstone said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Capstone said:
> ...



Again, i doubt that is true. Though It may be one of the largest.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 18, 2013)

Grandma said:


> There will be no rapture.
> 
> How do I know this?
> 
> ...



If you have no need of a physical body in heaven, why did Christ resurrect?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 18, 2013)

ima said:


> How do you know Adam and Eve were not black?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried to take a rib from a black man?



Why would it matter?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 18, 2013)

> There will be no rapture.
> 
> How do I know this?
> 
> ...



Thing is,  according to the Bible,  God's children are coming back to earth with Christ, and will remain in our glorified bodies, just as Christ remains in His.
 Since the cross our spirit goes to God, while our remains do not.  But that same flesh will rise from the grave and reunite with the spirit.  The body will no longer be subject to the 4 dimensions that we are now, and will be like Christ, able to appear and disappear through the dimensions the scientists are finding now.
It defies what we used to believe as physical law.  We have since become enlightened by Hawking and others.  And in no way defies spiritual law.  For instance, what laws do you believe the Holy Spirit is bound by?


----------



## Grandma (Mar 20, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > There will be no rapture.
> ...



Who says he did?


----------



## Grandma (Mar 20, 2013)

The Irish Ram said:


> > There will be no rapture.
> >
> > How do I know this?
> >
> ...



No, the bible clearly says that the dead were calling out from their graves "Are we there yet?" and the Magic Sky Fairy told them to wait a bit longer. Eventually the day came and the first to go were the dead that rose from their graves and ascended into the sky.

If you're going to argue over Revelations, please take the time to read it.


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 20, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I said I'M NOT AFRAID...I didn't say anything about others who don't believe do...but i know some do, i've talked to people that do.  So it's not a baseless assumption.  Maybe you're not afraid...but some are.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 20, 2013)

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



The scriptures, His Apostles, the eye witnesses He's appeared to both in ancient & modern times, His Holy Spirit.

Only them.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 20, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Why do you accuse others of baseless assumptions they never made? Usually when you have to defend yourself against a claim that was never made, you are doing so because it's true.


----------



## t_polkow (Mar 20, 2013)

Grandma said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > > There will be no rapture.
> ...


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 20, 2013)

Acrually according to the bible many known people were raised from the dead at the time of Jesus's crusifixation.
Jesus was not the only one.
This according to the scriptures.
So why is jesus priased for it?


----------



## ima (Mar 20, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Scriptures were written hundreds of years after the facts according to carbon dating. Ditto everything written about the Apostles and any "eye witnesses".


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 20, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> I'm looting motherfuckas like crazy that day! Let's get that ball rollin!



So it will be just like any other day for you then.....


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 20, 2013)

ima said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



Nonsense. Especially considering the earliest copies have been dated back to the 1st century. You know, the century they were written.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 20, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



In less than 3 weeks you have been exposed twice as less than honest but have failed on both occasions to admit as much. Your defensiveness says volumes and justifiably so.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 20, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



It appears that from your handful of anecdotal experiences you extrapolated. 20% of the world's population believe in reincarnation. Those that fear the unknown seek comfort in mythology. Those that are curious about the unknown seek knowledge instead.


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 20, 2013)

Grandma said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > > There will be no rapture.
> ...



If you're going to TRY to quote it, it's named REVELATION, not REVELATION"S".  
And you really don't know what you're talking about...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 20, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



If by exposed you mean you're making up crap about me, then yes you have. But then I've ignored you because you arent an intellectually honest person.

But im not defending myself here. Im asking why you find the need to falsely accuse others. The fact that you need to make this about me instead of addressing my question is quite telling about your integrity.

Please, pull the log out of your eye.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 20, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> It appears that from your handful of anecdotal experiences you extrapolated. 20% of the world's population believe in reincarnation. Those that fear the unknown seek comfort in mythology. Those that are curious about the unknown seek knowledge instead.



Which, of course, is why you refuse to actually go to God and learn anything. because you are soooo curious about the unknown.

Instead you deride people who seek and share knowledge you don't want to hear.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 20, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Ironic!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 20, 2013)

Yanno....................considering that the Rapture is a myth brought about by Cotton Mather in the 17th century, I'm guessing it's something that some crackpot made up from a bunch of cherry picked verses in the Bible.

However.......................if I DO wake up one morning and all the self righteous types are gone?  I'm gonna go walking down my street and invite all the ones still left over for barbeque and beers, and we'll toast the fact that nobody is going to judge us by unfair moral standards.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 20, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > It appears that from your handful of anecdotal experiences you extrapolated. 20% of the world's population believe in reincarnation. Those that fear the unknown seek comfort in mythology. Those that are curious about the unknown seek knowledge instead.
> ...



Been there, done that, don't need another *holey* t-shirt! 

Holy Hand Grenade manual - Famous Quotes




> Holy Hand Grenade manual
> 
> 
> Brother: And Saint Attila raised the Hand Grenade up on high, saying:
> ...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 20, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno....................considering that the Rapture is a myth brought about by Cotton Mather in the 17th century, I'm guessing it's something that some crackpot made up from a bunch of cherry picked verses in the Bible.
> 
> However.......................if I DO wake up one morning and all the self righteous types are gone?  I'm gonna go walking down my street and invite all the ones still left over for barbeque and beers, and we'll toast the fact that nobody is going to judge us by unfair moral standards.



If the self righteous are gone, how will you still be around? Just wonder


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 20, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looting motherfuckas like crazy that day! Let's get that ball rollin!
> ...



Pretty much


----------



## ima (Mar 21, 2013)

I sure wish the rapture would happen already and that your god would take all you loony mothafuckers away!


----------



## nitroz (Mar 21, 2013)

*checks watch*


Anyday now....


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 21, 2013)

ima said:


> I sure wish the rapture would happen already and that your god would take all you loony mothafuckers away!



You realize that those left behind are supposed to end up being on fire, right?


----------



## ima (Mar 21, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > I sure wish the rapture would happen already and that your god would take all you loony mothafuckers away!
> ...



Supposed to, but won't. Nothing in the bible is true.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 21, 2013)

ima said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Nothing, that's a pretty bold statemente.

So you're saying it's better to live with a brawling woman in a wide house than to dwell on the corner of a rooftop? Im not sure I agree.


----------



## Capstone (Mar 21, 2013)

ima said:


> ...Nothing in the bible is true.



I wouldn't go _that_ far; Leviticus offers some compelling insights as to how to deal with women _on the rag_ and the Pauline letters provide an excellent basis for the subjugation of the fairer sex. 

Other than that though, it's pretty much a crock of shit.


----------



## ima (Mar 21, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



 Wtf?

The world wasn't made in 6 days, Noah wasn't 600 years old... it's all made up stuff. Just because it's written in a book doesn't make it fact. See: Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 21, 2013)

ima said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



You're going to want to reread your Bible if you have no clue what i talking about.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 21, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > I sure wish the rapture would happen already and that your god would take all you loony mothafuckers away!
> ...



Only if their "works" fail to pass judgment. Your assumption that all who don't believe as you do will burn in eternal damnation gives one more lie to the myth of a "loving God".


----------



## blackcherry (Mar 22, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> You're going to want to reread your Bible if you have no clue what i talking about.




No evidence of you knowing what you are talking about . Your repeated drivel is just you having faith . 
Just like every inmate in a secure establishment for challenged people .
What is it that compels you to repeat things endlessly ? Incidentally , no sign of the Rapture . And that invented son of God has still not shown up as promised .


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 22, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



Unless your body is cremated, frozen, embalmed like a mummy or launched into outer space it will ultimately be "eaten by worms" irrespective of what you happen to believe while you are alive.


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Mar 22, 2013)

Once people start going hungry the revolt will begin.  Its just a matter time.


----------



## blackcherry (Mar 22, 2013)

LoudMcCloud said:


> Once people start going hungry the revolt will begin.  Its just a matter time.



What point do you imagine you are making?


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Mar 22, 2013)

The masses never do anything crazy until they start going hungry.


----------



## ima (Mar 22, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



I found a bible in my house once. Don't even know how it got there. So I threw it out. I'm not into fiction.


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 22, 2013)

blackcherry said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > You're going to want to reread your Bible if you have no clue what i talking about.
> ...



You're just one more proof that the Bible tells us the truth............

2 Peter 3

New International Version (NIV)
The Day of the Lord

3 Dear friends, this is now my second letter to you. I have written both of them as reminders to stimulate you to wholesome thinking. 2 I want you to recall the words spoken in the past by the holy prophets and the command given by our Lord and Savior through your apostles.

*3 Above all, you must understand that in the last days scoffers will come, scoffing and following their own evil desires. 4 They will say, Where is this coming he promised? Ever since our ancestors died, everything goes on as it has since the beginning of creation.*
2 Peter 3 NIV - The Day of the Lord - Dear friends, - Bible Gateway


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 22, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Our salvation is based on faith, not works.  I don't believe people left behind will burn, many of us who think we're good will be left behind.  That doesn't mean we won't go to heaven, it will mean we have more work to do in our lives.  We'll go through hell like everyone else in the meantime, but there's still hope.


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 22, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



But I (my soul) will not be in that body....No matter where it is.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 22, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



People have been scoffing at believers for 2000 years now. They will probably still be scoffing at them in another 2000 years. The scoffing won't change the believers and the believers won't change the scoffers.


----------



## Underhill (Mar 22, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > blackcherry said:
> ...



Actually, the numbers show scoffers gaining ground.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 22, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> I'm looting motherfuckas like crazy that day! Let's get that ball rollin!



Why wait?    Just show believers this thread and ask them for their stuff.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 22, 2013)

Underhill said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



That is true and can be attributed to a general enlightenment brought about by a greater access to education and information. The advent of printing press and the reformation managed to loosen the hegemony that the church had in the past. The internet is bringing about it's own reformation. That much is apparent in the events of the Arab Spring. Knowledge trumps mythology each and every time.


----------



## t_polkow (Mar 22, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2CezWts6oU]Oh, those crazy Pentecostals! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 22, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



According to Revelations the salvation of believers like yourself is based upon your faith. Those who don't share your beliefs will be judged on their "works". All who fail will spend eternity burning according to the infallible word of your "loving God".


----------



## nitroz (Mar 22, 2013)

Did it end yet?


----------



## Capstone (Mar 22, 2013)

nitroz said:


> Did it end yet?



Judging by the chirping crickets, ...maybe.


----------



## GISMYS (May 16, 2013)

I expect the rapture of all true believers anyday before the end of 2016,are you ready???? Or will you be left behind?? Your choice!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 16, 2013)

blackcherry said:


> LoudMcCloud said:
> 
> 
> > Once people start going hungry the revolt will begin.  Its just a matter time.
> ...



People are hungry now. The pubs are wanting to take $40mil from the children and elderly who get food stamps. 

Has "the" rapture happened yet?

I've said before, I see a car around town with the bumper sticker that reads, "comes the rapture, you can have the car". 

So, y'all that believe this stuff, have you donated all your worldly goods to those who need it? Why not? You'll be gone, raptured. Right? 

So why don't you quit your endless preaching and actually DO something "christian"?


----------



## GISMYS (May 16, 2013)

The ""big"" question=do you believe god's word or not? Do you hope to be left behind to be a slave to the anti-christ or die? Why?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 16, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> The ""big"" question=do you believe god's word or not? Do you hope to be left behind to be a slave to the anti-christ or die? Why?



More preaching. 

Oh well, its not like I would expect anything else.

Does using double "" mean something, you know, ""special""?


----------



## hobelim (May 16, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> I expect the rapture of all true believers anyday before the end of 2016,are you ready???? Or will you be left behind?? Your choice!!






After The Rapture Pet Care | If The Rapture Happened Right Now, What Would Happen To Your Pets?


----------



## dblack (May 17, 2013)

Speaking of mandatory insurance, do Christian drivers have to carry extra rapture protection on their automobile policies? I wouldn't be fair for the rest of us to get stuck with paying for the damages caused by all those unmanned cars careening about.


----------



## Politico (May 17, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> I expect the rapture of all true believers anyday before the end of 2016,are you ready???? Or will you be left behind?? Your choice!!



Keep on pushing that date back lol.


----------



## editec (May 17, 2013)

> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then???



Of course.

Who would not under that fantasy scenario?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 17, 2013)

hobelim said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > I expect the rapture of all true believers anyday before the end of 2016,are you ready???? Or will you be left behind?? Your choice!!
> ...



There is no end to how gullible these people are.


----------



## Capstone (May 17, 2013)

Two words: contingency plan.

If and when I found myself 'left behind', I'll simply refuse to take the mark, have my head lopped off, and I'll be golden.


----------



## hobelim (May 17, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...





Yes, but if you 'just believe' that you could float up into the sky at any minute to meet a make believe triune mangod in the clouds you too can 'be saved', lose your mind and become a gibbering idiot.

your choice!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 17, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> The rapture isnt Biblical. So Ill probably forget this post within five minutes.



Sure it is.

{ I Thessalonians 4:16-18



 "For the Lord himself will descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trumpet of God; and the dead in Christ will rise first.  Then we who are alive and remain shall be caught up in the air, and thus we shall always be with the Lord.  Therefore encourage each other with these words."}


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 17, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Again, since the Rapture isnt a biblical concept, waiting for it is pointess.
> 
> And God wont force people to come to Him. He gives us free will for a reason. I dont know why you would want to avoid making choices or being accounable to them.



Don't be silly my friend.

The rapture is central to Christian theology and is prominent in both the Old and New Testaments.

{Isaiah 26:19-21  "Your dead will live; their corpses will rise.  You who lie in the dust awake and shout for joy.  For your dew is as the dew of the dawn, And the earth will give birth to the departed spirits.  Come, my people, enter into your rooms, And close your doors behind you; Hide for a little while, Until indignation runs its course.  For behold, the Lord is about to come out from his place to punish the inhabitants of the earth for their iniquity; and the earth will reveal her bloodshed, and will no longer cover her slain."}

That it is clear from actual scripture that Paul taught the Church that THEY would be raptured is much of the reason I first rejected Christianity. What Paul taught did not come to pass.


----------



## hobelim (May 17, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > The rapture isnt Biblical. So Ill probably forget this post within five minutes.
> ...




When Jesus appeared the first time he said he came down from heaven but eveyone knows that he was born into a family.

If he appears a second time, why and how could he come down from heaven in any other way?


A careful reading of acts 1:9-11 shows that Jesus did not literally float up into the sky and since the men in white said he will return in the same way they saw him go, he will not float down from the sky.


----------



## hobelim (May 17, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Again, since the Rapture isnt a biblical concept, waiting for it is pointess.
> ...




Who can say? Everything is in how it is perceived.


Maybe you were one of those 'dead in Christ'  who are supposed to be the first to rise ???


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 17, 2013)

hobelim said:


> Who can say? Everything is in how it is perceived.
> 
> 
> Maybe you were one of those 'dead in Christ'  who are supposed to be the first to rise ???



Many things are unknown - but several things are known. We know that the tale Paul told his flock never came to pass. It won't come to pass 2000 years later - or ever.


----------



## hobelim (May 17, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> The ""big"" question=do you believe god's word or not? Do you hope to be left behind to be a slave to the anti-christ or die? Why?




Hey gismo, maybe the droves of people who are leaving superstitious churches like the one that screwed up your mind are the ones being taken and die hard believers in delusional BS like yourself are the ones who have been left behind to be tormented by the confusion of your delusions and hallucinations day and night forever and ever amen?

wouldn't that be funny?


----------



## hobelim (May 17, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > Who can say? Everything is in how it is perceived.
> ...




Of course you are right if the prophecy is seen through the lense of a literal interpretation.

My personal opinion is that Paul didin't know WTF he was talking about if he thought people would literally vanish into thin air or float up into the sky.


But Jesus did speak of one being taken and the other being left behind, which I'm sure is happening all the time.


I bet you seemed to vanish into thin air to those who you left behind in whatever church that once held you like a tomb......


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 17, 2013)

Questions: 

Is "rapture" synonymous with "end times"?

And, what exactly is supposed to happen with "rapture:?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 17, 2013)

hobelim said:


> Of course you are right if the prophecy is seen through the lense of a literal interpretation.
> 
> My personal opinion is that Paul didin't know WTF he was talking about if he thought people would literally vanish into thin air or float up into the sky.



I'm far more cynical.

When studied critically, Paul was not terribly different than Muhammad, Joseph Smith, David Koresh, and Jim Jones. Paul created a cult for the purpose of self-aggrandizement and to gain wealth. 

Saul of Tarsus was an educated man, and a Pharisee. He was clever and knew all the myths, both Gnostic and Messianic. Saul was a persecutor of heretics, but saw an opportunity. He changed his name and started a cult. He was good at the game. He gathered all the competing myths and wove them into a somewhat cohesive whole. The 12 Joshua figures were compiled into one consolidated "Jesus," with a smattering of Greek and Roman mythology to widen the appeal of the cult. 



> But Jesus did speak of one being taken and the other being left behind, which I'm sure is happening all the time.



The words of Jesus are from many sources. Some that were promoted by Paul, others by Constantine, yet others by later figures in the Church. I have found no evidence that an actual "Jesus" existed at all - not the wandering Jew with 12 disciples. There certainly was no Crucifixion during passover. No Jewish nor Roman documents mention such an event. The clumsy frauds in the writings of Josephus and Pliny the Younger only further the evidence that the whole thing is a fraud.



> I bet you seemed to vanish into thin air to those who you left behind in whatever church that once held you like a tomb......



Actually, I still have contact with many of them.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 17, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Questions:
> 
> Is "rapture" synonymous with "end times"?
> 
> And, what exactly is supposed to happen with "rapture:?



 Answer: No.

The rapture is the calling up of the church. There is a great deal of debate among churches as to WHEN the rapture occurs.  Most Protestants hold that it occurs just prior to the 7 year tribulation, when the Anti-Christ becomes global dictator. The Catholics hold that is occurs after the tribulation. ALL Christian churches teach that the rapture is coming. Some of the fringe cults such as Mormonism and Jehovah's Witnesses have fairly bizarre views. The JW's kept predicting the rapture in 1914, 1925, 1975. When it didn't happen, the JW's initially changed the date. But then got REALLY weird and decided the rapture already happened and we all just failed to notice. The Mormons reject the rapture because Joseph Smith found that it conflicted with his Masonic faith. Smith set out to rewrite the Bible to omit verses about the rapture, but never finished the job. The rewrite was later finished - but even the Mormons reject that version.

Does that answer your question?


----------



## GISMYS (May 17, 2013)

When millions of believers vanish (are raptured)do you really think the world will not know????


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 17, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> When millions of believers vanish (are raptured)do you really think the world will not know????



... and celebrate!! 

uncensored, I didn't want another damn sermon preached at me. Scanning that mess ... looks like its a non-answer. Thanks anyway.


----------



## amrchaos (May 17, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> When millions of believers vanish (are raptured)do you really think the world will not know????



God is not going to rapture any christians.

Christians provide the best comedy that God has seen in the last 2000 years!


----------



## hobelim (May 18, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you are right if the prophecy is seen through the lens of a literal interpretation.
> ...




From the story given it seems that Paul had a psychotic break with reality probably as a result of being guilt ridden from persecuting and killing Christians. An even more sinister scenario is that as such a rabid Christian persecuter Paul deliberately infiltrated inner Christians circles to usurp a place of authority only to put his own perverse homophobic and misogynistic pharisaic teachings in the mouth of Jesus mingled with a claim of divinity to obscure what Jesus actually taught and insure that the Jewish people would never accept Jesus as the messiah., 






Uncensored2008 said:


> The words of Jesus are from many sources. Some that were promoted by Paul, others by Constantine, yet others by later figures in the Church. I have found no evidence that an actual "Jesus" existed at all - not the wandering Jew with 12 disciples. There certainly was no Crucifixion during passover. No Jewish nor Roman documents mention such an event. The clumsy frauds in the writings of Josephus and Pliny the Younger only further the evidence that the whole thing is a fraud.




There is as much if not more evidence that Jesus existed as there is that Homer existed and no reputable scholar disputes either ones existence.

The fact is that the four gospels do exist and are the basis for what people profess to believe or not believe about Jesus. Whether Jesus existed or not anyone can look to the scriptures cited to support the belief that Jesus is God and see that those very same verses do no such thing.

If there is a fraud involved is is perpetuated by the people who claim to know what Jesus meant by the things he said according to scripture. Exposing that fraud is as simple as learning what the truth conveyed is, even if its all just a fairy tale loosely based on an actual historical figure or the figment of some creative writers imagination.





> I bet you seemed to vanish into thin air to those who you left behind in whatever church that once held you like a tomb......





Uncensored2008 said:


> Actually, I still have contact with many of them.





Sure, like a breeze blowing through a tomb that they don't know where it is coming from or where its going.

Just a surely as you couldn't remain in that tomb, they can't leave..... or they would have..


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (May 18, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> The rapture isnt Biblical. So Ill probably forget this post within five minutes.



How do you figure it's not biblical?  It's plainly spelled out twice in scripture.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 19, 2013)

M.D. Rawlings said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > The rapture isnt Biblical. So Ill probably forget this post within five minutes.
> ...



Really?  Look up Cotton Mather and the Rapture sometime.

Got news for you.........................the rapture isn't referred to in the Bible.


----------



## emilynghiem (May 19, 2013)

GISMYS said:


> I expect the rapture of all true believers anyday before the end of 2016,are you ready???? Or will you be left behind?? Your choice!!



Actually I know people who have already been called completely and fully into the Kingdom of God through Christ, and are waiting for everyone else to forgive to the same level so we can all live in the same world.

There are many already living in this higher spiritual level among us, while other people are figuring it out there is a better way to live.


----------



## emilynghiem (May 19, 2013)

hobelim said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...



Believing in Jesus existing and/or returning
is like believing in Justice and/or the coming of Justice for all people worldwide.

So yes it is figurative the concept of being caught up in the clouds ie "on a higher level"
or Jesus coming through the clouds. it is the change of mass perception,
the cloudedness blocking our vision and judgment, so when these clouds
are parted, then we can see the light of justice and it is about peace
for all people, it is not about retribution as we think of justice in material terms.


----------



## emilynghiem (May 19, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> M.D. Rawlings said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Not literally, but neither is the Holy Trinity in the Bible by that term,
though the Father/Son/HolySpirit are mentioned by name.

There are references in the Bible to
Jesus coming like a thief in the night
so we are either prepared or we are taken by surprise.

and there are references to the end days in the
Revelations though these are in symbolic visions and not literal.

The Muslims believe in the Rapture.

The Revelations say that the sons and daughters will prophecy
and mysteries will be revealed. So even if the details are not
given specifically, toward the end times, others with spiritual
gifts of vision and interpretation will explain the spiritual process
so truth and justice is established which is the spirit of God and Jesus.

First the spirit of truth will be established, this will establish
justice and God's truth will be established through people joined
in the spirit of justice which is being joined in Christ Jesus.

The Holy Spirit will be received in teh form of spiritual healing,
comfort harmony and peace that restores relations and humanity.

So there will be no mistaking these things as coming from the
one God who can unify all humanity. Only God can do that through
Christ jesus, so when we see people repenting, forgiving and making
peace with one another it is clear that is a gift and calling from God.

every eye shall see, ear shall hear, heart shall receive
every tongue shall confess and mind shall understand.

only jesus can reconcile man with man and man with God
as the one mediator, as the spirit of Restorative Justice
which overcomes all ill all evil all fear
with love of justice love of truth love of humanity.

All shall receive and be joined as one in the Kingdom of God
as peace on earth as it is in heaven. choosing forgiveness
by divine grace will bring this about with each person,
each relationship, and then whole communities, nations and the world.


----------



## Capstone (May 19, 2013)

emilynghiem said:


> [. . .]So yes it is figurative the concept of being caught up in the clouds ie "on a higher level" ...



Kind of like "pie in the sky"?


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 19, 2013)

emilynghiem said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > M.D. Rawlings said:
> ...



Really?  You're gonna go with Islam rather than Christianity or Judaism?

Keep going along that path.................you may learn something.................possibly an error in your ways.


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes!!! Rapture (catching up) anyday now, all the signs jesus and god's word names are here today. Are you ready?


----------



## theword (Jan 16, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



Nowhere in the prophecies does it say to put our faith in a man named Jesus to be saved. Our Creator already saved His people before any visible earth existed within His mind. That's why us saints were put in this world to testify to His salvation for ALL His people named Israel, which is only a symbolic name in these following prophecies. 

Jeremiah 3
14: Return, *O faithless children, says the LORD; for I am your master; I will take you, one from a city and two from a family, and I will bring you to Zion*. 
15: "`And I will give you shepherds after my own heart, who will feed you with knowledge and understanding. 
16: And when you have multiplied and increased in the land, in those days, says the LORD, they shall no more say, "The ark of the covenant of the LORD." It shall not come to mind, or be remembered, or missed; it shall not be made again. 
17: At that time Jerusalem shall be called the throne of the LORD, and *all nations shall gather to it, to the presence of the LORD in Jerusalem, and they shall no more stubbornly follow their own evil heart*. 

Ezekiel 39:
21: "And I will set my glory among the nations; and all the nations shall see my judgment which I have executed, and my hand which I have laid on them. 
22: *The house of Israel shall know that I am the LORD their God, from that day forward*. 
23: And *the nations shall know that the house of Israel went into captivity for their iniquity, because they dealt so treacherously with me that I hid my face from them and gave them into the hand of their adversaries, and they all fell by the sword*. 
24: I dealt with them according to their uncleanness and their transgressions, and hid my face from them. 
25: "Therefore thus says the Lord GOD: Now *I will restore the fortunes of Jacob, and have mercy upon the whole house of Israel; and I will be jealous for my holy name*. 
26: *They shall forget their shame, and all the treachery they have practiced against me, when they dwell securely in their land with none to make them afraid*, 

Ezekiel 37
21: then say to them, Thus says the Lord GOD: Behold, *I will take the people of Israel from the nations among which they have gone, and will gather them from all sides, and bring them to their own land*; 
22: and *I will make them one nation in the land, upon the mountains of Israell; and one king shall be king over them all; and they shall be no longer two nations, and no longer divided into two kingdoms*. 
23: *They shall not defile themselves any more with their idols and their detestable things, or with any of their transgressions; but I will save them from all the backslidings in which they have sinned, and will cleanse them; and they shall be my people, and I will be their God*. 
24: "My servant David shall be king over them; and *they shall all have one shepherd. They shall follow my ordinances and be careful to observe my statutes*. 
25: They shall dwell in the land where your fathers dwelt that I gave to my servant Jacob; they and their children and their children's children shall dwell there for ever; and David my servant shall be their prince for ever. 
26: *I will make a covenant of peace with them; it shall be an everlasting covenant with them; and I will bless them and multiply them, and will set my sanctuary in the midst of them for evermore*. 
27: *My dwelling place shall be with them; and I will be their God, and they shall be my people*. 
28: *Then the nations will know that I the LORD sanctify Israel, when my sanctuary is in the midst of them for evermore*." 

Be patient and wait until the death of your flesh. Then your spirit in Me will be freed to go live in Paradise in your new flesh that will never be used to deceive you again.


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 16, 2014)

John 14:6

6 Jesus answered, &#8220;I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 16, 2014)

GOD'S WORD SAYS==Acts 4:12

Neither is there salvation in any other: for there is none other name under heaven given among men, whereby we must be saved.


----------



## Politico (Jan 16, 2014)

Damnit we're still here?


----------



## Vox (Jan 16, 2014)

There is not going to be any rapture. Relax.


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 16, 2014)

You will believe god's word or satan's lies!!!!


----------



## Vox (Jan 16, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> You will believe god's word or satan's lies!!!!



there is no God's words about any raptures.

relax.


----------



## Vox (Jan 16, 2014)

Politico said:


> Damnit we're still here?



we were apparently left behind


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 16, 2014)

Vox said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > You will believe god's word or satan's lies!!!!
> ...



That is a double negative which means there is a rapture.


----------



## theword (Jan 16, 2014)

As the flesh perishes, the breath of life ( our spirit ) is stopped by our Creator to move that flesh that we used in this world. God will breath life into our new flesh as we awaken in Paradise ( New Earth ) and live with new information ( New Heaven ).


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 16, 2014)

THE CATCHING UP "IS" THE RAPTURE!!!! TRY TO THINK AND UNDERSTAND!==16 For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. 17 Then we who are alive and remain will be """caught up"""(RAPTURED) together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air, and so we shall always be with the Lord. 18 Therefore comfort one another with these words. I THESSALIOANS 4:16-18


----------



## theword (Jan 16, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> THE CATCHING UP "IS" THE RAPTURE!!!! TRY TO THINK AND UNDERSTAND!==16 For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. 17 Then we who are alive and remain will be """caught up"""(RAPTURED) together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air, and so we shall always be with the Lord. 18 Therefore comfort one another with these words. I THESSALIOANS 4:16-18



I'm sorry that God hasn't given you His interpretation of what's going to happen in the future. But at least you made an attempt as many antichrists have done before you.


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 17, 2014)

WHO BUT ANTI-CHRIST AND PHARISEE TYPES WOULD TRY TO DENY THE TRUTH OF GOD"S INSPIRED (GOD BREATHED) ETERNAL  WORD??==THE CATCHING UP "IS" THE RAPTURE!!!! TRY TO THINK AND UNDERSTAND!==16 For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. 17 Then we who are alive and remain will be """caught up"""(RAPTURED) together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air, and so we shall always be with the Lord. 18 Therefore comfort one another with these words. I THESSALIOANS 4:16-18


----------



## Vox (Jan 17, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



no, there is not.

and there is no rupture.


----------



## Vox (Jan 17, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> WHO BUT ANTI-CHRIST AND PHARISEE TYPES WOULD TRY TO DENY THE TRUTH OF GOD"S INSPIRED (GOD BREATHED) ETERNAL  WORD??==THE CATCHING UP "IS" THE RAPTURE!!!! TRY TO THINK AND UNDERSTAND!==16 For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. 17 Then we who are alive and remain will be """caught up"""(RAPTURED) together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air, and so we shall always be with the Lord. 18 Therefore comfort one another with these words. I THESSALIOANS 4:16-18



there is no rapture.

Second Coming and Final Judgement is not rapture. That fantasy of the last 150+ years needs to be left behind


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes!!!  The rapture is not the same as the second coming!  Way to go!!! The rapture is seven years before the return of jesus to earth to destroy all evil and  set up his kingdom on earth. Jesus says,"pray that you be counted weorthy to escape the years of the great tribulation =his judgments on a evil god rejecting sin loving world".


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 17, 2014)

Vox said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > WHO BUT ANTI-CHRIST AND PHARISEE TYPES WOULD TRY TO DENY THE TRUTH OF GOD"S INSPIRED (GOD BREATHED) ETERNAL  WORD??==THE CATCHING UP "IS" THE RAPTURE!!!! TRY TO THINK AND UNDERSTAND!==16 For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. 17 Then we who are alive and remain will be """caught up"""(RAPTURED) together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air, and so we shall always be with the Lord. 18 Therefore comfort one another with these words. I THESSALIOANS 4:16-18
> ...



Some of us believe there is a rapture.  The word rapture is in the Latin vulgate and is translated "caught up".  The flood was a type of rapture.  People like Elisha have been taken away in a fiery chariot.  Noah wasn't judged with the rest of the wicked.  Lot wasn't judged with the wicked.  The Moses and the Israelites were spared and the Egyptians were not.

2 Kings 2 - Elijah Taken Up to Heaven - When the - Bible Gateway


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 18, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Yes!!!  The rapture is not the same as the second coming!  Way to go!!! The rapture is seven years before the return of jesus to earth to destroy all evil and  set up his kingdom on earth. Jesus says,"pray that you be counted weorthy to escape the years of the great tribulation =his judgments on a evil god rejecting sin loving world".



Tell ya what.............if you believe that the rapture is real, spend a bit of time on the internet and Google "Cotton Mathers" and the rapture.

Got news for you................it's a pretty recent invention.

And.....................fwiw..........................why decide to spend time being a pussy that gets taken up into the air to watch all the other souls be persecuted, when you could be one of the souls helping those who are persecuted find God?

Me?  Leave me behind.................I like to fight, and I'm pretty sure that if I decided to stay on Earth and help others find salvation, God would appreciate that more than if I decided to flee.


----------



## Vox (Jan 18, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



I know some do. Some also do believe in millennium and so forth - which is a form of idolatry, btw.
However the belief is a relatively new invention (XIX century ) and has absolutely no foundation in the Bible.

Especially in the New Testament and the words of Our Lord Himself.
NOTHING supersedes His words.


----------



## Vox (Jan 18, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Yes!!!  The rapture is not the same as the second coming!  Way to go!!! The rapture is seven years before the return of jesus to earth to destroy all evil and  set up his kingdom on earth. Jesus says,"pray that you be counted weorthy to escape the years of the great tribulation =his judgments on a evil god rejecting sin loving world".



There is NO rapture and there is not kingdom on earth.

When Jesus will come the Second time there is not going to be any 7 years or any fighting.

Didi you even know what HE HIMSELF said about the End Times?


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 18, 2014)

You religious types are scarry stupid.


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes!!!  The rapture is the answer to the prayer god's word says believers are to pray," pray that you be counted worthy to escape the wrath of god"=the great tribulation.


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 18, 2014)

The RETURN of Christ to earth to destroy all evil and to set up his kingdom here!!

11 And I saw heaven opened, and behold, a white horse, and He who sat on it is called Faithful and True, and in righteousness He judges and wages war. 12 His eyes are a flame of fire, and on His head are many diadems; and He has a name written on Him which no one knows except Himself. 13 He is clothed with a robe dipped in blood, and His name is called The Word of God. 14 And the armies which are in heaven, clothed in fine linen, white and clean, were following Him on white horses. 15 From His mouth comes a sharp sword, so that with it He may strike down the nations, and He will rule them with a rod of iron; and He treads the wine press of the fierce wrath of God, the Almighty. 16 And on His robe and on His thigh He has a name written, KING OF KINGS, AND LORD OF LORDS.

17 Then I saw an angel standing in the sun, and he cried out with a loud voice, saying to all the birds which fly in midheaven, Come, assemble for the great supper of God, 18 so that you may eat the flesh of kings and the flesh of commanders and the flesh of mighty men and the flesh of horses and of those who sit on them and the flesh of all men, both free men and slaves, and small and great.

19 And I saw the beast and the kings of the earth and their armies assembled to make war against Him who sat on the horse and against His army.

Doom of the Beast and False Prophet

20 And the beast was seized, and with him the false prophet who performed the signs in his presence, by which he deceived those who had received the mark of the beast and those who worshiped his image; these two were thrown alive into the lake of fire which burns with brimstone. 21 And the rest were killed with the sword which came from the mouth of Him who sat on the horse, and all the birds were filled with their flesh.
revelation 19:11-21


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jan 18, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> You religious types are scarry stupid.



Scarry, Hugz?

Keloid, perhaps?


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 18, 2014)

Vox said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Yes it does have foundation in the Bible.  Catholics and Eastern Orthodox don't follow the Bible, I will remind you.


----------



## Vox (Jan 18, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



I was talking about the word of Jesus Christ HIMSELF, not interpretation of the Revelation 20 or Daniel. HIS words supersede ANYTHING else. period.

NEVER did HE, Himself predict any raptures, millennial kingdoms and all other doomsday predictions a lot of protestants ( but not all of them) are more obsessed and interested in than the words of Our Lord Himself.


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 18, 2014)

Vox said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



I disagree.



> Catholic Church no longer swears by truth of the Bible
> 
> By Ruth Gledhill, Religion Correspondent
> THE hierarchy of the Roman Catholic Church has published a teaching document instructing the faithful that some parts of the Bible are not actually true.



Catholic Church no longer swears by truth of the Bible | Suze Blog

The actual article can be found on the Time's Online which is now a pay site.

https://login.thetimes.co.uk/?gotoUrl=http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/news/world/europe/

The rest of the internet has figured out the news story except pewbies.

Catholic Church no longer swears by truth of the Bible - Catholic Answers Forums


----------



## Vox (Jan 18, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



Then you have never read the New Testament.

your "beliefs" BTW is a form of idolatry, where you value your own INTERPRETATION of the words of other human beings, not the Lord's ones, more, than what He said Himself.

and spare me your hatred of Catholic or Orthodox Church.

neither one nor the Church fathers EVER considered the Old Testament more than a symbolic language.
and obviously enough the revelation is a description of the early Church persecution with some additional symbolism, but not a literal description of what yeat to come.

What is yet to come is described by Jesus Christ Himself

Matthew 24 ( and Mark and Luke) on what is going to happen.
Part of it already happened in the First century.

The Final Judgement and the Second Coming are yet to come


That is it. Nothing more.


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 18, 2014)

Vox said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Vox,

I love everybody in the whole wide world including Catholics.

The Catholics forbid people to read the Bible for almost 1500 years.

Preterism is a lie.

Chuck


----------



## Vox (Jan 18, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



stop lying.

you hate Catholics and by proxy the Orthodox and you spread the lies about them so you feel justified in your hatred.

Partial preterism is what the Church Fathers professed and I do trust those much more than some XIX or XVI century loons which declared that they know it better for their personal benefit, to start with.

You can believe whatever you want - i, personally, do not care.
Just do not pretend it is the only possible way.
and the rapture is simply laughable.
as is the LITERAL reading of the Bible and interpretation as you personally feel like it.

they do not.


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 18, 2014)

Vox said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



What Bible did they have for 1500 years that they could read if that was a lie?
Why have 400 priests been defrocked?

APNewsBreak: Pope Defrocked 400 Priests in 2 Years - ABC News

Why would anyone look to the RCC in guidance of faith and morals when the Catholic church has a worldwide problem in this area?


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 18, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



Nonsense...  The futuristic concepts of Revelation is a recent construct from the Darbyites and the Brethern.


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 18, 2014)

So you try to deny the truth of god's holy inspired(god breathed) word???  ==not smart!!! Think!


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 18, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



The ancient manuscripts had this teaching and weren't translated by the Catholic church for 1500 years because they witheld the truth for 1500 years.  The ancient manuscripts predate Darby and the Brethren.


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 18, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> So you try to deny the truth of god's holy inspired(god breathed) word???  ==not smart!!! Think!



Study some first century history and the symbolism that the seven churches understood very well.


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 18, 2014)

Why not study ""all"" the word of god so you can have knowledge of what god has to say to mankind!!!


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 18, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > So you try to deny the truth of god's holy inspired(god breathed) word???  ==not smart!!! Think!
> ...



Does that mean you have been to Bible college?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 18, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> So you try to deny the truth of god's holy inspired(god breathed) word???  ==not smart!!! Think!



some people dont know the truth of it. Do you really think God is going to hold those who don't know the Bible is true to the same standard as those who know it's true and pretend to be holy while ignoring what it says?

Also, one can disagree with your interpretation of the Word of God without disagreeing with the Word of God.


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 18, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



LOLOL.. no my education is far better than that.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 18, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Why not study ""all"" the word of god so you can have knowledge of what god has to say to mankind!!!



Because many foolishly believe the Bible is all God has had to say to mankind and all he will say to mankind and refuse to listen to anything else God has to say.


----------



## The Professor (Jan 18, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > So you try to deny the truth of god's holy inspired(god breathed) word???  ==not smart!!! Think!
> ...



I agree with you, and I will submit my response in two parts:

*First:*

I have studied the Bible for over 60 years and I find it to be somewhat confusing, so much so that  Christians themselves passionately disagree on what the Bible says.   Some Christians believe that justification is by faith alone and that good works are irrelevant; however, other Christians believe that salvation is through works, and faith without works is dead.  Some Christians believe in the doctrine of "once saved always saved" whereby one cannot lose salvation after accepting Christ; however, other Christians believe that those who continue in sin after knowing of Christ are to be treated as an infidel or worse.   Some Christians believe in a pre-tribulation rapture but others say the Book of Revelation precludes such an event.  

Further, some Christians believe that Jesus is merely the Son of God, the Father being greater than the Son; however others believe that He is a co-equal part of a Divine Trinity,  while still others believe He is God Himself.  Some Christians believe that hell is a place where non-believers suffer eternal torment in burning flames; however, other Christians believe the  souls of those of those who did not accept Christ  are killed in the fire, while still others proclaim hell is not a place of cruel punishment but rather a place where non-believers are permanently separated from the presence God. There are many other theological disputes among Christians, yet all parties to such disputes point to verses in the Bible to prove their point.   One thing is certain: although Christians hold different and contradictory beliefs, they are equally sincere in their own beliefs.   Disagreements on various theological points does not make anyone either a stronger or weaker Christian than the rest.       

*SECOND:*

I have always maintained that if there is a judging God, He will not judge us by what we believe but rather how we live our lives  in accordance with those beliefs.  I am convinced that is what a fair and just God would do.   The Bible provides different punishment for those who sin in ignorance and those who sin deliberately.   A person who sinned in ignorance was simply required to bring a sin offering to the priest once the nature of his sin become known.  However, those who sinned knowingly and defiantly were not forgiven with a sin offering; instead, they had to bear the full consequences for their iniquity.  The following  passages are from the KJV:

And if any one of the common people sin through ignorance, while he doeth somewhat against any of the commandments of the LORD concerning things which ought not to be done, and be guilty; Or if his sin, which he hath sinned, come to his knowledge: then he shall bring his offering, a kid of the goats, a female without blemish, for his sin which he hath sinned. .And he shall take away all the fat thereof, as the fat of the lamb is taken away from the sacrifice of the peace offerings; and the priest shall burn them upon the altar, according to the offerings made by fire unto the LORD: and the priest shall make an atonement for his sin that he hath committed, and it shall be forgiven him" (Leviticus 4:27, 28, 35).

And if any soul sin through ignorance, then he shall bring a she goat of the first year for a sin offering. And the priest shall make an atonement for the soul that sinneth ignorantly, when he sinneth by ignorance before the LORD, to make an atonement for him; and it shall be forgiven him.   Ye shall have one law for him that sinneth through ignorance, both for him that is born among the children of Israel, and for the stranger that sojourneth among them.   But the soul that doeth ought presumptuously [knowingly  and defiantly], whether he be born in the land, or a stranger, the same reproacheth the LORD; and that soul shall be cut off from among his people.   Because he hath despised the word of the LORD, and hath broken his commandment, that soul shall utterly be cut off; his iniquity shall be upon him (Numbers 15:27-31,  explanatory insertion my own).

However, there is an even better example of God's tolerance of  sins committed in ignorance.     The greatest sin of all would certainly be the brutal murder of the very innocent Son of God.    Yet, those who crucified Christ  were forgiven  because they were unaware of what they were doing.  According to the Bible, Jesus Himself absolved them of any wrongdoing:

 And when they were come to the place, which is called Calvary, there they crucified him, and the malefactors, one on the right hand, and the other on the left.   Then said Jesus, *Father, forgive them; for they know not what they do*. And they parted his raiment, and cast lots (Luke 23:33-34, highlights my own).

Of course, all of this is just my own humble opinion.


----------



## Vox (Jan 18, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



the same they have now and had all 2000 years.

where do you get these conspiracy idiocy about forbidding to read the Bible?

Looks like it is YOU who have not read it. as I proved you with the reference to the New Testament.

and you clearly lose the dispute as you reference to the pedophile scandals.
BTW the pedophile priests are in  your Protestant churches as well - and absolutely not less than anywhere else. maybe even more as nobody is being defrocked and some denominations are even making openly gay men their priests.

So take a log form your own eye first


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 18, 2014)

Vox said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



What Bible did the Catholics read?  There wasn't one because it wasn't translated.

We have Wycliffe's Bible in 1382 and we have the Catholic DOUAY-Rheims Bible in 1582. That is a difference of 200 years and I think the Catholics were forced to print it to compete.  If you know your history and if it isn't a lie then show me a Catholic Bible translated for the masses before that because there wasn't one. 

The Bible was one of the first textbooks in American schools so that people could read the Bible.


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 18, 2014)

Vox said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm going to church in the morning.  It would be pretty awesome if the rapture happened during church service.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 18, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



Ok, you posted this thread about the rapture coming "any day now" almost a year ago.

Anything on the radar?


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 18, 2014)

GREAT VIDEO ON BIBLE PROPHECY!!!===http://www.thegospel.com/clients/jvim-jack-van-impe-ministries/mediaplayer.asp?ID=364&vID=133


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 18, 2014)

I hope I'm hugging my dog when it happens.  I'd like to take him with me.


----------



## The Professor (Jan 18, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm going to church in the morning.  It would be pretty awesome if the rapture happened during church service.



If it happens to you, great.   The very idea that it might happen then should be enough to make you feel exalted.

Just don't be shocked if one or two members of the congregation don't get raptured with you (it's that Matthew 7:21-26 thingy).

Have a wonderful Sunday service and a joyful day.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 18, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



We don't know the hour, but the peace treaty with Israel will start the whole thing in motion. 
And we are bound and determined to make them give God's land away.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 18, 2014)

Actually the rapture has already happened. It was last Friday, but nobody noticed because only three people disappeared.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 18, 2014)

*Rapture anyday now!*

So Christ onna Cracker... Rapture already !!!


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 18, 2014)

WHY BE LEFT BEHIND ON THE VERY NEAR RAPTURE DAY?  WHY NOT BE CAUGHT UP WITH BELIEVERS? CHOOSE TO BELIEVE,ACCEPT JESUS AS YOUR LORD AND SAVIOR,CONFESS AND REPENT OF YOUR SIN AND GOD WILL FORGIVE YOU AND CLEANSE YOU AND YOU JOIN THE ETERNAL FAMILY OF GOD. THERE IS NOP DOWNSIDE TO LIVING LIFE AS A son OF ALMIGHTY GOD!!! PTL.


----------



## theword (Jan 18, 2014)

Only the invisible spirit ( breath of life ) will be raptured after a man's flesh perishes. 

Genesis 2
7: then the LORD *God formed man of dust from the ground*, and breathed into his nostrils *the breath of life*; and *man became a living being*. 


John 6
63: It is the spirit that gives life, *the flesh is of no avail*; the words that I have spoken to you are spirit and life. 

Job 33
4: The spirit of God has made me, and *the breath of the Almighty gives me life*. 
5: Answer me, if you can; set your words in order before me; take your stand. 
6: Behold, I am toward God as you are;* I too was formed from a piece of clay.* 


I Corinthians 5
5: you are to deliver this man to Satan for *the destruction of the flesh*, that *his spirit may be saved in the day of the Lord *Jesus.

Titus 2:11
11: For the grace of God has appeared for the salvation of *all men*,


----------



## Capstone (Jan 18, 2014)

Just finished listening to Josh Reeves' reading with commentary of Sitchin's _The Lost Book of Enki_ (Check it out on YouTube if you guys haven't already. JR 's commentary is the right mix of funny and good, in my opinion.), but oddly enough, it brought to mind the relatively young doctrine of the rapture. It's been fairly well established that the Abrahamic faiths (and others) have roots in the ancient Sumerian culture/mythos, so maybe a sort of _rapture_ of 'preferred stock' has been planned by the Anunnaki to coincide with Nibiru's next perihelion?!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 18, 2014)

The Professor said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



I agree. I think this is precisely why we should open up the channels of communication with the Lord and learn directly from Him. The Spirit will help us to see eye to eye.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 18, 2014)

Vox said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



What conspiracy? The Bible was considered so sacred that translating it into the vulgate tongues were forbidden. People were put to death for translating the Bible into the common languages of Europe. So yes, people were forbidding the Bible from being read  by the average person.

This is hardly a conspiracy theory. It's recorded history.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 18, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> WHY BE LEFT BEHIND ON THE VERY NEAR RAPTURE DAY?  WHY NOT BE CAUGHT UP WITH BELIEVERS? CHOOSE TO BELIEVE,ACCEPT JESUS AS YOUR LORD AND SAVIOR,CONFESS AND REPENT OF YOUR SIN AND GOD WILL FORGIVE YOU AND CLEANSE YOU AND YOU JOIN THE ETERNAL FAMILY OF GOD. THERE IS NOP DOWNSIDE TO LIVING LIFE AS A son OF ALMIGHTY GOD!!! PTL.



No need to worry about being left behind. There is no rapture as is commonly taught among certain protestants.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 19, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



When the Rapture Comes, can I have your car?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 19, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > WHY BE LEFT BEHIND ON THE VERY NEAR RAPTURE DAY?  WHY NOT BE CAUGHT UP WITH BELIEVERS? CHOOSE TO BELIEVE,ACCEPT JESUS AS YOUR LORD AND SAVIOR,CONFESS AND REPENT OF YOUR SIN AND GOD WILL FORGIVE YOU AND CLEANSE YOU AND YOU JOIN THE ETERNAL FAMILY OF GOD. THERE IS NOP DOWNSIDE TO LIVING LIFE AS A son OF ALMIGHTY GOD!!! PTL.
> ...



Says the guy who thinks he's wearing magic underpants and that he's going to rule a planet when he dies.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 19, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



Every generation has convinced itself their's is the generation that'll see the rapture. And so far, every generation has been wrong. Wanna plan for it go ahead, just be aware it's your own ego and ignorance convincing you of it's impending arrival, not anything Scriptural.


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 19, 2014)

Vox said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...





> William Tyndale (sometimes spelled Tynsdale, Tindall, Tindill, Tyndall; c. 14941536) was an English scholar who became a leading figure in Protestant reform in the years leading up to his execution. He is well known for his translation of the Bible into English. He was influenced by the work of Desiderius Erasmus, who made the Greek New Testament available in Europe, and by Martin Luther.[1] While a number of partial and incomplete translations had been made from the seventh century onward, the grass-roots spread of
> 
> 
> 
> ...



William Tyndale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Look at the quote :  "Wycliffe's Bible resulted in a death sentence for any unlicensed possession of Scripture in English."

2nd, You can't find 400 Protestants Pastors in the news for hurting children but you can find them in the news from the Catholic church.

3rd, You have a low temperance for truth.  You wrote: "You can believe whatever you want - i, personally, do not care."

4) Your attacks on me are made up.  You make up your own evidence.

5) You have no evidence but persecute me: "So take a log form your own eye first "

Funny how you don't have evidence, you make it up and slander me.  If you did that in college, the teachers would try to help you but you couldn't go very far without failing because you have unsupported beliefs.  You might want to try reading a book that isn't fiction.

If you want to debate me, you better have some sources because your beliefs are made up.


----------



## Vox (Jan 19, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



LOL

the same you protestants read until you decided to change it to fit your agenda


----------



## Vox (Jan 19, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...





are you retarded?
or you consider people did not learn Latin or Greek? Or it can not be read?

What does have translation has to do with your claim that Catholics are FORBIDDEN to read the Bible?


----------



## Destroyer2 (Jan 19, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



Are you kidding?

A world without believers? Sign me up!


----------



## Destroyer2 (Jan 19, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Why are you mocking the rapture?



Because the whole concept of a Rapture combined with a benevolent God is beyond silly.


----------



## Destroyer2 (Jan 19, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> GOD gave man freewill GODwill not force anyone to accept HIS love and forgivness you are free to reject GOD and thereby choose hell! your choice.but you can't then turn and try to  blame GOD for your poor choice and love of sin.



Well why did he give us free will if he wanted us to believe in him?

He could've always given us the _illusion_ of free will and had it so that everyone unquestioningly believed in him.

But he didn't.

Why is that?


----------



## hobelim (Jan 19, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...




LOL.. a couple of years ago , Lord Gism, son of the almighty yet edible triune mangod, The Prince of Pretense, was telling people to buy gold at 1900 because the world was going to end ANY MINUTE.

Jesus would be very upset at the condition of gisms portfolio if he returned today, but I'm sure that Gism is still praying harder than ever to vanish into thin air..


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 19, 2014)

Vox said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



The only people who learned latin or greek were connected to the monestaries because they were the center of learning and they wouldn't permit outsiders knowing the truth and that is why they were burning the Bible.

If the Bible was read then why wasn't it translated?

A war was fought between Protestants and Catholics over control.  That is why the Catholics didn't want people to read the Bible.  The Bible says that believers are a kingdom of priests and the Catholics would have no control over papal states if we decided our own salvation.  The Pope has no more papal states under his control so that is why he had to form the Vatican because he needed control over something.

You don't know history.  You don't have any references to prove your points.  But you want to call me retarted so anyone can call someone names but you don't have any facts to support it.  I 'm sorry you feel so powerless without facts to call me retarted.


----------



## hobelim (Jan 19, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...





Oh yeah? How do you explain the dwindling church attendance in America unless the believers who vanished are being taken up? Isn't it written in scripture that during what has come to be known as the rapture the Christian dead will be the first to rise?


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 19, 2014)

Vox said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



And what Bible was that?  You don't know.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 19, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



We don't know when. No one does, only God knows the exact time, day and year.
We don't know the time, the day or the year, but when we see all of the prophesy's being fulfilled like they are now, that is what tells us.

Biblical Signs of the last days - just a partial list 

Bible taught to the whole world. (Matthew 24:14)
Re-establishment of Israel in May 14th 1948.  (Isaiah 66:7-8)
Reclamation of the land of Israel.  (Ezekiel 36:34-35)
Revival of Biblical Hebrew.  (Zephaniah 3:9; Jeremiah 31:23)  After centuries of slumber where it was strictly a liturgical and written language, Hebrew was literally reborn nearly a century ago in its original birthplace. Eliezar Ben Yehuda led the rebirth of Hebrew as a spoken language.
The opening up of the Bible and the understanding of Bible prophecy.  (Daniel 12:8-9)  Understanding of Daniel is very important. Only the people living in end times now understands Daniel.
Re-gathering of the Jews.  (Isaiah 11:10-12)
Re-occupation of Jerusalem.  (Luke 21:24)
Resurgence of the Israeli military.  (Zechariah 12:6)
Re-focusing of world politics on Israel.  (Zechariah 12:3)
Arab threat to Israel.  (Ezekiel 35 and 36)
Increasing instability of nature. Weather patterns are changing rapidly.  (Matthew 24:7 & Luke 21:11)
Increasing lawlessness and violence.  (Matthew 24:12)
Increasing immorality.  (Matthew 24:37)
Increasing materialism.  (2 Timothy 3:2)
Increasing Hedonism-pleasure.  (2 Timothy 3:4)
Increasing influence of Humanism.  (2 Timothy 3:2)
Depraved entertainment.  (2 Timothy 3:4)
Calling evil good and good evil.  (2 Timothy 3:3 & Isaiah 5:20)
Increasing use of drugs.  (2 Timothy 3:3)
Increasing blasphemy.  (2 Timothy 3:2)
Increasing paganism. (Wicca etc.)  (2 Timothy 3:1-4)
Increasing despair.  (2 Timothy 3:1)
Signs in the heavens (solar system changes).  (Luke 21:11,25)
Increasing knowledge, internet etc.  (Daniel 12:4)
Computer technology.  (Revelation 13:7)
Increasing travel.  (Daniel 12:4)
The explosion of cults.  (Matthew 24:11)
Increasing occultism.  (1 Timothy 4:1)
The proliferation of false christs.  (Matthew 24:5)
Increasing attacks on Jesus the Bible and Christianity.  (Romans 1:18-19)
Increasing persecution of Christians particularly in the east and middle east.  (Matthew 24:9)
Wars and rumors of wars.  (Matthew 24:6)
Weapons of mass destruction.  (Luke 21:26)
Increasing famine.  (Luke 21:11)
Increasing pestilence and new diseases.  (Luke 21:11)
Television.  (Revelation 11:8-9)
Satellite technology.  (Revelation 11:8-9)
Unification of Europe.  (Daniel 2 & 7)
Far Eastern military powers or Kings of the East.  (Revelation 9:16 & 16:12)
Movement toward world government and one world monetary system.  (Daniel 7:23-26)
Move towards a cashless society. (Revelation 13:16-17)
Denial of the Rapture and Second Coming.  (2 Peter 3:3-4)
Denial of creation by God.  (Romans 1:18-22)
Translation of the Bible into many languages.  (Matthew 24:14)


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 19, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



I believe the antichrist will gain power by giving away the Christian's stuff.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 19, 2014)

The rapture is real, and as I said, already happened. Jimmy Hoffa and Elvis are the only ones that were taken up.


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 19, 2014)

Jesus said to the Pharisees:

Matthew 23:13 But a curse is on you, scribes and Pharisees, false ones! because you are shutting the kingdom of heaven against men: for you do not go in yourselves, and those who are going in, you keep back.Matthew 23:1 Then Jesus spoke to the multitudes and to His disciples, 2 saying, "The scribes and the Pharisees have seated themselves in the chair of Moses.
===MATTHEW 16:6=Be careful, "Be on your guard against the yeast of the Pharisees and Sadducees." they said, "No wonder he can cast out demons. He gets his power from Satan, the prince of demons." 25 Jesus knew their thoughts and replied [.] 33 "A tree is identified by its fruit. If a tree is good, its fruit will be good. If a tree is bad, its fruit will be bad. 34 You brood of snakes! How could evil men like you speak what is good and right? For whatever is in your heart determines what you say. 35 A good person produces good things from the treasury of a good heart, and an evil person produces evil things from the treasury of an evil heart.

Jesus said that the Pharisees were evil, and he called them "a brood of snakes" ("an offspring of snakes"). Indeed, Jesus repeatedly described the Pharisees as something inherently wicked. Even John the Baptist castigated them.


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 19, 2014)

Vox said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...





> William Tyndale's Bible was the very first English language Bible to appear in print. It was first published in the year 1525. It may be difficult for us to imagine today, but during the 1500s the very idea of an English language Bible was shocking and subversive.
> 
> A Forbidden Language
> 
> ...



Tyndale's bible

This post comes from the British Library.  You don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## BreezeWood (Jan 19, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? *Millions of believers will have vanished*,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????




*... Millions of believers will have vanished*


what is Christianity, does it still exist as the spoken religion used by JC ?


the spoken religion of Jesus simply states there will be in completion either the Triumph of Good over Evil or of Evil over Good and when all remaining are of one belief, will be the day of final judgement that God then will decide the fate of those remaining. 

so millions of believers will not vanish, as all those remaining will be the same on the final day.

.


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 19, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...





> English Biblical Translation Before the King James Bible
> 
> At the Council of Oxford convened in 1408, Thomas Arundel, Archbishop of Canterbury, effectively killed all formal efforts to translate and disseminate the Bible in English. Translating, reading, and in some cases even owning English Bibles became illegal and punishable by stiff penalties, ranging from fines and imprisonment, to excommunication and even death. But in spite of Arundel's decree, the desire for vernacular Bibles in England continued to simmer, eventually coming to a boil with William Tyndale's translation project of the mid-1520s. Between 1525 and the publication of the King James Bible in 1611, no fewer than eight major translation and revision projects had been undertaken to meet the growing demand for a Bible that would be accessible to English readers. Featured here are examples of each of these translation efforts.



The King James Bible Virtual Exhibit

This is a quote from the Ohio State University.  It means this information is credentialed, not my bias, etc.


----------



## Vox (Jan 19, 2014)

Now, about the protestant clergy pedophilia statistics:

 But because this country is predominantly Protestant, *more children are abused by Protestant ministers than by Catholic priests.  In 1990, the Freedom from Religion Foundation issued a study on pedophilia by clergy.  At that time, two clergy per week were being arrested in North America for sex crimes against children.  Fifty-eight percent of them were Protestant.*
Daily Kos: The Protestant Pedophilia/Sex Abuse Pattern

*One of the most striking aspects of the Protestant clergy sex abuse pattern is that most people don't realize it is a pattern. *

Valerie Tarico: The Protestant Clergy Sex Abuse Pattern


The Other Shoe: Child Molesting by Non-Catholic Clergy | The Bilerico Project

In fact, there is quite a lot of it, judging by the caseload to be found if you start combing the search engines. But you would never know it, judging by the low profile that hedges these non-Catholic cases -- not only in the media but the political arena as well.
Why are major media and non-Catholic church authorities so eager to low-profile these non-Catholic crimes?

Because, by and large, the deed is being done by clergy who are usually married... and therefore supposedly heterosexual.

*As far back as the mid-90s, information on non-Catholic child molesting was hiding in plain sight, in low-profile venues on the Web. For instance, when America Online was still fairly new and maintaining its first community forums, one of these included a Christianity Today forum that had a number of message boards devoted to different issues. One board was a open discussion of child molestation by Protestant clergy.* I stumbled across it during my original research on the religious right, and used to read the postings with my hair standing on end.

Inevitably the message board disappeared -- suggesting that conservative Protestant leaders suddenly realized that they didn't want to point public fingers at their own clergy -- though they didn't mind pointing at the Church of Rome.


there is PLENTY of child abuse among the Protestant clergy, in fact MOST OF THE CHILD MOLESTERS AMONG THE CLERGY IN THE US ARE PROTESTANTS.

*So, Chuck, get the log off your eye FIRST.

However, to make you feel a bit better I will tell you the most hidden secret in this country - the HIGHEST rate of pedophile abuse is in the PUBLIC SCHOOL EDUCATIONAL system, which names 10% of the teachers in the system are child abusers - that is higher than the rate of ALL possible priest denominations COMBINED - check the report of the Department of education exactly on the problem:

*
http://www2.ed.gov/rschstat/research/pubs/misconductreview/report.pdf


----------



## Vox (Jan 19, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



LOL

you are INCREDIBLY uneducated ( if not really retarded)
To the point that I don't even know where to start 

Latin and Greek were learned by CHILDREN if they were attending schools - Latin in the area where Roman church was predominantly influential and Greek in the areas where Byzantine Church was predominantly influential.
And Church Slavonic was learned in the schools in the modern Bulgaria, Romania, Moravia, Ukraine, Belarus and Russia.

Septuagint was translated to Greek by the Third century. 

New Testament WAS WRITTEN in Greek and translated to Latin by the 4th century completely.
parts of the new Testament were translated to English before the 8th century - way before your claims; same happened in Germany - the Gospel of Matthew was translated in the same 8th century, by the 9th century all New Testament was translated both into Old English and German.
Exactly at the same time the WHOLE Bible was translated to Church Slavonic ( an artificial language created by Cyrill and Methodius).

So your idiotic statement that the Bible was FORBIDDEN ( sic!!!) to read by Catholics and Orthodox is simply a LIE.

Not only wasn't it FORBIDDEN, but it was translated to the languages which people spoke.

However, the school education across Europe was in Latin and Greek and in Latin, Greek and Church Slavonic in Eastern and Southern Europe.

here, read the list of medieval European universities - in ALL of them students studied Latin and Greek.
Medieval university - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*
Gosh, do you even realize that ALL science, medicine, history and even art was communicating in LATIN for many centuries and ANYBODY who was attending school even on a basic level were studying Latin - because that was the language of communication.
*
They were not studying math or how to write or read in their own languages, but in Latin - in the West, and in Greek and Church Slavonic - in the East and South.


educate yourself about history of education( and what languages people spoke) at least on the wikipedia level - so you do not look so incredibly narrow minded 


History of education - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The return of this Latin proficiency to the kingdom of the Franks is regarded as an important step in the development of medieval Latin. Charlemagne's chancery made use of a type of script currently known as Carolingian minuscule, providing a common writing style that allowed for communication across most of Europe. After the decline of the Carolingian dynasty, the rise of the Saxon Dynasty in Germany was accompanied by the Ottonian Renaissance.
Cambridge and many other universities were founded at this time.

*Cathedral schools and monasteries remained important throughout the Middle Ages; at the Third Lateran Council of 1179 the Church mandated that priests provide the opportunity of a free education to their flocks, and the 12th and 13th century renascence known as the Scholastic Movement was spread through the monasteries.* These however ceased to be the sole sources of education in the 11th century when universities, which grew out of the monasticism began to be established in major European cities. *Literacy became available to a wider class of people, and there were major advances in art, sculpture, music and architecture*.[43]

and here is one of the books just to quickly educate yourself on the history of education and literacy in Europe - maybe THEN you will understand the idiocy of statement that Catholics and Orthodox were forbidden to read the Bible 

East Central Europe in the Middle Ages, 1000-1500 - Jean W Sedlar - Google Books


----------



## Vox (Jan 19, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



Of course I know. The one which was translated to Greek by 3d century, the one which was translated to Latin by the 4th century and the one which was translated to Church Slavonic by 8th century.

Those three languages were used as EDUCATIONAL basic languages across Europe for at least 1000 years and in some areas  - until the end of the last century.

Oh, and BTW, you, Protestants, changed the Bible to fit your agenda, and the first was Luther ( so don't accuse others of your own sins):
http://www.cogwriter.com/news/churc...anged-andor-discounted-18-books-of-the-bible/


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 19, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



When are you going to figure out that magic underpants only exist in your mind?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 19, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



Considering that rapture originated in the late 18th century, that isn't at all true.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 19, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Why do you Mormons try to deny your crazy beliefs when anyone questions them?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 19, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



Coming up on a year since this was posted. 

... tap ... tap ... tap ...

WELL???


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 19, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Gotta say, this is a real service nutter Mittens did for the country. 

His "candidacy" made us all look at just how insane that cult is. 

But, I also have to be fair and say that magic tighty whiteys isn't any crazier than magic smoke, magic water, mumbo jumbo muttered into thin air or any of the rest of it. 

But still -- Thanks Mitt. 

Now get lost and stay there.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 19, 2014)

Ludly, Christ isn't on your schedule.  You can tap tap tap all you want.   He's returning to remove those that belong to Him so they won't endure God's wrath.  You and the Obomb needn't worry.  You just keep trying to get Israel to give away God's land.  God has a ccompletely different set of plans for those who will try to take His land from His people.  

If you want to live like an American, vote like a Republican.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 19, 2014)

> 1 Thessalonians 4:16-17
> For the Lord himself will come down from heaven, with a loud command, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet call of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. After that, we who are still alive and are left will be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. And so we will be with the Lord forever.



This is a completely different acton than His second coming on earth.  In this event we go to Christ  who is in the air. We go up.  At the other event there is no shouting before His arrival.  He comes down to the elect left here on earth. His foot touches down on the Mt. of Olives and causes the fault line under that mountain to split apart.  

The descriptions of these two occurrences are completely different.  The latter is to prevent the annihilation of the elect< the Jews.  And it happens during the battle of Megido.    The former happens to keep His followers from His wrath.  The word in Greek is ek and it means out of.  One happens prior to His wrath, and the other at the end of it.

If it doesn't occur then we were lied to, because the Bible says we are *not* appointed to God's wrath.  And wrath is coming to those who force Israel to give away even one foot of Israel.  We have a president who insists on it.  And we chose him.  

This country won't be blessed again until we go back to blessing Israel. We are either for them or against them.  If we chose to be against them we will be against the God who protects them.  
That should be the deciding factor for Americans in our next election.

The harbinger for these events is the forcing of Israel to sign a peace treaty that gives away their land. 
When we hear talk of an Israeli peace treaty, look up.  It's time.


----------



## Vox (Jan 19, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> > 1 Thessalonians 4:16-17
> > For the Lord himself will come down from heaven, with a loud command, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet call of God,* and the dead in Christ will rise first*. After that, we who are still alive and are left will be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. And so we will be with the Lord forever.
> 
> 
> ...



No, Irish, you are wrong.

That is EXACTLY the Second Coming. And the Last Judgement which will follow. You are missing the key point there - "and the dead will arise" - and that can happen ONLY for the Final Judgement.

Only AFTER that we can be "caught in air" or whatever - that does not matter as it is going to be AFTER the Final Judgement.


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 19, 2014)

Vox said:


> So your idiotic statement that the Bible was FORBIDDEN ( sic!!!) to read by Catholics and Orthodox is simply a LIE.



You haven't read.



> "Canon 14. We prohibit also that the laity should not be permitted to have the books of the Old or New Testament; we most strictly forbid their having any translation of these books."- The Church Council of Toulouse 1229 ADSource: Heresy and Authority in Medieval Europe, Scolar Press, London, England Copyright 1980 by Edward Peters,ISBN 0-85967-621-8, pp. 194-195
> 
> The Council of Tarragona of 1234, in its second canon, ruled that:
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 19, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > So your idiotic statement that the Bible was FORBIDDEN ( sic!!!) to read by Catholics and Orthodox is simply a LIE.
> ...





> 1. THE COUNCIL OF TOULOUSE (1229) AND THE COUNCIL OF TARRAGONA (1234) FORBADE THE LAITY TO POSSESS OR READ THE VERNACULAR TRANSLATIONS OF THE BIBLE. NO EXCEPTIONS WERE MENTIONED.
> 
> The Council of Toulouse used these words: "We prohibit the permission of the books of the Old and New Testament to laymen, except perhaps they might desire to have the Psalter, or some Breviary for the divine service, or the Hours of the blessed Virgin Mary, for devotion; expressly forbidding their having the other parts of the Bible translated into the vulgar tongue" (Allix, Ecclesiastical History, II, p. 213). The declarations of these Councils held power for centuries thereafter.



Did Rome Forbid Vernacular Versions?


----------



## rdean (Jan 19, 2014)

They don't get to take their clothes?  Not fair!


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 19, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...





> It indirectly began to break down the power structures of the political-religious machinery of the Roman Catholic church. Lay folks did not need to rely on the priests to access God. And they could know his will and even challenge their spiritual leaders. It is no wonder that by 1408 even reading the Bible in English was outlawed.13 People owned a copy at risk of liberty and life. So powerful was Wycliffe&#8217;s influence in fact that in 1415 the Pope decreed that his bones should be dug up, burned, and the ashes scattered on the River Swift.14





> 13 Known as the Constitutions of Oxford. See Bruce, History, 20-23



I think I have this book.

Part I: From Wycliffe to King James (The Period of Challenge)

https://bible.org/seriespage/part-i-wycliffe-king-james-period-challenge#_ftn13


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 20, 2014)

Vox said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > > 1 Thessalonians 4:16-17
> ...



I don't think so Vox.  If you are right then we are absolutely appointed to God's wrath, which means the Bible is wrong, and God is a liar.  And who are the saints that come back with Christ?   If not us then who?  Who are those that rule and reign with Christ during the millennium, before the White Throne Judgment?
The last Judgment is the White Throne Judgment  1,000 years after Christ's return.  
Why would He call us to meet Him in the air if He's on His way to the Mt. of Olives?  What would be the point?  We could all just hook up under an olive tree.

The dead in Christ rise with the living.  Why would the living be caught up with the dead?  Why not just leave us here if He's on His way down anyway?    What does *caught up* mean? And what does *out of *mean?

The bodies of the dead are resurrected to be reunited with the souls in Heaven that previously inhabited those bodies.  The bodies are glorified, just as the bodies of those souls in Abraham's bosom were retrieved and glorified.   We need them for ruling and reigning here on earth.

We will be standing *behind *Christ at the White Throne Judgment, not in front of Him.
And at *that* time the earth and sea will give up the dead who were not in Christ. They are the ones on the docket.  
If that isn't the case, what were the beheaded saints doing in Heaven?  Don't they have to stay dead  until the WTJ too?  And yet John saw them in heaven, alive and calling out for justice.  
Where is Abraham right now in his glorified body? *He *didn't stay dead till the WTJ.  Nor did the rest of those in Abraham's bosom.  

 The coming rapture isn't the first time there has been dead raised and reunited with their bodies.

The word harpazo was translated in Jerome's Vulgate as raptura in 405 A.D.
Harpazo means to carry off or snatch out or away, to transport a person from one place to another.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 20, 2014)

hobelim said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



And the thought of maybe just swinging by their home to see if they're still here never occured to you? 

If people were being raptured up, I like to think the news would be all over it as movies like "Left Behind" depict. Planes and cars crahsing, clothes left behind, etc. ...We'd notice it.


----------



## Vox (Jan 20, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



nobody is going to be snatched anywhere.

The Final Judgement is going to be the Final EVENT on Earth and it is not going to be unnoticed by anybody


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 20, 2014)

> Question: "What is the Millennial Kingdom, and should it be understood literally?"
> 
> Answer:  The millennial kingdom is the title given to the 1000-year reign of Jesus Christ on the earth. Some seek to interpret the 1000 years in an allegorical manner. They understand the 1000 years as merely a figurative way of saying &#8220;a long period of time,&#8221; not a literal, physical reign of Jesus Christ on the earth. However, six times in Revelation 20:2-7, the millennial kingdom is specifically said to be 1000 years in length. If God wished to communicate &#8220;a long period of time,&#8221; He could have easily done so without explicitly and repeatedly mentioning an exact time frame.
> 
> ...



What is the Millennial Kingdom, and should it be understood literally?


----------



## Vox (Jan 20, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > So your idiotic statement that the Bible was FORBIDDEN ( sic!!!) to read by Catholics and Orthodox is simply a LIE.
> ...



what does this all have to do with the people reading the Bible in Latin, in Greek or in Church Slavonic?

Are you so dumb that you do not even understand that people were reading in those languages if they were LITERATE at those times?


----------



## hobelim (Jan 20, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...




I'm sorry. I was kidding on the square as they used to say in days of old. I thought it was obvious.

But to address what you said, one would also think that if Jesus was literally raising corpses from the grave everyone would have noticed and no one would have doubted his words.

The truth, the very truth is that what actually happened then exactly like what is foretold to happen during the rapture and second appearance of Christ is much more sublime. Think thief in the night......

Jesus came and revealed in words what he learned in the presence of God. One was taken, the other left behind, just means that one person understood and the other person did not and remained in ignorance and confusion.

So people leaving the church (rising from the grave) at the sound of the trumpet of God, is actually what one should look for to see signs of the rapture......the trumpet of God being a relational metaphor for a prophet, The Prophet.

It is not and never was a prophecy about people vanishing into thin air or floating up into the sky anymore than the ascension of Jesus is about  floating up into the sky after he rose from the tomb, a metaphor for pharisaic beliefs and practices that Jesus himself established.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 20, 2014)

I used to believe in the rapture.  I don't anymore.


----------



## hobelim (Jan 20, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> I used to believe in the rapture.  I don't anymore.



The way I see that is that you have been taken and are ascending into heaven in full view of everyone here.

But I'm sure the ones who were left behind won't notice a thing.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 20, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



None of the things in the bible was in place during each of those generations and that is why they were wrong.
The Gospel had not reached everyone in the World and there was no State of Israel, both of theses things has happened plus all of the other things I have listed earlier.
Each and every thing the bible says about end times is being fulfilled and coming into place.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 20, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



I agree with you that many things are falling into place but the Gospel has not been preached to the entire world yet.


----------



## Vox (Jan 20, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> > Question: "What is the Millennial Kingdom, and should it be understood literally?"
> >
> > Answer:  The millennial kingdom is the title given to the 1000-year reign of Jesus Christ on the earth. Some seek to interpret the 1000 years in an allegorical manner. They understand the 1000 years as merely a figurative way of saying a long period of time, not a literal, physical reign of Jesus Christ on the earth. However, six times in Revelation 20:2-7, the millennial kingdom is specifically said to be 1000 years in length. If God wished to communicate a long period of time, He could have easily done so without explicitly and repeatedly mentioning an exact time frame.
> >
> > ...


*
Except CHRIST HIMSELF NEVER ever talked about any Millennium or raptures and snatches into the air.*

*His eschatological timeline is pretty straightforward - at the end oftimes approaching great tribulations and persecution Of His Church will preced His Second Coming and the Final Judgement.

THAT'S IT.*
No millennial Kingdoms, no reigning on Earth - and then what - suddently He will leave again and then - come again - the THIRD time - for the Final Judgemnent?where do you guys get this nonsense - under LSD impression? 

Stop inventing the signs and predictions which have NEVER been there before.

For 1700+ years people followed the Word of Christ on the End Times - suddenly there come "know it all" newbies which "just read the Bible" and found the "new meanings" in there.

Would be better if those inventors read about the discussions on Revelations Chapter 20 in the Augustinian times - as it all was settled then, long time before they ever appeared.


*Oh, and stop elevating an Apostle's words over the Lord's words.*
As much as I admire John, Our Lord's Jesus Christ's words about End Times, which are very clear cut, without any possibility to distort them into millennia, ruptures and all other  left behind nonsense, take precedence.

That is why all those fantasies about rapture-millennia NEVER refer to the Gospels and Our Lord's words.

NEVER, because they are against this fantasy.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 20, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Yes it has, with radio, TV and Satellite, plus all  tribes in the Amazon and other jungles by the very tribes themselves who converted to Christianity and traveled into the deep parts of the jungles to reach them.


----------



## theword (Jan 20, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



The spirit of ALL God's creation hears the gospel being preached. The flesh of this world reject His Voice and that's the reason ALL flesh has to perish during this age. 

Romans 10
8: But what does it say? The word is near you, on your lips and in your heart (that is, the word of faith which we preach); 
15: And how can men preach unless they are sent? As it is written, "How beautiful are the feet of those who preach good news!" 
16: But they have not all obeyed the gospel; for Isaiah says, "Lord, who has believed what he has heard from us?" 
17: So faith comes from what is heard, and what is heard comes by the preaching of Christ. 
18: But I ask, have they not heard? Indeed they have; for "*Their voice has gone out to all the earth, and their words to the ends of the world*." 


John 5:
25: "Truly, truly, I say to you, the hour is coming, and now is, when the dead will hear the voice of the Son of God, and those who hear will live. 
26: For as the Father has life in himself, so he has granted the Son also to have life in himself, 
27: and has given him authority to execute judgment, because he is the Son of man. 
28: Do not marvel at this; for *the hour is coming when all who are in the tombs will hear his voice*.


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 20, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



You can get the Bible anywhere there is an internet connection.
Google was putting up antennas with balloons to give people in Africa the internet.
It amazes me that false teaching can get somewhere before a missionary does.


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 20, 2014)

YOU MOCKERS AND SCOFFERS ARE ANOTHER PROOF THESE ARE THE LAST DAYS!!!===Know this first of all, that in the last days mockers will come with their mocking, following after their own lusts, 4 and saying, Where is the promise of His coming? For ever since the fathers fell asleep, all continues just as it was from the beginning of creation. 5 For when they maintain this, it escapes their notice that by the word of God the heavens existed long ago and the earth was formed out of water and by water, 6 through which the world at that time was destroyed, being flooded with water. 7 But by His word the present heavens and earth are being reserved for fire, kept for the day of judgment and destruction of ungodly men.

8 But do not let this one fact escape your notice, beloved, that with the Lord one day is like a thousand years, and a thousand years like one day. 9 The Lord is not slow about His promise, as some count slowness, but is patient toward you, not wishing for any to perish but for all to come to repentance.
2 PETER 3:3-9


----------



## Vox (Jan 20, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> "Canon 14. We prohibit also that the laity should not be permitted to have the books of the Old or New Testament; we most strictly forbid their having any translation of these books."- The Church Council of Toulouse 1229 ADSource: Heresy and Authority in Medieval Europe, Scolar Press, London, England Copyright 1980 by Edward Peters,ISBN 0-85967-621-8, pp. 194-195
> 
> The Council of Tarragona of 1234, in its second canon, ruled that:
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

LOL

you obviously never heard of the heresy of Albigensian and Cathars which was so widespread in France in the XIII century that it required major and drastic reaction. Including the *prohibition to translate the Bible to FRENCH ( only*) without the Rome approval, as Cathars and Albegensians, being gnostics, started, without approval form the Pope.
you might want to educate yourself on what was it - not only what were you brainwashed in your college:
Albigensian Crusade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
But by the mid-XV century Bible not only was again WIDESPREAD among the people but was TRANSLATED to the major languages of Europe and PRINTED for the flock to read 

*In Italy popular knowledge of the Bible in the thirteenth and fourteenth centuries was spread chiefly by the Franciscan and Dominican Friars. A complete version in the vernacular, a manuscript preserved in the National Library at Paris, was made by Nicholas de Nardò, O.P., in 1472.* The first printed Bible (Venice, 1471) was due to Nicholas Malermi, 

*In the Czech, or Bohemian, tongue, thirty-three manuscript versions of the entire Bible and twenty-eight of the New Testament are known to have existed in the fifteenth century. A New Testament was printed at Pilsen in 1475 and 1480. A complete Bible by John Pytlik and others appeared at Prague in 1488. *

 A complete Slav Bible after an ancient codex of the time of Woloyimyr (d. 1008) was published at Ostrog in 1581.

*The first complete Polish Bible was printed at Cracow in 1561, 1574, and 1577. As it was proved unsatisfactory for Catholics, Jacob Wujek, S.J., undertook a new translation from the Vulgate (Cracow, 1593), w*hich was praised by Clement VIII, and reprinted frequently. Other Polish Bibles are a Socinian version (Cracow, 1563), and a Unitarian from the Hebrew by von Budey (Czaslaw, 1572)

the above are the PRINTED versions of the Bible, the manuscripts in vernaculars were available long time before.

You know that printing started by the mid-15 century( 1456) and the first printed book WAS the Bible, right? You certainly know that at that time the Church in ALL Europe, including the one in England was still Catholic, right?


*And you know that the Wycliffe Bible was translated in 1382 which is a clear sign that there was NO PROHIBITION from Rome to translate the Bible to vernaculars - as you lied here.*
*
You certainly know that the Church in England circa 1382 was as Roman Catholic as it can possibly be, right?*

*And you also know the the Old English translation was done in 747 by Venerable Bede, right?
And the translation of the Bible into Old German at the very same time? 
And the translation to Church Slavonic by the 9th century, right?*

*Mind you - at that tome there was NO DIVISION to Orthodox and Roman Catholic Church, as everybody was under the supervision of the Pope and the Peter's throne in Rome.*
Bible translations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
But you knew that, right?

*
So, if you know all of that, how can you LIE that reading the Bible and translating the Bible was forbidden in Catholic and Orthodox Church?


or, you simply did not know all the history and were simply brainwashed into believing those lies?*


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 21, 2014)

Vox said:


> *In Italy popular knowledge of the Bible in the thirteenth and fourteenth centuries was spread chiefly by the Franciscan and Dominican Friars. A complete version in the vernacular, a manuscript preserved in the National Library at Paris, was made by Nicholas de Nardò, O.P., in 1472.* The first printed Bible (Venice, 1471) was due to Nicholas Malermi,



Except he was executed and the Bible was condemned.
There are few copies in existence which means that Bible wasn't read by the people widely.

The Dublin Review - Google Books

You are playing fast and loose with the evidence.  You are being abusive by calling people a liar.  A liar is someone who knows he lied.  I don't know I lied.  Asking you for evidence is a little different than professing full knowledge.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 21, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




Missionary's were in Africa from the start of Christianity, which started in the Middle East and then moved to the countries in Africa.
Missionary's started in Egypt in Africa in 42 A.D. by the apostle Mark.
1st Christian Church in Alexandria Africa 285 A.D.


----------



## hangover (Jan 21, 2014)

> Go to first new post Rapture anyday now!


An evangelical re-write of the bible. There is no such word as the rapture in the bible. It's been over two thousand years since Jesus checked out. Must be a long way to heaven for him to take this long. Every generation since the crucifixion has predicted the end. Eventually some one is bound to get it, but it may be another thousand years.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFyh9bpzlPY]Elvis Presley - Any Day Now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 21, 2014)

ARE YOU READY TO MEET JESUS IN THE CLOUDS?? YES!!! '' THE CATCHING UP"" IS THE RAPTURE!!! For if we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so God will bring with Him those who have fallen asleep in Jesus. 15 For this we say to you by the word of the Lord, that we who are alive and remain until the coming of the Lord, will not precede those who have fallen asleep. 16 For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. 17 Then we who are alive and remain will be ""CAUGHT UP"" (RAPTURED) together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air, and so we shall always be with the Lord. 18 Therefore comfort one another with these words. 1 THESSALIOANS 4:14-18


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 21, 2014)

Until the lunatics claiming the rapture is imminent give all their stuff away, we shouldn't dignify their insanity by listening to them.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 21, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Until the lunatics claiming the rapture is imminent give all their stuff away, we shouldn't dignify their insanity by listening to them.



I feel sorry for their pets.

All those poor scared dogs and cats and goldfish..staring upward..wondering when they will get their next scratch behind the ears...or meal.


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 21, 2014)

DO YOU TRY TO DENY THE TRUTH OF GOD'S WORD???ARE YOU READY TO MEET JESUS IN THE CLOUDS?? YES!!! '' THE CATCHING UP"" IS THE RAPTURE!!! For if we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so God will bring with Him those who have fallen asleep in Jesus. 15 For this we say to you by the word of the Lord, that we who are alive and remain until the coming of the Lord, will not precede those who have fallen asleep. 16 For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. 17 Then we who are alive and remain will be ""CAUGHT UP"" (RAPTURED) together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air, and so we shall always be with the Lord. 18 Therefore comfort one another with these words. 1 THESSALIOANS 4:14-18


----------



## Vox (Jan 21, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > *In Italy popular knowledge of the Bible in the thirteenth and fourteenth centuries was spread chiefly by the Franciscan and Dominican Friars. A complete version in the vernacular, a manuscript preserved in the National Library at Paris, was made by Nicholas de Nardò, O.P., in 1472.* The first printed Bible (Venice, 1471) was due to Nicholas Malermi,
> ...


*
Except that is a lie as everything else you have posted.
Nobody was executed and nothing was condemned - quite to the contrary 
Stop LYING.
*



where the heck did you get your idiocy that Malermi was executed?

are you unable to understand modern English? this is from your link :







*
So let me, with English as my fourth language, explain to you, whose mother tongue is English, - Malermi was NOT executed - you have a reading comprehension disorder, or just a lack of understanding that the combination "was executed" means " was put into work, into order, was DONE" and not "put to death" - in the above context?
or you consider our President as the head of executive branch to be the chief of the killing squad? *

here is the only sentence where the word "executed" is used and it clearly has absolutely NOTHING to do with the execution( putting to death of a human being





*
Catholics and Orthodox were NEVER forbidden to read the Bible and there have been translations of the Bible to many languages contrary to your lying claims and I have provided the proof which you didn't like and just keep putting there more lies.
Even more - your OWN link proves that all your above claims were an ABSOLUTE LIE 

So stop LYING.*


----------



## hobelim (Jan 21, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Until the lunatics claiming the rapture is imminent give all their stuff away, we shouldn't dignify their insanity by listening to them.
> ...




Fear not! unbelievers have a solution.

After The Rapture Pet Care | If The Rapture Happened Right Now, What Would Happen To Your Pets?


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 21, 2014)

hobelim said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



The reality is that pet care might not save them from the woes coming on the earth.


----------



## hobelim (Jan 21, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...







LOL.......what must a pet do to be saved?


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 21, 2014)

hobelim said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...



If there was a war, what weapons would be used?  What cities would be gone?  What would happen if you couldn't get something as simple as milk?  What would happen to the bread basket in this country?  Your Supermarkets would be empty.  You might have shortages like there were in World War II.


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 21, 2014)

Vox said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



You need to read again.  They were charged with heresy.  If you deviate from the Catholic church and have independent thought, you get charged with heresy which was a crime.


----------



## Vox (Jan 21, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



*No, they were not.

I posted what is exactly written in your link ( and others as well) - so everybody can check for themselves.

NOBODY was charged with any heresy and stop LYING and putting into the clear cut text what you WANT there to be,

in short - STOP LYING.*


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 21, 2014)

Considering that the Rapture was an invention of an evangelical preacher named Cotton Mather back in the 1600's, I really don't think that it's going to happen.

However......................I DO believe that Jesus will come back (when, I don't know), and He will then whip the rest of the world into shape so that we actually start behaving like brothers and sisters and the greed and sin will be wiped out.

Matter of fact, there is a place in the Bible where it states that evil will no longer be required and it will be wiped out.

Anyone ever consider that all the people that are going to be taken off the planet are actually going to be those who are greedy and sinful, and the rest of us will be left here to live in peace?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 21, 2014)

ABikerSailor said:


> Considering that the Rapture was an invention of an evangelical preacher named Cotton Mather back in the 1600's, I really don't think that it's going to happen.
> 
> However......................I DO believe that Jesus will come back (when, I don't know), and He will then whip the rest of the world into shape so that we actually start behaving like brothers and sisters and the greed and sin will be wiped out.
> 
> ...



Not if you believe what the Bible says. Jerome's Latin Vulgate (382AD) addresses the rapture. 
Those who favored God were resurrected with Christ, so there is no reason to believe that the next one will be any different.  The pure evil that remains will be responsible for the Battle at Megiddo.  If all the evil was removed there would be no Armageddon.
Since the opposite of what you consider is going to occur, Nukes will explode like firecrackers on the 4th.



> Zechariah 14:12 This is the plague with which the LORD will strike all the nations that fought against Jerusalem: Their flesh will rot while they are still standing on their feet, their eyes will rot in their sockets, and their tongues will rot in their mouths.



We would do well to remember this fate as we try to force God's land from God's people.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 21, 2014)

ABikerSailor said:


> Considering that the Rapture was an invention of an evangelical preacher named Cotton Mather back in the 1600's, I really don't think that it's going to happen.
> 
> However......................I DO believe that Jesus will come back (when, I don't know), and He will then whip the rest of the world into shape so that we actually start behaving like brothers and sisters and the greed and sin will be wiped out.
> 
> ...


look! there go Jerry Falwell's liberty university...wow! and a whole shit load of TV AND INTERNET PREACHERS...THE CREATION MUSEUM is outta here....all the jesus theme parks....poof!


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 21, 2014)

PRAY FOR WISDOM AND UNDERSTANDING!!! only true believers are raptured (caught up) unbelievers are left behind because they love sin and reject GOD!!!! THEY WILL FACE GOD'S JUDGMENT  THEIR CHOICE!


----------



## daws101 (Jan 21, 2014)

n popular culture[edit]

At the height of the Jesus Movement in the late 1960s and early 1970s, the rapture figured prominently in popular songs by secular artists, such as "Are You Ready?" by Pacific Gas & Electric (#14 in August 1970). Also at that time, the song "I Wish We'd All Been Ready" was written and performed by Larry Norman, one of the founders of the nascent "Jesus Rock" movement in the early 1970s. Other examples of apocalyptic themes like the rapture, the Antichrist, Armageddon and the Second coming of Christ in Larry Norman's writing are "U.F.O." from the 1976 album In Another Land, "Six Sixty Six" from the same album and "Messiah" from Stop This Flight.[81]
On August 2, 2001, humorist Elroy Willis posted a Usenet article titled "Mistaken Rapture Kills Arkansas Woman". This fictional, satirical story about a woman who causes a traffic accident and is killed when she believes the rapture has started, circulated widely on the Internet and was believed by many people to be a description of an actual incident. Elements of the story appeared in an episode of the HBO television drama Six Feet Under, and a slightly modified version of the story was reprinted in the US tabloid newspaper Weekly World News. The story continues to circulate by electronic mail as a chain letter.[82]


----------



## daws101 (Jan 21, 2014)

The Rapture - Its surprising origins  
See alsothe Rapture Bible Prophecy
As popular as the concept of the Rapture is, it&#8217;s not mentioned in any known Christian writings until after the year 1830 CE.
PhotoXPress

Lori HensheyReligious & Spiritual Mysteries Examiner
Subscribe Follow:  
Advertisement

As popular as the concept of the Rapture is, it&#8217;s not mentioned in any known Christian writings until after the year 1830 CE.
Zoom in
Share On FacebookShare On TwitterShare On Reddit+
April 4, 2011
Most, if not all, religions include prophecy in their doctrines, especially if the prophecy shows what will happen to worshippers themselves.

We all share a common concern in wanting to know about the participants, the chronology, and the geography of those prophecies. Interest is one thing, but what seems odd is how much believers &#8211; especially Christians &#8211; look forward to the end-of-the-world prophecies as described in The Book of Revelation in the Bible&#8217;s New Testament.

One aspect of intense Christian interest is the Rapture. Essentially, the Rapture is when those Christians still alive during the Tribulation will be caught up into heaven to be with God while the rest of the living suffers the many horrors to be played out on earth. The rapture is Christian belief that forms a major part of the current teaching and expectations of fundamentalist and other evangelical denominations.

The Rapture theory claims that Christians will be gathered together in the air to meet Christ. The primary passage used to support this idea is 1 Thessalonians 4:15-17, in which Paul cites the word of the Lord about the return of Jesus to gather his saints:

...and the dead in Christ shall rise first: Then we which are alive and remain shall be raptured (or caught up) together with them in the clouds, to meet the Lord in the air.

It is important to understand that the word Rapture is not found in the King James translation. There is also no single word used by biblical authors to describe the prophetic factors that comprise the doctrine. Whether the early writers were Greek or Latin, Armenian or Coptic, Syrian or Ethiopian, English or German, orthodox or heretic, no one mentioned it before 1830 BC (though a sentence in Pseudo-Dionysius in about 500 CE could be so interpreted).

The concept of the rapture, in connection with pre-millennialism, was expressed by the American Puritan father and son Increase and Cotton Mather. They held to the idea that believers would be caught up in the air, followed by judgments on the earth and then the millennium. The term rapture was used by Philip Doddridge (1738) and John Gill (1748) in their New Testament commentaries, with the idea that believers would be caught up prior to judgment on the earth and Jesus' Second Coming.

There exist at least one 18th Century and two 19th Century Pre-Tribulation references: in an essay published in 1788 in Philadelphia by the Baptist Morgan Edwards which articulated the concept of a pre-tribulation rapture, in the writings of Catholic priest Emmanuel Lacunza in 1812, and by John Nelson Darby in 1827.

The early original Christian churches, as well as the Catholic Church, Eastern Orthodox churches, the Anglican Communion, and most Protestant Calvinist denominations have no tradition of a preliminary return of Christ and reject the doctrine, in part because there is no reference to it among any of the early Church fathers.

During the 1970s, the rapture became popular in wider circles, in part due to the books of Hal Lindsey, including The Late Great Planet Earth, which has reportedly sold between 15 million and 35 million copies, and by the movie A Thief in the Night, which based its title on the scriptural reference 1 Thessalonians 5:2. Lindsey proclaimed &#8211; incorrectly &#8211; the rapture was imminent, based on world conditions at the time.

Sources in part: Asklm.com and Religious Tolerance.org

http://www.examiner.com/article/the-rapture-its-surprising-origins


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 21, 2014)

Just remember the mockers and scoffers were laughing at old noah until the rain started then the laughing turned to crying,screaming and cursing!!!! Beware!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 21, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Until the lunatics claiming the rapture is imminent give all their stuff away, we shouldn't dignify their insanity by listening to them.
> ...



Serves them right cuz they don't have souls. 

Isn't that right, "christians"?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 21, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Just remember the mockers and scoffers were laughing at old noah until the rain started then the laughing turned to crying,screaming and cursing!!!! Beware!



Are you kidding?

Getting rid of all the christian haters would be great for the planet. 

Love the bubmper sticker I see around town ... Its on an old clunker of a wreck, reads, 

"Comes the rapture, you can have the car".


----------



## daws101 (Jan 21, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Just remember the mockers and scoffers were laughing at old noah until the rain started then the laughing turned to crying,screaming and cursing!!!! Beware!


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 22, 2014)

hortysir said:


> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> > Another prankster ,  care4all ?
> ...



Dude?  He aimed this thread at non-believers.


----------



## hobelim (Jan 22, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...





So?

As Jesus said, 'these things are bound to happen'.


Still, however scary the future might seem to you I see no reason to bow down in terror or deranged adoration before a false roman triune mangod whose description does not correspond to any real living being ever in existence but fits perfectly the description of the antichrist.

If all the signs are here and Jesus is about to appear, isn't that a good thing?

What are you so afraid of?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 22, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember the mockers and scoffers were laughing at old noah until the rain started then the laughing turned to crying,screaming and cursing!!!! Beware!
> ...



When did I hate you?  Do you think I am a Christian hater, Luddly?   p.s.  I don't believe in the rapture and no you cannot have my car!  l'm going to drive the wheels off of it.  - Jeri


----------



## peach174 (Jan 22, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember the mockers and scoffers were laughing at old noah until the rain started then the laughing turned to crying,screaming and cursing!!!! Beware!
> ...




First off - you are believing a lie. It's a political spin to counter an opposite point of ideology.
Christians are not haters.
Muslim Terrorists are the haters.

You would not like a world without values and morals.
Without those two things you would have a world that is all about no freedom and no joy, only suffering and misery.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 22, 2014)

The origin of Rapture False doctrine: John Darby 1830 AD

1.      Rapture doctrine is one of the most recent "new doctrines" in the history of the Church. The only doctrine more recent is the invention of the sinner's prayer for salvation by Billy Sunday in 1930, which was made popular by Billy Graham in 1935.

2.      The fact that John Nelson Darby invented the pre-tribulation rapture doctrine around 1830 AD is unquestionably true. All attempts to find evidence of this wild doctrine before 1830 have failed, with a single exception: Morgan Edwards wrote a short essay as a college paper for Bristol Baptist College in Bristol England in 1744 where he confused the second coming with the first resurrection of Revelation 20 and described a "pre-tribulation" rapture. However Edwards ideas, which he admitted were brand new and never before taught, had no influence in the modern population of the false doctrine. That prize to goes to Darby.

3.      Prior to 1830, no church taught it in their creed, catechism or statement of faith.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 22, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember the mockers and scoffers were laughing at old noah until the rain started then the laughing turned to crying,screaming and cursing!!!! Beware!
> ...



I agree getting rid of all the Christian haters would be great for the planet. Why wouldn't I? You are after all a Christian hater because you hate Christians.

You do realize words mean things don't you?

BTW the difference between you an I is I want to get rid of them by converting them.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Why would you be a Christian hater? You don't hate Christians!

And quite frankly, he could have my car if he comes for it when the rapture occurs. But as there isnt a rapture, it will never occur and it's a moot point.


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> The origin of Rapture False doctrine: John Darby 1830 AD
> 
> 1.      Rapture doctrine is one of the most recent "new doctrines" in the history of the Church. The only doctrine more recent is the invention of the sinner's prayer for salvation by Billy Sunday in 1930, which was made popular by Billy Graham in 1935.
> 
> ...





> Examining an Ancient Pre-Trib Rapture Statement
> 
> by Thomas Ice
> 
> ...



Examining an Ancient Pre-Trib Rapture Statement

It actually has evidence pre-Darby.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 22, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The origin of Rapture False doctrine: John Darby 1830 AD
> ...



Anyone who knows William Bell and his criticism is not concerned one way or another with what he thinks.

No convincing, reliable existence of Rapture before 1830 exists.


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> The origin of Rapture False doctrine: John Darby 1830 AD
> 
> 1.      Rapture doctrine is one of the most recent "new doctrines" in the history of the Church. The only doctrine more recent is the invention of the sinner's prayer for salvation by Billy Sunday in 1930, which was made popular by Billy Graham in 1935.
> 
> ...



John Darby may have been reading Isaiah 13 when he discovered the Rapture theory.  Hosea 2:23 and Romans 9:23 is important to study here as well as the play on words with "Lo-ammi".



> A proof that the prophecy relates to the last days, for of old the Assyrian fell before Babylon, being conquered by it. It is to be remarked that the Assyrian, not the beast nor Antichrist, is the subject of this prophecy. Under the Assyrian Judah was not "Lo-ammi," nor is he in this prophecy. In Babylon Judah was captive, and "Lo-ammi" written on the people. Hence we must not look for the beast. The Assyrian is the main enemy here.



Isaiah 13 Darby's Bible Synopsis

What does this quote have to do with anything?  It is from Darby and his understanding.  There is a play on words in the text.  My commentary had one of the play on words and another woman's study Bible at a Bible study I was at was the only information that we had at the time.  It talks about a different dispensation where God is going to call a people who are not His people.  It is talking about after the rapture and the reason why the Church or Babylon isn't mentioned is because they aren't a focus of the passage because the Church isn't here.  It is a Bible study well advanced past what most people can put together in a day or two because most people don't have the tools.

If you study the Bible and if you go by the Bible, you can't go by what the Catholic church taught.  It simply hasn't been taught for years because you collectively are a nation of Biblical illiterates.  You can't say it hasn't been taught because you collectively don't know what the Bible teaches.


----------



## theword (Jan 22, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Most Christians HATE the invisible Truth. They can only love what they see.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 22, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


bullshit! Christians hate just as much as Muslims...
morals and values existed long before Christianity or Islam were invented...


----------



## hobelim (Jan 22, 2014)

daws101 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



and how moral or ethical is it to try to get people to believe in delusions and worship false gods and perversions of reality and then kill or treat as pariahs anyone who has the moral and ethical substance to disagree?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 22, 2014)

The doctrine of the Rapture is as nonsensical as the dualism of the gnostics.

Believers are better off to stay away from such heresies.  Even more than the Rapture, the gnostic dualism can lead to apostasy from the truth.


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 22, 2014)

BOTTOMLINE= BE READY OR BE LEFT BEHIND!!! YOUR CHOICE!!! '' THE CATCHING UP"" IS THE RAPTURE!!! For if we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so God will bring with Him those who have fallen asleep in Jesus. 15 For this we say to you by the word of the Lord, that we who are alive and remain until the coming of the Lord, will not precede those who have fallen asleep. 16 For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. 17 Then we who are alive and remain will be ""CAUGHT UP"" (RAPTURED) together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air, and so we shall always be with the Lord. 18 Therefore comfort one another with these words. 1 THESSALIOANS 4:14-18


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> The doctrine of the Rapture is as nonsensical as the dualism of the gnostics.
> 
> Believers are better off to stay away from such heresies.  Even more than the Rapture, the gnostic dualism can lead to apostasy from the truth.



In my life, I've never heard of anyone getting kicked out of or disciplined in a normal church for believing in the rapture.


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 22, 2014)

YOU CANNOT GO WRONG BELIEVING GOD'S WORD!!! GIVE IT A TRY!!!====THE CATCHING UP"" IS THE RAPTURE!!! For if we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so God will bring with Him those who have fallen asleep in Jesus. 15 For this we say to you by the word of the Lord, that we who are alive and remain until the coming of the Lord, will not precede those who have fallen asleep. 16 For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. 17 Then we who are alive and remain will be ""CAUGHT UP"" (RAPTURED) together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air, and so we shall always be with the Lord. 18 Therefore comfort one another with these words. 1 THESSALIOANS 4:14-18


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 22, 2014)

Again Daws for the hundredth time:
The word rapture comes from the Latin, _rapere_ used in the Vulgate circa *400 AD* to translate the Greek word *HARPAZ * which is rendered by the phrase "caught up".  The Vulgate is at your disposal, should you care to investigate further.  

Paul used it, *PRIOR TO 40 AD* English literature used it in the 1400's, the 1600's and the 1700's.  It was used by Ward in 1647 and by J. Edwards in 1693.  It is in the Clavis Apocalyptica of 1627.  And used also by theologian Paul Gill in 1745.
It was used hundreds of years before Darby came along.  

*The Greek word, harpaz is used 14 times in the Bible.*

Christians are not to argue over Biblical doctrine, but *most *of the best and learned Bible scholars, past and present agree that there have been those raptured in the past,  examples being Enoch and Elijah, and those who accompanied Christ to Heaven,  and is prophesied to happen again.  God's children are not appointed to God's wrath. 

Believing in the rapture, or not, isn't necessary for God's faithfulness to occur.  God's will *will* be done regardless of what denominational belief a Christian follows.  
*Christ the Lord is our Savior, on that we all agree.*


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 22, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Not so right Nudley.  While they don't have human souls, God won't keep any good thing from us and delights in giving to His children.  Your pets are only a request away.  God is good, and He loves you.


----------



## hobelim (Jan 23, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> Again Daws for the hundredth time:
> The word rapture comes from the Latin, _rapere_ used in the Vulgate circa *400 AD* to translate the Greek word *HARPAZ * which is rendered by the phrase "caught up".  The Vulgate is at your disposal, should you care to investigate further.
> 
> Paul used it, *PRIOR TO 40 AD* English literature used it in the 1400's, the 1600's and the 1700's.  It was used by Ward in 1647 and by J. Edwards in 1693.  It is in the Clavis Apocalyptica of 1627.  And used also by theologian Paul Gill in 1745.
> ...




UGH. People do not float up into the sky and they never have whether they were Elijah or Jesus.  Being taken up in a whirlwind is a euphemism for him being killed by an angry swirling mob, just like Jesus being taken up into heaven is a euphemism for his execution, disappearing behind a cloud, a known metaphor for a crowd of people, a crowd that was screaming for his blood. The more he asserted the truth, the more he was hated by those who loved and practiced deceit. Nothing supernatural about it, nothing too deep too rarified or too mysterious for even a child to understand.

Strive to be an honest person and maybe someday you too will be taken up into Heaven. So far things don't look so good for you. You seem to be working with extreme devotion to be left behind.

Oh well, to each his own.


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 23, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



If the god you imagine is like that, I'd rather eat shit and die...

'n, btw, I truly believe that you, and all others who hold beliefs such as yours, are absolutely full of shit...


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 23, 2014)

You need to give Christ His judgement robe back.  It isn't for you to decide who goes and who stays.  

You take the Jesus of the Bible and then make up your own version of what happened to Him. If you believe in Jesus you need to listen to what He said, and not interpret what you think He said and then build your own religion around your imaginings.

What He said was no one can remove me from His hand.  My fate is secure.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 23, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> You need to give Christ His judgement robe back.  It isn't for you to decide who goes and who stays.  He can see a man's heart, you cannot.  Judging me brings condemnation down on you, not me.
> 
> If you believe in Jesus you need to listen to what He said, and not interpret what you think He said and then build your own religion around your imaginings.
> 
> He said was no one can remove me from His hand.  So, my fate is secure, as child of the Most High.  I am His. Christ secured my place at my Father's table. My righteousness is in Christ.



Question...............................did anyone ever think that their place in Heaven was secured by their own works?  Does anyone ever consider that their place in Heaven is secured by how they treat their fellow man (meaning fellow human, because women are considered as well)?

I mean........................didn't Jesus state that so as you treat the lowest (meaning the poor and oppressed), you treat Me as well?  (Yeah.....................I paraphrased).

But seriously....................if we're all a part of God like Jesus taught, shouldn't we all treat each other as we would treat God?

Some of us seem to fall short of that goal.


----------



## hobelim (Jan 23, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> You need to give Christ His judgement robe back.  It isn't for you to decide who goes and who stays.
> 
> You take the Jesus of the Bible and then make up your own version of what happened to Him. If you believe in Jesus you need to listen to what He said, and not interpret what you think He said and then build your own religion around your imaginings.
> 
> What He said was no one can remove me from His hand.  My fate is secure.



LOL,,, yes, your fate is secure and self chosen. You worship a cookie, desecrate the teachings of Jesus and perjure yourself in the name of God on a daily basis.

people do not float up into the sky. Sometimes, especially in scripture the meaning of what is conveyed is not directly connected to the literal meaning of the words used.

If you read that Jesus kicked the bucket, a euphemism, and interpret its meaning literally then what you believe it says becomes bullshit by your failure to comprehend.

"Therefore, listen carefully. Those who have will receive more, but as for those who don't have, even what they seem to have will be taken away from them." luke 8:18


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 23, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> BOTTOMLINE= BE READY OR BE LEFT BEHIND!!! YOUR CHOICE!!! '' THE CATCHING UP"" IS THE RAPTURE!!! For if we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so God will bring with Him those who have fallen asleep in Jesus. 15 For this we say to you by the word of the Lord, that we who are alive and remain until the coming of the Lord, will not precede those who have fallen asleep. 16 For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. 17 Then we who are alive and remain will be ""CAUGHT UP"" (RAPTURED) together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air, and so we shall always be with the Lord. 18 Therefore comfort one another with these words. 1 THESSALIOANS 4:14-18



Ill take my chances with faith in Jesus Christ and a belief in the scriptures instead of your doctrine.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 23, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The doctrine of the Rapture is as nonsensical as the dualism of the gnostics.
> ...



No have I. But I don't think Jake was talking tabout church discipline. I think he was talking about apostasy from the truth. And believe in any false doctrine can lead to that. One doesn't have to be kicked out of Church by the Church to kick oneself out with unbelief.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 23, 2014)

ABikerSailor said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > You need to give Christ His judgement robe back.  It isn't for you to decide who goes and who stays.  He can see a man's heart, you cannot.  Judging me brings condemnation down on you, not me.
> ...



We all fall short of that goal.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 23, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> Again Daws for the hundredth time:
> The word rapture comes from the Latin, _rapere_ used in the Vulgate circa *400 AD* to translate the Greek word *HARPAZ * which is rendered by the phrase "caught up".  The Vulgate is at your disposal, should you care to investigate further.
> 
> Paul used it, *PRIOR TO 40 AD* English literature used it in the 1400's, the 1600's and the 1700's.  It was used by Ward in 1647 and by J. Edwards in 1693.  It is in the Clavis Apocalyptica of 1627.  And used also by theologian Paul Gill in 1745.
> ...


love it when you rationalize....
the rapture myth of today is not the same as being "caught up" which unless i'm wrong, is a euphemism for becoming a follower of belief system.
it has the same meaning as swept up.
it's not to be taken literally.

gods will is also a myth...


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 23, 2014)

hobelim said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > You need to give Christ His judgment robe back.  It isn't for you to decide who goes and who stays.
> ...



So you believe Luke huh?  Good:


> And behold, two men were talking with Him; and they were Moses and Elijah, who, appearing in glory, were speaking of His departure which He was about to accomplish at Jerusalem.



Moses and Elijah?   Christ's departure as something *He* accomplished?   
Far better we listen to what you think must have happened than the eyewitnesses.  
And how about all of those fish and loaves of bread?  Since man can't perform magic, only one ate lunch that day.  The rest euphemised their stomach's were full.......
Since you can't cure blindness, neither could Jesus.  The eye witnesses just pretended the blind could see, the lame could walk.  
Mary and Martha just *thought *Lazarus rose from the dead because they didn't understand Christ the way you do.  
Since men can't rise from the dead, the resurrection never happened either........

Hob, honey,  there is a reason we are not to rely on our own understanding.  You've rewritten the whole Bible based on yours, so we don't have to rely on Christ, or what He said, or what He did, or those that saw Him do it.......
Thanks, but forgive me, I'll stick with the Word, and not the Hob.


----------



## hangover (Jan 23, 2014)

Everyday since Raygun got in the White House, I've kept thinking that it can't get much crazier than this. But everyday it does.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 23, 2014)

Where's the rapture, it's about fucking time all you crazy christians got the fuck off this planet, you're wasting valuable oxygen.


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes!!! Anyday millions of believers will be gone (caught up to meet jesus) and you??


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 23, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Yes!!! Anyday millions of believers will be gone (caught up to meet jesus) and you??



I'm gonna take all your stuff when you leave.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 23, 2014)

ABikerSailor said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > You need to give Christ His judgment robe back.  It isn't for you to decide who goes and who stays.  He can see a man's heart, you cannot.  Judging me brings condemnation down on you, not me.
> ...



We all fall short of that goal.  Jesus told us to love one another, as He has loved us.  
Sadly, we do unto others as others have done unto us.  That's human nature.  Which is why we need Christ.

Unless you can work off sin, and I find that concept nowhere in the Bible, then our works are like filthy rags compared to the work Christ did on the cross, which was to *pay the price * for our sins so that we wouldn't have to.  He took the punishment in our place.
It was His gift to us.   Therefore there is no condemnation for us to receive.  Our works, or lack thereof,  are judged for reward.  On the other hand, salvation is through the sin free blood that was shed for us, and not of ourselves:


> Titus 3:5 NOT BY WORKS of righteousness which we have done, but according to his mercy he saved us, by the washing of regeneration, and renewing of the Holy Ghost..





> Ephesians 2:8-9, &#8220;For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the *gift *of God: NOT OF WORKS, lest any man should boast.&#8221;


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 23, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Yes!!! Anyday millions of believers will be gone (caught up to meet jesus) and you??
> ...



You can have mine too.  Stuff is worthless, compared to the riches laid up in Heaven by a Father that loves His children.  I'm trading my home in for a mansion.  And you can drive my car over all the potholes you can find.  I prefer streets of gold. 
On the other hand, you can just come with......


----------



## daws101 (Jan 23, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


funny how fantasy works ,ram wants heaven to be like Beverly hills or some other snooty idle rich neighborhood...
if I believed that heaven existed, why the hell would it need street of gold or mansions who is god trying to impress?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 23, 2014)

I didn't decorate Heaven, I didn't build the mansions, I didn't pave the streets.  But I sure love being spoiled by my Father, who did.  



> the fifth, sardonyx; the sixth, sardius; the seventh, chrysolite; the eighth, beryl; the ninth, topaz; the tenth, chrysoprase; the eleventh, jacinth; the twelfth, amethyst. And the twelve gates were twelve pearls; each one of the gates was a single pearl. And the street of the city was pure gold, like transparent glass. I saw no temple in it, for the Lord God the Almighty and the Lamb are its temple.





> Let not your heart be troubled: ye believe in God, believe also in me. In my Father's house are many mansions: *if it were not so, I would have told you.* I go to prepare a place for you. And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come again, and receive you unto myself; that where I am, there ye may be also.



Nothing but the best for God's children.  Of course if that wasn't the case,  you would condemn God for holding back.......... 

I'm sure we can find an ash pile for you, if you perfer.  Myself,  I like the finer things.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 23, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> I didn't decorate Heaven, I didn't build the mansions, I didn't pave the streets.  But I sure love being spoiled by my Father, who did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you missed the point completely...or dismissed it as it fucks up your fantasy..
who ever wrote that suffered from the same inferiority complex you do.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 23, 2014)

I did neither Daws.  I am a child of the Most High.  Co-heir with Christ.  Nothing inferior in that.

God doesn't need to impress anyone. It is His pleasure to give His children the best of everything.
And, if you don't know who wrote that, you post uninformed.   

He loves you Daws, if you were the only human that ever lived, He'd still pave His streets with gold and build you a mansion.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 23, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> I did neither Daws.  I am a child of the Most High.  Co-heir with Christ.  Nothing inferior in that.
> 
> God doesn't need to impress anyone. It is His pleasure to give His children the best of everything.
> And, if you don't know who wrote that, you post uninformed.
> ...


ok sure...sacrasm..
again you miss the point...


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 23, 2014)

I meant no sacrasm.  What I said I meant in earnest.  *You* are a child of the Most High God.  And while Christ hung on that cross your name and your deeds were addressed, just as mine were.  He wants to hold your hand in times of trouble, to bless you, and to keep you safe, and have you sit at His table.  He's waiting to hear from you.  Try Him, you'll like Him.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 23, 2014)

"A preoccupation with the next world clearly shows an inability to cope credibly with this one." Richard K. Morgan (Broken Angels)

Christians and Muslims both suffer from this preoccupation with the afterlife. Judaism is much more centered on this life, not the next one.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 23, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> I did neither Daws.  I am a child of the Most High.  Co-heir with Christ.  Nothing inferior in that.
> 
> God doesn't need to impress anyone. It is His pleasure to give His children the best of everything.
> And, if you don't know who wrote that, you post uninformed.
> ...



So what seperates you wackos from the Muslim wackos that believe in a bunch of virgins waiting for them?  

Note to Muslims: Virgins are highly over rated.

You *all* sound crazy as bed bugs.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 23, 2014)

A belief and dicussion of that belief does not a preocupation make.  I am very busy in this life with a variety of things.  Business, family,  friends, home, etc.  But Christ takes precedent over all. 
And I hope to be busy in the next chapter of my life as well.   

What seperates Christians from Muslims is that one promotes love for one another, the other death to all infidels.  Killing and to be killed for Allah, is the opposite of loving one another.  

Huggy are you being forced to the religious forum?  If not, whose the crazy one to spend what precious time you have left on something you don't believe?


----------



## hobelim (Jan 24, 2014)

daws101 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...




I suspect that God is not trying to impress anyone. Whoever made those streets of gold descriptions of heaven were probably trying to impress the poor.

You can't easily catch a fish without a nice shiny lure.


----------



## hobelim (Jan 24, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> So you believe Luke huh?  Good:
> 
> 
> > And behold, two men were talking with Him; and they were Moses and Elijah, who, appearing in glory, were speaking of His departure which He was about to accomplish at Jerusalem.
> ...





When Jesus appeared the first time the Jewish people had not heard from God for over 1000 years. They were famished and had become blinded by darkness and crippled and paralyzed by ignorance and fear in what had become a Greco-Roman desert wilderness. When Jesus fed the multitude he fed them his teaching from God though his first 7 disciples referred to as five loaves and two fish, who went out and sat the people down in groups of fifty and taught the crowd who ate their fill and their hunger for divine revelation and guidance was satisfied. The uneaten pieces that filled twelve baskets were the aspects of what Jesus taught that the rest of the crowd could not swallow. 7 disciples became twelve, the multiplication of the loaves, a miracle!

The dead came to life, the blind received sight, the crippled and paralyzed were healed and made whole and stood up on their own two feet and walked like rational human beings, perhaps for the first time in their entire lives.


No one pretended anything.


Why are you pretending to believe that God sent Jesus to host a supernatural fish sandwich party in the desert to fill their stomachs?


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 24, 2014)

Jesus was the son of Satan.


----------



## theword (Jan 24, 2014)

hobelim said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > So you believe Luke huh?  Good:
> ...



I can easily see your imagination is running wild with all your false interpretations of the scriptures that were written by antichrists to lure in their Christians. 

We saints write about heavenly things. We don't need to focus on miracles because life alone is a miracle. Many people have witnessed miraculous things in this world that they can't explain but that has nothing to do with knowing our true Creator.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 24, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> I meant no sacrasm.  What I said I meant in earnest.  *You* are a child of the Most High God.  And while Christ hung on that cross your name and your deeds were addressed, just as mine were.  He wants to hold your hand in times of trouble, to bless you, and to keep you safe, and have you sit at His table.  He's waiting to hear from you.  Try Him, you'll like Him.


lol
WHAT i SAID WAS SARCASM...
THE REST IS A SOUND BITE FROM A FANTASY....


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 24, 2014)

daws101 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > I meant no sacrasm.  What I said I meant in earnest.  *You* are a child of the Most High God.  And while Christ hung on that cross your name and your deeds were addressed, just as mine were.  He wants to hold your hand in times of trouble, to bless you, and to keep you safe, and have you sit at His table.  He's waiting to hear from you.  Try Him, you'll like Him.
> ...



My deeds couldn't have been addressed by Jesus on the cross, I wasn't born yet.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 24, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


your parents,parents,parents, parents etc...weren't born yet either..
the odd thing is Christians blather on endlessly about free will....if god, Jesus knew in advance what you would do, then free will is a steaming pile!


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 24, 2014)

Daws, Christ didn't remove your free will, He just paid the price for our poor use of it.  

That you weren't born when Christ hung on the cross is no obstacle for God.  Time is a dimension.  It was the missing link in Einstein's theory until Hubble showed it to him from a spacial vantage point.  It revealed to Einstein that if time is in motion, then we should be able to go back in time to a beginning.
Our noted scientists of the 20th century finally realized there are more than the 4 dimensions that bind us on this earth, and probably an infinite number of dimensions exist.   

Here's a simplified example:
You are standing on Main street and a parade turns the corner and passes in front of you before turning left on the next street and disappearing from your view.  Your neighbor is in a helicopter.  He can see the parade begin, turn and march down Main Street, and end after it turns left to reach it's destination.  He sees things from a different prospective than you.   So does your Father.   Our future is already God's history.  It's how He already knows what countries will invade Israel, for instance.   
Dimensions are a reality.  Science says so, and so does God.  

It is that dimension that allows God to see the end from the beginning.  He is not bound by the four dimensions that bind us and can freely move from dimension to dimension, forward and back.  
Christ in His glorified body demonstrated this by appearing, seemingly out of nowhere, and then leaving as mysteriously as he appeared. Our glorified bodies will be like His.  We will no longer tethered by gravity or time. 

God can go right now to the day your grandchild will be born, even if your child, the father to be, is only 6 years old in our time frame.  He has already seen and knows the names and has counted the hairs on the heads of every child that will be born tomorrow, or 2042.   He is inter-dimensional, and that involved when it comes to His children.  
And keep in mind that He knows the amount of hairs on your head, because you too belong to Him.  That you never even talk to Him doesn't diminish His love for you. It grieves Him, but it doesn't change His love. You are His baby boy, and He will know how many hairs will be there on your head tomorrow.  It is a continually changing number.  He keeps track of us day by day. 
And when he does finally hear from you, God Almighty will dance over you with joy.  You are that important.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh, sigh.

There is no biblical doctrine of The Rapture.

It is man made.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 24, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> Daws, Christ didn't remove your free will, He just paid the price for our poor use of it.
> 
> That you weren't born when Christ hung on the cross is no obstacle for God.  Time is a dimension.  It was the missing link in Einstein's theory until Hubble showed it to him from a spacial vantage point.  It revealed to Einstein that if time is in motion, then we should be able to go back in time to a beginning.
> Our noted scientists of the 20th century finally realized there are more than the 4 dimensions that bind us on this earth, and probably an infinite number of dimensions exist.
> ...


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Oh, sigh.
> 
> There is no biblical doctrine of The Rapture.
> 
> It is man made.



Then meet me at Enoch's house tomorrow at noon.....


----------



## daws101 (Jan 24, 2014)

The World: Before the Flood


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 24, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, sigh.
> ...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 24, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> "A preoccupation with the next world clearly shows an inability to cope credibly with this one." Richard K. Morgan (Broken Angels)
> 
> Christians and Muslims both suffer from this preoccupation with the afterlife. Judaism is much more centered on this life, not the next one.



You really think that? The scriptures seem to teach more about this life and the path to happiness.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 24, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > "A preoccupation with the next world clearly shows an inability to cope credibly with this one." Richard K. Morgan (Broken Angels)
> ...


those facts too much for you?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 24, 2014)

Morgan is as crazy as you are Daws as well as the Rapturists.

Work on loving yourself, doing good, and find your own way.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 24, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Jesus was the son of Satan.



And here, I thought he was the son of "god". 

Its just SO confusing. 

Okay, seriously, I don't mind that people make us these silly stories. Have fun with the magic sky fairy stuff. 

Just don't expect intelligent, thinking people to fall for it.


----------



## LittleNipper (Jan 24, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Jews love to leave stones on grave markers and seek after the lost matzoh. Let's be realistic. If one is really healthy and not a klutz and doesn't get caught in the middle of a war, one might expect to live to be perhaps 100 years old. However, the eternity that comes afterwards is quite a lot longer...


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 27, 2014)

LittleNipper said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



TRY TO THINK!! THIS little LIFE ,EVEN IF 100 YEARS IS LESS THAN A DROP IN THE OCEANS OF ETERNITY. BUT KNOW!  ACCEPTING OR REJECTING GOD 'S LOVE AND FORGIVNESS IS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING YOU WILLEVER DO FOR ALL ETERNITY. BEST YOU THINK ON THAT TRUTH.


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 27, 2014)

Stop yelling.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 27, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



I dont see facts, i see an opinion.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 28, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



The scriptures are all about one thing: paying your tithe. Religion is the most successful money making scam of all time.


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 28, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



That is an interpretation.  You can't find tithing in the New Testament.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 28, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



So jesus had a job to pay for his food and clothing? Cool, didn't know that.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 28, 2014)

Now this is really important......
Will rapture occur before the April 15th Tax deadline?


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 28, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



There is no evidence recorded that he needed much.  They gleaned or lived off of the land, they caught fish.  He wasn't pre-occupied with food although I believe they did eat, I don't think He was pre-occupied with clothes or many belongings.  The only things He had was the clothes off of His back.


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 28, 2014)

Desperado said:


> Now this is really important......
> Will rapture occur before the April 15th Tax deadline?



No one knows.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 28, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



So basically, Jesus was a moocher.


----------



## hobelim (Jan 28, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...




Not exactly. It is recorded that Jesus was supported by some people out of their own pocket who were more than happy to watch him stick it to the man. Even if no one helped, he would have done it for free.

It was a thankless job with shitty pay that no one wanted but somebody had to do it.


----------



## PainefulTruth (Jan 28, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then???



Yes.

And if it doesn't happen, will you believe then????



> Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



If you're able to pass down your religion to your gr.-gr.-gr.-gr.-gr.-gr.-grandchild, he'll be laying on his deathbed still saying "soon".


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 28, 2014)

PainefulTruth said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then???
> ...



BELIEVE GOD'S WORD!!!!===First, you must understand this: In the last days people who follow their own desires will appear. These disrespectful people will ridicule Gods promise  4 by saying, Whats happened to his promise to return? Ever since our ancestors died, everything continues as it did from the beginning of the world.

5 They are deliberately ignoring one fact: Because of Gods word, heaven and earth existed a long time ago. The earth appeared out of water and was kept alive by water.  6 Water also flooded and destroyed that world.  7 By Gods word, the present heaven and earth are designated to be burned. They are being kept until the day ungodly people will be judged and destroyed.

8 Dear friends, dont ignore this fact: One day with the Lord is like a thousand years, and a thousand years are like one day.  9 The Lord isnt slow to do what he promised, as some people think. Rather, he is patient for your sake. He doesnt want to destroy anyone but wants all people to have an opportunity to turn to him and change the way they think and act.

10 The day of the Lord will come like a thief. On that day heaven will pass away with a roaring sound. Everything that makes up the universe will burn and be destroyed. The earth and everything that people have done on it will be exposed.

11 All these things will be destroyed in this way. So think of the kind of holy and godly lives you must live  12 as you look forward to the day of God and eagerly wait for it to come. When that day comes, heaven will be on fire and will be destroyed. Everything that makes up the universe will burn and melt.  13 But we look forward to what God has promiseda new heaven and a new eartha place where everything that has Gods approval lives.

14 Therefore, dear friends, with this to look forward to, make every effort to have him find you at peace, without spiritual stains or blemishes.  15 Think of our Lords patience as an opportunity for us to be saved. 
2PETER 3:3-14


----------



## syrenn (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## GISMYS (Jan 28, 2014)

Great debater?????????????


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 28, 2014)

Define any day now.

This thread's been up for almost a year.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 28, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Great debater?????????????



there is no "debating" with a bible thumped. 

which is why you are fun to mock.....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 28, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> PainefulTruth said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



These quotations of scripture have nothing to do with the rapture.   The rapture is a man made teaching - Matt 24 Jesus warns us no less than 5 times not to be deceived.  Those that endure until the end - the same shall be saved.  The early church was not raptured out of their tribulations and neither will we.   Believing or not believing in a rapture is not a matter of salvation.  Believing in Jesus Christ is.  - Jeri


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 28, 2014)

THE RAPTURE (CATCHING UP) IS FOUND IN 1 THESSALIOANS 4:13-18 Comfort about Christians Who Have Died

13 Brothers and sisters, we dont want you to be ignorant about those who have died. We dont want you to grieve like other people who have no hope.  14 We believe that Jesus died and came back to life. We also believe that, through Jesus, God will bring back those who have died. They will come back with Jesus.  15 We are telling you what the Lord taught. We who are still alive when the Lord comes will not go into his kingdom ahead of those who have already died.  16 The Lord will come from heaven with a command, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trumpet call of God. First, the dead who believed in Christ will come back to life.  17 Then, together with them, we who are still alive will be ""caught up"" (raptured)in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. In this way we will always be with the Lord.  18 So then, comfort each other with these words!
BELIEVE GOD'S WORD NOT MAN'S SILLY IDEAS AND LIES!!!


----------



## daws101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


why am I not  surprised.?.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 28, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> THE RAPTURE (CATCHING UP) IS FOUND IN 1 THESSALIOANS 4:13-18 Comfort about Christians Who Have Died
> 
> 13 Brothers and sisters, we dont want you to be ignorant about those who have died. We dont want you to grieve like other people who have no hope.  14 We believe that Jesus died and came back to life. We also believe that, through Jesus, God will bring back those who have died. They will come back with Jesus.  15 We are telling you what the Lord taught. We who are still alive when the Lord comes will not go into his kingdom ahead of those who have already died.  16 The Lord will come from heaven with a command, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trumpet call of God. First, the dead who believed in Christ will come back to life.  17 Then, together with them, we who are still alive will be ""caught up"" (raptured)in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. In this way we will always be with the Lord.  18 So then, comfort each other with these words!
> BELIEVE GOD'S WORD NOT MAN'S SILLY IDEAS AND LIES!!!



Jesus is coming back once.  Not twice.  The rapture teaching began in the 1800's and is a man made teaching.   It isn't scriptural.  You are misinterpreting scripture.  What you need to be doing is prepare yourself to endure until the end.  Not expect to disappear at the first hint of trouble - like a puff of smoke - which is not going to happen.


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 31, 2014)

jeremiah said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > the rapture (catching up) is found in 1 thessalioans 4:13-18 comfort about christians who have died
> ...



i think i will choose to believe god's word and ignore and laugh at your silly ideas!!! Ok??


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 31, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



You mean the god's word that was written by random men? So the writers were hearing voices?


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 31, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > jeremiah said:
> ...



WHY SHOW THE BOARD YOUR IGNORANCE???==The Holy Scriptures. They have the power to give you wisdom so that you can be saved through faith in Christ Jesus.  16 Every Scripture passage is inspired by God. All of them are useful for teaching, pointing out errors, correcting people, and training them for a life that has Gods approval.  17 They equip Gods servants so that they are completely prepared to do good things. 1 TIMOTHY 3:15-17


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 31, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


So you're one of god's servants? Cool, I'll have some nachos and a beer.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 31, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...


make that two and run a tab!


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 31, 2014)

If you think the Bible is random, let's have a test.  I need 40 people to write a chapter about something and when you're done we'll take the chapters and bring them together and see if they meld  to make any sense at all. Then we'll see if they are numerically bonded, if they contain the required codes, if they can be used by way of equal distance lettering to produce prophesy.  And if they produce the geneology of every human.  And if they can be used to find the bodies of dead Israeli soldiers, and predict planes flying into buildings, thousands of years in advance, and the names of those involved in the act.

Why would God 's servants serve anyone but God?  Get your own beer.  
Abraham served God, but couldn't give one drop of water to quench the tormenting thrist of the  rich man in Hades.  Drink up while you can.


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 31, 2014)

SATAN AND DEMONS AND THOSE THAT ALLOWSATAN TO USE THEM AS HIS TOOL,FOOL FIGHT THE RAPTURE TOOTH AND NAIL!!! ==After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????  ARE YOU READY TO MEET JESUS IN THE CLOUDS?? YES!!! '' THE CATCHING UP"" IS THE RAPTURE!!! For if we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so God will bring with Him those who have fallen asleep in Jesus. 15 For this we say to you by the word of the Lord, that we who are alive and remain until the coming of the Lord, will not precede those who have fallen asleep. 16 For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. 17 Then we who are alive and remain will be ""CAUGHT UP"" (RAPTURED) together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air, and so we shall always be with the Lord. 18 Therefore comfort one another with these words. 1 THESSALIOANS 4:14-18


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 31, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > jeremiah said:
> ...



Well yeah. And they still are. 

Nachos and beer sounds good to me too.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 31, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> If you think the Bible is random, let's have a test.  I need 40 people to write a chapter about something and when you're done we'll take the chapters and bring them together and see if they meld  to make any sense at all. Then we'll see if they are numerically bonded, if they contain the required codes, if they can be used by way of equal distance lettering to produce prophesy.  And if they produce the geneology of every human.  And if they can be used to find the bodies of dead Israeli soldiers, and predict planes flying into buildings, thousands of years in advance, and the names of those involved in the act.
> 
> Why would God 's servants serve anyone but God?  Get your own beer.
> Abraham served God, but couldn't give one drop of water to quench the tormenting thrist of the  rich man in Hades.  Drink up while you can.



You know what?

You make a couple of good points here:

1) You're right that bible doesn't hand together and makes no sense at all.

2) And, you're right about the beer. Much more likely they were serving wine.


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 31, 2014)

At the rapture(catching up of believers) believers are caught up to meet jesus in the clouds,later when jesus returns to earth to set up his kingdom we believers come back with jesus as his foot lands on the mount of olives!!!


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 31, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> If you think the Bible is random, let's have a test.  I need 40 people to write a chapter about something and when you're done we'll take the chapters and bring them together and see if they meld  to make any sense at all. Then we'll see if they are numerically bonded, if they contain the required codes, if they can be used by way of equal distance lettering to produce prophesy.  And if they produce the geneology of every human.  And if they can be used to find the bodies of dead Israeli soldiers, and predict planes flying into buildings, thousands of years in advance, and the names of those involved in the act.
> 
> Why would God 's servants serve anyone but God?  Get your own beer.
> Abraham served God, but couldn't give one drop of water to quench the tormenting thrist of the  rich man in Hades.  Drink up while you can.



Those gospels were cherry picked and a whole bunch of gospels didn't make it into the bible.


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 31, 2014)

GOD'S WORD SAYS WE BELIEVERS WILL KNOW WHEN HIS RETURN IS NEAR!!! Be Ready for the Day of the Lord
5 Brothers and sisters, you dont need anyone to write to you about times and dates.  2 You know very well that the day of the Lord will come like a thief in the night.  3 When people say, Everything is safe and sound! destruction will suddenly strike them. It will be as sudden as labor pains come to a pregnant woman. They wont be able to escape.  4 But, brothers and sisters, you dont live in the dark. That day wont take you by surprise as a thief would.  5 You belong to the day and the light not to the night and the dark.  6 Therefore, we must not fall asleep like other people, but we must stay awake and be sober.  7 People who sleep, sleep at night; people who get drunk, get drunk at night.  8 Since we belong to the day, we must be sober. We must put on faith and love as a breastplate and the hope of salvation as a helmet.  9 It was not Gods intention that we experience his anger but that we obtain salvation through our Lord Jesus Christ.  10 He died for us so that, whether we are awake in this life or asleep in death, we will live together with him.  11 Therefore, encourage each other and strengthen one another as you are doing.
1THESSALIOANS 5:1-11


----------



## daws101 (Jan 31, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> If you think the Bible is random, let's have a test.  I need 40 people to write a chapter about something and when you're done we'll take the chapters and bring them together and see if they meld  to make any sense at all. Then we'll see if they are numerically bonded, if they contain the required codes, if they can be used by way of equal distance lettering to produce prophesy.  And if they produce the geneology of every human.  And if they can be used to find the bodies of dead Israeli soldiers, and predict planes flying into buildings, thousands of years in advance, and the names of those involved in the act.
> 
> Why would God 's servants serve anyone but God?  Get your own beer.
> Abraham served God, but couldn't give one drop of water to quench the tormenting thrist of the  rich man in Hades.  Drink up while you can.


the bible has no central theme (god does not count he's a cameo appearance)
the Gospels  written in the bible are for the most part rehashed tribal tales and the "writers" are not credited.
Authorship of the Bible - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

also there is a thousand year gap between where the old testament  ends and the new testament begins ..


as to this NONSENSE  "if they can be used by way of equal distance lettering to produce prophesy.  And if they produce the geneology of every human.  And if they can be used to find the bodies of dead Israeli soldiers, and predict planes flying into buildings, thousands of years in advance, and the names of those involved in the act."

if you take any book of the same length and do what the poster asks the results will be amazingly similar and just as false...  
it has much more to do with probabilities then a hidden code by god.


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 31, 2014)

Why allow satan to use you as his tool and blinded fool???????????? Best you count the cost!!!!=death and hell!!


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 31, 2014)

When the Lord Jesus is revealed, coming from heaven with his mighty angels in a blazing fire.  8 He will take revenge on those who refuse to acknowledge God and on those who refuse to respond to the Good News about our Lord Jesus.  9 They will pay the penalty by being destroyed forever, by being separated from the Lords presence and from his glorious power.  10 This will happen on that day when he comes to be honored among all his holy people and admired by all who have believed in him. This includes you because you believed the testimony we gave you. 2 THESSALIOANS 1: 7-12

11 With this in mind, we always pray that our God will make you worthy of his call. We also pray that through his power he will help you accomplish every good desire and help you do everything your faith produces.  12 That way the name of our Lord Jesus will be honored among you. Then, because of the good will of Jesus Christ, our God and Lord, you will be honored by him.
2 THESSALIOANS


----------



## daws101 (Jan 31, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Why allow satan to use you as his tool and blinded fool???????????? Best you count the cost!!!!=death and hell!!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 31, 2014)

Does this mean that I can stop paying my mortgage payments?  Also, we were all told that the rapture was going to come in 2010, or 2011, I forget which, and the only one who disappeared was Kim Jong II, dictator of North Korea. 

I'm confused....


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 31, 2014)

When the Lord Jesus is revealed, coming from heaven with his mighty angels in a blazing fire.  8 He will take revenge on those who refuse to acknowledge God and on those who refuse to respond to the Good News about our Lord Jesus.  9 They will pay the penalty by being destroyed forever, by being separated from the Lords presence and from his glorious power.  10 This will happen on that day when he comes to be honored among all his holy people and admired by all who have believed in him. This includes you because you believed the testimony we gave you.

11 With this in mind, we always pray that our God will make you worthy of his call. We also pray that through his power he will help you accomplish every good desire and help you do everything your faith produces.  12 That way the name of our Lord Jesus will be honored among you. Then, because of the good will of Jesus Christ, our God and Lord, you will be honored by him.
2 THESSALIOANS 2:8-12


----------



## hjmick (Jan 31, 2014)

Still waiting...


----------



## daws101 (Jan 31, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Does this mean that I can stop paying my mortgage payments?  Also, we were all told that the rapture was going to come in 2010, or 2011, I forget which, and the only one who disappeared was Kim Jong II, dictator of North Korea.
> 
> I'm confused....


if you're not a rapture believer or the right kind of Christian or of any other belief system you should keep paying your mortgage..
there will be some benefits to the rapture, shorter lines at theaters, shopping, sporting events.
less traffic.
you won't have to get pass to ride space mountain...


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 31, 2014)

GOD'S Laws are intended for lawbreakers and rebels, for ungodly people and sinners, for those who think nothing is holy or sacred, for those who kill their fathers, their mothers, or other people.  10 Laws are intended for people involved in sexual sins, for homosexuals, for kidnappers, for liars, for those who lie when they take an oath, and for whatever else is against accurate teachings. 1 TIMOTHY 1:9-10


----------



## hjmick (Jan 31, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean that I can stop paying my mortgage payments?  Also, we were all told that the rapture was going to come in 2010, or 2011, I forget which, and the only one who disappeared was Kim Jong II, dictator of North Korea.
> ...




Definitely pay the mortgage, the bankers won't be going anywhere. Probably the lawyers as well...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 31, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> At the rapture(catching up of believers) believers are caught up to meet jesus in the clouds,later when jesus returns to earth to set up his kingdom we believers come back with jesus as his foot lands on the mount of olives!!!



You're coming back?

Oh crap.


----------



## GISMYS (Jan 31, 2014)

PAUL SAYS== First of all, I encourage you to make petitions, prayers, intercessions, and prayers of thanks for all people,  2 for rulers, and for everyone who has authority over us. Pray for these people so that we can have a quiet and peaceful life always lived in a godly and reverent way.  3 This is good and pleases God our Savior.  4 He wants all people to be saved and to learn the truth.  5 There is one God. There is also one mediator between God and humansa human, Christ Jesus.  6 He sacrificed himself for all people to free them from their sins. 1 TIMOTHY 2:1-6


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 31, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > At the rapture(catching up of believers) believers are caught up to meet jesus in the clouds,later when jesus returns to earth to set up his kingdom we believers come back with jesus as his foot lands on the mount of olives!!!
> ...



Nuddley,  I doubt you'll have to worry about it.  Only a remnant of those left behiind will make it through the famine, drought,  war and radioactivity that is coming at the hand of those who didn't need Christ. Good Luck though.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 31, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


you can always dream!


----------



## Chuckt (Jan 31, 2014)

daws101 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



What kind of problems are we going to have in heaven?  We'll still have a God we cannot prove to some extent.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 31, 2014)

daws101 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



More like hallucinate.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 31, 2014)

God said we would know of His existence by the fact that He will control the armies that plan to invade Israel.  He has even told us in advance who they will be and how He plans to defeat them.  Enormous hail, confusion on their parts, and He will cause them to kill each other.  
If that doesn't do it, the return of the Lion of Judah will cement the fact that He lives, He is in control,  and He is All Mighty. 
There are no problems in Heaven, Chuck.  The problem of proving His existence is an earthy conundrum.


----------



## Politico (Feb 1, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > At the rapture(catching up of believers) believers are caught up to meet jesus in the clouds,later when jesus returns to earth to set up his kingdom we believers come back with jesus as his foot lands on the mount of olives!!!
> ...



Apparently everyone is since it didn't happen.


----------



## PostmodernProph (Feb 1, 2014)

hjmick said:


> Definitely pay the mortgage, the bankers won't be going anywhere. Probably the lawyers as well...


true story.....I had a client that I was drafting a living trust for.......he wanted a clause that said the trust would be held for him so it would still be there when he came back from the rapture......I asked him who he thought would administer such a trust......he asked me if I would be the trustee......I said "sorry.....I won't be here......I'm not one of the ones coming back......once I get there, I'm staying"......


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 1, 2014)

PostmodernProph said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely pay the mortgage, the bankers won't be going anywhere. Probably the lawyers as well...
> ...



only believers will be "caught up" unbelievers will be left behind to try to live under anti-christ rule through the years of the great tribulation. ALL BELIEVERS ""WILL"" RETURN WITH JESUS TO RULE WITH JESUS ON EARTH!!! PTL.


----------



## BreezeWood (Feb 1, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> PostmodernProph said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



.
you seriously misunderstand the "end" of times - everything will already be settled.

.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes!!! All will end well for believers but unbeliveing,god rejectors,sin loving face eternal hell!!! And you?


----------



## hobelim (Feb 1, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Yes!!! All will end well for believers but unbeliveing,god rejectors,sin loving face eternal hell!!! And you?



I'm betting that those who do not believe in an edible trinity that diddled a virgin and became a man only to say things that no one understood until he was killed because he loved the world so much will fare much better than  believers like you in this life and the next whether God exists or not.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 1, 2014)

All mankind are sinners in need of jesus as their savior. Being "good"???? No one is good enough to save himself,if man could be good enough there would be no need for jesus to die for our sins!


----------



## hobelim (Feb 1, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> All mankind are sinners in need of jesus as their savior. Being "good"???? No one is good enough to save himself,if man could be good enough there would be no need for jesus to die for our sins!



That's nonsense Gism. Jesus did not die for any of 'our' sins. You are dead because of your own sins and will remain dead until you stop sinning.

If you are such a fucked up sinner, I suggest you  strive to become a  better person.

You can begin by ending the pretense that you know something or are saved because you can paste scripture on the internet and have an outlet for all the gibberish some money grubbing TV preacher filled your head with.

Either that or you should start praying that God doesn't exist or wouldn't care about you perjuring yourself in his name on a daily basis.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 1, 2014)

22 Who is a liar? Who else but the person who rejects Jesus as the Messiah? The person who rejects the Father and the Son is an antichrist.  23 Everyone who rejects the Son doesnt have the Father either. The person who acknowledges the Son also has the Father.  24 Make sure that the message you heard from the beginning lives in you. If that message lives in you, you will also live in the Son and in the Father.  25 Christ has given us the promise of eternal life.1 JOHN 2:22-25


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 1, 2014)

hobelim said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > All mankind are sinners in need of jesus as their savior. Being "good"???? No one is good enough to save himself,if man could be good enough there would be no need for jesus to die for our sins!
> ...



A person who isnt spiritual doesnt accept the teachings of Gods Spirit. He thinks theyre nonsense. He cant understand them because a person must be spiritual to evaluate them.  15 Spiritual people evaluate everything but are subject to no ones evaluation.

16 
Who has known the mind of the Lord
    so that he can teach him?

However, we have the mind of Christ.
1 CORINTHIANS 2:14-15


----------



## PostmodernProph (Feb 1, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> only believers will be "caught up" unbelievers will be left behind to try to live under anti-christ rule through the years of the great tribulation. ALL BELIEVERS ""WILL"" RETURN WITH JESUS TO RULE WITH JESUS ON EARTH!!! PTL.



I'm an a-millenialist......since I'm a believer it really doesn't matter much to me how he returns......


----------



## Shaarona (Feb 1, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> 22 Who is a liar? Who else but the person who rejects Jesus as the Messiah? The person who rejects the Father and the Son is an antichrist.  23 Everyone who rejects the Son doesnt have the Father either. The person who acknowledges the Son also has the Father.  24 Make sure that the message you heard from the beginning lives in you. If that message lives in you, you will also live in the Son and in the Father.  25 Christ has given us the promise of eternal life.1 JOHN 2:22-25



The anti-Christ persecuted Christians... like the Roman emperors.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 1, 2014)

PostmodernProph said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > only believers will be "caught up" unbelievers will be left behind to try to live under anti-christ rule through the years of the great tribulation. ALL BELIEVERS ""WILL"" RETURN WITH JESUS TO RULE WITH JESUS ON EARTH!!! PTL.
> ...



JESUS tells believers that we "are" to know when his return is near (he is at the door) we are told to be reasdy,looking for his return and telling others!!!


----------



## Chuckt (Feb 1, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> PostmodernProph said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



So when is it?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 1, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> PostmodernProph said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



You don't know jack-shit, 

 Matthew 24:36 36" No one knows about that day or hour, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father."


----------



## BreezeWood (Feb 1, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Yes!!! All will end well for believers but unbeliveing,god rejectors,sin loving face eternal hell!!! And you?




your book did not understand either, is your problem ... 

it is hateful for believers to believe anyone at the ends of (our) time would still be alive and suffer a different fate when the Almighty returns to give final Judgement - the Judgement will be for everyone the same for all those remaining as it will be their collective belief that will be Judged.

rapture is only for an individual that becomes sinless but the Judgement will be for the Species.

.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 1, 2014)

breezewood said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > yes!!! All will end well for believers but unbeliveing,god rejectors,sin loving face eternal hell!!! And you?
> ...



why not just believe god's word?? God is all truth and love!! If you are not caught up in the rapture it will only be because you reject god and god's love!!! Your choice!


----------



## Chuckt (Feb 1, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> breezewood said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



The reality is that we don't know when it will happen or if it will be in our lifetimes even though we should live like Jesus can come back tonight.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 1, 2014)

1 Thessalonians 5
 For yourselves know perfectly that the day of the Lord so cometh as a thief in the night. 3When they are saying, Peace and safety, then sudden destruction cometh upon them, as travail upon a woman with child; and they shall in no wise escape. 4But ye, brethren, are not in darkness, that that day should overtake you as a thief: 5for ye are all sons of light, and sons of the day: we are not of the night, nor of darkness; 

 so when the bible says that "No man know the day and time Jesus will return"  it means the men that are in darkness, not able to foresee what's coming to them.. but not the believers, Brothers who sons of light will know when he's coming.


----------



## Chuckt (Feb 1, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> 1 Thessalonians 5
> For yourselves know perfectly that the day of the Lord so cometh as a thief in the night. 3When they are saying, Peace and safety, then sudden destruction cometh upon them, as travail upon a woman with child; and they shall in no wise escape. 4But ye, brethren, are not in darkness, that that day should overtake you as a thief: 5for ye are all sons of light, and sons of the day: we are not of the night, nor of darkness;
> 
> so when the bible says that "No man know the day and time Jesus will return"  it means the men that are in darkness, not able to foresee what's coming to them.. but not the believers, Brothers who sons of light will know when he's coming.



And if you are in darkness and can't see, it is like crying wolf if you get it wrong.  After you cry wolf a few times, no one is going to pay attention.  If you cry wolf and no one comes, it will be just you and the wolf.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 1, 2014)

By Gods word, the present heaven and earth are designated to be burned. They are being kept until the day ungodly people will be judged and destroyed.

8 Dear friends, dont ignore this fact: One day with the Lord is like a thousand years, and a thousand years are like one day.  9 The Lord isnt slow to do what he promised, as some people think. Rather, he is patient for your sake. He doesnt want to destroy anyone but wants all people to have an opportunity to turn to him and change the way they think and act.

10 The day of the Lord will come like a thief. On that day heaven will pass away with a roaring sound. Everything that makes up the universe will burn and be destroyed. The earth and everything that people have done on it will be exposed.

11 All these things will be destroyed in this way. So think of the kind of holy and godly lives you must live  12 as you look forward to the day of God and eagerly wait for it to come. When that day comes, heaven will be on fire and will be destroyed. Everything that makes up the universe will burn and melt.  13 But we look forward to what God has promiseda new heaven and a new eartha place where everything that has Gods approval lives.
2 PETER 3:7-13


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 1, 2014)

I AGREE!!!!=====The Holy Spirit's witness tells Christians that Jesus is coming soon for His Church
By Don Koenig

The Holy Spirit operating in true believers has made it known to many that Jesus is coming soon. There never before in history has been huge numbers of Holy Spirit inspired teachings, songs, books, and movies informing us about the soon return of Jesus. The Holy Spirit is not leading all these dedicated teachers, writers, readers and believers astray. God's purpose for this message is to get out the good news to all those with ears to hear that Jesus is about to return for His Church.

Certainly there are major segments in Christianity (even in the evangelical churches) that have been downplaying the soon return of Jesus. We see this trend in the post modern "seeker friendly" and Emergent Church Movement with their watered down gospel and Laodicean attitude. We also see it among the dominionists who believe the Church must fix everything on earth before Jesus can even return. The mocking coming from "Christians" toward those who teach on the Lord's second coming and those that teach that there is a blessed hope of escape (rapture) from God's judgment was also predicted to occur just prior to the coming of Jesus.

In these last days puffed up windbags have come along within Christendom that downplay the Gospel of salvation and Bible prophecy and instead teach contrary to God's word that Bible prophecy about the Lord's soon return is just a distraction. Fulfillment of Bible prophecy obviously does not fit their agenda of making a socialist utopia on the earth before Jesus even returns. Never mind that the Bible teaches just the opposite. That Jesus will come for those offering the gospel of salvation and patiently watching and waiting for His return. The scriptures clearly say that Jesus will come for the Church suddenly like a thief. Of those left behind on earth no flesh would have survived the troubles on earth if Jesus did not come back to save a remnant of Israel.

The pseudo Christian message of humanistic works, social justice philosophies and/or dominionist agenda has replaced the gospel of salvation but it is nowhere found in the Bible. A social agenda gospel has replaced the revealed prophetic truth written in the scriptures about the last days. We should not be surprised because the New Testament writers told us that this would happen in the last days. The scriptures clearly say that there would be those that would not endure sound doctrine and that people with itching ears would follow after them.

The Christianity many have is nothing more than a religious culture. They downplay that Jesus is coming soon because they spiritualize Bible prophecy so they know nothing about it. They are in love with the things of the world and any coming of Jesus just does not fit within their humanist agenda. 

The true Church will know the general time of the coming of Jesus

It is written in scripture that true believers will know the general time of His return. "But ye, brethren, are not in darkness, that this day should overtake you as a thief"(1Th 5:4).

Some evangelical Christians who downplay the possibility that the Holy Spirit is behind the awareness in some Christians that Jesus is coming soon, say that they know they are saved by the witness of His Spirit, or that God told them to take this job, or move here, or to go to this church or do this ministry. Why is it then so hard for them to accept that God would also tell His own people that He is about to fulfill the prophecies of His second advent? Especially since He made it clear that He would do just that to those that are faithful watching.

It is also important to note that the majority of Christians who claim a personal relationship with Jesus Christ and who are doing works led by His Spirit are also the ones who loudly proclaim His imminent return. While on the other hand, the majority of those who are Christians by tradition, and who think that the Christian life is fulfilled through Sunday ritual, rote observances, mega church entertainment services, mystical feelings or through the humanistic efforts of man are the same ones who are downplaying His return.

Jesus made it clear in scripture that there would be those that would not be watching and waiting and that they would not know the time of His coming. Jesus said He would come as a thief to these people and then weeping and gnashing of teeth will be heard from those He left behind.

So which group today do you think the Spirit of God is really speaking through? The ones who are aware of Bible prophecy and the world conditions and the increasing rebellion against God by mankind, or the ones who are asleep and/or think that the humanistic efforts of man will bring a paradise on earth before Jesus can even come?


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 1, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> I AGREE!!!!=====The Holy Spirit's witness tells Christians that Jesus is coming soon for His Church
> By Don Koenig
> 
> The Holy Spirit operating in true believers has made it known to many that Jesus is coming soon. There never before in history has been huge numbers of Holy Spirit inspired teachings, songs, books, and movies informing us about the soon return of Jesus. The Holy Spirit is not leading all these dedicated teachers, writers, readers and believers astray. God's purpose for this message is to get out the good news to all those with ears to hear that Jesus is about to return for His Church.
> ...



Paul implies the Church would know the times and seasons:

1 Th 5:1 But of the times and the seasons, brethren, ye have no need that I write unto you.
2 For yourselves know perfectly that the day of the Lord so cometh as a thief in the night.
3 For when they shall say, Peace and safety; then sudden destruction cometh upon them, as travail upon a woman with child; and they shall not escape.
4 But ye, brethren, are not in darkness, that that day should overtake you as a thief.
5 Ye are all the children of light, and the children of the day: we are not of the night, nor of darkness.
6 Therefore let us not sleep, as do others; but let us watch and be sober.
7 For they that sleep sleep in the night; and they that be drunken are drunken in the night.
8 But let us, who are of the day, be sober, putting on the breastplate of faith and love; and for an helmet, the hope of salvation.
9 For God hath not appointed us to wrath, but to obtain salvation by our Lord Jesus Christ,


----------



## PostmodernProph (Feb 1, 2014)

BreezeWood said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Yes!!! All will end well for believers but unbeliveing,god rejectors,sin loving face eternal hell!!! And you?
> ...


have to admit that's a new one for me.....is that sort of a pan-millenialism?.....


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 1, 2014)

I AGREE!!!!==signs that JESUS will return soon are all around us now===The Holy Spirit's witness tells Christians that Jesus is coming soon for His Church
By Don Koenig

The Holy Spirit operating in true believers has made it known to many that Jesus is coming soon. There never before in history has been huge numbers of Holy Spirit inspired teachings, songs, books, and movies informing us about the soon return of Jesus. The Holy Spirit is not leading all these dedicated teachers, writers, readers and believers astray. God's purpose for this message is to get out the good news to all those with ears to hear that Jesus is about to return for His Church.

Certainly there are major segments in Christianity (even in the evangelical churches) that have been downplaying the soon return of Jesus. We see this trend in the post modern "seeker friendly" and Emergent Church Movement with their watered down gospel and Laodicean attitude. We also see it among the dominionists who believe the Church must fix everything on earth before Jesus can even return. The mocking coming from "Christians" toward those who teach on the Lord's second coming and those that teach that there is a blessed hope of escape (rapture) from God's judgment was also predicted to occur just prior to the coming of Jesus.

In these last days puffed up windbags have come along within Christendom that downplay the Gospel of salvation and Bible prophecy and instead teach contrary to God's word that Bible prophecy about the Lord's soon return is just a distraction. Fulfillment of Bible prophecy obviously does not fit their agenda of making a socialist utopia on the earth before Jesus even returns. Never mind that the Bible teaches just the opposite. That Jesus will come for those offering the gospel of salvation and patiently watching and waiting for His return. The scriptures clearly say that Jesus will come for the Church suddenly like a thief. Of those left behind on earth no flesh would have survived the troubles on earth if Jesus did not come back to save a remnant of Israel.

The pseudo Christian message of humanistic works, social justice philosophies and/or dominionist agenda has replaced the gospel of salvation but it is nowhere found in the Bible. A social agenda gospel has replaced the revealed prophetic truth written in the scriptures about the last days. We should not be surprised because the New Testament writers told us that this would happen in the last days. The scriptures clearly say that there would be those that would not endure sound doctrine and that people with itching ears would follow after them.

The Christianity many have is nothing more than a religious culture. They downplay that Jesus is coming soon because they spiritualize Bible prophecy so they know nothing about it. They are in love with the things of the world and any coming of Jesus just does not fit within their humanist agenda. 

The true Church will know the general time of the coming of Jesus

It is written in scripture that true believers will know the general time of His return. "But ye, brethren, are not in darkness, that this day should overtake you as a thief"(1Th 5:4).

Some evangelical Christians who downplay the possibility that the Holy Spirit is behind the awareness in some Christians that Jesus is coming soon, say that they know they are saved by the witness of His Spirit, or that God told them to take this job, or move here, or to go to this church or do this ministry. Why is it then so hard for them to accept that God would also tell His own people that He is about to fulfill the prophecies of His second advent? Especially since He made it clear that He would do just that to those that are faithful watching.

It is also important to note that the majority of Christians who claim a personal relationship with Jesus Christ and who are doing works led by His Spirit are also the ones who loudly proclaim His imminent return. While on the other hand, the majority of those who are Christians by tradition, and who think that the Christian life is fulfilled through Sunday ritual, rote observances, mega church entertainment services, mystical feelings or through the humanistic efforts of man are the same ones who are downplaying His return.

Jesus made it clear in scripture that there would be those that would not be watching and waiting and that they would not know the time of His coming. Jesus said He would come as a thief to these people and then weeping and gnashing of teeth will be heard from those He left behind.

So which group today do you think the Spirit of God is really speaking through? The ones who are aware of Bible prophecy and the world conditions and the increasing rebellion against God by mankind, or the ones who are asleep and/or think that the humanistic efforts of man will bring a paradise on earth before Jesus can even come?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 2, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> If you think the Bible is random, let's have a test.  I need 40 people to write a chapter about something and when you're done we'll take the chapters and bring them together and see if they meld  to make any sense at all. Then we'll see if they are numerically bonded, if they contain the required codes, if they can be used by way of equal distance lettering to produce prophesy.  And if they produce the geneology of every human.  And if they can be used to find the bodies of dead Israeli soldiers, and predict planes flying into buildings, thousands of years in advance, and the names of those involved in the act.
> 
> Why would God 's servants serve anyone but God?  Get your own beer.
> Abraham served God, but couldn't give one drop of water to quench the tormenting thrist of the  rich man in Hades.  Drink up while you can.



Actually, I hate to tell you, but the only place that those codes work is in the Torah (the first 5 books of the Bible) and it has to be the original version (God's Word), written in Hebrew.

You don't get any kind of sense by using the other books of the Bible, and you don't get those kind of codes by using the books as they are written in English or any language other than Hebrew.

They're actually the Torah codes, not the Bible codes, although some people use those 2 terms interchangeably.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 2, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> GOD'S Laws are intended for lawbreakers and rebels, for ungodly people and sinners, for those who think nothing is holy or sacred, for those who kill their fathers, their mothers, or other people.  10 Laws are intended for people involved in sexual sins, for homosexuals, for kidnappers, for liars, for those who lie when they take an oath, and for whatever else is against accurate teachings. 1 TIMOTHY 1:9-10



You're right......................God's Laws are written down in either (a) the 7 Noahide Commandments, or the 10 Commandments as given to Moses.

By the way.....................nothing in either of them has a rule of "thou shalt not be gay or homosexual).  I'd also like to see if you can pull up a rule that says "thou shalt not kidnap another person".

I'm guessing you can't.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 2, 2014)

Is the rapture kinda like a ball-busting orgasm?


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 2, 2014)

I AGREE WITH DON KOENIG!!!!==signs that JESUS will return soon are all around us now===The Holy Spirit's witness tells Christians that Jesus is coming soon for His Church
By Don Koenig

The Holy Spirit operating in true believers has made it known to many that Jesus is coming soon. There never before in history has been huge numbers of Holy Spirit inspired teachings, songs, books, and movies informing us about the soon return of Jesus. The Holy Spirit is not leading all these dedicated teachers, writers, readers and believers astray. God's purpose for this message is to get out the good news to all those with ears to hear that Jesus is about to return for His Church.

Certainly there are major segments in Christianity (even in the evangelical churches) that have been downplaying the soon return of Jesus. We see this trend in the post modern "seeker friendly" and Emergent Church Movement with their watered down gospel and Laodicean attitude. We also see it among the dominionists who believe the Church must fix everything on earth before Jesus can even return. The mocking coming from "Christians" toward those who teach on the Lord's second coming and those that teach that there is a blessed hope of escape (rapture) from God's judgment was also predicted to occur just prior to the coming of Jesus.

In these last days puffed up windbags have come along within Christendom that downplay the Gospel of salvation and Bible prophecy and instead teach contrary to God's word that Bible prophecy about the Lord's soon return is just a distraction. Fulfillment of Bible prophecy obviously does not fit their agenda of making a socialist utopia on the earth before Jesus even returns. Never mind that the Bible teaches just the opposite. That Jesus will come for those offering the gospel of salvation and patiently watching and waiting for His return. The scriptures clearly say that Jesus will come for the Church suddenly like a thief. Of those left behind on earth no flesh would have survived the troubles on earth if Jesus did not come back to save a remnant of Israel.

The pseudo Christian message of humanistic works, social justice philosophies and/or dominionist agenda has replaced the gospel of salvation but it is nowhere found in the Bible. A social agenda gospel has replaced the revealed prophetic truth written in the scriptures about the last days. We should not be surprised because the New Testament writers told us that this would happen in the last days. The scriptures clearly say that there would be those that would not endure sound doctrine and that people with itching ears would follow after them.

The Christianity many have is nothing more than a religious culture. They downplay that Jesus is coming soon because they spiritualize Bible prophecy so they know nothing about it. They are in love with the things of the world and any coming of Jesus just does not fit within their humanist agenda. 

The true Church will know the general time of the coming of Jesus

It is written in scripture that true believers will know the general time of His return. "But ye, brethren, are not in darkness, that this day should overtake you as a thief"(1Th 5:4).

Some evangelical Christians who downplay the possibility that the Holy Spirit is behind the awareness in some Christians that Jesus is coming soon, say that they know they are saved by the witness of His Spirit, or that God told them to take this job, or move here, or to go to this church or do this ministry. Why is it then so hard for them to accept that God would also tell His own people that He is about to fulfill the prophecies of His second advent? Especially since He made it clear that He would do just that to those that are faithful watching.

It is also important to note that the majority of Christians who claim a personal relationship with Jesus Christ and who are doing works led by His Spirit are also the ones who loudly proclaim His imminent return. While on the other hand, the majority of those who are Christians by tradition, and who think that the Christian life is fulfilled through Sunday ritual, rote observances, mega church entertainment services, mystical feelings or through the humanistic efforts of man are the same ones who are downplaying His return.

Jesus made it clear in scripture that there would be those that would not be watching and waiting and that they would not know the time of His coming. Jesus said He would come as a thief to these people and then weeping and gnashing of teeth will be heard from those He left behind.

So which group today do you think the Spirit of God is really speaking through? The ones who are aware of Bible prophecy and the world conditions and the increasing rebellion against God by mankind, or the ones who are asleep and/or think that the humanistic efforts of man will bring a paradise on earth before Jesus can even come?


----------



## BreezeWood (Feb 2, 2014)

PostmodernProph said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


.

there is not a certainty to the outcome is why there will be a final Judgement 

as long as there is dissidence the turmoil will continue ...

those who believe their goal is not to end sin misunderstand what occurred to JC and the events of the crucifixion.

.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 2, 2014)

Wondering at what point "any day now" stands revealed as perpetuating a public fraud? Or is it open-ended like most religious prophecy so that even if in thousands more years someone will say ah-ha, see, it came to pass.


----------



## hobelim (Feb 2, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Wondering at what point "any day now" stands revealed as perpetuating a public fraud? Or is it open-ended like most religious prophecy so that even if in thousands more years someone will say ah-ha, see, it came to pass.




Don't be silly. there will never come a time when anyone will vanish into thin air or float up into the clouds literally.

It has always been a fraud and an insult to the intelligence of a child and the only possible vindication for those of faith is if there can be found a way to understand those terms figuratively that had been lost to time ever since the last few people who held the keys to understanding the deeper meaning were killed .

And that was a long time ago.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 2, 2014)

hobelim said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Wondering at what point "any day now" stands revealed as perpetuating a public fraud? Or is it open-ended like most religious prophecy so that even if in thousands more years someone will say ah-ha, see, it came to pass.
> ...



WHY TRY TO FIGHT AGAINST GOD'S WORD? WHY TRY TO DENY THE TRUTH OF GOD'S WORD? COUNT THE COST!!!! CAUGHT UP ""IS"" THE RAPTURE==The Lord will come from heaven with a command, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trumpet call of God. First, the dead who believed in Christ will come back to life.  17 Then, together with them, we who are still alive will be ""CAUGHT UP""in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. In this way we will always be with the Lord.  18 So then, comfort each other with these words! 1 THESSALIOANS 4:16-18


----------



## PostmodernProph (Feb 2, 2014)

BreezeWood said:


> there is not a certainty to the outcome is why there will be a final Judgement



I've always understood there to be certainty, if you are one who has accepted Christ as savior.......


----------



## hobelim (Feb 2, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...





Hey Gism, you are an adult and if you want to waste your life pretending to be saved and trying to incite  other people into some sort of panic because  the world is about to go poof and they are about to be raptured and float up into the sky, ANY MINUTE!,  go for it.

I just think if you can't be jailed or institutionalized you should at least be restricted from operating heavy machinery, holding any position of responsibility, owning a gun,  and working with young children.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 2, 2014)

Those who deny the truth of God's Word have lifted their opinion higher than that of Jesus. They have somehow gained an expert knowledge that surpasses that of God's Word itself. If this is so, then they should be able to save people. They should then be able to do greater things than Christ. But their works do nothing of a kind to back up their claims. We would do much better trusting Jesus as He authoritatively spoke in Matthew 5:17-19,.

WHY TRY TO FIGHT AGAINST GOD'S WORD? WHY TRY TO DENY THE TRUTH OF GOD'S WORD? COUNT THE COST!!!! CAUGHT UP ""IS"" THE RAPTURE==The Lord will come from heaven with a command, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trumpet call of God. First, the dead who believed in Christ will come back to life. 17 Then, together with them, we who are still alive will be ""CAUGHT UP""in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. In this way we will always be with the Lord. 18 So then, comfort each other with these words! 1 THESSALIOANS 4:16-18


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 2, 2014)

People try to suppress the truth because they dont want to serve God. But they cannot claim ignorance because the passage continues, For since the creation of the world His invisible attributes are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made . . . so that they are without excuse (Romans 1:20, emphasis mine). Twice in the book of Proverbs we are warned, There is a way that seems right to a man, but its end is the way of death (Proverbs 14:12, 16:25).

 In the end, everyone will come face to face with TruthJesus Christand every knee will bow to Him (Isaiah 45:23; Philippians 2:1011). Jesus said, And these will go away into everlasting punishment, but the righteous into eternal life (Matthew 25:46). There will be no doubters on that final day. No one will be able to deny Gods absolute, infallible truth.


----------



## hjmick (Feb 2, 2014)

At least it's waiting until after the Super Bowl...


Look's like GOD likes football...


----------



## hobelim (Feb 2, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> WHY TRY TO FIGHT AGAINST GOD'S WORD? WHY TRY TO DENY THE TRUTH OF GOD'S WORD? COUNT THE COST!!!! CAUGHT UP ""IS"" THE RAPTURE==The Lord will come from heaven with a command, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trumpet call of God. First, the dead who believed in Christ will come back to life. 17 Then, together with them, we who are still alive will be ""CAUGHT UP""in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. In this way we will always be with the Lord. 18 So then, comfort each other with these words! 1 THESSALIOANS 4:16-18



Hey Gism, you are an adult and if you want to waste your life pretending to be saved and trying to incite other people into some sort of panic because the world is about to go poof and they are about to be raptured and float up into the sky, ANY MINUTE!, go for it.

I just think if you can't be jailed or institutionalized you should at least be restricted from operating heavy machinery, holding any position of responsibility, owning a gun, and working with young children.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 2, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



The Bible says that before the second coming of Christ, the Temple in Jerusalem will be rebuilt on the Temple Mount.  They are preparing to rebuild the Temple, but as of yet it has not happened.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Feb 2, 2014)

That's right.  It has to be rebuilt for the anti-christ to defile it.  
For the first time in 2,000 years Temple priests are being trained to work in the Temple.  And there are red heifers actually being born without 1 white hair.  That hasn't happened for 2,000 years either. 
These are exciting times we live in.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 2, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...


----------



## Inkslinger (Feb 2, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...




I wish the fuck that someone would come and take the religious fanatics away. The world would be a better place.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 2, 2014)

hjmick said:


> At least it's waiting until after the Super Bowl...
> 
> 
> Look's like GOD likes football...



Half of Americans Believe God Will Decide the Superbowl Winner | Alternet

http://publicreligion.org/site/wp-co...14-TOPLINE.pdf


----------



## PostmodernProph (Feb 2, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> The Lord will come from heaven with a command, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trumpet call of God. First, the dead who believed in Christ will come back to life. 17 Then, together with them, we who are still alive will be ""CAUGHT UP""in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. In this way we will always be with the Lord. 18 So then, comfort each other with these words! 1 THESSALIOANS 4:16-18



where's the part about them leaving again for a while?......


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 2, 2014)

Inkslinger said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 2, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Wondering at what point "any day now" stands revealed as perpetuating a public fraud? Or is it open-ended like most religious prophecy so that even if in thousands more years someone will say ah-ha, see, it came to pass.



... ahm wonderin how we'll know ...


----------



## PostmodernProph (Feb 2, 2014)

hjmick said:


> At least it's waiting until after the Super Bowl...
> 
> 
> Look's like GOD likes football...



its not half time yet.....


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 2, 2014)

Inkslinger said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Then who would you harass?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 2, 2014)

> At least it's waiting until after the Super Bowl...
> 
> 
> Look's like GOD likes football...



Depends who he bet on.


----------



## Howey (Feb 2, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



It's been almost a year. Just when, exactly, is this day?


----------



## hjmick (Feb 2, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > At least it's waiting until after the Super Bowl...
> ...




Crazy, ain't it?


----------



## BreezeWood (Feb 2, 2014)

PostmodernProph said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > there is not a certainty to the outcome is why there will be a final Judgement
> ...


.
* if you are one who has accepted Christ as savior....... *


the chance for that resulted in a denial and crucifixion ... what is certain is the Judgement for whomsoever may free their own Spirit and the salvation of mankind.

.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 2, 2014)

BELIEVERS ARE NOT UNDER CONDEMNATION,THEY HAE ACCEPTED JESUS AND THEIR SINS ARE PAID FOR THEY ARE JUDGED AS TO WHAT REWARDS THEY WILL RECEIVE BUT unbelievers are condemed already because they have rejected GOD AND GOD'S LOVE AND MERCY!!!! their choice.


----------



## PostmodernProph (Feb 3, 2014)

BreezeWood said:


> the chance for that resulted in a denial and crucifixion ... what is certain is the Judgement for whomsoever may free their own Spirit and the salvation of mankind.


???.....what?.....


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 3, 2014)

The true Church will know the general time of the coming of Jesus

It is written in scripture that true believers will know the general time of His return. "But ye, brethren, are not in darkness, that this day should overtake you as a thief"(1Th 5:4).

Some evangelical Christians who downplay the possibility that the Holy Spirit is behind the awareness in some Christians that Jesus is coming soon, say that they know they are saved by the witness of His Spirit, or that God told them to take this job, or move here, or to go to this church or do this ministry. Why is it then so hard for them to accept that God would also tell His own people that He is about to fulfill the prophecies of His second advent? Especially since He made it clear that He would do just that to those that are faithful watching.

It is also important to note that the majority of Christians who claim a personal relationship with Jesus Christ and who are doing works led by His Spirit are also the ones who loudly proclaim His imminent return. While on the other hand, the majority of those who are Christians by tradition, and who think that the Christian life is fulfilled through Sunday ritual, rote observances, mega church entertainment services, mystical feelings or through the humanistic efforts of man are the same ones who are downplaying His return.

Jesus made it clear in scripture that there would be those that would not be watching and waiting and that they would not know the time of His coming. Jesus said He would come as a thief to these people and then weeping and gnashing of teeth will be heard from those He left behind.

So which group today do you think the Spirit of God is really speaking through? The ones who are aware of Bible prophecy and the world conditions and the increasing rebellion against God by mankind, or the ones who are asleep and/or think that the humanistic efforts of man will bring a paradise on earth before Jesus can even come? 

Signs of the time
The astute in the evangelical church are expecting Jesus to come back soon. The dead church will not accept any knowledge that we are near the end times. Their unbelief is displayed in their paganistic and humanistic worldly lifestyle

The Holy Spirit led awakening of the true Church to the soon return of Jesus is a very strong indicator that that is this generation that will see the promise of the coming of Jesus fulfilled.

DK.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 4, 2014)

MOCKERS AND SCOFFERS BEWARE!! Enoch, who lived in the seventh generation after Adam, prophesied about these people. He said, Listen! The Lord is coming with countless thousands of his holy ones 15 to execute judgment on the people of the world. He will convict every person of all the ungodly things they have done and for all the insults that ungodly sinners have spoken against him. JUDE 1:14-15


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 4, 2014)

A Prayer of Praise

24 Now all glory to God, who is able to keep you from falling away and will bring you with great joy into his glorious presence without a single fault. 25 All glory to him who alone is God, our Savior through Jesus Christ our Lord. All glory, majesty, power, and authority are his before all time, and in the present, and beyond all time! Amen.
JUDE 1:24-25


----------



## hobelim (Feb 4, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> That's right.  It has to be rebuilt for the anti-christ to defile it.
> For the first time in 2,000 years Temple priests are being trained to work in the Temple.  And there are red heifers actually being born without 1 white hair.  That hasn't happened for 2,000 years either.
> These are exciting times we live in.




There will never again be a temple built for the purpose of sacrificing animals in the name of God.

When the Messiah appears a second time the people will return to the sanctuary of God which is not and never was about any man made building.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 4, 2014)

hobelim said:


> the irish ram said:
> 
> 
> > that's right.  It has to be rebuilt for the anti-christ to defile it.
> ...



yes!! The jewish people are ready to rebuild their temple and they will very soon,how do i know? Simple! God's word says so!!!


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 4, 2014)

WE ARE THE GENERATION THAT WILL BE LIVING WHEN JESUS RETURNS!!!====http://www.thegospel.com/clients/jvim-jack-van-impe-ministries/mediaplayer.asp?ID=366&vID=135


----------



## hobelim (Feb 4, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > the irish ram said:
> ...



Gods word tells me that you are a dingbat. And the only "Jewish people' ready to rebuild a temple in which to slaughter farm animals in are as far out on the lunatic fringe of '"The Jewish people"  as you are from any sane Christian.


The subject of the term, sanctuary of God, is not and never was about a slaughterhouse  made by men.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 4, 2014)

The Jewish Temple in Jerusalem must be rebuilt and some form of the Mosaic Law will be reinstituted if the prophecies concerning the revival of the Jews and their unsavory relationship with the Antichrist are to be fulfilled. Obviously, the Temple will therefore have to be rebuilt. The apostle Paul wrote of this certainty in a letter to the believers in first century Thessalonica, Greece. He said that the Antichrist would sit in a throne in the Temple at Jerusalem presenting himself as God and making people worship him as God. In the Temple the Antichrist will rear up an image of himself that will have the power to kill anyone who does not bow before it in adoration as God.==Since the beginning of this year, 2010, there has been a great deal of activity on Mt. Moriah, the former and future site for the Jewish Temple. The announcement of the re-opening of the Hurva Synagogue in East Jerusalem has brought unrest with Palestinians and criticism from Islamic clerics. Concerns come because in addition to the Synagogue opening, it was also announced that two tombs were being opened as significant Israeli heritage sites on Mt. Moriah, including Rachels tomb. Islamic clerics are claiming that Israel will use this opportunity to further encroach on their holy site, the Dome of the Rock and Al Aksa Mosque. One allegation is that Jews may take the opportunity to lay a corner stone for the proposed Temple.==The Jewish Sanhedrin, the priestly Supreme Court, was reestablished in October of 2004, in Tiberias. This was the location where the last Sanhedrin was disbanded, as a point of interest. Many Jews feel that the Sanhedrin had to be established to pave the way for the coming prophet who will usher in the coming of the Messiah. Many Jews feel that the time is at hand for these things to come to pass and they are waiting for the word to rebuild the Temple, so that the Messiah can come. Will the word come by a political edict or maneuver, or will it come by supernatural means in the voice of a prophet or some brokered deal through the Man of Perdition? Keep your eyes on Israel, church, the stage is set.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 4, 2014)

The Temple Institute
 The Temple Institute in Jerusalem has been rebuilding the temple, piece by piece. For example, a 95-pound pure gold menorah (worth about $2 million) has already been stored in The Temple Institute to be placed in the third temple. The Temple Institute not only is a resource for the history of the Holy Temples past, but also an understanding of the present day, and works to make sure Israel will rebuild the Holy Temple on Mount Moriah.

The Temple Institute houses sacred articles and vessels produced by Israels finest artisans and craftsmen. All sacred vessels and vestments are made in agreement with how it was first handed down from God by way of Moses. The vessels and temple garments are all made according to Biblical requirements to be used when the third temple is built. Both restored sacred vessels and original paintings are housed in the Institute, which is located in the Jewish Quarter of the Old City of Jerusalem.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 4, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> The Temple Institute
> The Temple Institute in Jerusalem has been rebuilding the temple, piece by piece. For example, a 95-pound pure gold menorah (worth about $2 million) has already been stored in The Temple Institute to be placed in the third temple. The Temple Institute not only is a resource for the history of the Holy Temples past, but also an understanding of the present day, and works to make sure Israel will rebuild the Holy Temple on Mount Moriah.
> 
> The Temple Institute houses sacred articles and vessels produced by Israels finest artisans and craftsmen. All sacred vessels and vestments are made in agreement with how it was first handed down from God by way of Moses. The vessels and temple garments are all made according to Biblical requirements to be used when the third temple is built. Both restored sacred vessels and original paintings are housed in the Institute, which is located in the Jewish Quarter of the Old City of Jerusalem.


mental illness is amazing!


----------



## BreezeWood (Feb 4, 2014)

PostmodernProph said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > the chance for that resulted in a denial and crucifixion ... what is certain is the Judgement for whomsoever may free their own Spirit and the salvation of mankind.
> ...




before his death JC was denied by his congregation, the Cock crowed three times. - (he did not die for their sins but because of them) as witnessed from above.

.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 4, 2014)

Jesus will come back, but will only take cool people like me. No duffus Christians.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 4, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



The signs of final change, are people are finally getting it that we cannot depend on others to save us from ourselves.  the more people take spiritual responsibility for change internally and personally, and quit depending on external religions and leaders; and the more people take financial and political responsibility locally, and quit relying on party and govt leaders.

So you can see people figuring it out now, as we speak, that the change and work has to come from all people contributing equally.

Changing our perceptions of what we cannot and cannot do, who we can and cannot work with, which institutions we can or cannot trust.

The more we let go and forgive the problems of the past,
the more insights we receive on the solutions in the future.

So as you see change happening in attitude, focus or approach to solving problems,
that is where these changes are happening globally.

it will reach critical mass, with a ripple effect or chain reaction,
and once it really gets going, change will accelerate exponentially like going viral.

it will come in waves, and like labor contractions they will
get more frequent, closer and closer together and more intense
leading up to the birth of big social change across the spectrum.

more breakthroughs, more aha's and insights or new ideas and solutions coming out.
The media will spread these so the changes in information and reactions will replicate.

the biggest thing we will experience is changes in perception and relationships
with people around us. and if you can imagine that multiplying by 1000 people by 1000 nations, then you understand how the impact of change is universal for all humanity.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 4, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Jesus will come back, but will only take cool people like me. No duffus Christians.



Jesus as the salvation for all humanity means "Equal Justice" will come for ALL people.
And yes, that means with a double edged sword, where you get the justice you live by.

If you invoke Retributive Justice by wishing judgment and punishment on people,
that is what you get in return and wish on yourself, you reap what you sow.

If you live by Restorative Justice and seek mutual forgiveness and correction WITH people,
then you receive equal grace and mercy as you ask for others. So be careful what you ask for!

You get the mercy you give, the forgiveness or the unforgiveness.

If this is already happening to you, if you already see judgment being passed onto others as they would pass it themselves, then we are already in the same process of Judgment Day.

it is not that much different than what we already experience, except all people would become aware of the collective process so it is magnified and accelerated universally.


----------



## PostmodernProph (Feb 4, 2014)

BreezeWood said:


> before his death JC was denied by his congregation, the Cock crowed three times. - (he did not die for their sins but because of them) as witnessed from above.
> 
> .


before his incarnation God was denied by all humanity......yet, he died for their sins....


----------



## PostmodernProph (Feb 4, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> WE ARE THE GENERATION THAT WILL BE LIVING WHEN JESUS RETURNS!!!


my great-grandfather bundled up my grandfather (age 9 at the time) and took him by buggy to South Dakota where he expected to meet Jesus on the Platte River.....he believed the same thing......


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 4, 2014)

postmodernproph said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > we are the generation that will be living when jesus returns!!!
> ...



to bad your grea grand fateher did not understand bible prophecy if he understood prophecy he would have known israel would need to be a nation (may 15,1948) before jesus returns!!!


----------



## BreezeWood (Feb 4, 2014)

PostmodernProph said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > before his death JC was denied by his congregation, the Cock crowed three times. - (he did not die for their sins but because of them) as witnessed from above.
> ...


.

obviously not, there would not have been a need for a crucifixion but was rather an outcome of the individuals choice - it was not an act by the mortal but a statement about those who chose to follow him. they are the humanity you chose yourself to speak for.

.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 4, 2014)

The majority of Christians who claim a personal relationship with Jesus Christ and who are doing works led by His Spirit are also the ones who loudly proclaim His imminent return. While on the other hand, the majority of those who are Christians by tradition, and who think that the Christian life is fulfilled through Sunday ritual, rote observances, mega church entertainment services, mystical feelings or through the humanistic efforts of man are the same ones who are downplaying His return.

Jesus made it clear in scripture that there would be those that would not be watching and waiting and that they would not know the time of His coming. Jesus said He would come as a thief to these people and then weeping and gnashing of teeth will be heard from those He left behind.

So which group today do you think the Spirit of God is really speaking through? The ones who are aware of Bible prophecy and the world conditions and the increasing rebellion against God by mankind, or the ones who are asleep and/or think that the humanistic efforts of man will bring a paradise on earth before Jesus can even come? 

Signs of the time
The astute in the evangelical church are expecting Jesus to come back soon. The dead church will not accept any knowledge that we are near the end times. Their unbelief is displayed in their paganistic and humanistic worldly lifestyle

The Holy Spirit led awakening of the true Church to the soon return of Jesus is a very strong indicator that that is this generation that will see the promise of the coming of Jesus fulfilled.


----------



## PostmodernProph (Feb 4, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> postmodernproph said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...


lol.....so if I pack up my son and drive to the Platte today, all would be good?.......


----------



## PostmodernProph (Feb 4, 2014)

BreezeWood said:


> obviously not, there would not have been a need for a crucifixion but was rather an outcome of the individuals choice



sorry but that isn't obvious to me.....what difference would choice have made prior to crucifixion/resurrection.....


----------



## PostmodernProph (Feb 4, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> The majority of Christians who claim a personal relationship with Jesus Christ and who are doing works led by His Spirit are also the ones who loudly proclaim His imminent return. While on the other hand, the majority of those who are Christians by tradition, and who think that the Christian life is fulfilled through Sunday ritual, rote observances, mega church entertainment services, mystical feelings or through the humanistic efforts of man are the same ones who are downplaying His return.
> 
> Jesus made it clear in scripture that there would be those that would not be watching and waiting and that they would not know the time of His coming. Jesus said He would come as a thief to these people and then weeping and gnashing of teeth will be heard from those He left behind.
> 
> ...



yet we aren't limited to a choice between only two groups.....one insisting that Christ will return in this generation and those that just drift......

what about those who simply have faith in Christ and serve and tell others about him......to be honest, I think that group is the one that the spirit is speaking through.....

if you mark life to include the moment of death, then EVERYONE will face Jesus within their "lifetime"........


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 4, 2014)

Jesus says believers are to know the times,we are to know when he is at the door ready to return and that time is """now"""!!!!


----------



## hobelim (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Jesus says believers are to know the times,we are to know when he is at the door ready to return and that time is """now"""!!!!



if that's true Gism, you had better get your act together. HURRY!

What if Jesus found you prancing around naked making stupid claims about him and perjuring yourself in the name of the Lord?

Heaven or hell gism, YOUR CHOICE!

You are already intimately acquainted with hell, why not try to sing a new song before you blow your only chance for the salvation you are always blubbering about?

You aren't getting any younger, chubby. Starting a new life in the kingdom of Heaven is only as hard or as easy as it is for you to be honest with yourself and other people...


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 5, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus will come back, but will only take cool people like me. No duffus Christians.
> ...



Wow, that's a whole lot gibberish for just one post!!!!!


----------



## hobelim (Feb 5, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...




If you think that's impressive, I've seen some believers pack way more gibberish into just one sentence.

Hey but don't feel bad. If you would only trade in your rational mind for the mind of a dingbat you too could be saved from facing any responsibilities (by reason of insanity), live your life worry free, and gibber away till kingdom come.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

Many people believe there is nothing that can be known about the timing of the Lord's return because Jesus said He would return like a "thief in the night" (Matthew 24:42-44).

But Paul makes it clear in 1 Thessalonians 5:1-6 that Jesus' statement does not apply to believers: "But you, brethren, are not in darkness, that the day should overtake you like a thief..." He then proceeds to explain why: "for you are all sons of light and sons of day. We are not of night nor of darkness; so then let us not sleep as others do, but let us be alert and sober." Paul is referring, of course, to the light of the Holy Spirit who indwells all true believers and who can enlighten us through our study of Scripture to know the season of the Lord's return (1 John 2:27


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> to bad your grea grand fateher did not understand bible prophecy if he understood prophecy he would have known israel would need to be a nation (may 15,1948) before jesus returns!!!



You are conveniently omitting that the Temple must be rebuilt as well.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

God is warning the world today that His Son is about to return. He is calling the world to repentance. The message of the hour to unbelievers can be summed up in these words: "Flee from the wrath that is to come by fleeing into the loving arms of Jesus now." Jesus came the first time as an expression of God's love; He came to die for the sins of Mankind. But when He returns, He will come in vengeance to pour out the wrath of God on those who have rejected God's love and grace.

The soon return of Jesus also carries with it a message for believers. Lukewarm Christians and carnal Christians are being called to commit their lives to holiness: "The night is almost gone, and the day is at hand. Let us therefore lay aside the deeds of darkness and put on the armor of light. Let us behave properly as in the day, not in carousing and drunkenness, not in sexual promiscuity and sensuality, not in strife and jealousy. But put on the Lord Jesus Christ, and make no provision for the flesh in regard to its lusts


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

the re-establishment of the state of Israel which occurred on May 14, 1948. Jesus singled out this event as the one that would signal His soon return.

His prophecy is contained in the fig tree parable (Matthew 24:32-35) which He presented in His Olivet Discourse. The day before He delivered this speech, He had put a curse on a barren fig tree, causing it to wither (Matthew 21:18-19). This was a symbolic prophecy that God would soon pour out His wrath upon the Jewish people because of their spiritual barrenness in rejecting His Son.

The next day Jesus reminded His disciples of the fig tree. He said to watch for it to bloom again. In other words, He said watch for the rebirth of Israel. He indicated that when the fig tree blooms again, He would be at the gates of Heaven, ready to return (Matthew 24:33).

Equally significant, He added an interesting observation: "Truly I say to you, this generation will not pass away until all these things take place" (Matthew 24:34). What generation? The generation that sees the fig tree blossom.

We are that generation. The fig tree has blossomed. Jesus is at the gates.
DR.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

ANOTHER= key event was prophesied by Jesus in the same speech, as recorded by Luke: "[The Jews] will fall by the edge of the sword, and will be led captive into all the nations; and Jerusalem will be trampled under foot by the Gentiles until the times of the Gentiles be fulfilled" (Luke 21:24).

The first half of this prophecy was fulfilled in 70 A.D., forty years after Jesus spoke the words. In that year the Romans under Titus conquered Jerusalem and dispersed the Jews among the nations. Jerusalem remained under Gentile occupation for 1,897 years  until June 7, 1967, when Israel won the city back during the Six Day War.

The Jewish re-occupation of the city of Jerusalem is proof positive that we are living in the season of the Lord's return. Jesus said it would mark the end of the Gentile Age.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

Time is very short! The signs of the times are upon us, and they are shouting for our attention.

Are you ready? If Jesus were to return today, would He be your "Blessed Hope" (Titus 2:11-14) or would He be your "Holy Terror" (Revelation 6:12-17)? If you have never received Him as your Lord and Savior, now is the time to act. Repent of your sins, and call upon the name of the Lord that you might be saved (Acts 2:14-39).

And if you are a Christian, are you living as if Jesus might return any minute? Have you committed your life to holiness? Are you praying for the lost and witnessing for the Lord when you have an opportunity?

Are you yearning for the Lord's return? Can you say with Paul that you are a candidate for a "crown of righteousness" because you have lived your life "in the love of His appearing" (2 Timothy 4:7-8)?
DR.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> the re-establishment of the state of Israel which occurred on May 14, 1948. Jesus singled out this event as the one that would signal His soon return.
> 
> His prophecy is contained in the fig tree parable (Matthew 24:32-35) which He presented in His Olivet Discourse. The day before He delivered this speech, He had put a curse on a barren fig tree, causing it to wither (Matthew 21:18-19). This was a symbolic prophecy that God would soon pour out His wrath upon the Jewish people because of their spiritual barrenness in rejecting His Son.
> 
> ...



Technically, a generation is 40 years. Israel became a state in 1948 - which meant that if you were right, Jesus had to "return" by 1988.

It didn't happen.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > the re-establishment of the state of Israel which occurred on May 14, 1948. Jesus singled out this event as the one that would signal His soon return.
> ...



A BIBLE generation is aprox 52 to 70 years.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> A BIBLE generation is aprox 52 to 70 years.



Uh no, it is 40 years.

You're Jehovah's Witness, aren't you?

You people pull this shit all the time.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > A BIBLE generation is aprox 52 to 70 years.
> ...



no i am not a cult member! Iread and believe GOD'S WORD!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> no i am not a cult member! Iread and believe GOD'S WORD!



Well, I'm agnostic. But your reading is flawed. 

But here is a place to start if you REALLY want to know what the Bible says;

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/The-Rapture-Tribulation-Prophecy-Library/dp/0736910840]The Rapture: Who Will Face the Tribulation? (Tim LaHaye Prophecy Library(TM)): Tim LaHaye: 9780736910842: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

LOL!!! So you admit you do not believe in GOD but you want to tell about GOD'S WORD???? NO THANKS!! YOU WILL BELIEVE GOD'S WORD OR SATAN'S LIES!!!! YOUR CHOICE!


----------



## hobelim (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...




Because Jesus was a devout Jew when he spoke of a generation he was coming from the Jewish belief that there was an age of darkness, the generation of error, that would be followed by an age of enlightenment, the messianic age.

During the time of Jesus the prevailing belief was that they were living in the last days of the age of darkness. The end was imminent. All the signs were in place, even the same signs that people cite now, and when Jesus said  that it was a long time off, nation will rise against nation, the gospel will be preached the throughout the entire world, earthquakes, famines, pestilences,  another diaspora, etc,. he was ridiculed.

So when Jesus said that 'this generation' would persist until his return, he was saying that the generation of error would persist until his return as it obviously has and continues as is made obvious by all these speculations about the span of a generation being 40, 50-70 years or whatever, according to genealogy and the average span of a human life..


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

The Bible says doubters will be one of the signs of the last days. Their strong opposition is another proof of the nearness of the rapture. 

"Knowing this first, that there shall come in the last days scoffers, walking after their own lusts. And saying, Where is the promise of his coming? For since the fathers fell asleep, all things continue as they were from the beginning of the creation" (2 Pet 3:3-4).


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

Jesus says we believers are to know when his return is near!

"And Jesus said also to the people, When ye see a cloud rise out of the west, straightway ye say, There cometh a shower; and so it is. And when ye see the south wind blow, ye say, There will be heat; and it cometh to pass. Ye hypocrites, ye can discern the face of the sky and of the earth; but how is it that ye do not discern this time?" (Luke 12:54-56). 

"Verily I say unto you, This generation shall not pass, till all these things be fulfilled. Heaven and earth shall pass away, but my words shall not pass away" (Matthew 24:34-35).


----------



## jodylee (Feb 5, 2014)

The Bible says nothing about the rapture it was made up by some Scottish guy in the 1800's, and hasn't this thread been around for ages now. I think the original prediction in the title can be safely put to bed.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

jodylee said:


> The Bible says nothing about the rapture it was made up by some Scottish guy in the 1800's, and hasn't this thread been around for ages now. I think the original prediction in the title can be safely put to bed.



Why show the board your ignorance?? THE ""RAPTURE"" IS THE CATCHING UP!!!!===  We tell you this directly from the Lord: We who are still living when the Lord returns will not meet him ahead of those who have died. 16 For the Lord himself will come down from heaven with a commanding shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trumpet call of God. First, the Christians who have died[h] will rise from their graves. 17 Then, together with them, we who are still alive and remain on the earth will be caught up in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. Then we will be with the Lord forever. 18 So encourage each other with these words. 1 THESSALIOANS 4:15-18====BELIEVE GOD'S WORD not silly man's ideas and opinions!!!! THINK!


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

Why show the board your ignorance?? THE ""RAPTURE"" IS THE CATCHING UP!!!!=== We tell you this directly from the Lord: We who are still living when the Lord returns will not meet him ahead of those who have died. 16 For the Lord himself will come down from heaven with a commanding shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trumpet call of God. First, the Christians who have died will rise from their graves. 17 Then, together with them, we who are still alive and remain on the earth will b"" caught up"" in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. Then we will be with the Lord forever. 18 So encourage each other with these words. 1 THESSALIOANS 4:15-18====BELIEVE GOD'S WORD not silly man's ideas and opinions!!!! THINK!


----------



## hobelim (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> jodylee said:
> 
> 
> > The Bible says nothing about the rapture it was made up by some Scottish guy in the 1800's, and hasn't this thread been around for ages now. I think the original prediction in the title can be safely put to bed.
> ...



LOL... You telling someone else to think is very funny.

But if the rapture is just THE CATCHING UP!!!!, and you are over the age of 8 and don't yet know the difference between a history book and a fairy tale or a metaphor from reality, you sure have a lot of catching up to do......


----------



## jodylee (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> jodylee said:
> 
> 
> > The Bible says nothing about the rapture it was made up by some Scottish guy in the 1800's, and hasn't this thread been around for ages now. I think the original prediction in the title can be safely put to bed.
> ...



Soooo where exactly does it mention the rapture in the bible, oh great fountain of knowlage
any day now hey?


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

jodylee said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > jodylee said:
> ...



silly tard! The rapture is the catching up!!! Duh!!!


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

TODAY'S Technology is another sign of the nearness of JESUS'S return. The book of Daniel says that there will be an explosion of knowledge in the end times and that people will move about quickly (Daniel 12:4). There are many Bible prophecies that cannot be understood apart from modern technology. For example, how can the whole world look upon two bodies lying in the streets of Jerusalem (Revelation 11:8-9)? Modern television satellite technology makes it easy. How can the False Prophet build an image of the Anti-Christ that appears to be alive (Revelation 13:15)? The answer, of course, is the science of robotics. How can the False Prophet require all people on earth to take the mark of the Anti-Christ in order to buy and sell (Revelation 13:16-17)? It would not be possible apart from computers and lasers.

Jesus said that the Tribulation will be so terrible that all life on earth would cease to exist if He did not cut the period short (Matthew 24:21-22). How could all life be threatened prior to the advent of nuclear weapons? Another reference to nuclear power is likely contained in Luke's statement that men in the end times will "faint from fear" because "the powers of the heavens will be shaken" (Luke 21:26). That certainly sounds like a reference to the splitting of the atom.


----------



## jodylee (Feb 5, 2014)

wow, so it says Rapture where? 
and I'm sure mocking the disabled i.e Tard isn't a very Christian thing to do.
NO RAPTURE FOR YOU!!! strait to hell sinner


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

Today's World Politics is another sign of the nearness of JESUS'S return. The Bible prophesies that there will be a certain pattern of world politics that we will see just before Jesus returns

The focus will be the re-established state of Israel (Zechariah 12:2-3). It will be besieged by a menacing nation from the "remote parts of the north," the nation of "Rosh"  or modern day Russia (Ezekiel 38:2,6). There will also be a threatening nation to the East that will be capable of sending an army of 200 million  namely, China (Revelation 9:13-16 and Revelation 16:12-13). A third source of danger to Israel will be the Arab nations that immediately surround it. They will covet the land and will try to take it from the Jews (Ezekiel 35:10 and 36:2).

Another key player on the world political scene in the end times will be a coalition of European nations that will form a confederation centered in the area of the old Roman empire (Daniel 2:41-44, Daniel 7:7,23-24, and Revelation 17:12-13). This confederation will serve as the political base for the rise of the Anti-Christ and the creation of his worldwide kingdom (Daniel 7:8).

Other international political signs include wars and rumors of wars (Matthew 24:6), civil wars (Matthew 24:7), and general international terrorism and lawlessness (Matthew 24:12).
 Now we see the muslims in egypt.syria,iraq,iran fighting each other.=Time is very short!


----------



## jodylee (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> TODAY'S Technology is another sign of the nearness of JESUS'S return. The book of Daniel says that there will be an explosion of knowledge in the end times and that people will move about quickly (Daniel 12:4). There are many Bible prophecies that cannot be understood apart from modern technology. For example, how can the whole world look upon two bodies lying in the streets of Jerusalem (Revelation 11:8-9)? Modern television satellite technology makes it easy. How can the False Prophet build an image of the Anti-Christ that appears to be alive (Revelation 13:15)? The answer, of course, is the science of robotics. How can the False Prophet require all people on earth to take the mark of the Anti-Christ in order to buy and sell (Revelation 13:16-17)? It would not be possible apart from computers and lasers.
> 
> Jesus said that the Tribulation will be so terrible that all life on earth would cease to exist if He did not cut the period short (Matthew 24:21-22). How could all life be threatened prior to the advent of nuclear weapons? Another reference to nuclear power is likely contained in Luke's statement that men in the end times will "faint from fear" because "the powers of the heavens will be shaken" (Luke 21:26). That certainly sounds like a reference to the splitting of the atom.



Every singe point in history is an explosion of knowledge its called progress


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

jodylee said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > TODAY'S Technology is another sign of the nearness of JESUS'S return. The book of Daniel says that there will be an explosion of knowledge in the end times and that people will move about quickly (Daniel 12:4). There are many Bible prophecies that cannot be understood apart from modern technology. For example, how can the whole world look upon two bodies lying in the streets of Jerusalem (Revelation 11:8-9)? Modern television satellite technology makes it easy. How can the False Prophet build an image of the Anti-Christ that appears to be alive (Revelation 13:15)? The answer, of course, is the science of robotics. How can the False Prophet require all people on earth to take the mark of the Anti-Christ in order to buy and sell (Revelation 13:16-17)? It would not be possible apart from computers and lasers.
> ...



Get your head out of the sand. Knowledge has increased in the last 50 years more than the 5000 years before today!


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

The Signs of Israel  The signs related to the state of Israel are prolific and very important.

The most frequently repeated prophecy in the Old Testament is the prediction that the Jewish people will be regathered from the "four corners of the earth" in the end times (Isaiah 11:10-12). The Bible states that a consequence of this regathering will be the re-establishment of the state of Israel (Isaiah 66:7-8). The Scriptures say that once the Jews are back in their land, the land itself will experience a miracle of reclamation (Isaiah 35). The desert will bloom and people will exclaim, "This desolate land has become like the garden of Eden" (Ezekiel 36:35).

Another end time miracle will be the revival of the Hebrew language (Zephaniah 3:9). Most people are not aware of the fact that when the Jews were dispersed from their land in 70 A.D., they ceased to speak the Hebrew language. The Jews who settled in Europe developed a new language called Yiddish  a combination of German and Hebrew. The Jews who migrated to the Mediterranean basin created a language called Ladino  a combination of Hebrew and Spanish.

Other significant signs of Israel that we are told to watch for in the end times include the re-occupation of Jerusalem (Luke 21:24), the resurgence of Israeli military strength (Zechariah 12:6), and the re-focusing of world politics on Israel (Zechariah 12:3).

All these signs have been fulfilled in this century. The nation has been re-established, the land has been reclaimed, the ancient language has been revived, the Jews are back in Jerusalem, and Israel is the focal point of world politics.

Jesus says in Luke 21:28 that when these signs begin to happen, we should "straighten up and lift up our heads" because "our redemption is drawing near."
DR.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

More Key Signs  of the nearness of Jesus's return=
The most important signs are the ones that relate to Israel because God uses the Jews throughout the Scriptures as His prophetic time clock. By this I mean that very often when the Lord is revealing an important event that will take place in the future, He will point to the Jewish people and state that when a certain thing happens to them, the important event will also occur.

A good example of this principle can be found in Daniel 9 in the famous "Seventy Weeks of Years" prophecy. The prophet tells us to watch for a decree to be issued that will authorize the rebuilding of Jerusalem. He then says that the Messiah will come sixty-nine weeks of years (483 years) after that decree is issued to the Jewish people.

There are two key prophecies which relate the return of Jesus to events that have occurred in Jewish history since 1948. These two events clearly established the period in which we are now living as the season of the Lord's return.

The State of Israel
The first is the re-establishment of the state of Israel which occurred on May 14, 1948. Jesus singled out this event as the one that would signal His soon return.

His prophecy is contained in the fig tree parable (Matthew 24:32-35) which He presented in His Olivet Discourse. The day before He delivered this speech, He had put a curse on a barren fig tree, causing it to wither (Matthew 21:18-19). This was a symbolic prophecy that God would soon pour out His wrath upon the Jewish people because of their spiritual barrenness in rejecting His Son.

The next day Jesus reminded His disciples of the fig tree. He said to watch for it to bloom again. In other words, He said watch for the rebirth of Israel. He indicated that when the fig tree blooms again, He would be at the gates of Heaven, ready to return (Matthew 24:33).

Equally significant, He added an interesting observation: "Truly I say to you, this generation will not pass away until all these things take place" (Matthew 24:34). What generation? The generation that sees the fig tree blossom.

We are that generation. The fig tree has blossomed. Jesus is at the gates.
DR.


----------



## jodylee (Feb 5, 2014)

The Jews going to Palestine was a self fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

jodylee said:


> The Jews going to Palestine was a self fulfilling prophecy.



GOD'S WORD is proven true!!! BEST YOU LEARN THAT LESSON!!


----------



## daws101 (Feb 5, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...


she's famous for that!


----------



## daws101 (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


wow! that's handy!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> LOL!!! So you admit you do not believe in GOD but you want to tell about GOD'S WORD???? NO THANKS!! YOU WILL BELIEVE GOD'S WORD OR SATAN'S LIES!!!! YOUR CHOICE!



I don't believe in Gandalf, but if you start claiming that Sauron took the ring to Mordor, I might just correct you.

IOW, if you must be a fanatic, fer christs sake get it right....


----------



## daws101 (Feb 5, 2014)

this thread is like riding a merry go round of madness... fun though.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 5, 2014)

daws101 said:


> wow! that's handy!



And bullshit!

Quick, how long did the Israelites wander in the desert?  40 years? WHY? Because it was one generation. 

What is a Biblical generation? 40 years. Both Jew and Christian hold this.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> jodylee said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews going to Palestine was a self fulfilling prophecy.
> ...



Yawn.  Which god is it this week?


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > jodylee said:
> ...



so you have no idea who is the only true god almighty?? Being ignorant has a very high cost!!!!


----------



## hobelim (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> so you have no idea who is the only true god almighty?? Being ignorant has a very high cost!!!!





Seeing what's its done to you is certainly enough to scare almost anybody sane.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 5, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > wow! that's handy!
> ...


what a buzzzkill you are!


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

Im thankful the Rapture will take place before the mark of the beast comes on the scene. But when the Antichrist appears there wont be many places for those who oppose world government to hide. The mark of the beast is to track and eliminate those who oppose world government. American citizens who use the Internet and who are opposed to world government are seen as a great threat and they need to be spied on and identified so they can be eliminated. Some even consider them to be a greater threat than radicalized Muslims. Who knows? An extraordinary crisis may be closer than any of us realize.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

HOW MANY YEARS MAKE A BIBLE GENERATION???Mark 1:17, there were 42 generations, and that is from Abraham to Christ, a total of 2160 years. So when one divides 42 into 2160, it comes out to basically 51.5 years. So a generation is not 40 years as we so often said, or others have said, but 51.4. Then when we get to Luke chapter 3, verses 23 to 38, there are 77 generations from Adam to Christ and that's 4,000 years. When one divides 77 into 4,000, he also comes out to 51.9 years. So a generation is 51 years. We begin counting this countdown to the return of Christ from the time that Jerusalem is captured by the Jews, Luke 21:24, because the 70 weeks are determined upon thy people, the Jews, Daniel 9:24. So when one adds 51.5 to 1967, when the Jews captured Jerusalem, it comes out to 2018. 
JVI.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

Matthew 1 verse 17 it lists 42 generations from Abraham to Christ. 42. Historically, that covers 2,160 years. Divide 42 into that number and you come out to 51.4 years. What's the countdown? Jerusalem being taken by the Jews, for Jerusalem starts the seven-year period of tribulation, Daniel 9:24. Add 51.4 to 1967 and you come out to 2018. But I just saw this, this week: you add the extra six months because it happened in June of '67 and the 4/10 and you come out to 2019  BUT ALLOW TWO TO THREE YEARS FOR CALENDAR ERROR!! SO BELIEVERS WILL BE RAPTURED SOMETIME FROM TODAY TO THE END OF 2015. IMHO.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Matthew 1 verse 17 it lists 42 generations from Abraham to Christ. 42. Historically, that covers 2,160 years. Divide 42 into that number and you come out to 51.4 years. What's the countdown? Jerusalem being taken by the Jews, for Jerusalem starts the seven-year period of tribulation, Daniel 9:24. Add 51.4 to 1967 and you come out to 2018. But I just saw this, this week: you add the extra six months because it happened in June of '67 and the 4/10 and you come out to 2019  BUT ALLOW TWO TO THREE YEARS FOR CALENDAR ERROR!! SO BELIEVERS WILL BE RAPTURED SOMETIME FROM TODAY TO THE END OF 2015. IMHO.


do I get to kick you in the balls when you're wrong?


----------



## hobelim (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Matthew 1 verse 17 it lists 42 generations from Abraham to Christ. 42. Historically, that covers 2,160 years. Divide 42 into that number and you come out to 51.4 years. What's the countdown? Jerusalem being taken by the Jews, for Jerusalem starts the seven-year period of tribulation, Daniel 9:24. Add 51.4 to 1967 and you come out to 2018. But I just saw this, this week: you add the extra six months because it happened in June of '67 and the 4/10 and you come out to 2019  BUT ALLOW TWO TO THREE YEARS FOR CALENDAR ERROR!! SO BELIEVERS WILL BE RAPTURED SOMETIME FROM TODAY TO THE END OF 2015. IMHO.



Hmmm, I don't know about that professor. If scripture is true, people have been 'taken up' ever since Jesus first walked the earth. 

According to my calculations if you take one bible add esoteric language and then divide that among idiots you get a lot of embarrassed people left behind.

But thanks, Lord Gism, son of the almighty yet edible triune mangod, for proving the wisdom of God in giving the command to refrain from the vile and contaminating flesh of brown nosed dorks by so generously demonstrating the consequences for disobedience.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey!!! Anyone that wants is free to pray to be left behind on rapture day!!!! Go for it! No skin off my pretty nose!!! Tweak!


----------



## hobelim (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Hey!!! Anyone that wants is free to pray to be left behind on rapture day!!!! Go for it! No skin off my pretty nose!!! Tweak!



Thanks gism, I'll take my chances with people who do not believe anything you say.

They're a lot more fun at parties.

And even if everything written in the Bible is true, you pervert it and make it untrue because you are completely full of shit..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 5, 2014)

daws101 said:


> do I get to kick you in the balls when you're wrong?



That's the beauty, he can NEVER be wrong. When Jesus doesn't show up, he needs only say "a generation is 700 years" and go one with his bullshit...

It's really convenient.


----------



## hobelim (Feb 5, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > do I get to kick you in the balls when you're wrong?
> ...




Sounds like symptoms that would result in a clinical diagnosis for an extremely debilitating thought disorder.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 5, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > do I get to kick you in the balls when you're wrong?
> ...


yeah! but can I still kick him in the balls?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 5, 2014)

hobelim said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 5, 2014)

What is taking this rapture so freaking long?

Been almost a year, what is Jesus waiting for?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 5, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> What is taking this rapture so freaking long?
> 
> Been almost a year, what is Jesus waiting for?


 the premier of the last hobbit film!


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

daws101 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What is taking this rapture so freaking long?
> ...



The Lord isnt really being slow about his promise, as some people think. No, he is being patient for your sake. He does not want anyone to be destroyed, but wants everyone to repent. 2 PETER 3:9


----------



## daws101 (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


nurse! up the meds on 6 ! stat!


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

daws101 said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



are you feeling vanquished???


----------



## daws101 (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...


why would I feel vanquished? watching you implode is extremely entertaining....


----------



## boedicca (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????




What?  And miss that great opportunity to snag a bunch of cool designer handbags and other swag that the Annointed "Leave Behind"?

Haven't you ever seen the classic movie "Weekend" by Jean-Luc Godard.  The wreckage on the freeway seen is truly inspiring.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

THE ""RAPTURE"" IS THE CATCHING UP!!!!=== We tell you this directly from the Lord: We who are still living when the Lord returns will not meet him ahead of those who have died. 16 For the Lord himself will come down from heaven with a commanding shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trumpet call of God. First, the Christians who have died will rise from their graves. 17 Then, together with them, we who are still alive and remain on the earth will b"" caught up"" in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. Then we will be with the Lord forever. 18 So encourage each other with these words. 1 THESSALIOANS 4:15-18====BELIEVE GOD'S WORD not silly man's ideas and opinions!!!! THINK!


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> THE ""RAPTURE"" IS THE CATCHING UP!!!!=== We tell you this directly from the Lord: We who are still living when the Lord returns will not meet him ahead of those who have died. 16 For the Lord himself will come down from heaven with a commanding shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trumpet call of God. First, *the Christians who have died will rise from their graves*. 17 Then, together with them, we who are still alive and remain on the earth will b"" caught up"" in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. Then we will be with the Lord forever. 18 So encourage each other with these words. 1 THESSALIOANS 4:15-18====BELIEVE GOD'S WORD not silly man's ideas and opinions!!!! THINK!



So there's going to be a lot of zombies? Cool! I'm ready.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

DOES FEAR,SHAME,GUILT STOP YOU FROM ANSWERING THIS QUESTION???==After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????


----------



## boedicca (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to finding easier parking in The City, although I suspect not many residents will be Raptured Up.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

Paul pictures the pagan world as having no hope, and he tells the Christian of the blessed assurance of resurrection to glory with the Lord Jesus Christ.

In verse 18, Paul exhorts the believers to find and give comfort in these words from the Lord about the rapture and the accompanying resurrection. At its root the word "comfort" (parakaleo) can mean to "call alongside" or "counsel." "Likewise, be counseling one another by these words." The present tense and active voice in Greek are used to emphasize that they need to be comforting each other right now and until the Lord comes. This is an exercise in faith in order to recognize the certainty of ultimate triumph.[20]

After writing about the Day of the Lord (5:2) and the wrath to come (5:9), the apostle again concludes with the same command to comfort one another because God will not put His own through these days of horror that will come on the world. From the Greek text, Paul writes in 5

Therefore, be continually comforting one another and building up one another, even as [I know] you presently are doing (author's translation).

Some believers had fallen asleep in Jesus (4:14-15). Some will be alive when the rapture takes place (4:17), and they will assuredly miss the terrible Day of the Lord that is coming on the earth (5:9). Thus, the larger hope is that we will be with our Savior whether by the rapture or by resurrection. Comforting words indeed!


----------



## boedicca (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't see how threatening and haranguing us Pagans qualifies as "giving comfort".

Just sayin'.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

boedicca said:


> i don't see how threatening and haranguing us pagans qualifies as "giving comfort".
> 
> Just sayin'.



yes!!! Pagans will have no comfort as they face judgment because they reject truth,god and god's love and forgivness!!! Your choice!


----------



## boedicca (Feb 5, 2014)

That's not very Christian of you, bub.


----------



## Vox (Feb 5, 2014)

Gismy, relax and have a martini.

There is not going to be any rapture.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes!!! Truth does seem to hurt some.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 5, 2014)

He's more likely to experience the buzz of Rapture from a dry martini than from the Wrath of God.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Yes!!! Truth does seem to hurt some.




And how Christlike of you to gleefully inflict and promote said hurt.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

WHY NO ANSWER????==After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????


----------



## Vox (Feb 5, 2014)

what answer? to what? to your hysteria?


there is not going to be any rapture. relax.


----------



## Vox (Feb 5, 2014)

boedicca said:


> He's more likely to experience the buzz of Rapture from a dry martini than from the Wrath of God.



I am amazed how this very localized heresy of the last 200 years is actually driving some  nuts.

And I am not jesting - it's like coming to different Universe 

those rapturists are the separate denomination, that's for sure.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

YES!!! SATAN AND DEMONS TRY TO FIGHT AGAINST THE RAPTURE!!!AND YOU???======THE ""RAPTURE"" IS THE CATCHING UP!!!!=== We tell you this directly from the Lord: We who are still living when the Lord returns will not meet him ahead of those who have died. 16 For the Lord himself will come down from heaven with a commanding shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trumpet call of God. First, the Christians who have died[h] will rise from their graves. 17 Then, together with them, we who are still alive and remain on the earth will be caught up in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. Then we will be with the Lord forever. 18 So encourage each other with these words. 1 THESSALIOANS 4:15-18====BELIEVE GOD'S WORD not silly man's ideas and opinions!!!! THINK!


----------



## Vox (Feb 5, 2014)

*yawn*

it looks to me like Satan and demons are spreding this rapture hysteria.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey GISMYS!



















































































Look at my thumb.  Gee you're dumb.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

RAPTURE ="CATCHING UP"1 Thessalonians 4:16-17
For the Lord himself will come down from heaven, with a loud command, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet call of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. After that, we who are still alive and are left will be ""caught up"" together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. And so we will be with the Lord forever.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 5, 2014)

Vox said:


> *yawn*
> 
> it looks to me like Satan and demons are spreding this rapture hysteria.




I suspect that GISMYS found the Autorantic Moonbat somewhere and selected the Rapturist option.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

YES!!!! THANKS TO SATAN,DEMONS AND HIS TOOLS AND FOOLS WHAT THEY MEAN FOR EVIL GOD TURN TO GOOD AND THE WORD ABOUT THE SOON RAPTURE HAS BEEN POSTED MANY TIMES TODAY!!! ROFLMAO!!!==RAPTURE ="CATCHING UP"1 Thessalonians 4:16-17
For the Lord himself will come down from heaven, with a loud command, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet call of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. After that, we who are still alive and are left will be ""caught up"" together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. And so we will be with the Lord forever.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS

God Induced Sophomoric Moronic Yelling Syndrom


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

Gismys=god is my source=gismys!!!!!!!!!! Ptl.


----------



## Vox (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> RAPTURE ="CATCHING UP"1 Thessalonians 4:16-17
> For the Lord himself will come down from heaven, with a loud command, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet call of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. After that, we who are still alive and are left will be ""caught up"" together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. And so we will be with the Lord forever.



Gismy, read the whole Thessalonians 4, THEN, maybe you will understand that cutting out one sentence out of the context is pretty darn dumb.

Did you ever read any of the Scriptures?

If yes - show me where Our Savior HIMSELF is talking about any raptures and left behinds and millennials.

He is talking about Last Judgement - but not raptures and millenniums.

Plus He is also telling a very important information about the Last Judgement


----------



## boedicca (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Gismys=god is my source=gismys!!!!!!!!!! Ptl.




I'm sticking with my version.

Nothing you post sounds like God...it sounds like hateful, vengeful spew.

You can keep your vengeful illusion.  I believe in a more merciful spirit.


----------



## PostmodernProph (Feb 5, 2014)

daws101 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What is taking this rapture so freaking long?
> ...



he's already seen it.....


----------



## PostmodernProph (Feb 5, 2014)

boedicca said:


> I don't see how threatening and haranguing us Pagans qualifies as "giving comfort".
> 
> Just sayin'.



lol....yet, you had to come to a board on religion and ethics and post in order to get "harangued".....


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

hateful, vengeful spew????? THINK AGAIN BLINDED ONE!!!=====16 For God loved the world so much that he gave his one and only Son, so that everyone who believes in him will not perish but have eternal life. 17 God sent his Son into the world not to judge the world, but to save the world through him.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

Those Who Belong to Christ 

After thoroughly explaining the need for the resurrection (1 Cor. 15:12-21), Paul summarizes by saying that "in Christ all shall be made alive" (v. 22 NASB). He then adds (Greek): "To explain, each [will be resurrected] in his own order: Christ the first fruits, next after that, those [resurrected] who belong to Christ at His coming" (v. 23). Again, the change is specifically the resurrection. But in 15:51-54, it also includes a transformation physically of the living believers in Christ:

We shall not all sleep [physically die], but we shall all be changed .... The dead will be raised imperishable, and we shall be changed. For this perishable must put on the imperishable, and this mortal must put on immortality


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

In 1 Thessalonians 1:9-10, Paul says we wait for God's Son from heaven,who will deliver us from the wrath to come. The implication is that we are taken up so that "we shall always be with the Lord" (4:17 NASB ). This has to mean we are taken to heaven. Again, this is not the Son of Man coming to reign on earth but to deliver us out of the way when God afflicts earth's inhabitants with an unparalleled series of physical torments.


Taken Before the Father 

In 1 Thessalonians 3:13 the apostle further argues that our hearts be established unbiamable in holiness before our God and Father at the coming of our Lord Jesus with all his saints. As in 2:19 (the presence of our Lord Jesus at his coming), "before" is used as a face-to-face encounter! Note the parallel: "Before (the presence of) our Lord Jesus"-2:19, and "before (the presence of) our God and Father"-3:13. This has to be in heaven.


Always With the Lord 

Few would argue that when Paul says "thus we shall always be with the Lord" (1 Thess. 4:17 NASB), he must be referring to heaven. Bible scholars of all prophetic persuasions have always held this means going home to heaven. The passage in Greek even more strongly suggests this: "We shall be snatched (raptured) into the clouds into the meeting place of the Lord in the air. Thus, altogether we shall ourselves be together with the Lord." Also, Bible teachers concur that Paul is alluding to heaven when he writes: "whether we are awake or asleep, we may live together with Him" (5:10).


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

All the contexts of the rapture passages either explicitly state or imply "going home to be with the Lord in heaven." But they also indicate believers will see Jesus instantly by the dynamic rapture and change upon those living or by the resurrection of the church saints. The purpose for this "catching away" of the living is so that the wrath may fall on the earth. When He comes to reign in His second coming, church saints return with Him.


Where Jesus Is, We Are 

In John 14:3 Christ states it clearly: "I will be coming again and take you along [to my own home], that where I am, I and you [together]" (author's translation). The Lord's disciples could have been raptured while living, but they died and their souls were taken to heaven. So Christ's coming back with their souls will bring about the bodily resurrection whereby their souls will be joined to their bodies. The disciples will then receive their new bodies. But they could have been snatched away while living and suddenly have met Him in the air.
DR. MC.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 5, 2014)

PostmodernProph said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


really? as they are still adding effects and doing re shoots...but dreamin' is free.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

AT THE RAPTURE Jesus will remove His faithful Church sometime prior to these 1260 days(3 1/2 YEARS) of great tribulation and great deception or strong delusion. Those that remain and go through this end time turmoil on the earth will ultimately have to make a choice. Those that remain in the world will either choose to worship the Beast Antichrist that will appear in the image of Satan as the counterfeit god of this world, or else they will choose the true image of God and the true Creator of this world (Jesus). Most that will not worship the Beast Antichrist counterfeit god will lose their physical lives but in losing their lives for faithfulness to Jesus their eternal souls will be saved.

 Most people living in the world today will see the fulfillment of these end time Bible prophecy events. Most world trends, church trends, world current events and prophetic signs of the end times indicate that the world is now on the eve of destruction and near the great deception that was foretold in the Bible.


----------



## hobelim (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> AT THE RAPTURE Jesus will remove His faithful Church sometime prior to these 1260 days.




Don't worry Gism, help is on its way!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-lJZiqZaGA&feature=kp]They're Coming to Take Me Away Hahaaa! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

Psalm 83 Prophecy Revealed
An ancient prophecy written over 3000 years ago reveals that the Arab states and terrorist populations, which presently share common borders with Israel, will soon confederate in order to wipe Israel off of the map. These enemies of Israel are depicted on the red arrows upon the book cover image, and their mandate is clear:

They have said, "Come, and let us cut them off from being a nation, That the name of Israel may be remembered no more." (Psalm 83:4).

Psalm 83 predicts a climactic, concluding Arab-Israeli war  the Middle East stage appears to be set for the fulfillment of this prophecy.  PTL. GOD defeats all israel's enemies!


----------



## Vox (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> All the contexts of the rapture passages either explicitly state or imply "going home to be with the Lord in heaven." But they also indicate believers will see Jesus instantly by the dynamic rapture and change upon those living or by the resurrection of the church saints. The purpose for this "catching away" of the living is so that the wrath may fall on the earth. When He comes to reign in His second coming, church saints return with Him.
> 
> 
> Where Jesus Is, We Are
> ...



Oh, NO.

John 14-3 has absolutely NOTHING to do with rupture.

stop confabulating.


----------



## Vox (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> AT THE RAPTURE Jesus will remove His faithful Church sometime prior to these 1260 days(3 1/2 YEARS) of great tribulation and great deception or strong delusion. Those that remain and go through this end time turmoil on the earth will ultimately have to make a choice. Those that remain in the world will either choose to worship the Beast Antichrist that will appear in the image of Satan as the counterfeit god of this world, or else they will choose the true image of God and the true Creator of this world (Jesus). Most that will not worship the Beast Antichrist counterfeit god will lose their physical lives but in losing their lives for faithfulness to Jesus their eternal souls will be saved.
> 
> Most people living in the world today will see the fulfillment of these end time Bible prophecy events. Most world trends, church trends, world current events and prophetic signs of the end times indicate that the world is now on the eve of destruction and near the great deception that was foretold in the Bible.



and where exactly JESUS CHRIST states that?

in Matthew? John? Luke? or maybe Mark?

WHERE?


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

all through the bible!!!


----------



## Vox (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> all through the bible!!!



Not true.

Show me where did Jesus Christ HIMSELF predicted that.

Waiting


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

who do you think inspired the HOLYBIBLE. GOD(JESUS) GOD breathed the WORD!


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

In the beginning the Word already existed.
    The Word was with God,
    and the Word was God.
2 
He existed in the beginning with God.
3 
God created everything through him,
    and nothing was created except through him.
4 
The Word gave life to everything that was created,
    and his life brought light to everyone.
5
The light shines in the darkness,
    and the darkness can never extinguish it.JOHN 1:1-5


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 5, 2014)

Jesus hasn't been around in like 2000 years

Before he does the rapture shit maybe we should bring him up to speed

You know....let him drive a bitch'n car
play some video games
Get shit assed drunk
Get laid 
Then he can end the world


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

The world never ends tard!!! Earth is renewed and is a believer's eternal home as jesus brings heaven(the new jersulam) down to earth. But god hating,god rejecting sin loveing scoffing,mocking sinners are in eternal hell!!!! And you???


----------



## hortysir (Feb 5, 2014)

Vox said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > All the contexts of the rapture passages either explicitly state or imply "going home to be with the Lord in heaven." But they also indicate believers will see Jesus instantly by the dynamic rapture and change upon those living or by the resurrection of the church saints. The purpose for this "catching away" of the living is so that the wrath may fall on the earth. When He comes to reign in His second coming, church saints return with Him.
> ...



In the bolded sense you are correct.

As far as John 14:3 goes, however, it DOES refer to a live Rapture.
Just not the secret, while you were asleep, "Left Behind" series way that you're thinking of.
*Revelation 1:7*  - Behold, he cometh with clouds; and every eye shall see him, and they  [also] which pierced him: and all kindreds of the earth shall wail  because of him. Even so, Amen.

No man knows the hour or day


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

hortysir said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



LOL!!! AND WHERE IS JESUS'S HOME IF NOT HEAVEN?? John 14:3 Christ states it clearly: "I will be coming again and take you along [to my own home], that where I am


----------



## PostmodernProph (Feb 5, 2014)

daws101 said:


> PostmodernProph said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



you're stuck in "human" time, aren't you......


----------



## Vox (Feb 5, 2014)

hortysir said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



No, it doesn't. It refers to the promise made by Jesus Christ that His followers will be with Him - nothing else.

Which is obviously true - but it has absolutely nothing to do with some snatching to the air.

that's your imagination only 

and I am not interested in Revelation. I am talking about what Jesus Christ HIMSELF has been telling - nothing else.


----------



## Vox (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



and? where is there any mentioning of snatching to the air? NOWHERE.
as it could not be - as there is not going to be any snatching or rapture.

there is going to be the Last Judgement, but that has absolutely nothing to do with any raptures.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

Vox said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



TRYING TO DEBATE WHAT YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT=HARD!!! HUH??? SNATCHING UP="CATCHING UP" IS THE RAPTURE!!! SILLY TARD!!!==== For the Lord himself will ""come down"" from heaven with a commanding shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trumpet call of God. First, the Christians who have died will rise from their graves. 17 Then, together with them, we who are still alive and remain on the earth will be ""caught up"" in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. Then we will be with the Lord forever. 18 So encourage each other with these words. 1 THESSALIOANS 4:16-18


----------



## Vox (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



it looks like you know nothing more except one line form Thessalonians 4 

so, where did Jesus Christ HIMSELF mentioned any ruptures and any millennial earthly reigns , for that matter?

Quote it


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

vox said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > vox said:
> ...



jesus wrote the bible!!! Silly tard!!!


----------



## Vox (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> vox said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...





and printed it, right?

so where did He say anything about rapture or millennial reign HIMSELF - quote it


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

vox said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > vox said:
> ...


 jesus is the writer of all scripture!!!


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

2 Timothy 3:1617 

	16  aAll Scripture is 1inspired by God and profitable for teaching, for reproof, for correction, for 2training in righteousness; 

	17  so that athe man of God may be adequate, bequipped for every good work.


----------



## hobelim (Feb 5, 2014)

Vox said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > vox said:
> ...




Maybe you haven't noticed and maybe no one told you before but it is inevitable that you will one day realize that gism cannot have a rational conversation. If someone points out a discrepancy in what Gism claims he usually responds hysterically in all caps like someone threw holy water on the devil or cuts and pastes unrelated scripture as if no one is home. He cannot acknowledge even the smallest truth, and never even attempts to resolve a contradiction.

Its really a very sad story. At a very tender age some religious bastard taught gism  a gospel of incoherence impressed upon him with threats of real and imaginary violence. He then when on to terrify gism further by telling him that any doubt or rational question that might arise in his mind about the poison that was being injected into his head was a demonic attack from satan himself. Ever since then Gism has spent every waking hour of every day in a losing battle with himself eliminating from his very being every rational thought or perception of truth and has consequently lost the ability to be rational or honest. The part of the brain that enables human beings to be sentient has died in gism and by his own hand.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

The Gospel will be preached in all the world before the physical return of Jesus Christ to the earth occurs at Armageddon, although exhaustive efforts are presently underway to accomplish this: 
Matthew 24 And this gospel of the kingdom shall be preached in all the world for a witness unto all nations; and then shall the end come.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 5, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> vox said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



Then I saw an angel coming down from heaven with the key to the bottomless pit[a] and a heavy chain in his hand. 2 He seized the dragonthat old serpent, who is the devil, Satanand bound him in chains for a thousand years. 3 The angel threw him into the bottomless pit, which he then shut and locked so Satan could not deceive the nations anymore until the thousand years were finished.=1000 YEAR MILLENNIAL REIGN WHILE SATAN IS IN HELL. REVELATION 20:1-3


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > vox said:
> ...



The funny part is that goofs like you really don't get why rational folks don't want your nonsense taught in public schools or people that espouz your dogma elected into our government. 

The only main difference between you folks and the millions that are locked up in insane asylums is that you are organized.  

Stupid and crazy..a dangerous combination.


----------



## Shaarona (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> The Gospel will be preached in all the world before the physical return of Jesus Christ to the earth occurs at Armageddon, although exhaustive efforts are presently underway to accomplish this:
> Matthew 24 And this gospel of the kingdom shall be preached in all the world for a witness unto all nations; and then shall the end come.



Eretz means land and NOT earth.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 6, 2014)

Anyday? Like today? Should I repent? Or do I still have some time?


----------



## PostmodernProph (Feb 6, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Or do I still have some time?



no......


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 6, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Anyday? Like today? Should I repent? Or do I still have some time?



You should really just go out and get yourself a hooker and an eightball pal.  You are through! Done...Put a fork in it !


----------



## Toro (Feb 6, 2014)

I've changed my mind.

The Seahawks won the Super Bowl.

The Rapture is imminent!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

THINK ABOUT THIS!!! After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????


----------



## hobelim (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> THINK ABOUT THIS!!! After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????




Snap out of it Gism. people do not vanish into thin air. If millions of 'believers' suddenly stop blubbering on their knees to false gods every Sunday in churches run by demons like the one who ate your brain they are probably just beginning to realize the joy of salvation and planning all the better things they could be doing on their day off.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

hobelim said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > think about this!!! After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



so you deny the truth of god's word and choose hell??? Ok! But now don't try to blame god!!!


----------



## hobelim (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...





Don't you worry your blubbering chubby self about me, I am way above your grasp having a hell of a time up here behind the very same clouds that obscure Jesus from your sight.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

hobelim said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...



think!!! Why allow satan to use you as his tool and fool????? Best you count the cost!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> THINK ABOUT THIS!!! After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



Is it true that you have to leave your clothes behind when rapture comes?

Makes it kind of awkward, all those naked people. To be honest, most Americans don't look so good naked


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 6, 2014)

I saw a doG walking backwards yesterday. Jesus Has Returned!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hobelim (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



I think that's a question that you need to ask yourself. 

As it stands you do not have the intellectual or ethical capacity to accept the truth that people do not vanish into thin air or float up into the sky, something any educated 12 year old has no problem accepting.


How old are you? 60 something?

You sure have a lot of 'catching up' to do.......


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

AT THE RAPTURE BELIEVERS RECEIVE A NEW IMORTAL BODY AND WHITE ROBE!=== But let me reveal to you a wonderful secret. We will not all die, but we will all be transformed! 52 It will happen in a moment, in the blink of an eye, when the last trumpet is blown. For when the trumpet sounds, those who have died will be raised to live forever. And we who are living will also be transformed. 53 For our dying bodies must be transformed into bodies that will never die; our mortal bodies must be transformed into immortal bodies.

54 Then, when our dying bodies have been transformed into bodies that will never die, this Scripture will be fulfilled:

Death is swallowed up in victory.
55 
O death, where is your victory?
    O death, where is your sting?
1 CORINTHIANS 15:51-55


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> AT THE RAPTURE BELIEVERS RECEIVE A NEW IMORTAL BODY AND WHITE ROBE!=== But let me reveal to you a wonderful secret. We will not all die, but we will all be transformed! 52 It will happen in a moment, in the blink of an eye, when the last trumpet is blown. For when the trumpet sounds, those who have died will be raised to live forever. And we who are living will also be transformed. 53 For our dying bodies must be transformed into bodies that will never die; our mortal bodies must be transformed into immortal bodies.
> 
> 54 Then, when our dying bodies have been transformed into bodies that will never die, this Scripture will be fulfilled:
> 
> ...



Does it have to be white?  Why can't we pick out the color?

I don't look good in a robe, can I wear sweatpants or something?


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > at the rapture believers receive a new imortal body and white robe!=== but let me reveal to you a wonderful secret. We will not all die, but we will all be transformed! 52 it will happen in a moment, in the blink of an eye, when the last trumpet is blown. For when the trumpet sounds, those who have died will be raised to live forever. And we who are living will also be transformed. 53 for our dying bodies must be transformed into bodies that will never die; our mortal bodies must be transformed into immortal bodies.
> ...



your big concern should be =will you get there??? Mockers and scoffers have a place in hell!!! And you??


----------



## Capstone (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> THINK ABOUT THIS!!! After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



I can only speak for myself here, but the threat of missing out on the rapture simply doesn't cut the mustard as a potential justification for belief in the rapture (or even that your god exists) in the first place. I might be able to disingenuously _claim_ to believe, but I couldn't _sincerely_ believe all the bullshit necessary to qualify as a true Christian. If "HE" actually exists, it seems to me that your god should be able to see this. This is something people like you just don't seem to get. The mere threat of bodily/spiritual harm isn't enough for everyone.

If millions of Christians suddenly turned up missing, I might entertain the possibility that some kind of rapture had taken place; but I could never feel foolish for having failed to believe something for which I'd never been given an ounce of respectable reason to believe! 

Having come up in church, it's not as though I haven't searched for the justification.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

capstone said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > think about this!!! After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



yes!!! Those that allow  satasn to blind and use them ,they will not accept truth or even a warning that they are on the road to hell!!!!! Sad!!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



I don't know bout that

Jesus kind of likes me, I make him laugh sometimes
He thinks you take this stuff too seriously


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



yes!!! Our eternity is "serious" because eternity is a very very long time and mockers,scoffers and satan's tools and fools will spend eternity in a very real eternal hell!!!! Think!


----------



## Capstone (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> yes!!! Those that allow  satasn to blind and use them ,they will not accept truth or even a warning that they are on the road to hell!!!!! Sad!!!!



Meanwhile, those who've been adequately brainwashed will never again recognize any cogent rationale for rejecting their religious insanity.

I guess we're at an impasse.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

capstone said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > yes!!! Those that allow  satasn to blind and use them ,they will not accept truth or even a warning that they are on the road to hell!!!!! Sad!!!!
> ...



think!!! Who has the most to lose?? If i were wrong,i would have still lived a happy blessed life  but when you die and find that god is real and your final judge it will be far far too late,as hell awaits!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



You are the one who said rapture would happen any day now

Looks like you were fibbing

Jesus does not like fibbers


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



yes!!! I expect the rapture anyday from today to the end of 2015!!!! We do not know the hour or day but jesus tells believers to know when he is at the door!!!! That time is now!!!!


----------



## Vox (Feb 6, 2014)

hobelim said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



I see it in a more amusing way and dont' see too much harm in his hysteria.

I also think that every person has their own way to salvation and if that works for him - does not bother me


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

Jesus is the only "way" to salvation. There is no other way.


----------



## Capstone (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> think!!! Who has the most to lose?? If i were wrong,i would have still lived a happy blessed life  but when you die and find that god is real and your final judge it will be far far too late,as hell awaits!!!



I don't expect you to understand this, but _Pascal's Wager_ isn't by any stretch of the imagination an arbiter of truth. That Sasquatch might hurt me if he exists ...is no reason to believe that he exists.

As for what _you_ have to lose in a lifetime of slavish adherence to false doctrines, apart from 15-25% of your adult life's income, there's also a little something known as _a grip on reality_. 

Again, though in slightly different terms, if your god wanted me to believe in him, he'd have given me reason to do so during my sincere search for such reason.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

Capstone said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > think!!! Who has the most to lose?? If i were wrong,i would have still lived a happy blessed life  but when you die and find that god is real and your final judge it will be far far too late,as hell awaits!!!
> ...



JESUS SAYS=This gospel of the kingdom shall be preached in the whole world as a testimony to all the nations, and then the end will come.MATTHEW 24:14


----------



## Capstone (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Well, since that would also mean the end of this cultish thread, the sooner the better.


----------



## jodylee (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Hey!!! Anyone that wants is free to pray to be left behind on rapture day!!!! Go for it! No skin off my pretty nose!!! Tweak!



well actually, The bible is pretty clear on its condemnation of usury for instance but many of the so called churches practice usury on a massive scale. so its more than likely you are praying in a church that is going against the so called word of god. 
So NO RAPTURE FOR YOU!!! infact I think your more obsessed with Satan than god. so  into the pit of burning souls you go little fella.


----------



## Howey (Feb 6, 2014)

Is it here yet????


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

capstone said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > capstone said:
> ...



yes!!!! Satan and demons hate god's word=eternal living truth!!and you??


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

Does the Bible teach that the Church will be supernaturally removed (rapture)? Will the Church escape the tribulation? Is the rapture pretribulation pre-wrath, or post tribulation?

The best way to find out the truth is to correctly interpret God's word. In some cases this is easier said than done. Finding and correlating deep truths in some scriptures can be like mining for gold. It is hard work but it sure is worthwhile when you sift out a few nuggets. I expect God wanted it that way so that some things would be hidden from the adversary. The parables are prime examples of how Jesus gave truth to the children of the promise but the sons of darkness could not understand what He was talking about. Some of God's truths take scholarship and enlightenment by the Holy Spirit. Sometimes there may be more than one level of truth in a passage with insights that are revealed in time by the Holy Spirit as He deems appropriate. This is apparently the case with the truth about the rapture of the faithful Church.


Some teachers are blind about the rapture and Bible prophecy.
There are many theologians in some of the denominations who do not see that we are in the prophetic years because they allegorize or spiritualize all scripture dealing with the end times and the restoration of Israel. Unless there is clear indication for allegory, even common sense dictates that scripture writings should be taken in a literal sense. By allegorizing prophetic scripture these theologians can make it say just about anything they want. By applying the promises of God for Israel to the Church, they can do away with any literal fulfillment on earth. Scholars such as these really need to review why it is that they use human rationalization to distort the plain teaching of God's word.

I believe they do this either in ignorance due to their seminary training or because they do not wish to believe what God said about a literal fulfillment that includes a final world-wide judgment and thousand-year reign of Christ on earth from Jerusalem. They do not understand that the body of Jesus rose very early on the third day and that the body of Christ (the Church) will also rise very early on her third day - a day with the Lord is as a thousand years (2 Pe 3:8). 

Liberty taking with the literal interpretation of prophetic scriptures in the past was not as critical a problem to the Church as it is today. In the past the Church in general had less knowledge of the scriptures and the Church was not near the prophetic years. Today, there is widespread access of scripture in the Church, so we do not have that excuse. In addition, there is more danger in applying scriptures meant for Israel to the Church. The theology that the Jews killed Christ and that God has cursed the descendants of Israel and given her promises to the Christian Church in recent times opened the door for the Jewish holocaust under Hitler. Those in replacement theology today may be opening a new door for the predicted worldwide holocaust against the Jews under the Beast Antichrist. 

The Church is the body of Christ and is the firstborn into the promise of a new covenant. The Gentiles were grafted into that promise and that covenant because most of Israel rejected their Messiah and the natural branches were broken off so that wild branches could be grafted in (Gentiles). However, that promise and covenant was actually given to the house of Jacob and Judah without any conditions (Jer 31:31). When the nation of Israel acknowledges its offense, all in Israel who call on the name of the Lord will be grafted back in and receive their new covenant promise.

When the Father determines that the time has come, He will remove the faithful Church to heaven where she will become one with His Son. The earth at that time will be cleansed of evil doers prior to the return of Jesus in glory with His bride. At that time, He will set up the promised thousand-year reign on earth ruled from Jerusalem. When this occurs the promise of a new covenant to Israel will be fulfilled as the prophet Joel foretold.

Joe: 2:28 And it shall come to pass afterward, that I will pour out my spirit upon all flesh; and your sons and your daughters shall prophesy, your old men shall dream dreams, your young men shall see visions:
29 And also upon the servants and upon the handmaids in those days will I pour out my spirit.
30 And I will shew wonders in the heavens and in the earth, blood, and fire, and pillars of smoke.
31 The sun shall be turned into darkness, and the moon into blood, before the great and the terrible day of the LORD come.
32 And it shall come to pass, that whosoever shall call on the name of the LORD shall be delivered: for in mount Zion and in Jerusalem shall be deliverance, as the LORD hath said, and in the remnant whom the LORD shall call.
3:1 For, behold, in those days, and in that time, when I shall bring again the captivity of Judah and Jerusalem,
2 I will also gather all nations, and will bring them down into the valley of Jehoshaphat, and will plead with them there for my people and for my heritage Israel, whom they have scattered among the nations, and parted my land.


DK.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 6, 2014)

Posting quotes without citing or linking to the source is very bad form.

Just sayin'.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

Sixteen scriptural proofs that the rapture is pre-tribulation *
Proof #1: Revelation 19:11-21 doesn't mention a resurrection.
The rapture is a resurrection of those "in Christ" (1 Thess. 4:13-18). Isn't it a little bit odd that in Rev. 19:11-21, which is the clearest picture of the second coming of Christ, there is no mention of a resurrection? The rapture will be the biggest event since the resurrection of Jesus where hundreds of millions of Christians will be resurrected and translated, yet there isn't any mention here. Don't you think it deserves at least one verse? The rapture isn't mentioned because it doesn't happen at the second coming.

Proof #2: Zechariah 14:1-15 doesn't mention a resurrection.
This is an Old Testament picture of Jesus returning to earth at the second coming. Again, no mention of a resurrection.

Proof #3: Two different pictures are painted.
In the Old Testament, there were two different pictures painted of the Messiahone suffering (Isa. 53:2-10, Ps. 22:6-8, 11-18) and one reigning as King (Ps. 2:6-12, Zech. 14:9,16). As we look back on these scriptures, we see they predicted two separate comings of the Messiahthe 1st coming as a suffering Messiah and the 2nd coming (still future) as a reigning King.

In the New Testament, we have another picture added. Again, we have two pictures painted which dont look the same. These two different descriptions of Jesus coming point to two separate events we call "the rapture" and "the second coming."

Proof #4: The Known Day and the Unknown Day.
Concerning the return of Jesus, the Bible presents a day we can't know and a day we can know. Matthew 25:13 says Jesus will return at an unknown time, while Revelation 12:6 says the Jews will have to wait 1,260 days for the Lord to return. The 1,260 days begins when the Antichrist stands in the Temple and declares himself to be God (Matt. 24:15-21, 2 Thess. 2:4) This event will take place at the mid-point of the seven year Tribulation (Dan 9:27). The Antichrist has authority to rule for 42 months, which is 1,260 days (Rev. 13:4) and will be destroyed by Jesus at His second coming (Rev. 19:20, 2 Thess. 2:8). The known and unknown days must happen at different times, meaning they are two separate events.

Proof #5: A door open in heaven (Revelation 4:1).
The door in heaven is opened to let John into heaven. We believe John's call into heaven is prophetic of the Church being caught up at the rapture (see proof #6). In Revelation 19:11, heaven is opened again, this time to let the armies which are already in heaven out. This is the Church, which has been raptured at a previous time, following Jesus out of heaven at the second coming.

Proof #6: "Come up here." (Revelation 4:1).
A voice called for the apostle John to "Come up here," and immediately he was in heaven. This could be a prophetic reference to the rapture of the Church. The words "Come up here" are spoken to the two witnesses who are killed in the middle of the Tribulation, who are resurrected and ascend into heaven (Rev. 11:12). Therefore, the phrase "Come up here" could mean the Church is raptured in Rev. 4:1. The word "Church" is mentioned 22 times in Rev. 1-3, but is not mentioned again until Rev. 22:17.

**Proof #7: The 24 elders have their crowns.
After John is called up into heaven, he sees the 24 elders with their crowns (Rev. 4:4-10). We know that Christians will receive their rewards (crowns) at the rapture (2 Tim. 4:8, 1 Pet. 5:4). We will be repaid at the resurrection of the righteous (Luke 14:14). The elders couldn't receive their crowns unless the resurrection (rapture) has taken place.

Proof #8 Holy ones are already with Jesus in heaven (Zech. 14:5, Rev. 19:14).
The armies in heaven, clothed in fine linen, follow Jesus out of heaven at His second coming (Rev. 19:14, Zech. 14:5, Col. 3:4). These are not angels because Rev. 19:8 tells us the fine linen is the righteousness of the saints. In order to come out of heaven we first have to go in, indicating a previous rapture. 

Proof #9: Kept from the hour of testing (Rev. 3:10).
Revelation 3:10 says we will be kept out of the hour of testing which will come upon the whole earth (the Tribulation). Some have wrongly believed "keep" means to keep through, or protect through the Tribulation. Suppose you approach a high voltage area with a sign that says, "Keep Out." Does that mean you can enter and be protected? No, it means you are forbidden from entering the area. But this verse also says He will keep us from the hour of testing. It is not just the testing, but the time period. If a student is excused from a test, he still may have to sit in the class while others take the test. But if he is excused from the hour of testing, he can go home. The Church will be called home before the hour of testing.

Proof #10: Angels don't resurrect people when they gather them for judgment. 
When the angels are sent forth to gather the elect at the second coming (Matt. 24:29-31), some have wrongly interpreted this as the rapture. There is one huge problem with this interpretation. If we are resurrected at this time, why would we need angels to gather us? In the resurrection, we will be like the angels (Matt. 22:30), able to travel in the air at will. Obviously, these people who are gathered are not resurrected, therefore it can't be the rapture. No one would claim the wicked are raptured at this time, yet Matthew 13:39-41, 49 says the angels will not only gather the elect, but also the wicked. This gathering is not a resurrection.

Proof #11: Both wicked and righteous both can't be taken first.
First Thessalonians 4:13-17 says the righteous are taken and the wicked are left behind. Matthew 13:30, 49 says the wicked are taken first and righteous are left behind. This points to two separate events, the rapture and the second coming.

Proof #12: Jesus returns from the wedding.
When Jesus returns to earth at the second coming, He will return from a wedding (Luke 12:36). At the rapture, Jesus is married to His bride, the Church. After the wedding, He will return to earth.

Proof #13: Jesus will receive us to Himself, not us to receive Him (John 14:2-3).
Jesus said He would prepare a place for the Church in heaven, then He would come again to receive us to Himself. Why would Jesus prepare a place for us in heaven and then not take us there? At the rapture, He will come to receive us to Himself, "that where I am (heaven), there you may be also." If the rapture occurred at the same time as the second coming, we would go up to the clouds and then immediately come back to earth. That would contradict John 14:2-3.

Proof #14: The one who restrains is taken out of the way.
In 2 Thess. 2:6-7, Paul says "the one who restrains will be taken out of the way" before the Antichrist can be revealed. We believe this refers to the rapture because the Church is clearly the biggest obstacle to the Antichrist becoming a world ruler.

Proof #15: The separation of the sheep and goats (Matt. 25:31-46).
If the rapture occurred at the second coming, why would the sheep and the goats need to be separated immediately after the second coming? A rapture at the second coming would have already separated the sheep and the goats. With a Pre-Tribulation rapture, the people saved after the rapture will need to be separated after the second coming.

Proof #16: Who will populate the Millennium?
If the rapture occurs at the second coming and the wicked are cast into hell at that time, who will be left to populate the millennium? Only people in their natural (non-resurrected) bodies will be able to have children (Matt. 22:30). With a Pre-Tribulation rapture, the people saved after the rapture who are alive at the second coming will populate the earth during the Millennium

*16 proofs are from Cornerstone Church garden city Kansas website


----------



## Shaarona (Feb 6, 2014)

The New Covenant began in 70 AD.. as we were no longer subject to Mosaic law.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

There is still time for the blind to see:
Those that allegorize and spiritualize scripture that should be taken literally sometimes do not believe in the infallibility of scripture either. They need to look at the foundations of their faith.

Some in the Church lack diligence and scholarship and only believe what they were taught in liberal seminaries. These need to study to show themselves approved.

Some hold a warped view in ignorance, such as Christians who think the Church replaced Israel or that think we are living in the kingdom now. These members are blinded by darkness and need to be enlightened by the word and the Spirit.

Those open to demonic deception in Thyatira need to look to the word of God and follow Jesus instead of following traditions of men and pagan mysticism.

Those that are sleeping in Sardis need to WAKE UP or they will be left behind. 

Those that are deceived by materialism and doctrines of demons like those in Laodicea need to find true spiritual riches from God.

Those in all the assemblies who think we cannot know the general time of His coming need to remember that Jesus admonished the Pharisees for not knowing the time of his first appearing and that Paul told the Church that we are not in darkness that this day would come upon us as a thief.

DK


----------



## Shaarona (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> There is still time for the blind to see:
> Those that allegorize and spiritualize scripture that should be taken literally sometimes do not believe in the infallibility of scripture either. They need to look at the foundations of their faith.
> 
> Some in the Church lack diligence and scholarship and only believe what they were taught in liberal seminaries. These need to study to show themselves approved.
> ...



Most seminaries that teach futuristic interpretation of Revelation are new.. like Dallas Theological seminary and Moody Bible Institute..


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

Those who are born of the Spirit and who are ready, will go in the pretribulation rapture and escape the time of the tribulation. People who identify themselves as Christians by tradition and culture but who do not have the indwelling Holy Spirit will go through the great trial on earth. Going through the tribulation will cost most of those who continue to identify with Jesus after the rapture their lives. It will be a trial by fire; those who overcome by losing their life for His namesake will be saved. Those cowards that seek to save their lives by denying Him will lose their souls.

THE JUDGMENT OF BELIEVERS, This judgment is not about salvation; it is about the public giving or taking away of positions of authority (crowns) based on faithful or unfaithful service.

 Those in the Church that look back and get entangled in the world will not be watching and waiting for His return and they also will not be delivered in the rapture of the faithful that are identified as Philadelphia.

The real question might be, are carnal Christians even part of the Church? A strong case can be made that those who say they are Christian but have no works are not part of His Spirit indwelt body at all. Those who are born of the Spirit and are pleasing God by real faith with evidence of works of the Spirit will certainly be among those taken in the rapture.


----------



## Capstone (Feb 6, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, _gismys_, if I use lower-case i's to refer to myself in the future, will you auto-correct them to the upper-case for me?


----------



## Shaarona (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Those who are born of the Spirit and who are ready, will go in the pretribulation rapture and escape the time of the tribulation. People who identify themselves as Christians by tradition and culture but who do not have the indwelling Holy Spirit will go through the great trial on earth. Going through the tribulation will cost most of those who continue to identify with Jesus after the rapture their lives. It will be a trial by fire; those who overcome by losing their life for His namesake will be saved. Those cowards that seek to save their lives by denying Him will lose their souls.
> 
> THE JUDGMENT OF BELIEVERS, This judgment is not about salvation; it is about the public giving or taking away of positions of authority (crowns) based on faithful or unfaithful service.
> 
> ...



The Tribulation was over in 70 AD.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

shaarona said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > those who are born of the spirit and who are ready, will go in the pretribulation rapture and escape the time of the tribulation. People who identify themselves as christians by tradition and culture but who do not have the indwelling holy spirit will go through the great trial on earth. Going through the tribulation will cost most of those who continue to identify with jesus after the rapture their lives. It will be a trial by fire; those who overcome by losing their life for his namesake will be saved. Those cowards that seek to save their lives by denying him will lose their souls.
> ...



please!!! Don't be stupid!!! Do you have any idea what events are named in the events of the comming great tribulation???? Rad revelation!!


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

the rapture of the Church in scripture?
There are many hints in scripture about God hiding his people during a time of judgment on the earth. Since it is clear that this has not happened yet, it is a future event: 

Isa 26:20 Come, my people, enter thou into thy chambers, and shut thy doors about thee: hide thyself for a little moment, until the indignation be overpast.

Psa 27:5 For in the day of trouble he will keep me secretly in his pavilion: In the covert of his tabernacle will he hide me: He will lift me up upon a rock.

Psa 50:5 Gather my saints together unto me, Those that have made a covenant with me by sacrifice.

Psa 58:9 Before your pots can feel the thorns, He will take them away with a whirlwind, the green and the burning alike.

Joe 2:16 gather the people, sanctify the assembly, assemble the old men, gather the children, and those that suck the breasts; let the bridegroom go forth from his chamber, and the bride out of their closet.

Zep 2:3 Seek ye Jehovah, all ye meek of the earth, that have kept his ordinances; seek righteousness, seek meekness; it may be ye will be hid in the day of Jehovah's anger.

Joh 11:25,26 Jesus said unto her, I am the resurrection, and the life: he that believeth on me though he die, yet shall he live: and whosoever liveth and believeth on me shall never die. (Here Jesus in part is talking about the believers who are translated at his coming.)

Joh 14:1,2 Let not your heart be troubled: believe in God, believe also in me. In my Father's house are many mansions; if it were not so, I would have told you; for I go to prepare a place for you. And if I go and prepare a place for you, I come again, and will receive you unto myself; that where I am, there ye may be also.

1 Co 15:51,55 Behold, I tell you a mystery: We all shall not sleep, but we shall all be changed, in a moment, in the twinkling of an eye, at the last trump: for the trumpet shall sound, and the dead shall be raised incorruptible, and we shall be changed. For this corruptible must put on incorruption, and this mortal must put on immortality. But when this corruptible shall have put on incorruption, and this mortal shall have put on immortality, then shall come to pass the saying that is written, Death is swallowed up in victory. O death, where is thy victory? O death, where is thy sting?

1 Th 1:10 and to wait for his Son from heaven, whom he raised from the dead. Even Jesus. Who delivereth us from the wrath to come.

1 Th 4:14-18 For if we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so them also that are fallen asleep in Jesus will God bring with him. For this we say unto you by the word of the Lord, that we that are alive, that are left unto the coming of the Lord, shall in no wise precede them that are fallen asleep. For the Lord himself shall descend from heaven, with a shout, with the trump of God: and the dead in Christ shall rise first: then we that are alive, that are left, shall together with them be caught up in the clouds, to meet the Lord in the air: and so shall we ever be with the Lord. Wherefore comfort one another with these words.

1 Th 5:1-6 But concerning the times and the seasons, brethren, ye have no need that aught be written unto you. For you yourselves know perfectly that the day of the Lord so cometh as a thief in the night when they are saying, Peace and safety, then sudden destruction cometh upon them, as travail upon a woman with child: and they shall in no wise escape. But ye, brethren, are not in darkness, that that day should overtake you as a thief: for ye are all sons of light, and sons of the day: we are not of the night, nor of darkness; so then let us not sleep, as do the rest, but let us watch and be sober. For they that sleep sleep in the night: and they that are drunken are drunken in the night. But let us, since we are of the day, be sober, putting on the breastplate of faith and love; and for a helmet, the hope of salvation. For God appointed us not into wrath, but unto the obtaining of salvation through our Lord Jesus Christ, who died for us, that, whether we wake or sleep, we should live together with him. Wherefore exhort one another, and build each other up, even as also ye do.

2Th 2:1-12 Now we beseech you, brethren, touching the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ, and our gathering together unto him; to the end that ye be not quickly shaken from your mind, nor yet be troubled, either by spirit, or by word, or by epistle as from us, as that the day of the Lord is just at hand; let no man beguile you in any wise: for it will not be, except the falling away come first, and the man of sin be revealed, the son of perdition, he that opposeth and exalteth himself against all that is called God or that is worshipped; so that he sitteth in the temple of God, setting himself forth as God. Remember ye not, that, when I was yet with you, I told you these things? And now ye know that which restraineth, to the end that he may be revealed in his own season. For the mystery of lawlessness doth already work: only there is one that restraineth now, until he be taken out of the way. And then shall be revealed the lawless one, whom the Lord Jesus shall slay with the breath of his mouth, and bring to nought by the manifestation of his coming; even he, whose coming is according to the working of Satan with all power and signs and lying wonders, and with all deceit of unrighteousness for them that perish; because they received not the love of the truth, that they might be saved. And for this cause God sendeth them a working of error, that they should believe a lie: that they all might be judged who believed not the truth, but had pleasure in unrighteousness.

Tit 2:13 looking for the blessed hope and appearing of the glory of the great God and our Saviour Jesus Christ;


----------



## Shaarona (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



Oh I have read Revelation.. It was 40 years after the crucifixion.. a generation.

The Jews expected an anointed warrior king like David to rid them of the Roman occupiers (The Emperor was the anti-Christ)

This new version of theology arrived in the US around 1930 .. and then got a boost in the 1970s from Hal Lindsey.  Its based in poor and sloppy scholarship.. Study first century history.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > shaarona said:
> ...



you cannot read the book of revelation and then say the world has already gone through the great tribulation!!!! read it again!!!


----------



## Shaarona (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Famine, drought, disease, war and death... That was the Tribulation.  NO prophet ever predicted events thousands of years into the future.. In fact most of them were commentators.. the voice of conscience... and reported AFTER the fact. There were prophecy schools all over Palestine.

The abomination of desolation is also very specific .. as is the mark of the beast.. and the whore of Babylon.

John of Patmos was writing a letter to the existing 7 churches. Its about hope and encouragement .. not the end of the world.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

Lets ask three questions that can help us to clarify our understanding of the relative exter*nal chronology of the tribulation period. 1) Is there any evidence to suggest that we are currently in the millennium (thus implying that the tribulation is past)? 2) Has there been any set of world events in history that matches the description of the tribulation given in the Bible (implying that the tribulation is either past or present)? If we really want to know when the millen*nium is going to take place, we should listen to the words of Christ in Matthew 25:31-34 where He says,



But when the Son of Man comes in His glory, and all the angels with Him, then He will sit on His glorious throne. And all the nations will be gathered before Him; and He will separate them from one another, as he shepherd separates the sheep from the goats; and He will put the sheep on His right, the goats on the left. Then the King will say to those on His right, Come, you who are blessed of my father, inherit the king*dom prepared for you from the foundation of the world. 
Jesus tells us very plainly that He will sit on the throne of His kingdomwhen [He] the Son of Man comes in His glory, and all the angels with Him. Note the clear time reference; He will sit on the throne of His kingdom when He comes (Gr. hotan, indicating a specific point in the future, which is further specified as, then [Gr. tote, adverb of time, meaning at that time]). This is not a reference to some mystical, or spiritual coming; Jesus had just described His second coming with His angels in great detail within the context of this discourse (Matt 24: 3-31). He now associates the inauguration of His kingdom with that coming. The temporal structure of this passage (when/then) is very precise. Christ is clearly indicating that it will be at His second coming that He will His take His seat on the throne of His kingdom. (Although He is presently seated at the right hand of the Father in Heaven, that seat is not the throne of His visible, earthly kingdom.) Concerning the second coming of Christ, Zechariah says,


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

Revelation 19:11-20:4. IS A FUTURE BUT VERY NEAR EVENT!!
I saw heaven standing open and there before me was a white horse, whose rider is called Faithful and True. With justice he judges and makes war. His eyes are like blazing fire, and on his head are many crowns. He has a name written on him that no one knows but he himself. He is dressed in a robe dipped in blood, and his name is the Word of God. The armies of heaven were following him, riding on white horses and dressed in fine linen, white and clean. Out of his mouth comes a sharp sword with which to strike down the nations. He will rule them with an iron scepter. He treads the winepress of the fury of the wrath of God Almighty. On his robe and on his thigh he has this name written: KING OF KINGS AND LORD OF LORDS. And I saw an angel standing in the sun, who cried in a loud voice to all the birds flying in midair, Come, gather together for the great supper of God, so that you may eat the flesh of kings, generals, and mighty men, of horses and their riders, and the flesh of all people, free and slave, small and great. Then I saw the beast and the kings of the earth and their armies gathered together to make war against the rider on the horse and his army. But the beast was captured, and with him the false prophet who had per*formed the miraculous signs on his behalf. With these signs he had deluded those who had received the mark of the beast and worshiped his image. The two of them were thrown alive into the fiery lake of burning sulfur. The rest of them were killed with the sword that came out of the mouth of the rider on the horse, and all the birds gorged themselves on their flesh. And I saw an angel coming down out of heaven, having the key to the Abyss and holding in his hand a great chain. He seized the dragon, that ancient serpent, who is the devil, or Satan, and bound him for a thousand years. He threw him into the Abyss, and locked and sealed it over him, to keep him from deceiving the nations anymore until the thousand years were ended. After that, he must be set free for a short time. I saw thrones on which were seated those who had been given authority to judge. And I saw the souls of those who had been beheaded because of their testimony for Jesus and because of the word of God. They had not worshiped the beast or his image and had not received his mark on their foreheads or their hands. They came to life and reigned with Christ a thousand years.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

Christ does not return alone, He returns with what are here described as the armies of Heaven, undoubtedly a reference to the angels AND RAPTURED SAINTS(cf. 19:17-18; 20:1-3; Matt. 24:29-31). He will strike down His enemies and rule the earth with an iron rod. Satan will be bound and sealed in the Abyss. ALL VERY NEAR FUTURE EVENTS!!!


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

The prophesied events of the tribulation have never been fulfilled YET!
To determine whether the tribulation events have been fulfilled in any prior age since the time of the New Testament, or are being fulfilled at the present, the reader need only com*pare the descriptions given of the tribulation with history. Covenantalists have already made this comparison and found no match with historythats why they arbitrarily switch to an allegorical method of interpreting tribulation prophecies, despite the fact that they apply a normal/literal method to most other prophecy (for example, the birth of Christ). The bias of this procedure is obvious. Only through a process of selective allegorical interpretation can one claim historical (or present) fulfillment of the tribulation prophecies. For example, we might ask: When, since the writing of the New Testament, did an object from space hit one of the worlds oceans destroying most of the life in it? Or, When did Christ return, as is clearly indicated to be the concluding event of the tribulation (Zech. 14:1-21; Matt. 24:3-31; Rev. 19:11-21)? There simply is no match to the tribulation prophecies in history, nor do we see the events we have previously described (in the last chapter) occurring at presentnor do covenantalistswhich is why they suddenly (and with patently biased intent) switch to an allegorical interpretation of these events.


----------



## Shaarona (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Revelation 19:11-20:4. IS A FUTURE BUT VERY NEAR EVENT!!
> I saw heaven standing open and there before me was a white horse, whose rider is called Faithful and True. With justice he judges and makes war. His eyes are like blazing fire, and on his head are many crowns. He has a name written on him that no one knows but he himself. He is dressed in a robe dipped in blood, and his name is the Word of God. The armies of heaven were following him, riding on white horses and dressed in fine linen, white and clean. Out of his mouth comes a sharp sword with which to strike down the nations. He will rule them with an iron scepter. He treads the winepress of the fury of the wrath of God Almighty. On his robe and on his thigh he has this name written: KING OF KINGS AND LORD OF LORDS. And I saw an angel standing in the sun, who cried in a loud voice to all the birds flying in midair, Come, gather together for the great supper of God, so that you may eat the flesh of kings, generals, and mighty men, of horses and their riders, and the flesh of all people, free and slave, small and great. Then I saw the beast and the kings of the earth and their armies gathered together to make war against the rider on the horse and his army. But the beast was captured, and with him the false prophet who had per*formed the miraculous signs on his behalf. With these signs he had deluded those who had received the mark of the beast and worshiped his image. The two of them were thrown alive into the fiery lake of burning sulfur. The rest of them were killed with the sword that came out of the mouth of the rider on the horse, and all the birds gorged themselves on their flesh. And I saw an angel coming down out of heaven, having the key to the Abyss and holding in his hand a great chain. He seized the dragon, that ancient serpent, who is the devil, or Satan, and bound him for a thousand years. He threw him into the Abyss, and locked and sealed it over him, to keep him from deceiving the nations anymore until the thousand years were ended. After that, he must be set free for a short time. I saw thrones on which were seated those who had been given authority to judge. And I saw the souls of those who had been beheaded because of their testimony for Jesus and because of the word of God. They had not worshiped the beast or his image and had not received his mark on their foreheads or their hands. They came to life and reigned with Christ a thousand years.



The sword coming out of the mouth of Jesus is "the word"..

The mark of the beast is about worshiping Antiochus once a year so Jews and Gentiles could get a permit to buy and sell.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

shaarona said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > revelation 19:11-20:4. Is a future but very near event!!
> ...



brainwashed??? Blinded??? Or just silly???


----------



## Shaarona (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



Educated.. I hope you will take some time to study the history .. starting about 400 BC until 155 AD.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

shaarona said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > shaarona said:
> ...



no!!! Study god's word not "man's idea of "history" if you seek truth!


----------



## Vox (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



claiming literal interpretation of what is written (by uneducated interpreter) literally is NOT truth.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 6, 2014)

vox said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > all the contexts of the rapture passages either explicitly state or imply "going home to be with the lord in heaven." but they also indicate believers will see jesus instantly by the dynamic rapture and change upon those living or by the resurrection of the church saints. The purpose for this "catching away" of the living is so that the wrath may fall on the earth. When he comes to reign in his second coming, church saints return with him.
> ...


rupture? Sounds painful!


----------



## daws101 (Feb 6, 2014)

postmodernproph said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > postmodernproph said:
> ...


 since it's the only time for us there is, it's not stuck at all...
Your comment is belief pure and simple...no basis in fact.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 6, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


AND THE CROWD GOES WILD!


----------



## daws101 (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...


When you're wrong do we all get to kick you in the balls?


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

daws101 said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



why prove each day that you and your posts are just a silly,ignorant waste of time????????????????????why???


----------



## daws101 (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...


who's silly and ignorant again?
speaking of wasting time, shouldn't you be preparing yourself for the rupture, instead of being the court fool?


----------



## PostmodernProph (Feb 6, 2014)

jodylee said:


> well actually, The bible is pretty clear on its condemnation of usury for instance but many of the so called churches practice usury on a massive scale.



???....I assume from this you don't actually know what "usury" means, right?.....I'm not aware of any churches that loan out money, regardless of the rate of interest.....


----------



## PostmodernProph (Feb 6, 2014)

daws101 said:


> since it's the only time *for us* there is, it's not stuck at all...
> Your comment is belief pure and simple...no basis in fact.



next question......


----------



## DennyO (Feb 6, 2014)

Its now Day #3 and counting....


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

postmodernproph said:


> jodylee said:
> 
> 
> > well actually, the bible is pretty clear on its condemnation of usury for instance but many of the so called churches practice usury on a massive scale.
> ...



your ignorance is showing again. Many churches lend and give money to give out god's word and help those in need!!!


----------



## Vox (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> postmodernproph said:
> 
> 
> > jodylee said:
> ...



then they are not churches.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

vox said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > postmodernproph said:
> ...



more of your ignorance!!!! Why not stop now???


----------



## Vox (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> vox said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...


proclaimed Gismys, the one who does not know anything except one line from Thessalonians 4


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

Vox said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > vox said:
> ...



First Timothy 5:17-18 is where Paul tells Timothy to, Let the elders who rule well be considered worthy of double honor, especially those who labor in preaching and teaching.  For the Scripture says, You shall not muzzle an ox when it treads out the grain, and, The laborer deserves his wages.   Do you not know that those who are employed in the temple service get their food from the temple, and those who serve at the altar share in the sacrificial offerings?  In the same way, the Lord commanded that those who proclaim the gospel should get their living by the gospel.


----------



## Vox (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...





that has nothing to to with rapture


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

vox said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > vox said:
> ...



what do you want to know about the rapture that i have not already posted here about??


----------



## Vox (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> vox said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



there is nothing to know - it does not exist and won't happen.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a feeling that Rapture will happen tomorrow

You will see


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

Vox said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > vox said:
> ...



I HAVE POSTED GOD'S WORD ON THE RAPTURE OVER AND OVER 1 THESSALIOANS 4:13-18  ONLY A BLINDED FOOL WOULD TRY TO DENY THE TRUTH OF GOD'S WORD!!!!and you???


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 6, 2014)

I am certain that the rapture is overdue and is going to happ


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 6, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> I am certain that the rapture is overdue and is going to happ



It will happen on Feb 7, I have faith


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 6, 2014)

Woops, there goes my Aunt Icy!


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 6, 2014)

So any day now, when this rapture thing happens, are people going to slowly drift on up to heaven or are they going to be shot up there like little rockets?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 6, 2014)

PostmodernProph said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > since it's the only time *for us* there is, it's not stuck at all...
> ...


a question has to be ask first ....bolding words imo is truly weak, as it's a kind of cherry picking.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes!!! In the twinkle of the eye believers will be caught up and receive new imortal eternal bodies!! Ptl.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 6, 2014)

PostmodernProph said:


> jodylee said:
> 
> 
> > well actually, The bible is pretty clear on its condemnation of usury for instance but many of the so called churches practice usury on a massive scale.
> ...


usury




Definition:
Usury is an older term for the idea of earning interest on money, and is prohibited or at least limited in Jewish, Christian and Muslim scriptures.

Thou shalt not lend upon usury to thy brother; usury of money, usury of victuals, usury of anything that is lent upon usury. (Deuteronomy 23:19).

Thou oughtest therefore to have put my money to the exchanges, and then at my coming I should have received mine own with usury. (Matthew 25:27).

The question of usury has long been a thorny issue for relationships between Christians and Jews because canon law forbade Christians from charging each other interest in 1179, but it said nothing about Jews charging interest from Christians. Jews, on the other hand, were permitted to charge interest from gentiles if no other means of survival was available.

Thus, Jews became the money-lenders of Europe, and much hated because of it. Jews also acquired the stereotype of bankers and greedy among Christians because of Christian laws which prevented them from doing much else. Had Christianity deigned to treat the Jews as equals, that might never have occurred.


the Mormon church loans money to it's parishioners who in turn repay the loan with labor skilled or otherwise and a 10% tithe.
plus "donated money"   
  the catholic church had a buy you way to heaven plan called indulgences which after a few century hiatus is now back in fashion.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Yes!!! In the twinkle of the eye believers will be caught up and receive new imortal eternal bodies!! Ptl.


Isn't that from I robot?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Yes!!! In the twinkle of the eye believers will be caught up and receive new imortal eternal bodies!! Ptl.



Well......we will find out tomorrow who makes the cut and who gets left behind. Should be interesting


----------



## Vox (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



I know you know that line and nothing except that - but that is no proof for any raptures.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

Why post here to prove you can read god's word but understand truth???


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Why post here to prove you can read god's word but understand truth???



Why post here to prove you can read god's word but NOT understand truth???


----------



## Vox (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Why post here to prove you can read god's word but understand truth???



for amusement.

all your quotes do not prove any raptures.

They are about Second Coming and Last Judgement.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Why post here to prove you can read god's word but understand truth???



We will find out tomorrow won't we?

Not sure of the exact time of the Rapture but I will let you know if I hear anything. Meanwhile, keep an eye on the sky. It should be interesting


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

vox said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > why post here to prove you can read god's word but understand truth???
> ...



i posted god's word!!! Do you call god a liar?


----------



## Vox (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> vox said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



God's words were about Second Coming for Last Judgement not any raptures.

No, He did not lie - you simply misunderstood.


----------



## PostmodernProph (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> your ignorance is showing again. Many churches lend and give money to give out god's word and help those in need!!!



probably not lend, but even then, is it your claim they charge illegal rates of interest on these loans?.....


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

postmodernproph said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > your ignorance is showing again. Many churches lend and give money to give out god's word and help those in need!!!
> ...



please!!!! Think!!!! Being a tool and fool for satan has a very high cost!!!


----------



## PostmodernProph (Feb 6, 2014)

daws101 said:


> PostmodernProph said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



??....well, no....it merely points out the answer to your previous question was contained within your own comment......cherry picking is when I only focus on one of many issues.....in this instance, I merely pointed at what you stated, as it contained the essential element of truth that made everything else that could be said on the subject, irrelevant.....


----------



## PostmodernProph (Feb 6, 2014)

daws101 said:


> PostmodernProph said:
> 
> 
> > jodylee said:
> ...



I expect there's a point coming along any moment now.......

by the way, its probably not true anyway....
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080304080320AAnKXVK


----------



## hobelim (Feb 6, 2014)

Vox said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...




I agree about seeing it in an amusing way and that his hysteria is about as harmless as if he thought he was napoleon.

But I do not agree that everyone has his own way to salvation. I see it more as everyone dies in their own way but there is only one way back to life.

and some never find it.......

once a person loses their ability to be rational, with what can they get it back?


The problem I have is that some real living flesh and blood demon in religious clothing intentionally fucked up his mind, for a nominal service charge, when he was too young or too feebleminded to object.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

hobelim said:


> vox said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...



jesus ""is"" the living eternal word!!!


----------



## hobelim (Feb 6, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> The sword coming out of the mouth of Jesus is "the word"...


 

This is the sword that Jesus said that he came to bring, the sword that came out of his mouth with which to *smite *the nations;


"Take from my hand this cup of fiery wine and make all the nations to whom I send you drink it. When they have drunk it they will vomit and go mad; *such is the sword that I am sending among them*."   Jeremiah 25:15


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

hobelim said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > The sword coming out of the mouth of Jesus is "the word"...
> ...


THE SWORD IS NOT WORDS!!!!
Then I saw heaven opened, and a white horse was standing there. Its rider was named Faithful and True, for he judges fairly and wages a righteous war. 12 His eyes were like flames of fire, and on his head were many crowns. A name was written on him that no one understood except himself. 13 He wore a robe dipped in blood, and his title was the Word of God. 14 The armies of heaven, dressed in the finest of pure white linen, followed him on white horses. 15 From his mouth came a"" sharp sword"" to strike down the nations. He will rule them with an iron rod. He will release the fierce wrath of God, the Almighty, like juice flowing from a winepress. 16 On his robe at his thigh was written this title: King of all kings and Lord of all lords. REVELATION 19:11-16


----------



## Shaarona (Feb 6, 2014)

hobelim said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > The sword coming out of the mouth of Jesus is "the word"...
> ...



He's talking about Israel and their sacrifices to Baal.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

shaarona said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > shaarona said:
> ...



lol!!!baal?????? Lol!!! Jesus comes back to earth to destroy all evil and to set up his kingdom here and rule the nations with a rod of iron as king of kings,lord of lords!


----------



## hobelim (Feb 6, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



The way I see it, it is a description of a curse under the appearance of a cup of wine.


"Take this cup of wine and drink from it. This is a cup of my blood, the blood of the covenant."

"Just art thou ,in these thy judgments, thou Holy One who art and wast; for they shed the blood of thy people and of thy prophets and thou hast given them blood to drink.:


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 6, 2014)

It is looking pretty evident that the Rapture will take place tomorrow. I am looking forward to it.........I have my video camera ready


----------



## Shaarona (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...




King James Bible
Because they have forsaken me, and have estranged this place, and have burned incense in it unto other gods, whom neither they nor their fathers have known, nor the kings of Judah, and have filled this place with the blood of innocents;

They have built also the high places of Baal, to burn their sons with fire for burnt offerings unto Baal, which I commanded not, nor spake it, neither came it into my mind:


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

shaarona said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > shaarona said:
> ...



ball =that was 3000 years ago. Revelartion is future=the return of jesus!!


----------



## Shaarona (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



Jeremiah prophesied that Jerusalem would be handed over to the Babylonian army..


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

shaarona said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > shaarona said:
> ...



and so it was 3000 years ago!!


----------



## hobelim (Feb 6, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> Jeremiah prophesied that Jerusalem would be handed over to the Babylonian army..



And it is no small coincidence that words of Jesus in giving the so called great and lesser commissions echoes almost verbatim the sword falling first on Jerusalem and then being sent through every nation on earth as described in Jeremiah 25:15 to the end of the chapter..

Remember? The sword that comes out of his mouth was to *smite the nations* exactly like the sword clearly described in Jeremiah as a curse in a cup of wine.

I will tell you something. Try to hear,

To Jesus, 'the nations' were the enemy.


----------



## Shaarona (Feb 6, 2014)

hobelim said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah prophesied that Jerusalem would be handed over to the Babylonian army..
> ...



Nations being clans, families and tribes?


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

hobelim said:


> shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > jeremiah prophesied that jerusalem would be handed over to the babylonian army..
> ...



yes!!! All god rejecting nations arev evil!!! Duh!!


----------



## BreezeWood (Feb 6, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...




*Jesus comes back to earth to destroy all evil ...*


Rapture can only occur after evil has already been destroyed ...

Rapture - the Triumph of Good over Evil - is the reason God awaits to return - not to do the task that others have failed to fulfill themselves but to reward those who have accomplished the prophecy. 

... or otherwise GISMYS, your reward will be Damnation.

.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 6, 2014)

breezewood said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > shaarona said:
> ...



the rapture (catching up of believers) is not the same event as the return of jesus to earth to destroy all evil and set up his kingdom.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 6, 2014)

BreezeWood said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > shaarona said:
> ...



Damnation sounds like a life sentence.  Couldn't we just get JIZZMIZZ to take a plea on being painfully stupid ?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 7, 2014)

You know..................Christians really like to talk about being Raptured, because they believe that their belief system is the only "right" one, and anyone that disagrees with them is automatically consigned to eternal damnation.

Only one problem.................humans can't be "eternal", only God can, because eternal means you've always been here, always will be here and you have no past, present or future, only "now".

And.......................incidentally, John 3:16 states "for God so loved the world that He gave His Only Begotten Son, that whosovever believeth in Him, shall not perish, but have everlasting life".

We are only promised everlasting life, meaning you have a beginning (your birth), and therefore CANNOT be eternal.

And finally......................what gives you the authority to consign someone to hell?  Didn't Jesus Himself say "judge not, lest ye be judged"?


----------



## hobelim (Feb 7, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



If Gism was just stupid he would not be guilty of any sin, but because he claims to see, his stupidity has taken a deliberate turn towards evil.


and he has his reward already....


----------



## Chuckt (Feb 7, 2014)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know..................Christians really like to talk about being Raptured, because they believe that their belief system is the only "right" one, and anyone that disagrees with them is automatically consigned to eternal damnation.
> 
> Only one problem.................humans can't be "eternal", only God can, because eternal means you've always been here, always will be here and you have no past, present or future, only "now".
> 
> ...



Eternal has several definitions:




> 1.without beginning and end, that which always has been and always will be
> 
> 
> 2.without beginning
> ...



Blue Letter Bible - Lexicon

We qualify by using definition #3 "without end" and not #2 "without beginning" although we existed in God's mind before we were created:

Jeremiah 1:5   *Before I formed thee in the belly I knew thee*; and before thou camest forth out of the womb I sanctified thee, and I ordained thee a prophet unto the nations.  

We don't consign anyone to hell and we would rather take you with us.  It is not our job to make final judgments because anyone can change, have a change of heart, change their mind, turn, return, etc.  The ball is in your court as long as the Holy Spirit helps you make that choice but you might not make that choice on your own.

We can tell you what the Bible says.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2014)

I had a dream last night....

The rapture will take place at 12:43 today. All those of the correct religious faith will rise in Rapture  

It should be quite a sight


----------



## Capstone (Feb 7, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> . . .It should be quite a sight



The sight of nearly 4 million Koreans (North and South) floating upward, or the look on GISMYS's face upon discovering that only the Cheondoists had it right?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2014)

Capstone said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > . . .It should be quite a sight
> ...



Rapture is only a few hours away..

I'm starting to get excited. I hope I make it


----------



## Capstone (Feb 7, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Someone should try to get the word out to those jean skirt-wearing fundy chicks. No skimpy panties today, Ladies; the whole world might be looking upward!


----------



## hobelim (Feb 7, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I suspect that those who have no belief in an invisible coequal edible triune god that has no equal, that became a man, will fair much better than those who have dedicated their lives to a belief in a god that does not correspond to any real living being ever in existence.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 7, 2014)

hobelim said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Capstone said:
> ...



Only fools say in their hearts,
    There is no God.
They are corrupt, and their actions are evil;
    not one of them does good! PSALM 53:1 AND YOU???


----------



## Shaarona (Feb 7, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



There have been some 250 end times dates set since 1900.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 7, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...



YES!!! PUT YOUR TRUST AND FAITH IN ALMIGHTY GOD NOT SILLY little MAN AND HIS IGNORANT IDEAS!!!


----------



## hobelim (Feb 7, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I did not say there is no God, I said if there is only one God who has no visible shape or material form, who has no equal, and there is no other god above or below him then the god that you believe in, a coequal virgin diddling mangod, does not exist.


I believe in God, you believe in a lie. You say that there is no such God who has no equal, you worship a false coequal trinity.

you are the fool.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Rapture is in less than an hour....I'm excited, are you?

12:43PM   Official Rapture starts


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 7, 2014)

hobelim said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...



almighty god is father ,son and holyspirit just as man is body,soul and spirit=three but one!!!!


----------



## Capstone (Feb 7, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> YES!!! PUT YOUR TRUST AND FAITH IN ALMIGHTY GOD NOT SILLY little MAN AND HIS IGNORANT IDEAS!!!



12:15 PM (EST) and counting.

Have you accepted Haneullim as your personal Lord and Savior? 

...tick-tock...tick-tock...tick-tock...


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 7, 2014)

Did Jesus use toilet paper? Or did the son of God not need to go caca?


----------



## Capstone (Feb 7, 2014)

Remember Pascal's Wager, GISMYS?

What if the Cheondoists are right and you're wrong?


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 7, 2014)

capstone said:


> remember pascal's wager, gismys?
> 
> What if the cheondoists are right and you're wrong?



who but a total fool wants to try to argue and fight against almighty god??


----------



## Capstone (Feb 7, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> capstone said:
> 
> 
> > remember pascal's wager, gismys?
> ...



While I think I can see your point, I wouldn't go so far as to refer to myself as "almighty god". Just a superior debater.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2014)

Capstone said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > YES!!! PUT YOUR TRUST AND FAITH IN ALMIGHTY GOD NOT SILLY little MAN AND HIS IGNORANT IDEAS!!!
> ...



Won't be long now

I just withdrew all my money from the bank and have been handing it out. The fools think money will be worth anything where we are going


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 7, 2014)

Capstone said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > capstone said:
> ...



THE IGNORANCE OF little SIN LOVING MAN IS IS ALMOST INCOMPREHENSIBLE.COMPARED TO ALMIGHTY GOD little MAN IS LESS THAN A GERM ON A WORM ON A GERM. AND YOU??


----------



## Capstone (Feb 7, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



The important thing is that you're "laying up riches in heaven" (or something to that effect, if memory serves).


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2014)

It is 12:43

The time of Rapture is upon us!

Everyone.........RAPTURE....RAPTURE....RAPTURE


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2014)

Anyone there?

Anyone?


Am I the only one left?


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 7, 2014)

The universe is fine-tuned in one part to the 10 to the 37th power, one part in 10 to the 40th power and one part in 10 to the 55th power on three different characteristics, then that tells us that God must be personal; that Hes not only transcendent, hes personal!

God: 100 Trillion Trillion Times More Precise than Man

Why do I say this? Because only a person is capable of fine-tuning to the degree that weve observed, and that person must be orders of magnitude more intelligent and creative than we human beings. One hundred trillion times more intelligent and creative than we human beings, just based on that one characteristic. But hes also creative and loving.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> The universe is fine-tuned in one part to the 10 to the 37th power, one part in 10 to the 40th power and one part in 10 to the 55th power on three different characteristics, then that tells us that God must be personal; that Hes not only transcendent, hes personal!
> 
> God: 100 Trillion Trillion Times More Precise than Man
> 
> Why do I say this? Because only a person is capable of fine-tuning to the degree that weve observed, and that person must be orders of magnitude more intelligent and creative than we human beings. One hundred trillion times more intelligent and creative than we human beings, just based on that one characteristic. But hes also creative and loving.



GISM....you still here?


I thought you, if anyone would have been called up in the Rapture
Maybe you had the wrong religion. Don't worry, there are alot of people in that boat


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 7, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> The universe is fine-tuned in one part to the 10 to the 37th power, one part in 10 to the 40th power and one part in 10 to the 55th power on three different characteristics, then that tells us that God must be personal; that Hes not only transcendent, hes personal!
> 
> God: 100 Trillion Trillion Times More Precise than Man
> 
> Why do I say this? Because only a person is capable of fine-tuning to the degree that weve observed, and that person must be orders of magnitude more intelligent and creative than we human beings. One hundred trillion times more intelligent and creative than we human beings, just based on that one characteristic. But hes also creative and loving.



 God especially designed and crafted, through miraculous means, planet Earth, so that it would support life and human beings. Planet Earth is not an accident; it is a product of divine design.


----------



## hobelim (Feb 7, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Anyone there?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> ...



 Hey I'm still here, but you don't have any money.....


but not to worry! I'll lend you some shekels and give you a job so you can pay me back over a few decades....

Your first job will be to bind gism hand and foot and toss him into fire lake.


----------



## Capstone (Feb 7, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > The universe is fine-tuned in one part to the 10 to the 37th power, one part in 10 to the 40th power and one part in 10 to the 55th power on three different characteristics, then that tells us that God must be personal; that Hes not only transcendent, hes personal!
> ...



Now that GISMYS has been left behind with the rest of us dirtbags, it's apparently time for the ol' doctrinal switcheroo ...and to start railing on and on about the _Intelligent Design_ bullcrap.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2014)

Well.....The time of rapture has passed

Seems some of us are still left on earth to rebuild. We have some tough times ahead of us but I am sure we will persevere


----------



## Capstone (Feb 7, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Well.....The time of rapture has passed
> 
> Seems some of us are still left on earth to rebuild. We have some tough times ahead of us but I am sure we will persevere



Somehow the future suddenly seems brighter, you know, now that millions of disillusioned Christians can start focusing more on the world they presently inhabit than the _Fantasy Island_ in their heads.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2014)

Capstone said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Well.....The time of rapture has passed
> ...



How could they have been so wrong?


----------



## Capstone (Feb 7, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They didn't listen closely enough to Pascal, so they lost the wager.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2014)

The post Rapture world does not seem so bad. I still have electricity and I flushed the toilet and it worked


----------



## hjmick (Feb 7, 2014)

Did I miss it?!


----------



## Capstone (Feb 7, 2014)

hjmick said:


> Did I miss it?!



It's okay, we're here for you. 

All of us (including GISMYS)...


----------



## hobelim (Feb 7, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> The post Rapture world does not seem so bad. I still have electricity and I flushed the toilet and it worked



Then let us go forth with hard learned lessons from the past.

If you are going to shave your head you might as well wax your back or wear a shirt for christ sake.


----------



## Capstone (Feb 7, 2014)

hobelim said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The post Rapture world does not seem so bad. I still have electricity and I flushed the toilet and it worked
> ...



With a nod to Marko Rodin, no doubt.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 7, 2014)

Capstone said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...


----------



## PostmodernProph (Feb 7, 2014)

Capstone said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > . . .It should be quite a sight
> ...


you do realize how many Christians there are in Korea, right?.....


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2014)

PostmodernProph said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Not as many as there were before the Rapture


----------



## Capstone (Feb 7, 2014)

PostmodernProph said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Prior to the rapture, followers of Cheondoism (a faith with Christian influences at its roots) made up around 12% of the populations of North Korea and South Korea respectively. As of 12:43 PM (EST), any so-called "Christians" left behind in the Koreas apparently followed the wrong paths and are now in the same boat as the rest of us.

I say it's time to come together for humanity's sake ...and to start rowing that boat towards a better future for the whole of mankind.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iq2WJ2r0NkM]Little River Band - Help Is On Its Way - YouTube[/ame]

Just riffing on Hobelim's post....


----------



## Tor Hershman (Feb 7, 2014)

You will NEVER "find-out," you will NEVER "Know."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wi4Ksxrw6Tg]Tor Hershman's The REAL Lord's Prayer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 7, 2014)

You know..................Nietzche once said that "God is everything, or He is nothing". 

I take this to mean that there is a little bit of God in each of us, and a little bit of Him in just about everything in the world.

Now..................if Nietzche is right.................there is a certain amount of God in ALL religions.

Why do Christians insist that their view of God is the only right one?  What about the Jews (after all, Jesus was a good Jewish boy), or the Buddhists, or the Taoists, Hindus or any other religion?

Nope, the problem isn't the belief in God, the problem is that most religions let their interpretation and dogma stand in for who they think God is.

God news for you all.....................it's not going to be just the Christians that are "saved".


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 8, 2014)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know..................Nietzche once said that "God is everything, or He is nothing".
> 
> I take this to mean that there is a little bit of God in each of us, and a little bit of Him in just about everything in the world.
> 
> ...


Maybe Nietzche was just drunk.


----------



## waltky (Feb 8, 2014)

Granny says, "Dat's right - Jesus comin' soon - just like it says inna Bible...

*Ghostly Figure In Photo A Sign From God? Pastor Thinks So*
_February 6, 2014   A pastor and his wife believe a ghostly figure that appeared in the background of a photograph is a sign from a higher power._


> CBS2s Stacey Butler reports that a man named Radu, who didnt want to appear on-camera, took a photo of a co-worker two weeks ago at an Irvine warehouse.  The picture, which Radu said he did not retouch, showed a veiled woman in the corner behind the co-worker.  I can clearly see the face. I can even see long hair. I can see, like a veil that covers all the way to the floor, said Daniela, the wife of Pastor Danny Goia.
> 
> Goia and his wife said Radu is a new member of First Romanian Pentecostal Church in Anaheim.  They said Radu and his wife recently were baptized and then married on the same day.  The next day was when this photo was taken, Daniela said.  Daniela said she believes the image is an angel protecting Radu.
> 
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Feb 8, 2014)

waltky said:


> Granny says, "Dat's right - Jesus comin' soon - just like it says inna Bible...
> 
> *Ghostly Figure In Photo A Sign From God? Pastor Thinks So*
> _February 6, 2014   A pastor and his wife believe a ghostly figure that appeared in the background of a photograph is a sign from a higher power._
> ...


the oldest photo trick there is!
a sheet !


----------



## PostmodernProph (Feb 8, 2014)

GASupervisor: "You've been warned before about being seen"
GA39873:"It's okay Rafael, they're busy watching the guy who took the picture.  They think I was there to protect him!".......


----------



## hortysir (Feb 10, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



HIS home will be in the New Jerusalem, here on earth.
You mean you didn't already know this?


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 11, 2014)

Life is pretty good.  Aint got a need for an "Afterlife".  Rather live out this one to its fullest and best.  At least I know for sure this one is real.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Life is pretty good.  Aint got a need for an "Afterlife".  Rather live out this one to its fullest and best.  At least I know for sure this one is real.



HOW SILLY! BUT TYPICAL!!! this little life even if 100 years is less than a drop in the oceans of eternity!!! try to think!


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Life is pretty good.  Aint got a need for an "Afterlife".  Rather live out this one to its fullest and best.  At least I know for sure this one is real.
> ...



Ive thought about this a lot.

I know for sure this life is real.  There is serious doubt about the reality of any sort of Afterlife.

That said, I'm gonna enjoy this life and make it as full as possible.  

If I'm wrong about the Afterlife?  Oh well, no biggey.  I'll deal with it.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...



SILLY NON THINKER!!! YES ENJOY YOUR LIFE HERE NOW, IT DOES NOT GET ANY BETTER THAN LIVING YOUR LIFE AS A son OF ALMIGHTY GOD LIVING IN HIS BLESSING,AND PROTECTION.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Oh, I am a thinker.  I read the Bible, thought about it, and decided it doesn't make sense to me.  I decided the concept of the Afterlife isn't rational so I choose to keep it as an afterthought.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 11, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Feb 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


ahh... giz to any one observing this thread the only poster demonstrating he /she is a non thinker is you.
you recite you yammer you blather but think, not a chance!


----------



## PostmodernProph (Feb 12, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Oh, I am a thinker.  I read the Bible, thought about it, and decided it doesn't make sense to me.  I decided the concept of the Afterlife isn't rational so I choose to keep it as an afterthought.


plenty of time to think about it later, right?......


----------



## Capstone (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## GISMYS (Feb 12, 2014)

The Rapture Explained===http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K3cHqehVTo


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 12, 2014)

The true Church will know the general time of the coming of Jesus.THAT TIME IS NOW!!

It is written in scripture that true believers will know the general time of His return. "But ye, brethren, are not in darkness, that this day should overtake you as a thief"(1Th 5:4).

Some evangelical Christians who downplay the possibility that the Holy Spirit is behind the awareness in some Christians that Jesus is coming soon, say that they know they are saved by the witness of His Spirit, or that God told them to take this job, or move here, or to go to this church or do this ministry. Why is it then so hard for them to accept that God would also tell His own people that He is about to fulfill the prophecies of His second advent? Especially since He made it clear that He would do just that to those that are faithful watching.

It is also important to note that the majority of Christians who claim a personal relationship with Jesus Christ and who are doing works led by His Spirit are also the ones who loudly proclaim His imminent return. While on the other hand, the majority of those who are Christians by tradition, and who think that the Christian life is fulfilled through Sunday ritual, rote observances, mega church entertainment services, mystical feelings or through the humanistic efforts of man are the same ones who are downplaying His return.

Jesus made it clear in scripture that there would be those that would not be watching and waiting and that they would not know the time of His coming. Jesus said He would come as a thief to these people and then weeping and gnashing of teeth will be heard from those He left behind.

So which group today do you think the Spirit of God is really speaking through? The ones who are aware of Bible prophecy and the world conditions and the increasing rebellion against God by mankind, or the ones who are asleep and/or think that the humanistic efforts of man will bring a paradise on earth before Jesus can even come? 

Signs of the time
The astute in the evangelical church are expecting Jesus to come back soon. The dead church will not accept any knowledge that we are near the end times. Their unbelief is displayed in their paganistic and humanistic worldly lifestyle

The Holy Spirit led awakening of the true Church to the soon return of Jesus is a very strong indicator that that is this generation that will see the promise of the coming of Jesus fulfilled.

DK.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Feb 12, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Well.....The time of rapture has passed
> 
> Seems some of us are still left on earth to rebuild. We have some tough times ahead of us but I am sure we will persevere



And you believe the time of rapture has passed because?


----------



## Vox (Feb 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> The true Church will know the general time of the coming of Jesus.THAT TIME IS NOW!!
> 
> It is written in scripture that true believers will know the general time of His return. "But ye, brethren, are not in darkness, that this day should overtake you as a thief"(1Th 5:4).
> 
> ...



You are inventing facts which have not happened according to the Gospels.
Jesus said that NOBODY but the Father knows the time of Second Coming - NOBODY.
To imply that any human or the organization of humans ( church) will know the time is blasphemous, to say the least.
The same is to twist the direct meaning of the "thief in the night" - it is meant for EVERYBODY, not just for unprepared.

Obviously that does not mean that you should not be prepared but you can not state that the time is known.

It is not and that is how it is supposed to be.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 13, 2014)

YES!!! RAPTURE ANY DAY FROM TODAY TO THE END OF 2015 IMHO, MOCKERS AND SCOFFERS Know this first of all, that in the last days mockers will come with their mocking, following after their own lusts, But do not let this one fact escape your notice, beloved, that with the Lord one day is as a thousand years, and a thousand years as one day.
II Peter 3:3,8


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 13, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> YES!!! RAPTURE ANY DAY FROM TODAY TO THE END OF 2015 IMHO, MOCKERS AND SCOFFERS Know this first of all, that in the last days mockers will come with their mocking, following after their own lusts, But do not let this one fact escape your notice, beloved, that with the Lord one day is as a thousand years, and a thousand years as one day.
> II Peter 3:3,8



Conclusion
We are the last generation. Our generation has seen the symbolic prophecies of the past become a literal reality for us. The final elements are taking shape before us with each passing season and year. At the rate things are going, we can clearly say with the Messiah
Truly I say to you, this generation will not pass away until all these things take place.
Matthew 24:34


----------



## BreezeWood (Feb 13, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> MOCKERS AND SCOFFERS Know this first of all, *that in the last days* mockers will come with their mocking, following after their own lusts,&#8230;
> 
> II Peter 3:3,8




*... that in the last day(s)*


there will be no "MOCKERS AND SCOFFERS"

the truth, not within the Bible is it will be the last (day) and that will be the day the last evil person of humanity perishes and all remaining will be the victors of the battle between Good and Evil.

... it is you who remain bound to the errant teachings of the Bible - what about you ?


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 15, 2014)

SATAN AND DEMONS AND THOSE THAT ALLOWSATAN TO USE THEM AS HIS TOOL,FOOL FIGHT THE RAPTURE TOOTH AND NAIL!!! ==After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now???? ARE YOU READY TO MEET JESUS IN THE CLOUDS?? YES!!! '' THE CATCHING UP"" IS THE RAPTURE!!! For if we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so God will bring with Him those who have fallen asleep in Jesus. 15 For this we say to you by the word of the Lord, that we who are alive and remain until the coming of the Lord, will not precede those who have fallen asleep. 16 For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. 17 Then we who are alive and remain will be ""CAUGHT UP"" (RAPTURED) together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air, and so we shall always be with the Lord. 18 Therefore comfort one another with these words. 1 THESSALIOANS 4:14-18


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 15, 2014)

The Rapture occurred about three years ago. However, most of those taken came back when they found out that Jerry Falwel was there.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 15, 2014)

Is the rapture like a ball-busting orgasm? Or better?


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 15, 2014)

chaussette said:


> is the rapture like a ball-busting orgasm? Or better?



the mocking and scoffing stops when you feel the flames and you hear the demons laughing!!!! It was all your choice!!!


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 15, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > is the rapture like a ball-busting orgasm? Or better?
> ...



What did you take, magic mushrooms or LSD?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 15, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> Is the rapture like a ball-busting orgasm? Or better?


more like failure to launch


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 16, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > chaussette said:
> ...



My guess is neither.

Magic mushrooms connect you closer to the spirit world, as does LSD.  Incidentally, did you know that Bill W. (the founder of Alcoholics Anonymous) investigated LSD as a way to induce a sudden spiritual experience?

My guess is they were smoking either meth or crack.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 16, 2014)

The Holy Spirit operating in true believers has made it known to many that Jesus is coming soon. There never before in history has been huge numbers of Holy Spirit inspired teachings, songs, books, and movies informing us about the soon return of Jesus. The Holy Spirit is not leading all these dedicated teachers, writers, readers and believers astray. God's purpose for this message is to get out the good news to all those with ears to hear that Jesus is about to return for His Church.

Certainly there are major segments in Christianity (even in the evangelical churches) that have been downplaying the soon return of Jesus. We see this trend in the post modern "seeker friendly" and Emergent Church Movement with their watered down gospel and Laodicean attitude. We also see it among the dominionists who believe the Church must fix everything on earth before Jesus can even return. The mocking coming from "Christians" toward those who teach on the Lord's second coming and those that teach that there is a blessed hope of escape (rapture) from God's judgment was also predicted to occur just prior to the coming of Jesus.

In these last days puffed up windbags have come along within Christendom that downplay the Gospel of salvation and Bible prophecy and instead teach contrary to God's word that Bible prophecy about the Lord's soon return is just a distraction. Fulfillment of Bible prophecy obviously does not fit their agenda of making a socialist utopia on the earth before Jesus even returns. Never mind that the Bible teaches just the opposite. That Jesus will come for those offering the gospel of salvation and patiently watching and waiting for His return. The scriptures clearly say that Jesus will come for the Church suddenly like a thief. Of those left behind on earth no flesh would have survived the troubles on earth if Jesus did not come back to save a remnant of Israel.

The pseudo Christian message of humanistic works, social justice philosophies and/or dominionist agenda has replaced the gospel of salvation but it is nowhere found in the Bible. A social agenda gospel has replaced the revealed prophetic truth written in the scriptures about the last days. We should not be surprised because the New Testament writers told us that this would happen in the last days. The scriptures clearly say that there would be those that would not endure sound doctrine and that people with itching ears would follow after them.

The Christianity many have is nothing more than a religious culture. They downplay that Jesus is coming soon because they spiritualize Bible prophecy so they know nothing about it. They are in love with the things of the world and any coming of Jesus just does not fit within their humanist agenda. 

The true Church will know the general time of the coming of Jesus

It is written in scripture that true believers will know the general time of His return. "But ye, brethren, are not in darkness, that this day should overtake you as a thief"(1Th 5:4).

Some evangelical Christians who downplay the possibility that the Holy Spirit is behind the awareness in some Christians that Jesus is coming soon, say that they know they are saved by the witness of His Spirit, or that God told them to take this job, or move here, or to go to this church or do this ministry. Why is it then so hard for them to accept that God would also tell His own people that He is about to fulfill the prophecies of His second advent? Especially since He made it clear that He would do just that to those that are faithful watching.

It is also important to note that the majority of Christians who claim a personal relationship with Jesus Christ and who are doing works led by His Spirit are also the ones who loudly proclaim His imminent return. While on the other hand, the majority of those who are Christians by tradition, and who think that the Christian life is fulfilled through Sunday ritual, rote observances, mega church entertainment services, mystical feelings or through the humanistic efforts of man are the same ones who are downplaying His return.

Jesus made it clear in scripture that there would be those that would not be watching and waiting and that they would not know the time of His coming. Jesus said He would come as a thief to these people and then weeping and gnashing of teeth will be heard from those He left behind.

So which group today do you think the Spirit of God is really speaking through? The ones who are aware of Bible prophecy and the world conditions and the increasing rebellion against God by mankind, or the ones who are asleep and/or think that the humanistic efforts of man will bring a paradise on earth before Jesus can even come? 

Signs of the time
The astute in the evangelical church are expecting Jesus to come back soon. The dead church will not accept any knowledge that we are near the end times. Their unbelief is displayed in their paganistic and humanistic worldly lifestyle

The Holy Spirit led awakening of the true Church to the soon return of Jesus is a very strong indicator that that is this generation that will see the promise of the coming of Jesus fulfilled.

DK.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 16, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



You posted this almost a year ago.

Still no rapture.  You must feel kind of silly.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 16, 2014)

victory67 said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > after rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



yes!!! I posted a simple question,where is your answer???


----------



## Capstone (Feb 16, 2014)

Heads up! The following object was photographed hovering in the sky over North Korea approximately nine days ago. 







I'm no doctor, but it appears to me to be a raptured spleen.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 17, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have  vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise odbe saved now????



Jesus said the wheat and the tares grow together and the harvest was simaltanious. He didn't say anthing about some cockamamie pre-trib rapture
Next time you post please put God's, Jesus, and the Savior in capital letters please


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 23, 2014)

The Holy Spirit's witness tells Christians that Jesus is coming soon for His Churc
The Holy Spirit operating in true believers has made it known to many that Jesus is coming soon. There never before in history has been huge numbers of Holy Spirit inspired teachings, songs, books, and movies informing us about the soon return of Jesus. The Holy Spirit is not leading all these dedicated teachers, writers, readers and believers astray. God's purpose for this message is to get out the good news to all those with ears to hear that Jesus is about to return for His Church.

Certainly there are major segments in Christianity (even in the evangelical churches) that have been downplaying the soon return of Jesus. We see this trend in the post modern "seeker friendly" and Emergent Church Movement with their watered down gospel and Laodicean attitude. We also see it among the dominionists who believe the Church must fix everything on earth before Jesus can even return. The mocking coming from "Christians" toward those who teach on the Lord's second coming and those that teach that there is a blessed hope of escape (rapture) from God's judgment was also predicted to occur just prior to the coming of Jesus.

In these last days puffed up windbags have come along within Christendom that downplay the Gospel of salvation and Bible prophecy and instead teach contrary to God's word that Bible prophecy about the Lord's soon return is just a distraction. Fulfillment of Bible prophecy obviously does not fit their agenda of making a socialist utopia on the earth before Jesus even returns. Never mind that the Bible teaches just the opposite. That Jesus will come for those offering the gospel of salvation and patiently watching and waiting for His return. The scriptures clearly say that Jesus will come for the Church suddenly like a thief. Of those left behind on earth no flesh would have survived the troubles on earth if Jesus did not come back to save a remnant of Israel.

The pseudo Christian message of humanistic works, social justice philosophies and/or dominionist agenda has replaced the gospel of salvation but it is nowhere found in the Bible. A social agenda gospel has replaced the revealed prophetic truth written in the scriptures about the last days. We should not be surprised because the New Testament writers told us that this would happen in the last days. The scriptures clearly say that there would be those that would not endure sound doctrine and that people with itching ears would follow after them.

The Christianity many have is nothing more than a religious culture. They downplay that Jesus is coming soon because they spiritualize Bible prophecy so they know nothing about it. They are in love with the things of the world and any coming of Jesus just does not fit within their humanist agenda. 

The true Church will know the general time of the coming of Jesus

It is written in scripture that true believers will know the general time of His return. "But ye, brethren, are not in darkness, that this day should overtake you as a thief"(1Th 5:4).

Some evangelical Christians who downplay the possibility that the Holy Spirit is behind the awareness in some Christians that Jesus is coming soon, say that they know they are saved by the witness of His Spirit, or that God told them to take this job, or move here, or to go to this church or do this ministry. Why is it then so hard for them to accept that God would also tell His own people that He is about to fulfill the prophecies of His second advent? Especially since He made it clear that He would do just that to those that are faithful watching.

It is also important to note that the majority of Christians who claim a personal relationship with Jesus Christ and who are doing works led by His Spirit are also the ones who loudly proclaim His imminent return. While on the other hand, the majority of those who are Christians by tradition, and who think that the Christian life is fulfilled through Sunday ritual, rote observances, mega church entertainment services, mystical feelings or through the humanistic efforts of man are the same ones who are downplaying His return.

Jesus made it clear in scripture that there would be those that would not be watching and waiting and that they would not know the time of His coming. Jesus said He would come as a thief to these people and then weeping and gnashing of teeth will be heard from those He left behind.

So which group today do you think the Spirit of God is really speaking through? The ones who are aware of Bible prophecy and the world conditions and the increasing rebellion against God by mankind, or the ones who are asleep and/or think that the humanistic efforts of man will bring a paradise on earth before Jesus can even come? 

Signs of the time
The astute in the evangelical church are expecting Jesus to come back soon. The dead church will not accept any knowledge that we are near the end times. Their unbelief is displayed in their paganistic and humanistic worldly lifestyle

The Holy Spirit led awakening of the true Church to the soon return of Jesus is a very strong indicator that that is this generation that will see the promise of the coming of Jesus fulfilled.

DK.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 23, 2014)

The Rapture's "imminent" arrival was announced on Mar-04-2013.
It is now Feb 23, 2014.
Can someone please define the new meaning of "imminent"?


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 23, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> The Rapture's "imminent" arrival was announced on Mar-04-2013.
> It is now Feb 23, 2014.
> Can someone please define the new meaning of "imminent"?[/QUOTE!===========================Just make sure you will not be left behind!!!


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 23, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > The Rapture's "imminent" arrival was announced on Mar-04-2013.
> ...


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 23, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


----------



## rdean (Feb 23, 2014)

How Republicans can believe this comic book bull shit over science, I'll never know.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 23, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 23, 2014)

I have inside information that the Rapture is officially scheduled to take place on January 13th, 2057.

So we have lots of time to live our lives to the fullest until then.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 23, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 23, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 23, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 23, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> You need not worry about man's opinion of you, what you need think about is what does ALMIGHTY GOD think and know about you>



That's the only thing on this board from you that's actually made sense.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 23, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > You need not worry about man's opinion of you, what you need think about is what does ALMIGHTY GOD think and know about you>
> ...



Good for you!!! Did you pray and ask God for wisdom and understanding??


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 23, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



All the time. Why do you think I don't agree with you most of the time.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 23, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



But if any of you lacks wisdom, let him ask of God, who gives to all generously and without reproach, and it will be given to him. 6 But he must ask in faith without any doubting, for the one who doubts is like the surf of the sea, driven and tossed by the wind. 7 For that man ought not to expect that he will receive anything from the Lord, 8 being a double-minded man, unstable in all his ways. James 1:5-8


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 23, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 23, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 23, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Im familiar with the verse. Again that's why I don't agree with you most of the time.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 24, 2014)

So what happened to the rapture, Jesus come down and not even take you fools?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 24, 2014)

rdean said:


> how republicans can believe this comic book bull shit over science, i'll never know.


those two guys in the back can see up her dress!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 24, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I know that I sure wish you would learn to back quote...


----------



## Chuckt (Feb 25, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> So what happened to the rapture, Jesus come down and not even take you fools?



I'll teach you some understanding.

Romans 11:25   For I would not, brethren, that ye should be ignorant of this mystery, lest ye should be wise in your own conceits; that blindness in part is happened to Israel, until the fulness of the Gentiles be come in. 

Romans 11 (Blue Letter Bible: KJV - King James Version)

The word "fullness" talks about filling a ship.  God's mission is to save as many gentiles as possible so I think that the rapture will happen after the last Gentile gets saved.

Blue Letter Bible - Lexicon


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 25, 2014)

As I'd hope most have noticed, GISMYS isn't a man of G-d. He seeks to glory himself instead. It's why he so readily responds to every criticism. Any chance to get attention.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 25, 2014)

Okay.........................did we wonder if there was any truth to what  they said?

Me?   I'm still waiting.......................................


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 25, 2014)

After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 25, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



So when is this rapture happening anyways? Anytime soon?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 25, 2014)

Rapture happened on Feb 7 at 12:43PM

Millions of worthy Christians were called to meet their maker....it was wonderful

Those of us who are still here?  Sorry boys...guess you were not worthy


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 25, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



I am looking for the rapture at ANYTIME ANYDAY  forsure IMHO before the end of 2015. are you ready or will you be left behind?


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 25, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Doesn't armageddon have to happen in the Middle East first?


----------



## G.T. (Feb 25, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



It will not happen 

just like all predictions of rapture before it

seek mental health professionals if this engrosses your life


----------



## Chuckt (Feb 25, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Are you setting a date?  I get it.  You came to this forum and now you want to set a date.  The date will come and pass and you are just doing it to make a mockery of it.  Join the ranks of Harold Camping and others.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 25, 2014)

Chuckt said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



READ YOUR BIBLE!!! JESUS says no one can know the hour or day of his return but then JESUS commands all believers to know (by us seeing all the signs he named) when He is at the door ready to return=THAT TIME IS NOW!!! best you get ready FAST!!!!


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 25, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



GOD'S WORD SAYS==I want to remind you that in the last days scoffers will come, mocking the truth and following their own desires. 4 They will say, What happened to the promise that Jesus is coming again? From before the times of our ancestors, everything has remained the same since the world was first created.

5 They deliberately forget that God made the heavens by the word of his command, and he brought the earth out from the water and surrounded it with water. 6 Then he used the water to destroy the ancient world with a mighty flood. 7 And by the same word, the present heavens and earth have been stored up for fire. They are being kept for the day of judgment, when ungodly people will be destroyed.

8 But you must not forget this one thing, dear friends: A day is like a thousand years to the Lord, and a thousand years is like a day. 9 The Lord isnt really being slow about his promise, as some people think. No, he is being patient for your sake. He does not want anyone to be destroyed, but wants everyone to repent. 10 But the day of the Lord will come as unexpectedly as a thief. Then the heavens will pass away with a terrible noise, and the very elements themselves will disappear in fire, and the earth and everything on it will be found to deserve judgment.

11 Since everything around us is going to be destroyed like this, what holy and godly lives you should live, 12 looking forward to the day of God and hurrying it along. On that day, he will set the heavens on fire, and the elements will melt away in the flames. 13 But we are looking forward to the new heavens and new earth he has promised, a world filled with Gods righteousness.

14 And so, dear friends, while you are waiting for these things to happen, make every effort to be found living peaceful lives that are pure and blameless in his sight.
2 PETER 3:14


----------



## G.T. (Feb 25, 2014)

men wrote the bible and are laughing in their graves at you for leading your life in such a foolish way


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 25, 2014)

g.t. said:


> men wrote the bible and are laughing in their graves at you for leading your life in such a foolish way



yes!!! Godly men inspired(god breathed) by god wrote the bible. Believe and live!!!


----------



## G.T. (Feb 25, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> g.t. said:
> 
> 
> > men wrote the bible and are laughing in their graves at you for leading your life in such a foolish way
> ...



No, men seeking to control the weak willed stole a mythological story from human history and added some of their own flavoring and lemmings followed with a blind eye, as you are doing here.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 25, 2014)

G.T. said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > g.t. said:
> ...



WOW!!! I see you fell for satan's lies hook line and sinker!!!! YES!!! you will believe GOD'S WORD or satan's lies==you get to choose!


----------



## G.T. (Feb 25, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



No, I don't disrespect my human intelligence and believe a novel fairy tale because it says to believe it or else.

Why?

Well, that would be fucking stupid, that's why.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 25, 2014)

G.T. said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Your words here PROVE GOD'S WORD TRUE!!!===Only fools say in their hearts,
    There is no God.
They are corrupt, and their actions are evil;
    not one of them does good! PSALM 53:1   and you??


----------



## G.T. (Feb 25, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



of course,

any idiot knows that if you're writing a book wanting people to believe something, you'd uh, you know, go ahead and include shit like that in there.

 simple minded


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 25, 2014)

G.T. said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



oh!!! and what would satan tell silly fools??? Do you think maybe he would tell you "there is no GOD"!!! THINK AND LIVE!


----------



## G.T. (Feb 25, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



there is no satan

get a grip

the book says god says "people will not believe!"

and then people don't believe.....

and that's somehow proof to you!?!?!?! wtffff?

With such easy predictions like that making believers out of people, it's a wonder you could tie your shoes in the morning


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 25, 2014)

BACK TO THE ORIGINAL QUESTION!!!==After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now???? 
DARE YOU TRY TO ANSWER???


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 25, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> BACK TO THE ORIGINAL QUESTION!!!==After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> DARE YOU TRY TO ANSWER???



I be helping myself to a lot of free stuff!!!!!


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 25, 2014)

bumberclyde said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > back to the original question!!!==after rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



fear!!! Does fear prevent you from trying to answer???


----------



## Toro (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm going to find where Kate Upton's at!


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 25, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



I just did, FREE STUFF!!!!!!!!


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 25, 2014)

bumberclyde said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > bumberclyde said:
> ...



typical blinded non-thinker filled with fear and ignorance!!! Must you feel the flames before you wise up???? Far far too late then.


----------



## G.T. (Feb 25, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



that's what blind faith of a fairy tale believers are, exactly


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 25, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...


Come to think of it, I'm going to start a fire, I'm a bit cold.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 25, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> BACK TO THE ORIGINAL QUESTION!!!==After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> DARE YOU TRY TO ANSWER???



What happens on rapture day and you are left behind?


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 25, 2014)

G.T. said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > bumberclyde said:
> ...



HERE AGAIN IS THE QUESTION===After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????


----------



## G.T. (Feb 25, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



it wont happen, there is no such thing. no need to speculate over children's fairy tales I'm a grown assed man


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 25, 2014)

G.T. said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



BEGONE!!! Waste of time.===Only fools say in their hearts,
    There is no God.
They are corrupt, and their actions are evil;
    not one of them does good! psalm 53:1 and you??


----------



## G.T. (Feb 25, 2014)

god just told me to tell you that if you don't believe me then you are a fool in your heart and evil


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 25, 2014)

Still waiting for that Rapture before I die from a rupture.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 25, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


Why not just wait until it happens, then repent. I asked for god's guidance and he had no objections.


----------



## hjmick (Feb 25, 2014)

Still waiting...


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 25, 2014)

I thought these churchies knew when it was going to happen..


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 25, 2014)

I remind you that in the last days scoffers will come, mocking the truth and following their own desires. 4 They will say, What happened to the promise that Jesus is coming again? From before the times of our ancestors, everything has remained the same since the world was first created.

5 They deliberately forget that God made the heavens by the word of his command, and he brought the earth out from the water and surrounded it with water. 6 Then he used the water to destroy the ancient world with a mighty flood. 7 And by the same word, the present heavens and earth have been stored up for fire. They are being kept for the day of judgment, when ungodly people will be destroyed.

8 But you must not forget this one thing, dear friends: A day is like a thousand years to the Lord, and a thousand years is like a day. 9 The Lord isnt really being slow about his promise, as some people think. No, he is being patient for your sake. He does not want anyone to be destroyed, but wants everyone to repent. 10 But the day of the Lord will come as unexpectedly as a thief. Then the heavens will pass away with a terrible noise, and the very elements themselves will disappear in fire, and the earth and everything on it will be found to deserve judgment.

11 Since everything around us is going to be destroyed like this, what holy and godly lives you should live, 12 looking forward to the day of God and hurrying it along. On that day, he will set the heavens on fire, and the elements will melt away in the flames. 13 But we are looking forward to the new heavens and new earth he has promised, a world filled with Gods righteousness.

14 And so, dear friends, while you are waiting for these things to happen, make every effort to be found living peaceful lives that are pure and blameless in his sight
2 peter 3:3-14


----------



## G.T. (Feb 25, 2014)

"ill write a book that is ridiculous, and predict people will mock it and preemptively tell my followers about it"

Brilliant!

Not.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 25, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> I remind you that in the last days scoffers will come, mocking the truth and following their own desires. 4 They will say, What happened to the promise that Jesus is coming again? From before the times of our ancestors, everything has remained the same since the world was first created.
> 
> 5 They deliberately forget that God made the heavens by the word of his command, and he brought the earth out from the water and surrounded it with water. 6 Then he used the water to destroy the ancient world with a mighty flood. 7 And by the same word, the present heavens and earth have been stored up for fire. They are being kept for the day of judgment, when ungodly people will be destroyed.
> 
> ...



I am not scoffing the scriptures, I am scoffing at a poster that claims he knows that it is coming soon...


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 25, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > I remind you that in the last days scoffers will come, mocking the truth and following their own desires. 4 They will say, What happened to the promise that Jesus is coming again? From before the times of our ancestors, everything has remained the same since the world was first created.
> ...



read the SCRIPTURE and you too could know what the future holds.


----------



## G.T. (Feb 25, 2014)

read the walking dead and you too can know what happens in future episodes!`


----------



## daws101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...


the viking "rapture" happened last Saturday.
It must have worked, haven't seen any vikings lately !  
it's called Ragnarok 

Is Ragnarok, the end of the world, coming within 100 days to mark humankinds doomsday? With the sounding of a historic trumpet this week marking the doom of the gods on the horizon, Norse mythology suggests that the end of earth as we know it may be arriving soon. The Daily Mail reports this Saturday, Feb. 22, 2014, that legend has it a great fight between the giant wolf Fenrir and overarching god Odin would take place this week, resulting in a literal apocalypse of fire, ruin, and war.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 25, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


when you are left behind and are still posting here. I'll be laughing my ass off.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 25, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


 you mean the same totally imaginary or completely misinterpreted "signs" that rapturists have been yammering about.....and are mentioned nowhere in the bible?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 25, 2014)

daws101 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



NO NO NO

What could be worse than the bible thumpers being left here?

I'm looking forward to having them all GONE!!


----------



## daws101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


maybe they'll drink the koolaid..literally


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 26, 2014)

Quick question.........................

Why is it that all the Bible thumpers know that the Rapture (which is a totally made up bullshit story that Cotton Mather started in the 1800's) is going to come, and what's even more, is how do they have complete assurance that they're on the short list to get Raptured?

I mean..............considering how many of those who are Christian (who are also famous and appear to speak for the whole faith) behave, and the way they practice bigotry and hatred, would a loving God (as they like to portray Him), allow bigots and haters to be in Heaven?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 26, 2014)

ABikerSailor said:


> Quick question.........................
> 
> Why is it that all the Bible thumpers know that the Rapture (which is a totally made up bullshit story that Cotton Mather started in the 1800's) is going to come, and what's even more, is how do they have complete assurance that they're on the short list to get Raptured?
> 
> I mean..............considering how many of those who are Christian (who are also famous and appear to speak for the whole faith) behave, and the way they practice bigotry and hatred, would a loving God (as they like to portray Him), allow bigots and haters to be in Heaven?


yes! for entertainment purposes only....


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 28, 2014)

ABikerSailor said:


> Quick question.........................
> 
> Why is it that all the Bible thumpers know that the Rapture (which is a totally made up bullshit story that Cotton Mather started in the 1800's) is going to come, and what's even more, is how do they have complete assurance that they're on the short list to get Raptured?
> 
> I mean..............considering how many of those who are Christian (who are also famous and appear to speak for the whole faith) behave, and the way they practice bigotry and hatred, would a loving God (as they like to portray Him), allow bigots and haters to be in Heaven?



the pre trib rapture was actually John Darby and Margaret McDonald


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 8, 2014)

Will the USA just fade away under huge debt,moral decay??The U.S. is focused on  important things like promoting homosexual rights around the world, specifying where Israelis can and cannot build apartments, and stripping our military down to its pre-World War II strength levels.

The ancient prophets predicted that in the last of the last days, Russia (Magog) would come roaring back under its visionary leader (Gog). They would eventually lead a coalition of nations headed by Iran (Persia) in an attack on Israel. Though the prophets predicted that a form of the revived Roman Empire (the EU?) would strike back, nowhere does it mention any nation or power that resembles the United States of America.

America must fade from prominence on the world stage. The Bible indicates that we will either not exist or will be too weak to make any difference in the events of the last days.

The implication of the prophets predictions when viewed in the light of this weeks headlines can lead to only one conclusion: we are in the closing days of this Age of Grace.

 Please make certain you are ready to meet Jesus Christ when He returns to catch away His true Church. Make sure your family, your friends, your neighbors, and your co-workers have heard the Good News of the Gospel so that they, too, can be ready to meet Him when He returns.

Confess that you are a sinner. Ask God for forgiveness. Believe that Jesus Christ took upon Himself the punishment you deserved and died in your place. Accept that sacrifice. Understand that your sins have been forgiven and washed away forever and that you are now a new creature in Him. Then turn from your sin, follow Him, and trust His Holy Spirit to give you the power to do so. Read your Bible regularly to mature in your faith. And find a Bible-believing church where you can benefit from good teaching and fellowship with fellow believers.

Then hang on! Its going to be a thrilling ride from here on out!
HL.


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 9, 2014)

QUESTION===After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????


----------



## jillian (Mar 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> QUESTION===After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



what are you going to do, when like every other fanatic who has ranted about the world coming to an end for the past two thousand years, you live your life and nothing has changed?

i feel sad for you


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 9, 2014)

jillian said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > QUESTION===After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



I have no worries!!! My faith and trust is in God and the eternal truth of God's word!!! and you??


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> QUESTION===After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



Rapture was last month

Millions of worthy Christians ascended to heaven

You were unfortunately left behind


----------



## hotpotato (Mar 9, 2014)

So how long does this 'ANYDAY RAPTURE' go on before you realise what you have been promising for god knows how many years is a load of bunkum?
As a matter of interest, how many years have you been posting this message? Be honest now!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 9, 2014)

Using the much more thorough system of sin in Judaism, mine include:

-repeated violations of dietary laws (try as I might I can't find beef bacon for my fried egg sandwiches.)
-repeated violations of Sabbath day restrictions (leaving my home, using electricity/lighting a fire, doing 'work' like tying my shoes.
-repeated violations mixing meat with milk (love 1% milk.)
-repeated violations not 'knowing that G-d exists' (seems to involve having proof which I don't thus I don't 'know' He exists, but I like the idea.
-entertaining the idea more than one G-d may exist.
-never bound tefillin or worn tzitzit
-don't pray daily but only as needed
-don't recite grace after meals (or before.)
-though not for over 20  years I'm still open to the possibility of a gay relationship and fantasize about it daily. Also fornicate with myself, and have premarital sexual relationships. As well as induldge in 'evil sights' and thoughts.
-have tried every year but never seem to make it the whole day fasting on Yom Kippur
-though never aloud, I take the L-rd's name in vain in my head often

Other things but these are the ones that come readily to mind.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 9, 2014)

hotpotato said:


> So how long does this 'ANYDAY RAPTURE' go on before you realise what you have been promising for god knows how many years is a load of bunkum?
> As a matter of interest, how many years have you been posting this message? Be honest now!



Amusingly, eventually someone saying this will get it right.  Eventually the Sun will enter its red giant phase and incinerate the Earth, or the Andromeda and Milky Way galaxies will merge and wipe out all life (probably) in both of them because stars will upset the orbit of other stars and being closer, the radiation from them will increase. Or more immediately, a wandering planet, star, or black hole will enter our solar system and take us out.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 9, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> hotpotato said:
> 
> 
> > So how long does this 'ANYDAY RAPTURE' go on before you realise what you have been promising for god knows how many years is a load of bunkum?
> ...



Gismo's gonna be pretty old by then. 


`


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 9, 2014)

hotpotato said:


> So how long does this 'ANYDAY RAPTURE' go on before you realise what you have been promising for god knows how many years is a load of bunkum?
> As a matter of interest, how many years have you been posting this message? Be honest now!



I have posted many times that IMHO. I expect the rapture anyday from today to the end of 2015. ALL BIBLE PROPHECY says we are the generation that will be alive and be "caught up" raptured.!!! PTL.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> hotpotato said:
> 
> 
> > So how long does this 'ANYDAY RAPTURE' go on before you realise what you have been promising for god knows how many years is a load of bunkum?
> ...



Where's it say that exactly? You do realize all prophecy ended before the NT was written right? Prophecy only existed in Israel and ended before the end of the Tanach to say nothing of a book written over a thousand years later.


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 9, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > hotpotato said:
> ...



ROFLMAO!!!! THE ""NEW Testament"" is full of prophecy!!!  duh!!!!


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


----------



## hotpotato (Mar 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> hotpotato said:
> 
> 
> > So how long does this 'ANYDAY RAPTURE' go on before you realise what you have been promising for god knows how many years is a load of bunkum?
> ...



So you have posted many times before that 'from today'
But tell us when that FIRST TODAY was? How many years have you been peddling this rubbish?


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 9, 2014)

hotpotato said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > hotpotato said:
> ...



Sounds like you will be left behind on the very near rapture day! Your choice! but know, you were warned!!


----------



## hotpotato (Mar 9, 2014)

So unwilling to reveal how long you have been waiting in vain for your prediction to come to fruition?

Go on be honest like a good Christian. How long have you been posting this rapture belief of yours?


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 9, 2014)

Will the USA just fade away under huge debt,moral decay??The U.S. is focused on important things like promoting homosexual rights around the world, specifying where Israelis can and cannot build apartments, and stripping our military down to its pre-World War II strength levels.

The ancient prophets predicted that in the last of the last days, Russia (Magog) would come roaring back under its visionary leader (Gog). They would eventually lead a coalition of nations headed by Iran (Persia) in an attack on Israel. Though the prophets predicted that a form of the revived Roman Empire (the EU?) would strike back, nowhere does it mention any nation or power that resembles the United States of America.

America must fade from prominence on the world stage. The Bible indicates that we will either not exist or will be too weak to make any difference in the events of the last days.

The implication of the prophets predictions when viewed in the light of this weeks headlines can lead to only one conclusion: we are in the closing days of this Age of Grace.

Please make certain you are ready to meet Jesus Christ when He returns to catch away His true Church. Make sure your family, your friends, your neighbors, and your co-workers have heard the Good News of the Gospel so that they, too, can be ready to meet Him when He returns.

Confess that you are a sinner. Ask God for forgiveness. Believe that Jesus Christ took upon Himself the punishment you deserved and died in your place. Accept that sacrifice. Understand that your sins have been forgiven and washed away forever and that you are now a new creature in Him. Then turn from your sin, follow Him, and trust His Holy Spirit to give you the power to do so. Read your Bible regularly to mature in your faith. And find a Bible-believing church where you can benefit from good teaching and fellowship with fellow believers.

Then hang on! Its going to be a thrilling ride from here on out!
HL. 

QUESTION===After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????


----------



## hotpotato (Mar 9, 2014)

You like to keep posing the question 'will we be left behind' yet you are not willing to tell us how long you have been promising this famous rapture? 
2 years, 5 years, 10 years or more?


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 9, 2014)

hotpotato said:


> You like to keep posing the question 'will we be left behind' yet you are not willing to tell us how long you have been promising this famous rapture?
> 2 years, 5 years, 10 years or more?



IRRELEVANT!!!  Today I  sound the warning! ===QUESTION===After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> hotpotato said:
> 
> 
> > You like to keep posing the question 'will we be left behind' yet you are not willing to tell us how long you have been promising this famous rapture?
> ...


Rapture has come and gone and it is you who has been left behind

What say you now sinner?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 9, 2014)

hotpotato said:


> You like to keep posing the question 'will we be left behind' yet you are not willing to tell us how long you have been promising this famous rapture?
> 2 years, 5 years, 10 years or more?



Gismo never answers a direct question. He won't tell you what cult he belongs to or any other detail. 

A lot like that nutter who kept getting his followers to give him their money because the end was imminent. As I remember, he had to change the date a couple of times before he slid back under his rock. 

Personally, I think "rapture" is a harmless little delusion but just think ... If it actually happened, the sane people would have the earth to themselves. Wouldn't it be wonderful to be rid of all the radical nutters?


----------



## hobelim (Mar 9, 2014)

hotpotato said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > hotpotato said:
> ...




The guy has been predicting that the rapture, the end of the world, the rise of the antichrist, the return of Jesus, WW3, was  about to happen ANY MINUTE for at least the past few decades. A first I thought he was 12 years old based on the sophistication of his writing, then I thought he was a mentally challenged individual whose mind was filled with the garbage he spews daily by some unscrupulous and unethical preacher but then I found out he is in his sixties and realize hat there must some truth to the claims in scripture of a type of death consequent to lying in the name of God.

He seems to have stopped maturing at a very young and supple age where most likely a gang of bible thumping perverts religiously raped his mind to the point of uselessness and now he spends his days and nights trying to lure someone more gullible than himself into the same dark alley so he can become a rapist too, in the name of the lord, with apparently no success.

Life must seem so embarrassing and unfair to GISM.

its no wonder he wants to disappear.


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 9, 2014)

DARE you try to answer this question???? After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now??


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 9, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > hotpotato said:
> ...



I hope you're wrong. 

I'm counting on being rid of the nutters. 

Just think: no Pat Roberstons and Anal Froth Santorums and $illy $arahs and the rest of the crazies. 

Besides, remember that bumper sticker I mentioned: 

"Come the rapture, you can have the car". 

O' course, it was a Pinto ...


----------



## hotpotato (Mar 9, 2014)

Million of believers will have vanished!! 
Yes, I bet millions of them have toddled off to the grave while you have been flogging this imaginary rapture horse.


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 9, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



YOU HOPE????????????????? You bet your eternity on a false hope??? Try to think!! Try to answer!  After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now??


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 9, 2014)

hobelim said:


> hotpotato said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



I have to admit that I don't actually read his posts through. I never read quotations from the bible - just scroll past them - but I did read a couple of his non-bible posts and found the same thing. He seems to just repeat the same thing, by rote, without feeling or understanding. 

It seems to be the only thing he's capable of writing. 

If there really was a god, he/she would be ashamed and saddened by some of his/her followers' delusions.


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 9, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > hotpotato said:
> ...



So don't read the Word of God???? =YES!!!! The fool says there is no God!!!


----------



## hobelim (Mar 9, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > hotpotato said:
> ...




Yes, that and more. I think God would  also be pissed off for their open desecration of the teachings of Jesus and defiantly perjuring themselves in his/her name.

I see GISMS complete inability relate coherently to other human beings or acknowledge even the smallest truth combined with the absence of the minimal amount of integrity required to admit error and embrace the life saving grace of forgiveness is a sign that he has been abandoned by God to his folly.

What could be worse than exchanging reality as it is, life itself, for existence without life  in a make believe fantasy world that is not, never was and never shall be?

Like gism always says, its a CHOICE that he has deliberately made.

All  that anyone who still has a functioning brain can really do is watch in horror as he slowly disintegrates into nothingness and  rejoice and thank God that they have been left behind.


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 9, 2014)

Those left behind on rapture day face years of having just a taste of hell on earth under anti-christ rule.  Best you read the book of Revelation and see what ""fun"" you wiil get to try to live through!


----------



## hobelim (Mar 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Those left behind on rapture day face years of having just a taste of hell on earth under anti-christ rule.  Best you read the book of Revelation and see what ""fun"" you wiil get to try to live through!



Being left behind in your eyes is being, taken, accepted by God in actuality.

I've already had more fun than any man has a right to and never even tried to avoid hardship by taking the easy way out like you and you do not even know what it is like to be alive, but, who knows? Maybe wasting your life gibbering incoherently about things that cannot be explained rationally much less understood while seeing evil everywhere you look while everyone else is enjoying life without any sense of shame or guilt is fun to you?

Go on then, have a blast!


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 9, 2014)

Jesus says=== &#9658; 
Be always on the watch, and pray that you may be able to escape all that is about to happen, and that you may be able to stand before the Son of Man."


----------



## Victory67 (Mar 9, 2014)

just got back from 8 amazing days in the US Virgin Islands.

drank a whole lot.  kissed some random blond a bunch.  hung out with very fun and cool people.

snorkled, swam, hiked, lived and loved life.

Rapture didn't come.  Oh well.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 10, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> just got back from 8 amazing days in the US Virgin Islands.
> 
> drank a whole lot.  kissed some random blond a bunch.  hung out with very fun and cool people.
> 
> ...



Did you ever think that your particular rapture was to hang out with some very fun and cool people?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2014)

gizmo is off his meds....


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 12, 2014)

After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????


the day the rapture does not come..people will have to stand in long lines a take numbers to kick you in the nuts.......
calling # 25,641......


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



So many blinded people afraid to face TRUTH!! I did my duty,I warned you!!!


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...


you masturbated in public.....end of story....


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 13, 2014)

Still no answer!!!Why?????????After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????


----------



## hobelim (Mar 13, 2014)

daws101 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Yes, and the subject of his desire is a man that he worships as if he was a god and then climaxes by condemning homosexuality.

what a dick.


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 13, 2014)

YES!!! JESUS IS GOD AND GOD IS JESUS!!! Christ is the visible image of the invisible God.
    He existed before anything was created and is supreme over all creation,
16 for through him God created everything
    in the heavenly realms and on earth.
He made the things we can see
    and the things we cant see
such as thrones, kingdoms, rulers, and authorities in the unseen world.
    Everything was created through him and for him.
17 He existed before anything else,
    and he holds all creation together.
18 Christ is also the head of the church,
    which is his body.
He is the beginning,
    supreme over all who rise from the dead.
    So he is first in everything.
19 For God in all his fullness
    was pleased to live in Christ,
20 and through him God reconciled
    everything to himself.
He made peace with everything in heaven and on earth
    by means of Christs blood on the cross.

21 This includes you who were once far away from God. You were his enemies, separated from him by your evil thoughts and actions. 22 Yet now he has reconciled you to himself through the death of Christ in his physical body. As a result, he has brought you into his own presence, and you are holy and blameless as you stand before him without a single fault.
COLOSSIANS 1:15-22


----------



## Howey (Mar 13, 2014)

**looks around**

Is it here yet????


----------



## hobelim (Mar 13, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Still no answer!!!Why?????????After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



I have never seen so many people answer you yet you still act like you weren't even there. YWC does the exact same thing.

I am beginning to see a pattern that suggests that there really is a zombie death like state of existence consequent to perjuring oneself in the name of God.

Perhaps you should spend less time worrying about other people going to hell and start worrying about how you are going to get out of it?


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 13, 2014)

hobelim said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > still no answer!!!why?????????after rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



and your answer is???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 13, 2014)

Is this still the same old rapture?

Or a new one?


----------



## hobelim (Mar 13, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



The only antichrist that anyone has to worry about is the false substitute triune mangod Jesus that entered your soul and took a crap in your brain.

Satan has no place in me. I always do exactly as God commands. I have absolutely nothing to worry about.


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 13, 2014)

3 Most importantly, I want to remind you that in the last days scoffers will come, mocking the truth and following their own desires. 4 They will say, What happened to the promise that Jesus is coming again? From before the times of our ancestors, everything has remained the same since the world was first created.

5 They deliberately forget that God made the heavens by the word of his command, and he brought the earth out from the water and surrounded it with water. 6 Then he used the water to destroy the ancient world with a mighty flood. 7 And by the same word, the present heavens and earth have been stored up for fire. They are being kept for the day of judgment, when ungodly people will be destroyed.

8 But you must not forget this one thing, dear friends: A day is like a thousand years to the Lord, and a thousand years is like a day. 9 The Lord isnt really being slow about his promise, as some people think. No, he is being patient for your sake. He does not want anyone to be destroyed, but wants everyone to repent. 10 But the day of the Lord will come as unexpectedly as a thief. Then the heavens will pass away with a terrible noise, and the very elements themselves will disappear in fire, and the earth and everything on it will be found to deserve judgment.

11 Since everything around us is going to be destroyed like this, what holy and godly lives you should live, 12 looking forward to the day of God and hurrying it along. On that day, he will set the heavens on fire, and the elements will melt away in the flames. 13 But we are looking forward to the new heavens and new earth he has promised, a world filled with Gods righteousness.

14 And so, dear friends, while you are waiting for these things to happen, make every effort to be found living peaceful lives that are pure and blameless in his sight.
2 PETER 3:3-14


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 14, 2014)

hobelim said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...



Really?  You always do as God commands?

Further up the thread, in another post, you stated that God is Jesus, and Jesus is God.

When asked what the greatest Command was, Jesus (who you stated is God) said "Love God above all, and love one another as you love God."

I've seen you do a whole lot of hating on others who have differing opinions than yours, but not a whole lot of love.

Sorry................but on that command, you're appearing to fall short.


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 14, 2014)

The big question===After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!!


----------



## GibsonSG (Mar 14, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> The big question===After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!!



It already happened, you were left behind.


----------



## hobelim (Mar 14, 2014)

ABikerSailor said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...




No, you are mistaken. You must be thinking about someone else. I never said that Jesus was God, it is not my belief that any man could be God or become God either before during or after their human existence..


And if I was perjuring myself in the name of God on a daily basis I would hope that someone cared enough to smack some sense into me and dispel my delusions. I would rather they slit my neck and let my blood spill out on the ground, figuratively speaking,  than allow me to think for even one second that there is something right about such a sin.

And yes, I always do exactly as God commands. You will never see me  worship another man as if he was a god or any false image of God, you will never see me show any deference to any falsehood and no unclean thing has ever passed my lips. I know exactly where right and wrong and judgment lie and subsequently it is impossible for me to sin.

and before you accuse me of  any other sin, you had better comprehend the words and subjects of the law lest you accuse me of that which is not sin and break the law yourself.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 15, 2014)

hobelim said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...



I'm guessing that you really don't know what sin is.

Drinking is not a sin.

Dancing is not a sin either.

Check the 10 Commandments, or the 7 Noahide Commandments, and you'll see the true face of sin.

It tends to kill people.


----------



## Politico (Mar 15, 2014)

hobelim said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Still no answer!!!Why?????????After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



Give him a break. Booze destroys the mind.


----------



## hobelim (Mar 15, 2014)

ABikerSailor said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...





There is no such thing as noahide laws. When Jesus said  to 'eat my flesh' he was both revealing that the true subject of Kashrut was figurative , hidden, and not directly connected to the literal meaning of the words used and he was commanding everyone who hopes for the eternal life promised for obedience to follow Mosaic law in this light, all of it, not just the first ten.

"He who sets aside even the least of the Laws demands, and teaches others to do the same, will have the lowest place in the kingdom of heaven." ( to understand what Jesus meant by saying, 'the lowest place' see Genesis 3:14)

Thank you, but every time I try to reason with someone who worships a trinity I am reminded about exactly how real the death consequent to disobedience is.


* "I see dead people. Walking around like regular people. They don't see each other. They only see what they want to see. They don't know they're dead. They're everywhere." *The Sixth Sense  (1999)


----------



## hobelim (Mar 15, 2014)

Politico said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



LOL ....If GISMS was just drunk on booze we would get along just fine....

What he's been drinking is something entirely different.


" Take from my hand this cup of fiery wine and make all the nations to whom I send you drink it. When they have drunk it they will vomit and go mad; such is the sword that I am sending among them." Jeremiah 25:15


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 15, 2014)

Still no answer!!!Why?????????After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????


----------



## G.T. (Mar 15, 2014)

Any day now!!!!!

Retard


----------



## hobelim (Mar 15, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Still no answer!!!Why?????????After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



You have already been answered.

"The only antichrist that anyone has to worry about is the false substitute triune mangod Jesus that entered your soul and took a crap in your brain.

Satan has no place in me. I always do exactly as God commands. I have absolutely nothing to worry about."

(LOL... GISMS sure seems as lifeless as a corpse to me.)


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 15, 2014)

hobelim said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > still no answer!!!why?????????after rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



have fun!!!! And remember this post!!!


----------



## hobelim (Mar 15, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



You too!

Have a good drown as you slowly disintegrate into nothingness.


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 15, 2014)

hobelim said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...


=========================And now, dear brothers and sisters, we want you to know what will happen to the believers who have died so you will not grieve like people who have no hope. 14 For since we believe that Jesus died and was raised to life again, we also believe that when Jesus returns, God will bring back with him the believers who have died.

15 We tell you this directly from the Lord: We who are still living when the Lord returns will not meet him ahead of those who have died.16 For the Lord himself will come down from heaven with a commanding shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trumpet call of God. First, the Christians who have died will rise from their graves. 17 Then, together with them, we who are still alive and remain on the earth will be caught up in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. Then we will be with the Lord forever. 18 So encourage each other with these words.
 1 THESS. 4:13-18


----------



## hobelim (Mar 15, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



How old are you? 65 or something?

If you haven't risen from the grave of childish superstitious fantasies by now, you probably never will..

YOUR CHOICE!


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 15, 2014)

ETERNITY is a very long time!!! After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now???? 
And now, dear brothers and sisters, we want you to know what will happen to the believers who have died so you will not grieve like people who have no hope. 14 For since we believe that Jesus died and was raised to life again, we also believe that when Jesus returns, God will bring back with him the believers who have died.

15 We tell you this directly from the Lord: We who are still living when the Lord returns will not meet him ahead of those who have died.16 For the Lord himself will come down from heaven with a commanding shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trumpet call of God. First, the Christians who have died will rise from their graves. 17 Then, together with them, we who are still alive and remain on the earth will be caught up in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. Then we will be with the Lord forever. 18 So encourage each other with these words.
1 THESS. 4:13-18


----------



## GibsonSG (Mar 15, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Broken record alert!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 15, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Still no answer!!!Why?????????After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



Maybe it already happened and you were not chosen?


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 15, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Still no answer!!!Why?????????After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



THERE WILL BE NO DOUBTS==Matthew 24:27 &#9658; 
For as lightning that comes from the east is visible even in the west, so will be the coming of the Son of Man.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 15, 2014)

Yea they made that up for.gillible people. 

Oh look it worked.

"People will not believe i am the one and true god, they will cast doubt on me and try to blaspheme my name. Be warned of these people, for they will spend all of eternity in a pit of fire and despair." - G.T., usmb circa 2014.


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 15, 2014)

GOD tells us about your type 2000 years ago!!!=====Most importantly, I want to remind you that in the last days scoffers will come, mocking the truth and following their own desires. 4 They will say, What happened to the promise that Jesus is coming again? From before the times of our ancestors, everything has remained the same since the world was first created.

5 They deliberately forget that God made the heavens by the word of his command, and he brought the earth out from the water and surrounded it with water. 6 Then he used the water to destroy the ancient world with a mighty flood. 7 And by the same word, the present heavens and earth have been stored up for fire. They are being kept for the day of judgment, when ungodly people will be destroyed.

8 But you must not forget this one thing, dear friends: A day is like a thousand years to the Lord, and a thousand years is like a day. 9 The Lord isnt really being slow about his promise, as some people think. No, he is being patient for your sake. He does not want anyone to be destroyed, but wants everyone to repent. 10 But the day of the Lord will come as unexpectedly as a thief. Then the heavens will pass away with a terrible noise, and the very elements themselves will disappear in fire, and the earth and everything on it will be found to deserve judgment.

11 Since everything around us is going to be destroyed like this, what holy and godly lives you should live, 12 looking forward to the day of God and hurrying it along. On that day, he will set the heavens on fire, and the elements will melt away in the flames. 13 But we are looking forward to the new heavens and new earth he has promised, a world filled with Gods righteousness.
2 PETER 3:3-13


----------



## GibsonSG (Mar 15, 2014)

Ok, but why would a god want to destroy his creation and only want to take the peeps who kiss his ass?


----------



## G.T. (Mar 15, 2014)

Blah blab blab rapture any moment now!!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 15, 2014)

hobelim said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...



No such thing as the Noahide laws?

Really?



> Among religious branches of Judaism, the Seven Laws of Noah (Hebrew: &#1513;&#1489;&#1506; &#1502;&#1510;&#1493;&#1493;&#1514; &#1489;&#1504;&#1497; &#1504;&#1495;* Sheva mitzvot B'nei Noach), or the Noahide Laws, are a set of moral imperatives that, according to the Talmud, were given by God[1] as a binding set of laws for the "children of Noah"  that is, all of humanity.[2][3]
> 
> Accordingly, any non-Jew who adheres to these laws is regarded as a righteous gentile, and is assured of a place in the world to come (Hebrew: &#1506;&#1493;&#1500;&#1501; &#1492;&#1489;&#1488;* Olam Haba), the final reward of the righteous.[4][5]
> 
> ...



Seven Laws of Noah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yes, there are Noahide laws.


----------



## hobelim (Mar 16, 2014)

ABikerSailor said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...





No, these so called God given laws for the rest of humanity are a fabrication of certain branches of rabbinic Judaism designed as an ill conceived rational for their position that Mosaic law applies only to the Jewish people, a claim disputed by Jesus that is a contradiction of the scriptural assertion that the Law, Mosaic Law, was given as a light to the nations.

again, Jesus taught his followers to observe all of the divine commands given by God through Moses, and that these law would always remain in effect and are binding not only on the Jewish people but on all people.

A person doesn't even have to believe in God to be bound by the law. 

If a person fills their mind with irrational nonsense they will lose their ability to be rational whatever they believe or don't believe, whether they are Jewish or Gentile, rich or poor, male or female, young or old, gay or straight,  a cop or a criminal, married or single, brilliant or stupid.


----------



## GibsonSG (Mar 16, 2014)

Rapture was yesterday, Jesus asked me if I wanted to go, I said no.


----------



## mamooth (Mar 16, 2014)

I waited a couple hours for Jesus, and he didn't show. Bastard. He better not bother calling back.


----------



## hobelim (Mar 16, 2014)

mamooth said:


> I waited a couple hours for Jesus, and he didn't show. Bastard. He better not bother calling back.



Not to worry!

If he was ringing your bell and you were in a deep sleep and you didn't bother to respond, he probably won't bother to call back.


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 16, 2014)

The Holy Spirit operating in true believers has made it known to many that Jesus is coming soon. There never before in history has been huge numbers of Holy Spirit inspired teachings, songs, books, and movies informing us about the soon return of Jesus. The Holy Spirit is not leading all these dedicated teachers, writers, readers and believers astray. God's purpose for this message is to get out the good news to all those with ears to hear that Jesus is about to return for His Church.

Certainly there are major segments in Christianity (even in the evangelical churches) that have been downplaying the soon return of Jesus. We see this trend in the post modern "seeker friendly" and Emergent Church Movement with their watered down gospel and Laodicean attitude. We also see it among the dominionists who believe the Church must fix everything on earth before Jesus can even return. The mocking coming from "Christians" toward those who teach on the Lord's second coming and those that teach that there is a blessed hope of escape (rapture) from God's judgment was also predicted to occur just prior to the coming of Jesus.

In these last days puffed up windbags have come along within Christendom that downplay the Gospel of salvation and Bible prophecy and instead teach contrary to God's word that Bible prophecy about the Lord's soon return is just a distraction. Fulfillment of Bible prophecy obviously does not fit their agenda of making a socialist utopia on the earth before Jesus even returns. Never mind that the Bible teaches just the opposite. That Jesus will come for those offering the gospel of salvation and patiently watching and waiting for His return. The scriptures clearly say that Jesus will come for the Church suddenly like a thief. Of those left behind on earth no flesh would have survived the troubles on earth if Jesus did not come back to save a remnant of Israel.

The pseudo Christian message of humanistic works, social justice philosophies and/or dominionist agenda has replaced the gospel of salvation but it is nowhere found in the Bible. A social agenda gospel has replaced the revealed prophetic truth written in the scriptures about the last days. We should not be surprised because the New Testament writers told us that this would happen in the last days. The scriptures clearly say that there would be those that would not endure sound doctrine and that people with itching ears would follow after them.

The Christianity many have is nothing more than a religious culture. They downplay that Jesus is coming soon because they spiritualize Bible prophecy so they know nothing about it. They are in love with the things of the world and any coming of Jesus just does not fit within their humanist agenda. 

The true Church will know the general time of the coming of Jesus

It is written in scripture that true believers will know the general time of His return. "But ye, brethren, are not in darkness, that this day should overtake you as a thief"(1Th 5:4).

Some evangelical Christians who downplay the possibility that the Holy Spirit is behind the awareness in some Christians that Jesus is coming soon, say that they know they are saved by the witness of His Spirit, or that God told them to take this job, or move here, or to go to this church or do this ministry. Why is it then so hard for them to accept that God would also tell His own people that He is about to fulfill the prophecies of His second advent? Especially since He made it clear that He would do just that to those that are faithful watching.

It is also important to note that the majority of Christians who claim a personal relationship with Jesus Christ and who are doing works led by His Spirit are also the ones who loudly proclaim His imminent return. While on the other hand, the majority of those who are Christians by tradition, and who think that the Christian life is fulfilled through Sunday ritual, rote observances, mega church entertainment services, mystical feelings or through the humanistic efforts of man are the same ones who are downplaying His return.

Jesus made it clear in scripture that there would be those that would not be watching and waiting and that they would not know the time of His coming. Jesus said He would come as a thief to these people and then weeping and gnashing of teeth will be heard from those He left behind.

So which group today do you think the Spirit of God is really speaking through? The ones who are aware of Bible prophecy and the world conditions and the increasing rebellion against God by mankind, or the ones who are asleep and/or think that the humanistic efforts of man will bring a paradise on earth before Jesus can even come? 

DK.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 17, 2014)

My Prayers remain come soon Lord, come soon. We live in a lost and dying world filled with Injustice. 

But I fail to understand what a believers beliefs about how long it shall be before Christ returns necessarily say much about their faith. We come from different backgrounds and traditions and in our individual lives I expect our views about this topic are in a constant state of change. 

I do not even believe in the Rapture, the way Dispensationalists teach it, my belief is focused on Jesus and His teachings on how to live Life with Him.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 17, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> My Prayers remain come soon Lord, come soon. We live in a lost and dying world filled with Injustice.



These are prayers to 13th Imam?



> But I fail to understand what a believers beliefs about how long it shall be before Christ returns necessarily say much about their faith. We come from different backgrounds and traditions and in our individual lives I expect our views about this topic are in a constant state of change.
> 
> I do not even believe in the Rapture, the way Dispensationalists teach it, my belief is focused on Jesus and His teachings on how to live Life with Him.



As a Muslim, you would not believe in the Rapture.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 17, 2014)

I am not a Muslim, I am a Christian.

And "The Rapture" is a concept  Jesus never spoke of.

IT'S a phrase invented by Dispensationalists. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > My Prayers remain come soon Lord, come soon. We live in a lost and dying world filled with Injustice.
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 17, 2014)

mamooth said:


> I waited a couple hours for Jesus, and he didn't show. Bastard. He better not bother calling back.



It wasn't his fault. He did a lousy job edging, so I made him do it again - threw his whole schedule off..


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 17, 2014)

The Very Short History of the Rapture 

"We've all heard*stories about the Rapture*&#8212; when all the righteous people will be bodily lifted into Heaven, leaving everybody else to endure years of tribulation. It's a popular idea, that appears in loads of books as well as*movies. But where did this bizarre idea come from?"

"It turns out the notion of the Rapture is pretty new &#8212; dating back less than 200 years...most of the lore surrounding the Rapture originates with two people in the early 19th Century: a teenage girl living in Scotland, and a London-born preacher. Margaret McDonald, a fifteen-year-old girl living in Scotland, experienced a "vision" of the end of the world in 1820. In McDonald's vision, the chosen few are saved from a "purifying" fire...Meanwhile, London-born evangelist John Darby and members of his flock, the Irish-born Plymouth Brethren, popularized and molded the idea of Judeo-Christians being removed from the Earth, prior to an unknown period of strife. But McDonald had no influence on Darby's views, since Darby apparently espoused this idea as early as 1827. But McDonald's visions, and their later publication, no doubt further popularized the idea of the Rapture in Europe."

The Very Short History of the Rapture


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 17, 2014)

Why would anyone buy into an idea about Christianity called The Rapture that was invented by man 200 years ago and absent from Christianity for the first 1800 years of Christianity?


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Mar 17, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am not a Muslim, I am a Christian.
> 
> And "The Rapture" is a concept  Jesus never spoke of.
> 
> ...



SatanicSherri is about as Christian as Charles Manson. She's a Jew hating, Islamic terrorist worshipping imp of Satan, who doesn't believe in the rapture any day now.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Mar 17, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Why would anyone buy into an idea about Christianity called The Rapture that was invented by man 200 years ago and absent from Christianity for the first 1800 years of Christianity?



Maybe because of I Thessalonians 4:13-17 you ignorant imp of Satan. The word may have been invented 200 years ago, but the concept is 2000 years old. "For the Lord Himself will come down from heaven, with a shout, with the voice of an archangel and with the trumpet call of God. And the dead in Christ shall rise first, After that, we who are still alive and are left, will be caught up together with them in the clouds, to meet the Lord in the air, and so we will be with the Lord forever." That is the definition of the rapture. Not to worry, SatanicSherri, you won't be part of it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 17, 2014)

I believe in Jesus and His words that He will return. He does not speak of The Rapture and all the Dispensationalist myths and I believe His words and not words of a few men written in the past 200 years.


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 17, 2014)

"CAUGHT UP" is the rapture!!===1Th 4:16 For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. 


1Th 4:17 Then we who are alive and remain will be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air, and so we shall always be with the Lord.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 17, 2014)

That is what you call it, it is not a word Jesus ever uses, nor do I. My responsibility is to follow Jesus, not you, or whatever passing theologian has to say as they twist or distort or distract or  add to what Jesus says. 



GISMYS said:


> "CAUGHT UP" is the rapture!!===1Th 4:16 For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first.
> 
> 
> 1Th 4:17 Then we who are alive and remain will be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air, and so we shall always be with the Lord.


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 17, 2014)

sherrimunnerlyn said:


> that is what you call it, it is not a word jesus ever uses, nor do i. My responsibility is to follow jesus, not you, or whatever passing theologian has to say as they twist or distort or distract or  add to what jesus says.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



think!!!! Caught up ""is"" the rapture!!! The rapture is believers being caught up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Duh!!!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 17, 2014)

I am in no need of adding to the words of Jesus, I take them as they are, perfect in every way just as He spoke them and as they are recorded in The Gospels. Jesus has His own words to say about His return. Matthew 24:36-44


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 17, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am in no need of adding to the words of Jesus, I take them as they are, perfect in every way just as He spoke them and as they are recorded in The Gospels. Jesus has His own words to say about His return. Matthew 24:36-44



so you deny the truth of God's Holy I nspired Word??????? =not smart!!!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 18, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I am in no need of adding to the words of Jesus, I take them as they are, perfect in every way just as He spoke them and as they are recorded in The Gospels. Jesus has His own words to say about His return. Matthew 24:36-44
> ...



They might not, but you apparently do.

Sorry, but cherry picking the words of the Bible that you want, don't really illustrate the points we should follow, just the one that you hope we would.

Dogma sucks, because it tends to put God in a box.

God is bigger than your box of dogma, and He's a lot larger than that.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 18, 2014)

THE RAPTURE is not a phrase from The Bible. How can I deny what is not written? What  I read  in the verse you address is confirmation Jesus will return for me, Jesus addresses that Himself in The Gospels. 



GISMYS said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I am in no need of adding to the words of Jesus, I take them as they are, perfect in every way just as He spoke them and as they are recorded in The Gospels. Jesus has His own words to say about His return. Matthew 24:36-44
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 18, 2014)

THE RAPTURE is not a phrase written of in The Bible. 



ABikerSailor said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 18, 2014)

Acts 1:9-11
9 Now when He had spoken these things, while they watched, He was taken up, and a cloud received Him out of their sight. 10 And while they looked steadfastly toward heaven as He went up, behold, two men stood by them in white apparel, 11 who also said, "Men of Galilee, why do you stand gazing up into heaven? This same Jesus, who was taken up from you into heaven,*will so come in like manner*as you saw Him go into heaven."*

Jesus left in the clouds and will return for us in the clouds.


----------



## hobelim (Mar 18, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Acts 1:9-11
> 9 Now when He had spoken these things, while they watched, He was taken up, and a cloud received Him out of their sight. 10 And while they looked steadfastly toward heaven as He went up, behold, two men stood by them in white apparel, 11 who also said, "Men of Galilee, why do you stand gazing up into heaven? This same Jesus, who was taken up from you into heaven,*will so come in like manner*as you saw Him go into heaven."*
> 
> Jesus left in the clouds and will return for us in the clouds.





Why would the men in white ask the disciples why they were looking up into the sky and then say that Jesus will return in the same way they saw him go unless he did not float up into the sky?

What was the manner in which he was taken up into heaven?

He was lifted up, singled out, and they lost sight of him in the clouds before he was "taken up into heaven', a euphemism for his death, clouds being a known metaphor for crowds of people and controversy.

He disappeared in the clouds of controversy, he is a good man, he is a glutton and a drunk, he is the Messiah, he is possessed, he is the Prophet, he is leading people astray, he is the righteous one, we know this man is a sinner, he is insane, no insane person could speak that way, etc., etc,....he will return in these same clouds.


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 18, 2014)

hobelim said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Acts 1:9-11
> ...



Those poor blinded lost souls that try to deny the Eternal Truth OF GOD'S WORD  are left with nothing but man's silly,ignorant ideas and satan's lies!!! and you???


----------



## GibsonSG (Mar 18, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> That is what you call it, it is not a word Jesus ever uses, nor do I. My responsibility is to follow Jesus, not you, or whatever passing theologian has to say as they twist or distort or distract or  add to what Jesus says.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sher, aside from the fact that everything attributed to Jesus was hearsay, shouldn't you be over on the other thread attacking Israel? Something I'm sure jesus would have approved of.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2014)

hobelim said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Acts 1:9-11
> ...


easy big fella far too much astute observation for this crowd!


----------



## hangover (Mar 19, 2014)

After living almost 61 years, I have yet to meet someone worthy of being raptured. Unless God is far more forgiving than any "so called" Christian on this forum, heaven is going to be totally empty. When Jesus said that, "there are none good but the Father" he was including himself. And Jesus said that anyone who condemns someone else, condemns themselves. Matthew 7:1-2


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 19, 2014)

Ephesians 2:8 &#9658; 
For it is by grace you have been saved, through faith--and this is not from yourselves, it is the gift of God--


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 24, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



It has been 375 days since you posted this.  I guess your version of "Anyday now" is pretty much open ended?  Could be tomorrow and it could be 100 years from now?

I think I will use the accuracy of this prediction as the yardstick by which I measure your other statements.


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 27, 2014)

After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now???? ANYDAY = FROM TODAY TO THE END OF 2015. IMHO.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 28, 2014)

Yo..............GISMYS......................don't you think that if we were left behind, we'd already know it?

Oh..................wait.....................we may have been left, you're still here posting your same bullshit.

So.....................do we get extra points in the Rapture (or the Revelation) if we listen to the same crap that has been spewing for centuries?

I mean......................you just posted, (and I'm sure you're going to post again)..............did the Rapture really pick you up?


----------



## hangover (Mar 28, 2014)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yo..............GISMYS......................don't you think that if we were left behind, we'd already know it?
> 
> Oh..................wait.....................we may have been left, you're still here posting your same bullshit.
> 
> ...



Can't you just see the look on GISMY's face, when realizes that the REAL Christians got taken, and he's still here? He'll be saying, "But didn't I cast out demons in your name, and didn't prophecy in your name?"


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 28, 2014)

hangover said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yo..............GISMYS......................don't you think that if we were left behind, we'd already know it?
> ...



 Scoffers will come in the last days, walking according to their own lusts,  4 and saying, Where is the promise of His coming? For since the fathers fell asleep, all things continue as they were from the beginning of creation.  5 For this they willfully forget: that by the word of God the heavens were of old, and the earth standing out of water and in the water,  6 by which the world that then existed perished, being flooded with water.  7 But the heavens and the earth which are now preserved by the same word, are reserved for fire until the day of judgment and perdition of ungodly men.

8 But, beloved, do not forget this one thing, that with the Lord one day is as a thousand years, and a thousand years as one day.  9 The Lord is not slack concerning His promise, as some count slackness, but is longsuffering toward us, not willing that any should perish but that all should come to repentance.   AND YOU??
 2 peter 3:3-9


----------



## thebrucebeat (Mar 28, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Jesus himself thought it would be any day. He preached it repeatedly.
Why did he get it wrong and you have it right?


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 28, 2014)

thebrucebeat said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...



so you want to be counted with the SCOFFERS on your final judgment day????? think!!!


----------



## thebrucebeat (Mar 28, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> thebrucebeat said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Avoiding my post does not provide an argument. Why did Jesus get it wrong?


----------



## GISMYS (Mar 28, 2014)

thebrucebeat said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > thebrucebeat said:
> ...



JESUS HAS NOR EVER WILL BE "wrong" about anything for all eternity!!! silly scoffer!!!! WISE UP!!


----------



## thebrucebeat (Mar 28, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> thebrucebeat said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



You don't know he made apocalyptic predictions? Imminent ones?
Have you read the bible?
It's fascinating.


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 12, 2014)

RAPTURE ANY DAY from today to end of 2015!!! IMHO. THEN THE YEARS of the great tribulation(taste of hell on earth)====Luke 21:36
Watch ye therefore, and pray always, that ye may be accounted worthy to escape all these things that shall come to pass, and to stand before the Son of man.
Hosea 4:6
My people are destroyed for lack of knowledge: because thou hast rejected knowledge, I will also reject thee, that thou shalt be no priest to me: seeing thou hast forgotten the law of thy God, I will also forget thy children.


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 12, 2014)

Mens hearts failing them for fear, and for looking after those things which are coming on the earth: for the powers of heaven shall be shaken.  Luke 21:26== BELIEVERS! We really are living in the Last Days, and what is coming will shock and terrify everyone around us. But, it should not terrify you. Those of us who know our Bible, know what is about to happen. And, we know that it is a part of Gods plan.

Yes, it will be awful. Yes, a lot of people will suffer and die. The wages of sin is death sand hell.
 no matter how bad things get. No matter what you and I go through. In the end, we will be glad for all of it and rejoice to have gone through it  because Jesus is the greatest gift of all. And, there is no price too high to pay for what He has offered us.

He has promised life eternal, joy unceasing and reward beyond imagination.

But, not all of you have taken hold of this offer, and time is running out.

Will you repent of your sins, turn from your wickedness and accept Jesus as your Lord and Savior?

There is no salvation in any other name under heaven than Jesus. (Acts 4:12)

Choose now.


----------



## hobelim (Apr 12, 2014)

thebrucebeat said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...




The kingdom of God is already in existence and has always been in power. There has never been a time when the kingdom of God was not in power.

When Jesus said that there were some people standing around who would not taste of death before they saw the kingdom of God come in full power just meant that there were some people standing around and listening to him who would see what has always been in existence before they died.


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 12, 2014)

hobelim said:


> thebrucebeat said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



SO YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND THE WORDS OF JESUS then try to say JESUS (god the son) was wrong!!!!    THINK AGAIN!!


----------



## thebrucebeat (Apr 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > thebrucebeat said:
> ...



See you in 2016.


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 12, 2014)

thebrucebeat said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...



i doubt that!!! But it's your choice!!


----------



## hangover (Apr 12, 2014)

> Go to first new post Rapture anyday now!


Damn Gis! You been carrying that sign on the corner downtown now for forty years! When you die and stand before God, he's going to say, "You wasted your whole life carrying that sign, you moron!"


----------



## thebrucebeat (Apr 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> thebrucebeat said:
> 
> 
> > gismys said:
> ...



Jesus said the same thing.
We're still here.


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 12, 2014)

thebrucebeat said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > thebrucebeat said:
> ...



GOD'S WORD TO YOU SILLY MOCKER,SCOFFER!!!=== knowing this first: that scoffers will come in the last days, walking according to their own lusts,  4 and saying, Where is the promise of His coming? For since the fathers fell asleep, all things continue as they were from the beginning of creation.  5 For this they willfully forget: that by the word of God the heavens were of old, and the earth standing out of water and in the water,  6 by which the world that then existed perished, being flooded with water.  7 But the heavens and the earth which are now preserved by the same word, are reserved for fire until the day of judgment and perdition of ungodly men.

8 But, beloved, do not forget this one thing, that with the Lord one day is as a thousand years, and a thousand years as one day.  9 The Lord is not slack concerning His promise, as some count slackness, but is longsuffering toward us, not willing that any should perish but that all should come to repentance.
2 PETER 3:3-9


----------



## thebrucebeat (Apr 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> thebrucebeat said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Mark 8:39 to 9:1: Jesus is recorded as saying: "Whosoever therefore shall be ashamed of me and of my words in this adulterous and sinful generation; of him also shall the Son of man be ashamed, when he cometh in the glory of his Father with the holy angels. And he said unto them, Verily I say unto you, That there be some of them that stand here, which shall not taste of death, till they have seen the kingdom of God come with power." i.e. Jesus was referring to the "adulterous and sinful generation" who were alive in the early 1st century CE when these words were spoken. Jesus expected that some of his audience would be alive when the "Kingdom of God" came with power. 
And that didn't happen.


----------



## natstew (Apr 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



Maybe the rapture has already happened and that's why we're left with all these bad people in Washington.

But seriously, something big is coming soon, rapture or not, I don't think it'll be good.


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 12, 2014)

thebrucebeat said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > thebrucebeat said:
> ...



YOUR IGNORANCE IS SHOWING AGAIN!! THEY DID SEE JESUS IN THE GLORY OF THE FATHER=== MARK:9-1 And he said unto them, Verily I say unto you, That there be some of them that stand here, which shall not taste of death, till they have seen the kingdom of God come with power. 2 And after six days Jesus taketh with him Peter, and James, and John, and leadeth them up into an high mountain apart by themselves: and he was transfigured before them.3 And his raiment became shining, exceeding white as snow; so as no fuller on earth can white them. 4 And there appeared unto them Elias with Moses: and they were talking with Jesus. 5 And Peter answered and said to Jesus, Master, it is good for us to be here: and let us make three tabernacles; one for thee, and one for Moses, and one for Elias. 6 For he wist not what to say; for they were sore afraid. 7 And there was a cloud that overshadowed them: and a voice came out of the cloud, saying, This is my beloved Son: hear him. 8 And suddenly, when they had looked round about, they saw no man any more, save Jesus only with themselves.


----------



## amrchaos (Apr 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



I think the implied question is "why don't you believe?"

Well, I find it kind of hard to believe in all that nonsense.  Add in the fear tactic used to encourage me to believe, I find myself doubting the integrity of the authors as well.


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 12, 2014)

amrchaos said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



YES!!! SATAN'S oldest trick ="did God say"??? creating doubt and fear!     ""encourage me to believe"" would you really not want to be warned about the cost of sin?


----------



## G.T. (Apr 12, 2014)

Any minute now!! No rlly!!


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 12, 2014)

DO YOU REALLY WANT TO JOIN THESE MOCKERS,SCOFFERS?? GOD'S WORD TO YOU SILLY MOCKER,SCOFFER!!!=== knowing this first: that scoffers will come in the last days, walking according to their own lusts, 4 and saying, Where is the promise of His coming? For since the fathers fell asleep, all things continue as they were from the beginning of creation. 5 For this they willfully forget: that by the word of God the heavens were of old, and the earth standing out of water and in the water, 6 by which the world that then existed perished, being flooded with water. 7 But the heavens and the earth which are now preserved by the same word, are reserved for fire until the day of judgment and perdition of ungodly men.

8 But, beloved, do not forget this one thing, that with the Lord one day is as a thousand years, and a thousand years as one day. 9 The Lord is not slack concerning His promise, as some count slackness, but is longsuffering toward us, not willing that any should perish but that all should come to repentance.
2 PETER 3:3-9


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 12, 2014)

This thread has been up for over a year.

So what is the whack job definition of "any day now".


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 12, 2014)

WHERE YOU ARE GOING!!!are you in a hurry to get there??????  do not forget this one thing, that with the Lord one day is as a thousand years, and a thousand years as one day.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> WHERE YOU ARE GOING!!!are you in a hurry to get there??????  do not forget this one thing, that with the Lord one day is as a thousand years, and a thousand years as one day.



But the Lord didn't start this thread, you did.

Now unless you tell me that you speak for God, I'm going to have to call bullshit on your entire thread.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 12, 2014)

Your thread is retarded.

"Any day" can obviously mean in a zillion years apparently. Dork.


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 12, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Your thread is retarded.
> 
> "Any day" can obviously mean in a zillion years apparently. Dork.



JESUS GAVE US THE SIGNS to look for just before HE returns and those signs are here today!!!! One of the big signs of the nearness of JESUS'S return is that in the last days  the JEWISH people would be gathered from all over the world back to their old homeland and ISRAEL would become a nation again. May 15,1948 amnd the JEWISH people back in control of JERSULAM = july 1967 and the generation that sees these signs will not die before JESUS returns!!! NOW YOU CAN SEE HOW SHORT TIME IS!!


----------



## G.T. (Apr 12, 2014)

I can see yer mentally disturbed


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 12, 2014)

G.T. said:


> I can see yer mentally disturbed



ONE OTHER SIGN IS IN THE LAST DAYS MOCKERS AND SCOFFERS WOULD INCREASE!!!!AND YOU??????????? knowing this first: that scoffers will come in the last days, walking according to their own lusts,  4 and saying, Where is the promise of His coming? For since the fathers fell asleep, all things continue as they were from the beginning of creation.  5 For this they willfully forget: that by the word of God the heavens were of old, and the earth standing out of water and in the water,  6 by which the world that then existed perished, being flooded with water.  7 But the heavens and the earth which are now preserved by the same word, are reserved for fire until the day of judgment and perdition of ungodly men.

8 But, beloved, do not forget this one thing, that with the Lord one day is as a thousand years, and a thousand years as one day.  9 The Lord is not slack concerning His promise, as some count slackness, but is longsuffering toward us, not willing that any should perish but that all should come to repentance.
 2 Peter 3:3-9


----------



## G.T. (Apr 12, 2014)

Mockers and scoffers increase as your paranoid schitzophrenia worsens.

If i was your friend, id point you toward a good mental health facility and get your mail for you while youre gone.


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 12, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Mockers and scoffers increase as your paranoid schitzophrenia worsens.
> 
> If i was your friend, id point you toward a good mental health facility and get your mail for you while youre gone.



I am a son of GOD,why would you think a son of GOD would need heklp from a son of satan??


----------



## hobelim (Apr 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > thebrucebeat said:
> ...



No, Jesus was right.

and evidence that the kingdom of God in already in existence and in full power is in the death you so perfectly display that is consequent to you perjuring yourself in the name of God on a daily basis, desecrating the teachings of Jesus, and for misleading others into setting aside the law of God and worshiping a false triune mangod which amounts to murder. .

Other people might see you as mentally ill or having the IQ of an amoeba but I know that the confused state of your degenerate and perverse mind is evidence that you are under the condemnation of God for making sinfulness a deliberate choice.


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 12, 2014)

hobelim said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...



WOW!!! GET BEHIND SATAN!!! Why allow satab to use you as his tool and fool??? Best you count the cost!!!


----------



## hobelim (Apr 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



LOL... feeling the flames are you?

Lets count what it has cost you....


You have the form and shape of a man, but an intelligence slightly above that of a monkey.

so far, not looking like such a bargain.

You prattle on about being saved and a son of God no less, but then publically and openly profess to love and worship a trinity that became a man but does not correspond to any real living being ever in existence.

Now everyone knows why bronze age fairy tale authors compared your abject state of ignorance to death.

You believe in things that never happened, have no clue about what is actually taking place and await with deranged anticipation for things that shall never occur, as if you were not participating in reality or life at all, because you are not, you are dead.

you have your reward already..


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 12, 2014)

hobelim said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...



somyou reject the truth of god's word!!!!


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 12, 2014)

Do not reject God's infallible Word

 Facebook Twitter Google+ By Grant Swank

God Himself attests to His Word being perfect:

2 Peter 1:20-21 "Above all, you must understand that no prophecy of Scripture came about by the prophet's own interpretation. For prophecy never had its origin in the will of man, but men spoke from God as they were carried along by the Holy Spirit."

The Holy Spirit cannot provide an imperfect revelation. Those who regard the Bible as error-prone are blaspheming against the Holy Spirit, the Scripture's Author.

2 Timothy 3:16 "All Scripture is God-breathed and is useful for teaching, rebuking, correcting and training in righteousness."

Note that the word "all" is used. "All Scripture is God-breathed. . ." Yet mortals would breathe upon the Bible to disregard what they don't like and keep what they do like. That is the height of hubris and will answer at the Judgment Seat of Christ.

Proverbs 30:5-6 "Every word of God is flawless; he is a shield to those who take refuge in him. Do not add to his words or he will rebuke you and prove you a liar."

Note the words "every word" are used. "Every word of God is flawless. . ."

John 12:47-50 "As for the person who hears my words but does not keep them, I do not judge him. For I did not come to judge the world, but to save it. There is a judge for the one who rejects me and does not accept my words; that very word which I spoke will condemn him at the last day. For I did not speak of my own accord, but the Father who sent me commanded me what to say and how to say it. I know that his command leads to eternal life. So whatever I say is just what the Father has told me to say."

Note: ". . .whatever I say is just what the Father has told me to say." The Father cannot be mistaken, though some mortals claim Him to be in His ability to communication divine revelation.

Hebrews 4:12 "For the word of God is living and active. Sharper than any double-edged sword, it penetrates even to dividing soul and spirit, joints and marrow; it judges the thoughts and attitudes of the heart."


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 12, 2014)

John 12:48 "He who rejects Me and does not receive My sayings, has one who judges him; the word I spoke is what will judge him at the last day.

Rejecting the inerrant Word of God will convict the rebellious one at the Judgment Seat of Christ.

Psalms 12:6: ". . .the words of the LORD are flawless."

Can God speak more clearly than that?

Psalms 119:89: "Your word, O LORD, is eternal, it stands firm."

Dare one earthly mortal contest the eternal truth of divine revelation?

Matthew 5:18: "For verily I say unto you, Till heaven and earth pass, one jot or one tittle shall in no wise pass from the law, till all be fulfilled."

Christ is most efficient in His overview of the divine inspiration. ". . .one jot or one tittle. . ."

John 10:35: "...and the scripture cannot be broken."

Those who break the Word of God will be broken by it at the Last Day.

Revelation 22:18-19 "I warn everyone who hears the words of the prophecy of this book: If anyone adds anything to them, God will add to him the plagues described in this book. And if anyone takes words away from this book of prophecy, God will take away from him his share in the tree of life and in the holy city, which are described in this book."

What applies to this divine revelation by extrapolation applies to any divine revelation throughout the Word of God.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 12, 2014)

This fool drools into a sippy cup


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 12, 2014)

G.T. said:


> This fool drools into a sippy cup



WOW!!! What a debater you are!!! ROFLMAO!!! WASTE OF TIME LOSER!!!


----------



## BreezeWood (Apr 12, 2014)

to bad for you Gismo - there is nothing else to wait for than the final act of Triumph between Good and Evil and if is the one rather than the other, you will be as deep in shit as everyone else.

.


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 12, 2014)

I HAVE THE WORD OF GOD TO PUT MY TRUST IN AND as a son of GOD,I have no worries!!! and you??


----------



## G.T. (Apr 12, 2014)

Ahahahahahahahahahah

Tin foil hat society ftw


----------



## BreezeWood (Apr 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> I HAVE THE WORD OF GOD TO PUT MY TRUST IN AND as a son of GOD,I have no worries!!! and you??



rather an understanding for the truth, as long as I am alive the Triumph of Good over Evil will be possible.

.


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 12, 2014)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 12, 2014)

"CAUGHT UP" is the rapture!!===1Th 4:16 For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. 
1Th 4:17 Then we who are alive and remain will be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air, and so we shall always be with the Lord. 1Now concerning the times and the seasons, brothers, you have no need to have anything written to you. 2For you yourselves are fully aware that the day of the Lord will come like a thief in the night. 3While people are saying, There is peace and security, then sudden destruction will come upon them as labor pains come upon a pregnant woman, and they will not escape. 4But you are not in darkness, brothers, for that day to surprise you like a thief. 5For you are all children of light, children of the day. We are not of the night or of the darkness. 6So then let us not sleep, as others do, but let us keep awake and be sober. 7For those who sleep, sleep at night, and those who get drunk, are drunk at night. 8But since we belong to the day, let us be sober, having put on the breastplate of faith and love, and for a helmet the hope of salvation. 9For God has not destined us for wrath, but to obtain salvation through our Lord Jesus Christ, 10who died for us so that whether we are awake or asleep we might live with him. 11Therefore encourage one another and build one another up, just as you are doing.
1 Thessalonians 5.1-11 THOSE THAT SEEK GOD WILL FIND GOD EASY TO FIND. JUST TALK TO GOD============!!!!!!!!!!!Dear God in heaven, I come to you in the name of Jesus. I acknowledge to You that I am a sinner, and I am sorry for my sins and the life that I have lived; I need your forgiveness.

I believe that your only begotten Son Jesus Christ shed His precious blood on the cross at Calvary and died for my sins, and I am now willing to turn from my sin.

You said in Your Holy Word, Romans 10:9 that if we confess the Lord our God and believe in our hearts that God raised Jesus from the dead, we shall be saved.

Right now I confess Jesus as the Lord of my soul. With my heart, I believe that God raised Jesus from the dead. This very moment I accept Jesus Christ as my own personal Savior and according to His Word, right now I am saved.

Thank you Jesus for your unlimited grace which has saved me from my sins. I thank you Jesus that your grace never leads to license, but rather it always leads to repentance. Therefore Lord Jesus transform my life so that I may bring glory and honor to you alone and not to myself.

Thank you Jesus for dying for me and giving me eternal life. GOD gave man freewill GODwill not force anyone to accept HIS love and forgivness you are free to reject GOD and thereby choose hell! your choice.but you can't then turn and try to blame GOD for your poor choice and love of sin.


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 12, 2014)

Promise of Victory #1: The Rapture
Our first promise of victory is the Rapture of the Church. This is an event that is often confused with the Second Coming, but they are not the same. A careful study of the Scriptures reveals that the return of Jesus is going to be in two stages: first the Rapture, and then the Second Coming. 

The fact that these two are separate events can easily be demonstrated. For example, there are only two detailed descriptions in the New Testament of the return of Jesus. Only two! One is in 1 Thessalonians 4 and the other is in Revelation 19. If you will look at those in detail, you will find something very interesting. The two passages are as different as night and day, which raises a major theological question. The two passages describing the return of Jesus have absolutely nothing in common except that they both focus upon Jesus Christ. And, they could not be any more different. 

For an example, let me show you how different they are. In 1 Thessalonians 4, Jesus appears in the heavens. He does not come to earth. In Revelation 19, Jesus returns to the earth. 

In 1 Thessalonians 4, Jesus appears in the heavens for His Church. In Revelation 19, He returns to the earth with His Church. 

In 1 Thessalonians 4, Jesus appears as a deliverer to deliver His children from this wicked world, but in Revelation 19 He returns as a warrior to pour out the wrath of God. 

In 1 Thessalonians 4, Jesus appears in grace. In Revelation 19, He returns in wrath. 

In 1 Thessalonians 4, He appears as a Bridegroom for His Bride the Church, but in Revelation 19 He returns to earth as the King of Kings and Lord of Lords. 

How then can these two passages be reconciled? Well, I believe that the only way that they can really be reconciled is to conclude that they are talking about two different events. Therefore, the Second Coming of Jesus is going to be in two stages: first the Rapture, and then later the Second Coming. 

Incidentally, this reconciliation solves another problem, for the Bible says repeatedly that the return of Jesus is imminent, in that is it can happen at any moment. But, how can it be imminent if there is only one future coming? If you only believe in one future coming, what's called the Second Coming, then the return of Jesus is not imminent. Imminent means it can happen at any moment. But, if you only believe in the Second Coming and don't believe in the Rapture, the return of Jesus is not imminent. There's no way in the world He could come back today. And why's that? Because there are prophecies that have to be fulfilled. 

Here's the point, if there is only one future coming, then the Lord's Return in not imminent because there are many prophecies that must be fulfilled before He can return to earth. There's a whole passel of them, as we say in Texas. I'll just list you a few: 

There must be seven years of Tribulation.
There must be the rebuilding of the Temple in Jerusalem.
There must be the revelation of the Antichrist.
There must be the killing of the Two Witnesses.
The desecration of the Temple by the Antichrist.
The institution of the Mark of the Beast.
The salvation of the Jewish remnant. 

All of those are things that must happen before the Second Coming of Jesus Christ. The point again is this the only way the Lord's return can be imminent is for there to be a Rapture that is separate and apart from the Second Coming, and which can occur any moment without the fulfillment of any prophecies. 

This reconciliation solves another problem, in that the Bible says that no one can know the date of the Lord's return (Mat. 24:36,42). No ands, ifs, or buts about it. There are a lot of sincere people who think they do know when the Rapture will occur, but they don't truly know. 

The Bible does say that we can know the day of the Lord's return at His Second Coming, though. I don't know if you've ever thought about this or not, but here is the problem - the date of the Second Coming can be calculated precisely. It will be exactly 2,520 days or seven prophetic years, that is 360 days to a year, from the day the Tribulation begins. From the moment when the Antichrist signs that treaty guaranteeing the peace of Israel, you can count down 2,520 days until Jesus will return. We can know the exact date of the Second Coming. 

Therefore, the statement about not knowing the date must apply to the Lord's appearing in the Rapture and not in the Second Coming. So, when we hear talking about how you cannot know the date, we are talking here about the Rapture. We are not talking about the Second Coming. 

Again, the solution is two future comings - first the appearing of the Lord for His Church at the Rapture, and then the return of Jesus at the Second Coming. 
DR.


----------



## thebrucebeat (Apr 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



Because I have not completely lost my grip on reality.
See you in 2016.
Let's meet here, shall we?


----------



## Politico (Apr 13, 2014)

Or 2017 or 18 or 19. Either way he will still be here.


----------



## BreezeWood (Apr 13, 2014)

we'll have to wait on rapture till Gismo is long gone ...


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 13, 2014)

AFRAID TO FACE TRUTH???? AFRAID TO EVEN TRY TO ANSWER????   After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????


----------



## G.T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Im safe already.

Youre the one in need of clinical assistance.


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Im safe already.
> 
> Youre the one in need of clinical assistance.



WHERE IS YOUR answer????  soooooooooooo much FEAR!!! WHY???


----------



## G.T. (Apr 13, 2014)

My ANSWER to what your questions are flawed.

You cant ask what someone will do when somethimg happens they dont even think will happen dunce.

What will YOU DO when potato? <---thats how important your question is to a sane person.


----------



## thebrucebeat (Apr 13, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Im safe already.
> ...



You whole life is based on fear.
You fear death.
You fear god.
Your posts revolve around your terror.


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 13, 2014)

thebrucebeat said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



DREAM ON!!! FEAR FILLED little man!! GOD'S command to believers is to FEAR NOT FOR I AM WITH YOU ALWAYS!!!


----------



## thebrucebeat (Apr 13, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> thebrucebeat said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



And yet all of your posts are laundry lists of the things you are terrified of that your faith in god is going to let you bypass.
You WANT us all to share your fears and insecurities, and you resent that we don't.


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 13, 2014)

thebrucebeat said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > thebrucebeat said:
> ...



YES!!! " MY faith in god is going to let ME bypass" HELL, POVERTY,CURSES,SICKNESS,DIVORSE,SEXUAL PERVERSION,AIDS,STD'S, A LIFE OF SHAME AND GUILT. AND YOU???


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 13, 2014)

So you've never been sick in your life??? ahem.. You must be a fundie Baptist...


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 13, 2014)

ptl. I DID GO TO A doctor in  1967 for a stuffy ear problem,I WASTED MY TIME!!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 13, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> thebrucebeat said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...




*= Republicans*


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 13, 2014)

1158 posts to a thread called 





> Rapture anyday now!



Is it the same rapture? Or a new one?


----------



## thebrucebeat (Apr 13, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> thebrucebeat said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



You forgot grammar.
You will avoid that, too.
As for the shame, we feel that for you.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 13, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> ptl. I DID GO TO A doctor in  1967 for a stuffy ear problem,I WASTED MY TIME!!!



Why sure, we know at your age, you would never lie......


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 13, 2014)

*Rapture anyday now!*

Is there ever going to be a cutoff for this nonsense.  Can't these religious goofs just agree on a last possible day for the big send off and stick to it.  

It seems there are never ending "final days" and excuses to go with the no show.

Put up or shut up already with your threats you theological nitwits.


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 13, 2014)

YES!!! THE NEXT BIG WORLD EVENTS YOU SHOULD EXPECT= WW111,THE RAPTURE, THE BATTLE OF ARMAGEDDON,THE RETURN OF JESUS!!! are you ready????????????


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 13, 2014)

YES!!! THE NEXT BIG WORLD EVENTS YOU SHOULD EXPECT= seven year mid east peace treaty signed WW111,THE RAPTURE, THE BATTLE OF ARMAGEDDON,THE RETURN OF JESUS!!! are you ready????????????


----------



## G.T. (Apr 14, 2014)

read your posts back to yourself aND TRY not to giggle


----------



## thebrucebeat (Apr 14, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> YES!!! THE NEXT BIG WORLD EVENTS YOU SHOULD EXPECT= seven year mid east peace treaty signed WW111,THE RAPTURE, THE BATTLE OF ARMAGEDDON,THE RETURN OF JESUS!!! are you ready????????????



Due to turbulence, should we wear seatbelts?


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 14, 2014)

The Bible says Jesus will return to this earth at the end of seven years of great Tribulation. He will return to the Mount of Olives in Jerusalem from which He ascended into heaven. This will occur when the Jewish people have come to the end of themselves as a result of the persecution they experienced in the Tribulation, motivating them to turn their hearts to God. That is one of the fundamental purposes of the Tribulation. There are several purposes, but one is to bring the Jewish people to the end of themselves so that they will no longer look to the United States or anybody else, but they will turn their hearts to God because that's the only person they will have to turn to. 

When Jesus comes, we are told, the remnant of the Jews will look upon Him whom they have pierced and they will weep and they will mourn as over the loss of an only son. They will look upon Yeshua and they will cry out, "Baruch haba b'Shem Adonai," which means, "Blessed is He who comes in the name of the Lord." A great remnant of the Jewish people will be saved on that day. In fact, Jesus said He would not return until the Jewish people are willing to say, "Baruch haba b'Shem Adonia." 

At that point Jesus will speak a supernatural word and the Antichrist and his forces will be destroyed in the Valley of Armageddon. There is no such thing as the Battle of Armageddon. It doesn't exist. Jesus doesn't send some army out against the Antichrist and his armies. He just speaks a supernatural word. After all, this is the One who spoke and the whole universe came into existence. Jesus will speak and the Antichrist and his forces will drop dead. Their tongues will melt in their mouths, their eyeballs in their sockets, and their skin will drop off. It's no wonder that the Valley of Armageddon will be filled with blood as deep as a horses bridle for a distance of 200 miles. There's going to be hundreds of millions of people in that valley when Jesus Christ speaks. 

Jesus will then resurrect the Old Testament saints. You see, the Old Testament saints are not a part of the Bride of Christ. When the Rapture occurs, that's for the Church. The Church is the Bride of Christ. The Old Testament Saints according to Daniel 12 will be resurrected at the end of the Tribulation at the Second Coming of Jesus. They will be resurrected as will the Tribulation martyrs, and they will receive their glorified bodies at that point. 

Jesus will then judge all of those who are still left alive at the end of the Tribulation - both the Gentiles and the Jews -All left alive will be judged at the Sheep-Goat Judgment. The saved will be allowed to enter the Millennium in the flesh, but those who are not saved will be consigned to death and to Hell


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> The Bible says Jesus will return to this earth at the end of seven years of great Tribulation. He will return to the Mount of Olives in Jerusalem from which He ascended into heaven. This will occur when the Jewish people have come to the end of themselves as a result of the persecution they experienced in the Tribulation, motivating them to turn their hearts to God. That is one of the fundamental purposes of the Tribulation. There are several purposes, but one is to bring the Jewish people to the end of themselves so that they will no longer look to the United States or anybody else, but they will turn their hearts to God because that's the only person they will have to turn to.
> 
> When Jesus comes, we are told, the remnant of the Jews will look upon Him whom they have pierced and they will weep and they will mourn as over the loss of an only son. They will look upon Yeshua and they will cry out, "Baruch haba b'Shem Adonai," which means, "Blessed is He who comes in the name of the Lord." A great remnant of the Jewish people will be saved on that day. In fact, Jesus said He would not return until the Jewish people are willing to say, "Baruch haba b'Shem Adonia."
> 
> ...



Gizmo, maybe the reason Jesus hasn't returned is that he got lost?

Maybe you can buy him a phone with Google maps on it!


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 14, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > The Bible says Jesus will return to this earth at the end of seven years of great Tribulation. He will return to the Mount of Olives in Jerusalem from which He ascended into heaven. This will occur when the Jewish people have come to the end of themselves as a result of the persecution they experienced in the Tribulation, motivating them to turn their hearts to God. That is one of the fundamental purposes of the Tribulation. There are several purposes, but one is to bring the Jewish people to the end of themselves so that they will no longer look to the United States or anybody else, but they will turn their hearts to God because that's the only person they will have to turn to.
> ...




Considering what happened to him last time he was here maybe he's said  "Those people are nuts, I ain't going back there. Fuck 'em."


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 14, 2014)

Mr Clean said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



I want to remind you that in the last days there will come scoffers who will do every wrong they can think of and laugh at the truth.  4 This will be their line of argument: So Jesus promised to come back, did he? Then where is he? Hell never come! Why, as far back as anyone can remember, everything has remained exactly as it was since the first day of creation.

5-6 They deliberately forget this fact: that God did destroy the world with a mighty flood long after he had made the heavens by the word of his command and had used the waters to form the earth and surround it.  7 And God has commanded that the earth and the heavens be stored away for a great bonfire at the judgment day, when all ungodly men will perish.

8 But dont forget this, dear friends, that a day or a thousand years from now is like tomorrow to the Lord.  9 He isnt really being slow about his promised return, even though it sometimes seems that way. But he is waiting, for the good reason that he is not willing that any should perish, and he is giving more time for sinners to repent.  10 The day of the Lord is surely coming, as unexpectedly as a thief, and then the heavens will pass away with a terrible noise, and the heavenly bodies will disappear in fire, and the earth and everything on it will be burned up.
2 Peter 3:3-10


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 15, 2014)

Yanno.................with the way you try to scare all others into believing as you do, I'm kinda curious about something..................

Is the reason you keep trying to get others to believe like you do is because you're scared to meet your version of God alone, as you think that you are unworthy, which is why you keep trying to get souls to join you in your own jihad?


----------



## Politico (Apr 15, 2014)

Of course he is afraid. He might be raptured with a fifth of Gin in him. That is how Christians roll. Speaking of that I was supposed to be raptured a year ago!


----------



## hangover (Apr 15, 2014)

> Rapture anyday now!


Any day sure is a long time coming. Gis carried that sign in a previous incarnation...and the one before that...and the one before that...and...and....and...What tenacity!


----------



## thebrucebeat (Apr 15, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


You once boasted that you have been spamming Internet forums for fifteen years.
You now pronounce that the end will come before we reach 2016.
What was your prediction 15 years ago?


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 15, 2014)

thebrucebeat said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



YES!!! ALL the signs JESUS told believers to look for just before HIS return are ALL here now=today!!!! BEWARE!!!TIME IS VERY SHORT!!!


----------



## BreezeWood (Apr 15, 2014)

> *Gismo:* I want to remind you that in the last days there will come scoffers who will do every wrong they can think of and laugh at the truth.



(Gismo) "the last days" ...  then what will be the last event - on the - "Last Day" ? .... what is the answer Gismo ?

.


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 15, 2014)

BreezeWood said:


> > *Gismo:* I want to remind you that in the last days there will come scoffers who will do every wrong they can think of and laugh at the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THE LAST DAY OF THIS AGE IS the day JESUS RETURNS TO EARTH=VERY SOON NOW!!!


----------



## G.T. (Apr 15, 2014)

I always pronounced it "jizzum eyes"


----------



## guno (Apr 15, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> "CAUGHT UP" is the rapture!!===1Th 4:16 For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a [fn]shout, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first.
> 
> 
> 1Th 4:17 Then we who are alive [fn]and remain will be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air, and so we shall always be with the Lord.


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 15, 2014)

After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now???? 
BELIEVERS=WE ARE THE "RAPTURE" GENERATION THE GENERATION THAT WILL NEVER DIE!!!==Mat 24:32 "Now learn a lesson from the fig tree. When its branches bud and its leaves begin to sprout, you know that summer is near. 

Mat 24:33 In the same way, when you see all these things, you can know his return is very near, right at the door. 

Mat 24:34 I tell you the truth, this generation will not pass from the scene until all these things take place. 
THE SIGNS OF THE END DAYS JESUS NAMED TO LOOK FOR ARE ALL HERE TODAY!!! ARE YOU READY??? 
1Now concerning the times and the seasons, brothers, you have no need to have anything written to you. 2For you yourselves are fully aware that the day of the Lord will come like a thief in the night. 3While people are saying, There is peace and security, then sudden destruction will come upon them as labor pains come upon a pregnant woman, and they will not escape. 4But you are not in darkness, brothers, for that day to surprise you like a thief. 5For you are all children of light, children of the day. We are not of the night or of the darkness. 6So then let us not sleep, as others do, but let us keep awake and be sober. 7For those who sleep, sleep at night, and those who get drunk, are drunk at night. 8But since we belong to the day, let us be sober, having put on the breastplate of faith and love, and for a helmet the hope of salvation. 9For God has not destined us for wrath, but to obtain salvation through our Lord Jesus Christ, 10who died for us so that whether we are awake or asleep we might live with him. 11Therefore encourage one another and build one another up, just as you are doing.
1 Thessalonians 5.1-11 
THOSE THAT SEEK GOD WILL FIND GOD EASY TO FIND. JUST TALK TO GOD============!!!!!!!!!!!Dear God in heaven, I come to you in the name of Jesus. I acknowledge to You that I am a sinner, and I am sorry for my sins and the life that I have lived; I need your forgiveness.

I believe that your only begotten Son Jesus Christ shed His precious blood on the cross at Calvary and died for my sins, and I am now willing to turn from my sin.

You said in Your Holy Word, Romans 10:9 that if we confess the Lord our God and believe in our hearts that God raised Jesus from the dead, we shall be saved.

Right now I confess Jesus as the Lord of my soul. With my heart, I believe that God raised Jesus from the dead. This very moment I accept Jesus Christ as my own personal Savior and according to His Word, right now I am saved.

Thank you Jesus for your unlimited grace which has saved me from my sins. I thank you Jesus that your grace never leads to license, but rather it always leads to repentance. Therefore Lord Jesus transform my life so that I may bring glory and honor to you alone and not to myself.

Thank you Jesus for dying for me and giving me eternal life.


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 16, 2014)

God is warning the world today that His Son is about to return. He is calling the world to repentance. The message of the hour to unbelievers can be summed up in these words: "Flee from the wrath that is to come by fleeing into the loving arms of Jesus now." Jesus came the first time as an expression of God's love; He came to die for the sins of Mankind. But when He returns, He will come in vengeance to pour out the wrath of God on those who have rejected God's love and grace.

The soon return of Jesus also carries with it a message for believers. Lukewarm Christians and carnal Christians are being called to commit their lives to holiness: "The night is almost gone, and the day is at hand. Let us therefore lay aside the deeds of darkness and put on the armor of light. Let us behave properly as in the day, not in carousing and drunkenness, not in sexual promiscuity and sensuality, not in strife and jealousy. But put on the Lord Jesus Christ, and make no provision for the flesh in regard to its lusts" (Romans 13:12-14).


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 16, 2014)

The most frequently repeated prophecy in the Old Testament is the prediction that the Jewish people will be regathered from the "four corners of the earth" in the end times (Isaiah 11:10-12). The Bible states that a consequence of this regathering will be the re-establishment of the state of Israel (Isaiah 66:7-8). The Scriptures say that once the Jews are back in their land, the land itself will experience a miracle of reclamation (Isaiah 35). The desert will bloom and people will exclaim, "This desolate land has become like the garden of Eden" (Ezekiel 36:35).

Another end time miracle will be the revival of the Hebrew language (Zephaniah 3:9). Most people are not aware of the fact that when the Jews were dispersed from their land in 70 A.D., they ceased to speak the Hebrew language. The Jews who settled in Europe developed a new language called Yiddish  a combination of German and Hebrew. The Jews who migrated to the Mediterranean basin created a language called Ladino  a combination of Hebrew and Spanish.

Other significant signs of Israel that we are told to watch for in the end times include the re-occupation of Jerusalem (Luke 21:24), the resurgence of Israeli military strength (Zechariah 12:6), and the re-focusing of world politics on Israel (Zechariah 12:3).

All these signs have been fulfilled in this century. The nation has been re-established, the land has been reclaimed, the ancient language has been revived, the Jews are back in Jerusalem, and Israel is the focal point of world politics.

Jesus says in Luke 21:28 that when these signs begin to happen, we should "straighten up and lift up our heads" because "our redemption is drawing near."


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 16, 2014)

There are two key prophecies which relate the return of Jesus to events that have occurred in Jewish history since 1948. These two events clearly established the period in which we are now living as the season of the Lord's return.

The State of Israel
The first is the re-establishment of the state of Israel which occurred on May 14, 1948. Jesus singled out this event as the one that would signal His soon return.

His prophecy is contained in the fig tree parable (Matthew 24:32-35) which He presented in His Olivet Discourse. The day before He delivered this speech, He had put a curse on a barren fig tree, causing it to wither (Matthew 21:18-19). This was a symbolic prophecy that God would soon pour out His wrath upon the Jewish people because of their spiritual barrenness in rejecting His Son.

The next day Jesus reminded His disciples of the fig tree. He said to watch for it to bloom again. In other words, He said watch for the rebirth of Israel. He indicated that when the fig tree blooms again, He would be at the gates of Heaven, ready to return (Matthew 24:33).

Equally significant, He added an interesting observation: "Truly I say to you, this generation will not pass away until all these things take place" (Matthew 24:34). What generation? The generation that sees the fig tree blossom.

We are that generation. The fig tree has blossomed. Jesus is at the gates.ARE YOU READY TO SEE JESUS FACE TO FACE???
DR


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 16, 2014)

The City of Jerusalem back in JEWISH COMTROL JULY 1967 IS ANOTHER HUGE SIGN OF THE LAST DAYS.
The second key event was prophesied by Jesus in the same speech, as recorded by Luke: "[The Jews] will fall by the edge of the sword, and will be led captive into all the nations; and Jerusalem will be trampled under foot by the Gentiles until the times of the Gentiles be fulfilled" (Luke 21:24).

The first half of this prophecy was fulfilled in 70 A.D., forty years after Jesus spoke the words. In that year the Romans under Titus conquered Jerusalem and dispersed the Jews among the nations. Jerusalem remained under Gentile occupation for 1,897 years  until June 7, 1967, when Israel won the city back during the Six Day War.

The Jewish re-occupation of the city of Jerusalem is proof positive that we are living in the season of the Lord's return. Jesus said it would mark the end of the Gentile Age.

A Call to Action
There is no way to escape the conclusion that we are living on borrowed time. The signs of the times are upon us, and they are shouting for our attention.

Are you ready? If Jesus were to return today, would He be your "Blessed Hope" (Titus 2:11-14) or would He be your "Holy Terror" (Revelation 6:12-17)? If you have never received Him as your Lord and Savior, now is the time to act. Repent of your sins, and call upon the name of the Lord that you might be saved (Acts 2:14-39).

And if you are a Christian, are you living as if Jesus might return any minute? Have you committed your life to holiness? Are you praying for the lost and witnessing for the Lord when you have an opportunity?

Are you yearning for the Lord's return? Can you say with Paul that you are a candidate for a "crown of righteousness" because you have lived your life "in the love of His appearing" (2 Timothy 4:7-8)?
DR


----------



## Toro (Apr 16, 2014)

It's big business selling gullible evangelicals that the end is near.


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 16, 2014)

NO SELLING NEEDED!!! THE TRUTH IS THE TRUTH!!!==After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now???? 
BELIEVERS=WE ARE THE "RAPTURE" GENERATION THE GENERATION THAT WILL NEVER DIE!!!==Mat 24:32 "Now learn a lesson from the fig tree. When its branches bud and its leaves begin to sprout, you know that summer is near. 

Mat 24:33 In the same way, when you see all these things, you can know his return is very near, right at the door. 

Mat 24:34 I tell you the truth, this generation will not pass from the scene until all these things take place. 
THE SIGNS OF THE END DAYS JESUS NAMED TO LOOK FOR ARE ALL HERE TODAY!!! ARE YOU READY??? 
1Now concerning the times and the seasons, brothers, you have no need to have anything written to you. 2For you yourselves are fully aware that the day of the Lord will come like a thief in the night. 3While people are saying, There is peace and security, then sudden destruction will come upon them as labor pains come upon a pregnant woman, and they will not escape. 4But you are not in darkness, brothers, for that day to surprise you like a thief. 5For you are all children of light, children of the day. We are not of the night or of the darkness. 6So then let us not sleep, as others do, but let us keep awake and be sober. 7For those who sleep, sleep at night, and those who get drunk, are drunk at night. 8But since we belong to the day, let us be sober, having put on the breastplate of faith and love, and for a helmet the hope of salvation. 9For God has not destined us for wrath, but to obtain salvation through our Lord Jesus Christ, 10who died for us so that whether we are awake or asleep we might live with him. 11Therefore encourage one another and build one another up, just as you are doing.
1 Thessalonians 5.1-11 
THOSE THAT SEEK GOD WILL FIND GOD EASY TO FIND. JUST TALK TO GOD============!!!!!!!!!!!Dear God in heaven, I come to you in the name of Jesus. I acknowledge to You that I am a sinner, and I am sorry for my sins and the life that I have lived; I need your forgiveness.

I believe that your only begotten Son Jesus Christ shed His precious blood on the cross at Calvary and died for my sins, and I am now willing to turn from my sin.

You said in Your Holy Word, Romans 10:9 that if we confess the Lord our God and believe in our hearts that God raised Jesus from the dead, we shall be saved.

Right now I confess Jesus as the Lord of my soul. With my heart, I believe that God raised Jesus from the dead. This very moment I accept Jesus Christ as my own personal Savior and according to His Word, right now I am saved.

Thank you Jesus for your unlimited grace which has saved me from my sins. I thank you Jesus that your grace never leads to license, but rather it always leads to repentance. Therefore Lord Jesus transform my life so that I may bring glory and honor to you alone and not to myself.

Thank you Jesus for dying for me and giving me eternal life.


----------



## thebrucebeat (Apr 16, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> NO SELLING NEEDED!!! THE TRUTH IS THE TRUTH!!!==After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> BELIEVERS=WE ARE THE "RAPTURE" GENERATION THE GENERATION THAT WILL NEVER DIE!!!==Mat 24:32 "Now learn a lesson from the fig tree. When its branches bud and its leaves begin to sprout, you know that summer is near.
> 
> Mat 24:33 In the same way, when you see all these things, you can know his return is very near, right at the door.
> ...


Once again a believer confirms their faith is rooted in their fear of death.


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 16, 2014)

thebrucebeat said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > NO SELLING NEEDED!!! THE TRUTH IS THE TRUTH!!!==After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 16, 2014)

BEWARE FALSE "religious" people!!! WHO was the very worst most evil attackers JESUS faced here on earth??? answer the false "religious" leaders of his time here= pharisees!!! IT WAS THEM THAT SCREAMED,"CRUCIFY HIM!!! CRUICIFY HIM!!! and you??


----------



## daws101 (Apr 16, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/hfo0J5tN5ug]VICE: Season 2 - Episode 5 Clip #1 (HBO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 16, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> NO SELLING NEEDED!!! THE TRUTH IS THE TRUTH!!!==After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> BELIEVERS=WE ARE THE "RAPTURE" GENERATION THE GENERATION THAT WILL NEVER DIE!!!==Mat 24:32 "Now learn a lesson from the fig tree. When its branches bud and its leaves begin to sprout, you know that summer is near.
> 
> Mat 24:33 In the same way, when you see all these things, you can know his return is very near, right at the door.
> ...




About the only thing eternal is this thread and it's ridiculous premise.


----------



## GISMYS (Apr 16, 2014)

Mr Clean said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > NO SELLING NEEDED!!! THE TRUTH IS THE TRUTH!!!==After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



YOU WILL!! WHEN YOU FEEL THE FLAMES!!! BUT FAR too late then!!!


----------



## GISMYS (May 11, 2014)

Current events in light of Bible prophecy. check out this week's Jack Van Impe's TV program==http://www.thegospel.com/clients/jvim-jack-van-impe-ministries/mediaplayer.asp?ID=380&vID=149======================After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now???? 
BELIEVERS=WE ARE THE "RAPTURE" GENERATION THE GENERATION THAT WILL NEVER DIE!!!==Mat 24:32 "Now learn a lesson from the fig tree. When its branches bud and its leaves begin to sprout, you know that summer is near. 

Mat 24:33 In the same way, when you see all these things, you can know his return is very near, right at the door. 

Mat 24:34 I tell you the truth, this generation will not pass from the scene until all these things take place. 
THE SIGNS OF THE END DAYS JESUS NAMED TO LOOK FOR ARE ALL HERE TODAY!!! ARE YOU READY??? 
1Now concerning the times and the seasons, brothers, you have no need to have anything written to you. 2For you yourselves are fully aware that the day of the Lord will come like a thief in the night. 3While people are saying, There is peace and security, then sudden destruction will come upon them as labor pains come upon a pregnant woman, and they will not escape. 4But you are not in darkness, brothers, for that day to surprise you like a thief. 5For you are all children of light, children of the day. We are not of the night or of the darkness. 6So then let us not sleep, as others do, but let us keep awake and be sober. 7For those who sleep, sleep at night, and those who get drunk, are drunk at night. 8But since we belong to the day, let us be sober, having put on the breastplate of faith and love, and for a helmet the hope of salvation. 9For God has not destined us for wrath, but to obtain salvation through our Lord Jesus Christ, 10who died for us so that whether we are awake or asleep we might live with him. 11Therefore encourage one another and build one another up, just as you are doing.
1 Thessalonians 5.1-11 
THOSE THAT SEEK GOD WILL FIND GOD EASY TO FIND. JUST TALK TO GOD============!!!!!!!!!!!Dear God in heaven, I come to you in the name of Jesus. I acknowledge to You that I am a sinner, and I am sorry for my sins and the life that I have lived; I need your forgiveness.

I believe that your only begotten Son Jesus Christ shed His precious blood on the cross at Calvary and died for my sins, and I am now willing to turn from my sin.

You said in Your Holy Word, Romans 10:9 that if we confess the Lord our God and believe in our hearts that God raised Jesus from the dead, we shall be saved.

Right now I confess Jesus as the Lord of my soul. With my heart, I believe that God raised Jesus from the dead. This very moment I accept Jesus Christ as my own personal Savior and according to His Word, right now I am saved.

Thank you Jesus for your unlimited grace which has saved me from my sins. I thank you Jesus that your grace never leads to license, but rather it always leads to repentance. Therefore Lord Jesus transform my life so that I may bring glory and honor to you alone and not to myself.

Thank you Jesus for dying for me and giving me eternal life.


----------



## thebrucebeat (May 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> BEWARE FALSE "religious" people!!! WHO was the very worst most evil attackers JESUS faced here on earth??? answer the false "religious" leaders of his time here= pharisees!!! IT WAS THEM THAT SCREAMED,"CRUCIFY HIM!!! CRUICIFY HIM!!! and you??



Much like you do to those that don't believe the way you do.
Interesting.


----------



## GISMYS (May 11, 2014)

thebrucebeat said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > BEWARE FALSE "religious" people!!! WHO was the very worst most evil attackers JESUS faced here on earth??? answer the false "religious" leaders of his time here= pharisees!!! IT WAS THEM THAT SCREAMED,"CRUCIFY HIM!!! CRUICIFY HIM!!! and you??
> ...



Jesus is my Lord and Savior and God's Holy Inspired (God breathed)Word is living eternal Truth!!!! and you??


----------



## thebrucebeat (May 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> thebrucebeat said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Serious people respond to the posts directed at them.
That is why even the believers on these threads point to you with ridicule.
You alienate people. You inspire none.


----------



## GISMYS (May 11, 2014)

thebrucebeat said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > thebrucebeat said:
> ...



YES!!! I seek to please God not little man! and you??


----------



## thebrucebeat (May 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> thebrucebeat said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



So you think it pleases god to drive people away from him?


----------



## GISMYS (May 11, 2014)

thebrucebeat said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > thebrucebeat said:
> ...



Yes!!! Those  poor lost souls blinded by satan,hating God and truth RUN from the light!!! their choice!!! and you??


----------



## thebrucebeat (May 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> thebrucebeat said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



But you share no light.
Only a fear of darkness.
You offer nothing.
You simply threaten with what might be taken away.
Who needs a god to foment negativity?


----------



## GISMYS (May 11, 2014)

thebrucebeat said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > thebrucebeat said:
> ...



You must open your eyes to see the light. God tells believers to fear not for I am with you always. I offer you the eternal living Word of God which I POST HERE EACH DAY.


----------



## thebrucebeat (May 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> thebrucebeat said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Almost exclusively emphasizing the imminent doom of anyone that doesn't tow the line.
That is your product.
Fear.
It worked on you, but most are not quite that desperate.
They want to go toward something, not escape their fears.


----------



## GISMYS (May 11, 2014)

Believers go up in the very near rapture. Why choose to go mto hell???

Hell is all to real=take a good look!==19 Now there was a rich man, and he habitually dressed in purple and fine linen, joyously living in splendor every day. 20 And a poor man named Lazarus was laid at his gate, covered with sores, 21 and longing to be fed with the crumbs which were falling from the rich mans table; besides, even the dogs were coming and licking his sores. 22 Now the poor man died and was carried away by the angels to Abrahams bosom; and the rich man also died and was buried. 23 In Hades he lifted up his eyes, being in torment, and *saw Abraham far away and Lazarus in his bosom. 24 And he cried out and said, Father Abraham, have mercy on me, and send Lazarus so that he may dip the tip of his finger in water and cool off my tongue, for I am in agony in this flame. 25 But Abraham said, Child, remember that during your life you received your good things, and likewise Lazarus bad things; but now he is being comforted here, and you are in agony. 26 And besides all this, between us and you there is a great chasm fixed, so that those who wish to come over from here to you will not be able, and that none may cross over from there to us. 27 And he said, Then I beg you, father, that you send him to my fathers house 28 for I have five brothersin order that he may warn them, so that they will not also come to this place of torment. 29 But Abraham *said, They have Moses and the Prophets; let them hear them. 30 But he said, No, father Abraham, but if someone goes to them from the dead, they will repent! 31 But he said to him, If they do not listen to Moses and the Prophets, they will not be persuaded even if someone rises from the dead.


----------



## thebrucebeat (May 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Believers go up in the very near rapture. Why choose to go mto hell???
> 
> Hell is all to real=take a good look!==19 Now there was a rich man, and he habitually dressed in purple and fine linen, joyously living in splendor every day. 20 And a poor man named Lazarus was laid at his gate, covered with sores, 21 and longing to be fed with the crumbs which were falling from the rich mans table; besides, even the dogs were coming and licking his sores. 22 Now the poor man died and was carried away by the angels to Abrahams bosom; and the rich man also died and was buried. 23 In Hades he lifted up his eyes, being in torment, and *saw Abraham far away and Lazarus in his bosom. 24 And he cried out and said, Father Abraham, have mercy on me, and send Lazarus so that he may dip the tip of his finger in water and cool off my tongue, for I am in agony in this flame. 25 But Abraham said, Child, remember that during your life you received your good things, and likewise Lazarus bad things; but now he is being comforted here, and you are in agony. 26 And besides all this, between us and you there is a great chasm fixed, so that those who wish to come over from here to you will not be able, and that none may cross over from there to us. 27 And he said, Then I beg you, father, that you send him to my fathers house 28 for I have five brothersin order that he may warn them, so that they will not also come to this place of torment. 29 But Abraham *said, They have Moses and the Prophets; let them hear them. 30 But he said, No, father Abraham, but if someone goes to them from the dead, they will repent! 31 But he said to him, If they do not listen to Moses and the Prophets, they will not be persuaded even if someone rises from the dead.



Congratulations.
You just confirmed my point.
Again.


----------



## GISMYS (May 11, 2014)

thebrucebeat said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Believers go up in the very near rapture. Why choose to go mto hell???
> ...



YES!!! You now will have no excuse,you were warned here today,if you go to hell it was your choice!


----------



## thebrucebeat (May 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> thebrucebeat said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



One note.
Fear.
You are failing.


----------



## GISMYS (May 11, 2014)

thebrucebeat said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > thebrucebeat said:
> ...



HEY!!! You want to choose hell=no skin off my nose as i did my duty =I warned you.


----------



## Capstone (May 11, 2014)

_Rapture any day now!_ - the title of a thread that was started nearly 500 days ago about a principle of eschatology that was first put forth nearly 110,000 days ago, and if you believe its scriptural backing preceded Cotton Mather's theological contribution, it may be around 730,000 days old.

Hope nobody's been holding their breath!


----------



## thebrucebeat (May 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> thebrucebeat said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



And you were deeply inspiring, as always.


----------



## GISMYS (May 11, 2014)

thebrucebeat said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > thebrucebeat said:
> ...



God will not force you to accept His love,blessings,forgivness!! You are free to reject God and choose hell!!! but why do that?? TRY TO THINK!


----------



## Hollie (May 11, 2014)

Capstone said:


> _Rapture any day now!_ - the title of a thread that was started nearly 500 days ago about a principle of eschatology that was first put forth nearly 110,000 days ago, and if you believe its scriptural backing preceded Cotton Mather's theological contribution, it may be around 730,000 days old.
> 
> Hope nobody's been holding their breath!



Marshall Applewhite called. He's going to fax a travel itinerary.


----------



## GISMYS (May 11, 2014)

Rapture any day!!! We see all the signs Jesus talked about here now! Dr. Jack Van Impe=Strongest voice against muslim terrorists a very brave man of God talking about current events in the light of Bible prophecy==http://www.jvim.com/tv/


----------



## thebrucebeat (May 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Rapture any day!!! We see all the signs Jesus talked about here now! Dr. Jack Van Impe=Strongest voice against muslim terrorists a very brave man of God talking about current events in the light of Bible prophecy==http://www.jvim.com/tv/



Jesus said the same thing.
Imminent. Coming before some of the people he was talking to would pass away.
Your pronouncement will pass as his did.
Just curious.
When do you think the temple will be rebuilt? How is that going to come to pass?


----------



## GISMYS (May 11, 2014)

thebrucebeat said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Rapture any day!!! We see all the signs Jesus talked about here now! Dr. Jack Van Impe=Strongest voice against muslim terrorists a very brave man of God talking about current events in the light of Bible prophecy==http://www.jvim.com/tv/
> ...



So now you call JESUS a liar???? or just maybe you and your little peanut brain lack wisdom and understanding!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebrucebeat (May 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> thebrucebeat said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Tell me about the temple.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> thebrucebeat said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Nope.............not calling Jesus a liar, just stating that whatever VanImpe is saying could be suspect.

Sorry.............but there are quite a few people trying to make themselves rich by saying that they speak for God.

Sorry to tell you..............but most of them don't.


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 12, 2014)

Well over a year since this thread was started. The Rapture still isn't genuine doctrine. No one has been raptured from the Earth.

looks like a failed prophecy by GISMYS


----------



## Hollie (May 12, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> Well over a year since this thread was started. The Rapture still isn't genuine doctrine. No one has been raptured from the Earth.
> 
> looks like a failed prophecy by GISMYS



I hope you're not suggesting that we can't look forward to a climactic battle wherein agony and suffering will spread over the globe and god will battle his nemesis (that he created and could make disappear with the snap of his eternal digits) so humanity can be wiped from the planet, again!

Shoot, you're no fun.


----------



## GISMYS (May 12, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Well over a year since this thread was started. The Rapture still isn't genuine doctrine. No one has been raptured from the Earth.
> ...



YES!!! Jesus is resady to return and He will destroy all evil for eternity.The only place for evil is eternal hell. Heaven or hell=your choice!


----------



## Hollie (May 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Yours is not a healthy attitude.


----------



## jillian (May 12, 2014)

Hollie said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



you noticed, huh?


----------



## GISMYS (May 12, 2014)

Believers!===2 Once you were under God&#8217;s curse, doomed forever for your sins.  2 You went along with the crowd and were just like all the others, full of sin, obeying Satan, the mighty prince of the power of the air, who is at work right now in the hearts of those who are against the Lord.  3 All of us used to be just as they are, our lives expressing the evil within us, doing every wicked thing that our passions or our evil thoughts might lead us into. We started out bad, being born with evil natures, and were under God&#8217;s anger just like everyone else.

4 But God is so rich in mercy; he loved us so much  5 that even though we were spiritually dead and doomed by our sins, he gave us back our lives again[a] when he raised Christ from the dead&#8212;only by his undeserved favor have we ever been saved&#8212; 6 and lifted us up from the grave into glory along with Christ, where we sit with him in the heavenly realms&#8212;all because of what Christ Jesus did.  7 And now God can always point to us as examples of how very, very rich his kindness is, as shown in all he has done for us through Jesus Christ.

8 Because of his kindness, you have been saved through trusting Christ. And even trusting is not of yourselves;* it too is a gift from God.  9 Salvation is not a reward for the good we have done, so none of us can take any credit for it.  10 It is God himself who has made us what we are and given us new lives from Christ Jesus; and long ages ago he planned that we should spend these lives in helping others.

11 Never forget that once you were heathen and that you were called godless and &#8220;unclean&#8221; by the Jews. (But their hearts, too, were still unclean, even though they were going through the ceremonies and rituals of the godly, for they circumcised themselves as a sign of godliness.)  12 Remember that in those days you were living utterly apart from Christ; you were enemies of God&#8217;s children, and he had promised you no help. You were lost, without God, without hope.

13 But now you belong to Christ Jesus, and though you once were far away from God, now you have been brought very near to him because of what Jesus Christ has done for you with his blood.
Ephesians 2:2-13*


----------



## hobelim (May 12, 2014)

thebrucebeat said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > thebrucebeat said:
> ...





Temple schmemple.

The prophecy is about the messiah leading people back to* the sanctuary of God* which is not about rebuilding any made temple or returning to the corruption of temple worship but is about the people returning to the sanctuary of the divine providence promised to all those who conform to the will of God according to the revelation of Jesus Christ about the figurative nature of the words and deliberately hidden subjects of the law, the only right way to understand the law that leads to the promise of eternal life fulfilled to all those who accept that teaching and do it.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (May 12, 2014)

Reincarnation= Eternal Life

Get it


----------



## thebrucebeat (May 12, 2014)

hobelim said:


> thebrucebeat said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...


Thank goodness we have someone that can tell us "the only right way".
Finally!
LOL!


----------



## hobelim (May 12, 2014)

thebrucebeat said:


> hobelim said:
> 
> 
> > thebrucebeat said:
> ...




Tank you berry much! I will take a bow.

Can you imagine what might have happened if people built another temple and started slaughtering farm animals in the name of the Lord, again?


----------



## thebrucebeat (May 12, 2014)

hobelim said:


> thebrucebeat said:
> 
> 
> > hobelim said:
> ...



The "true" True Scotsman!
LOL!


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 12, 2014)

Hollie said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



And yours is?


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 12, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Reincarnation= Eternal Life
> 
> Get it



Not exactly a very persuasive argument.


----------



## Hollie (May 12, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Yes. Much more so than living in trembling fear of angry gods.


----------



## GISMYS (May 12, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



only a sinner living in sin need have any fear!!! and you????  Believers are sons of God and have no reason to fear,as we live in the blessings of GOD!!!


----------



## GISMYS (May 13, 2014)

After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 2, 2014)

After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 3, 2014)

Has the rapture come yet?

What is the hangup? Is the whole damned thing run by Cal-Trans or something?


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 3, 2014)

God&#8217;s Promise Is Not Slack

3 Beloved, I now write to you this second epistle (in both of which I stir up your pure minds by way of reminder),  2 that you may be mindful of the words which were spoken before by the holy prophets, and of the commandment of us, the apostles of the Lord and Savior,  3 knowing this first: that scoffers will come in the last days, walking according to their own lusts,  4 and saying, &#8220;Where is the promise of His coming? For since the fathers fell asleep, all things continue as they were from the beginning of creation.&#8221;  5 For this they willfully forget: that by the word of God the heavens were of old, and the earth standing out of water and in the water,  6 by which the world that then existed perished, being flooded with water.  7 But the heavens and the earth which are now preserved by the same word, are reserved for fire until the day of judgment and perdition of ungodly men.

8 But, beloved, do not forget this one thing, that with the Lord one day is as a thousand years, and a thousand years as one day.  9 The Lord is not slack concerning His promise, as some count slackness, but is longsuffering toward us, not willing that any should perish but that all should come to repentance.
2 Oeter 3:3-9


----------



## Snouter (Jun 3, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



 

By the way, Yahweh never claimed to be "God."  He was a local Baal of the Kenites who was adopted by some tribes as their Baal.  The assorted authors and editors of the Yahweh narratives (the Bible) mistranslated a lot to conform with their needs.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 3, 2014)

Snouter said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to god! Repent and confess your sins,accept jesus as your lord and savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????
> ...



I THINK I WILL BELIEVE GOD'S WORD AND JUST LAUGH AT SATAN'S TOOLS,FOOLS PUPPETS!!! like you!!


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 3, 2014)

If you talk with God you will find out he does not speak Hebrew....


----------



## Hollie (Jun 3, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> If you talk with God you will find out he does not speak Hebrew....



It is odd, well not really, but Western images of De' hey-zeus depict a tall, blue-eyed, fair-skinned dude. You might almost expect him to have had a British accent. Seems right for a Middle Easterner.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> If you talk with God you will find out he does not speak Hebrew....



Well when I talk to God you know he understands, he says stick by I'll be your guiding hand;

But don't ask me what I think of you, I might not give the answer that you want me to...


Oh well.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > If you talk with God you will find out he does not speak Hebrew....
> ...



They do?







You know Hollie, without bigotry, you'd be a vacuous moron..

Which come to think of it, you are anyway.....


----------



## Snouter (Jun 4, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> [I THINK I WILL BELIEVE GOD'S WORD AND JUST LAUGH AT SATAN'S TOOLS,FOOLS PUPPETS!!! like you!!



Where in the Yahweh narrative* is "satan" mentioned?  Who was the racist, local Baal destroying things, killing people and animals for no rational reason? That's right, Yahweh.  So who is the real "devil" if their is such a thing.  That's right, Yahweh.  

*The Jesus narrative is where the ridiculous concept of satan and hell are formulated.


----------



## hotpotato (Jun 4, 2014)

Days since Gismo first posted  his 'Rapture any day now'  message on boards world wide...5475!


----------



## daws101 (Jun 9, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > If you talk with God you will find out he does not speak Hebrew....
> ...


you forgot the most important part "can't help about the shape I'm in, cant sing, I aint  pretty and my legs are thin.."


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 9, 2014)

Rapture anyday now!

After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to God! Repent and confess your sins,accept Jesus as your Lord and Savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????


----------



## daws101 (Jun 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Rapture anyday now!
> 
> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to God! Repent and confess your sins,accept Jesus as your Lord and Savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????


we'll all be saved when your Isp  drops you for non payment


----------



## Hollie (Jun 9, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Yeah, they do.

What did Jesus look like?

If you weren't such an angry stalker... well actually, you are an angry stalker.


----------



## daws101 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Jesus was not a white guy.....


----------



## Hollie (Jun 10, 2014)

*Rapture Watch 2014*

6/10/14

Today, GISMYS?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jun 10, 2014)

Is this what they raise you Zionists to do, make fun of other's beliefs?

Thank God I am not a Zionist. 

What the poster believes is essentially about Jesus returning and millions believe a form of that.

Who is the Zionist Hollie to judge them?

Who made Holly God?

Jesus shall return when it is God's will for Him to return, and nothing anyone can do, including Zionists like Hollie shall have any control of that.

God is in control.

What we people all do have control over is our choices, do we believe in Jesus or do we deny Him.

These choices seal our fate. 

So choose carefully, Zionist Hollie, your choice has consequences.  




Hollie said:


> *Rapture Watch 2014*
> 
> 6/10/14
> 
> Today, GISMYS?


----------



## Hollie (Jun 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Is this what they raise you Zionists to do, make fun of other's beliefs?
> 
> Thank God I am not a Zionist.
> 
> ...



Jesus loves me, yes he does.

C'mon sherry, put your broomstick away and join in on the harmonies.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 10, 2014)

WHAT IS YOUR ANSWER??=====Rapture anyday now!
After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to God! Repent and confess your sins,accept Jesus as your Lord and Savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????


----------



## Hollie (Jun 10, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> WHAT IS YOUR ANSWER??=====Rapture anyday now!
> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to God! Repent and confess your sins,accept Jesus as your Lord and Savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



Tomorrow, then? I was hoping you could send me a reminder for my Outlook calendar. 

I thought I would pack a light bag, you know, something I can fit in overhead storage on an airline. Do I need much in the way of personal items... You know, personal items, or will the gods provide? I want to be a Rapture Ready!


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 10, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> WHAT IS YOUR ANSWER??=====Rapture anyday now!
> After rapture day and you are left behind will you believe then??? Will you remember this post on that day??? Millions of believers will have vanished,what will you think??? What will you say??? What will you do???? Your only chance is to call out to God! Repent and confess your sins,accept Jesus as your Lord and Savior though after the rapture the anti-christ will try to hunt you down and kill you!!! Why not wise up and be saved now????



C'mon man, you're just yanking our chain with this nonsense, right?


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 10, 2014)

hollie said:


> gismys said:
> 
> 
> > what is your answer??=====rapture anyday now!
> ...



fear!! Yes the typical sin loving unbeliever lives a life of fear and rightly so,you have a ruined life of shame and guilt now and face hell  the split second after your heart stops!!


----------



## Hollie (Jun 10, 2014)

Mr Clean said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > WHAT IS YOUR ANSWER??=====Rapture anyday now!
> ...



That's what I thought. But notice the post count +4000.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 10, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



NOT ONE "brave" UNBELIEVER willing to face truth and answer the question!!  WONDER WHY!!!


----------



## PostmodernProph (Jun 10, 2014)

today I saw my rep power was 888 and it made me realize.....888 is the Mark of the Breast!......


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2014)

STILL no Rapture?

What's the hold up, GISMYS?


----------



## hotpotato (Jun 10, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Gismys was posting this cr@p on the yahoo message boards over a decade ago. The yahoo message boards were raptured some time ago, poor Gismys got left behind!


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 10, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> STILL no Rapture?
> 
> What's the hold up, GISMYS?



DO YOU REALLY WANT YOUR FINAL JUDGMENT DAY TODAY??==The Lord is not slack concerning His promise, as some count slackness, but is longsuffering toward us,not willing that any should perish but that all should come to repentance. 2 PETER 3:9


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 10, 2014)

gismo's spamming is pretty effective at two things - stopping any and all serious discussion and pushing people away from god.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 10, 2014)

So gismo, what religion are you?


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 10, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> gismo's spamming is pretty effective at two things - stopping any and all serious discussion and pushing people away from god.



YES!! SATAN AND DEMONS HATE TO SEE GOD'S WORD POSTED HERE TOO, THEY CRY,SCREAM AND CURSE JUST LIKE YOU DO!! wow!!


----------



## daws101 (Jun 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Is this what they raise you Zionists to do, make fun of other's beliefs?
> 
> Thank God I am not a Zionist.
> 
> ...


another thinly veiled threat based on superstition and a highly suspect compendium of folk tales.


----------



## daws101 (Jun 10, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> So gismo, what religion are you?


the reformed church of biblical misinterpretation and sushi bar.


----------

